# America is already a "Sharia Compliant State"



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmZ0Qmqn3Wo]YouTube - &#x202a;Feisal Abdul Rauf says America is "a Sharia Compliant State"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Feisal Abdul Rauf says America is "a Sharia Compliant State"&#x202c;&rlm;



you mean sharia law doesn't demand cuting off babies heads and eating their brains?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

Sharia Law and the Constitution are very similar in context and ideals for people's happiness and welfare.


----------



## TheBrain (May 29, 2011)

If we're already SHaria Compliant then you have no need to have more.

Good day sir.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

America is basically compliant with the ideals of sharia law.

 The next step is to codify those laws into our judicial system.


----------



## TheBrain (May 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> America is basically compliant with the ideals of sharia law.
> 
> The next step is to codify those laws into our judicial system.



I would wish you luck, but I don't really wish to see laws codified in this country which allow women to be treated as second class citizens.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

Muslim women are far from being treated as second-class citizens.

 Unlike women in the western nations Muslim women are treated with dignity and respect .


----------



## TheBrain (May 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Muslim women are far from being treated as second-class citizens.
> 
> Unlike women in the western nations Muslim women are treated with dignity and respect .



Really?

Having to cover from head to toe is being treated with dignity and respect?

Being beaten in public for minor transgressions is ?

Not being allowed in public alone without permission from your "owner" is?

Having to have 4 male witnesses to rape is?

Let's start with those four things, see if you're brave enough to address them this time.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

Muslim women dressed that way because of their religious beliefs. I have never once told my wife she had tp dress a certain way.

 Yet Western women dress like sluts and whores and think that is freedom.

 And no I do not own my wife. She is free to leave or divorce me anytime at her pleasure.

 I think the four witnesses to a rape rule is a good thing.

 I am sure that the innocent Duke Lacrosse players would agree.


----------



## TheBrain (May 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Muslim women dressed that way because of their religious beliefs. I have never once told my wife had address R Forster to wear anything.
> 
> Yet Western women dress like sluts and whores and think that is freedom.
> 
> ...



You wish us to believe that any woman would CHOOSE to wear those hideous outfits? LOL I suppose if they are brainwashed their entire lives that is possible.

Sorry you don't agree that being able to dress as a slut is in fact freedom, but it is.

Yeah I'm sure you do think four witnesses or the woman is stoned as an adulterer is reasonable.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

The mosque that I attend has several thousand members. Many of the women are second and third-generation Muslim Americans. Many with advanced university degrees.

 There are also a lot of American women converts.

 All of them CHOOSE to wear the Islamic attire.

 No one is forcing them to do anything..


----------



## TheBrain (May 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The mosque that I attend has several thousand members. Many of the women are second and third-generation Muslim Americans. Many with advanced university degrees.
> 
> There are also a lot of American women converts.
> 
> ...



Uh huh.

Tell me how you think western women aren't treated with dignity and respect. this should be good.


----------



## Warrior102 (May 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> America is basically compliant with the ideals of sharia law.
> 
> The next step is to codify those laws into our judicial system.



Lemme get a few bong hits under my belt before I begin to understand this.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

Strip clubs, Prostitution, Pornography

 One in four women has an STD

 50% of all children are now born to single mothers

 Men who have children with multiple women  and refuse to marry them.

 Women forced to have abortions as a form of birth control .

 Need I go on??


----------



## Iridescence (May 29, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim women are far from being treated as second-class citizens.
> ...



If it were to be acceptable here many of 'us' American women would NOT be so fashionable in appearance and are only so to please and placid the social issues our preferred dress tends to be... however paleo-conservative in appearance it may be in another, possibly more modern woman's mind.

As for being beaten in public... what? Do you prefer being beaten in private with no one to witness the punishment? Or worse yet that things go completely unpunished? Men are also punished....

Witnesses to a rape... necessarily a good thing, or rather, a better thing than no witnesses.

As for not being out in public without permission from one's owner... hahaha how has that come to be so acceptable here? Ohhh, through the expense of our women's reputation... we've either had to become a bit 'butch' or 'sluts' bucking authority... I'd wager not being in public without a companion/chaperon, but not because I'm incapable of being alone for the most part, rather because I find it a far more wise choice to not be too alone. Yes, even in my own home town.

Got any more issues/questions?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

I remember back when women's liberation and feminism was the rage.

 Women demanded that men recognized that they had brains and could contribute to all fields in the workforce of society.

 But oh how the times have changed.

 Now women dress like hookers and could care less what men think of their brains.

 Young women nowadays have no knowledge of Madam Curie or other famous women.

 Their idols are sluts like Britney, Lindsey, and Gaga.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2011)

> America is basically compliant with the ideals of sharia law.
> 
> The next step is to codify those laws into our judicial system.



Which will never happen. 

As Ive noted in other threads (apparently with no success with regard to the thread author), Sharia is anathema to American law and will never comport to Constitutional jurisprudence: 


> *Judge, Jury and Executioner*
> 
> *In Islamic Shariah, there is no jury, no defense lawyers, no prosecutors, no pre-trial discovery process, no courts of appeal, no cross-examination of witnesses, no legal precedents, and perhaps most damaging of all, little room for modern evidence.*
> 
> ...



I support Muslims right to practice their faith and observe Sharia in a religious context. But it will never be incorporated into our current judicial system. 

And the thread author should know that, if indeed he were a Muslim.


----------



## Iridescence (May 29, 2011)

Perhaps the whole issue 'way back when' is that some of us were taught as young girls that we had to learn the trades that would have been best beneficial to our living conditions. Alot of men in the past have not always been able or interested in meeting the needs of his family... Sharia Law ensures chastisement of such men (infidel) just as it has expectations of women...


----------



## TheBrain (May 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I remember back when women's liberation and feminism was the rage.
> 
> Women demanded that men recognized that they had brains and could contribute to all fields in the workforce of society.
> 
> ...



True enough, but they have CHOSEN to behave in that manner. Which is what this country stands for. Who gives a shit if you agree with them or not.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > America is basically compliant with the ideals of sharia law.
> >
> > The next step is to codify those laws into our judicial system.
> 
> ...



 Incorrect

 Who would have dreamed 50 years ago that we would now have homosexual marriage.

 Or 100 years ago that blacks could vote and that we would even have a black president.

 America's legal system is fluid and not static.

 As time and our demographic change so does our political process and laws.

 America will adopt some if not all aspects of sharia law in the future.

 That is a given.


----------



## Iridescence (May 29, 2011)

The Brain seems to be QUITE the authority on what this country stands for, indeed. Hmmm....


----------



## Warrior102 (May 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > America is basically compliant with the ideals of sharia law.
> ...





America will adopt some if not all aspects of sharia law in the future??

Not in my cul de sac dude.

Trust me on that


----------



## TheBrain (May 29, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> The Brain seems to be QUITE the authority on what this country stands for, indeed. Hmmm....



That I am my lady. And certainly allowing a woman to worship whomever she pleases is one of those things.


----------



## Iridescence (May 29, 2011)

A woman isn't the best example nor the best target. I can look at you yet see someone else completely other than you. It's complex. The sharia law has always been with us, in many levels...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2011)

> Incorrect.



You forgot to post your link indicating the information I cited was wrong. 



> Who would have dreamed 50 years ago that we would now have homosexual marriage.
> 
> Or 100 years ago that blacks could vote and that we would even have a black president.
> 
> ...



An opinion and prediction, nothing more. 

And the progress you mention represents an acknowledgment of rights repressed; Sharia would be a step backward (in more ways than one) to repression again of rights. As I also noted, should Sharia comport to Constitutional jurisprudence  jury trial, doctrine of precedent, appellate process  then it wont be Sharia any longer. 



> A woman isn't the best example nor the best target. I can look at you yet see someone else completely other than you. It's complex. The sharia law has always been with us, in many levels...



And thats very nice  glad its working for you; you have my full support to practice whatever philosophy you wish  but Sharia as it now exists will never be practiced in any American courtroom.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And the progress you mention represents an acknowledgment of rights repressed; Sharia would be a step backward (in more ways than one) to repression again of rights. As I also noted, should Sharia comport to Constitutional jurisprudence  jury trial, doctrine of precedent, appellate process  then it wont be Sharia any longer.


Incorrect again.

There are over 50 nations that rule by some form of Sharia Law.

Every one is different because Sharia can have many interpretations.

American sharia will be different.

Just as Turkey's is different from Egypt's or Malayisa's.

You have a misguided notion that all muslims are in lock step and think identical.

You fail to factor in culture and tradition which play a large part of Islamic practices.


----------



## TheBrain (May 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > And the progress you mention represents an acknowledgment of rights repressed; Sharia would be a step backward (in more ways than one) to repression again of rights. As I also noted, should Sharia comport to Constitutional jurisprudence &#8211; jury trial, doctrine of precedent, appellate process &#8211; then it won&#8217;t be &#8216;Sharia&#8217; any longer.
> ...



pick one of those 50 counties and move there then. Sharia has NO place in the US.


I do have a serious question though. What benefit do you hope to gain by implementing some form of Sharia in the US?


----------



## California Girl (May 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The mosque that I attend has several thousand members. Many of the women are second and third-generation Muslim Americans. Many with advanced university degrees.
> 
> There are also a lot of American women converts.
> 
> ...



And the rest of American women CHOOSE not to. If we want to dress like 'sluts', that is our business. 

Now, fuck off with your stupid obsessional religion and live in a Muslim country if you want to live under Sharia.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 29, 2011)

I thought that Sharia in Turkey was withheld to personal and family matters as Turkey is secular and prohibits religion in state affairs. Has Turkey begun to codify Sharia into its judicial doctrine?


----------



## California Girl (May 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > And the progress you mention represents an acknowledgment of rights repressed; Sharia would be a step backward (in more ways than one) to repression again of rights. As I also noted, should Sharia comport to Constitutional jurisprudence  jury trial, doctrine of precedent, appellate process  then it wont be Sharia any longer.
> ...



Most of us have no interest in their culture or your religion. Get over it. This will never be an Islamic country. Move. Take your Muslim religion elsewhere if you don't like the laws of the US.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

*U.S. Treasury teaches 'Islamic Finance 101*

U.S. Department of the Treasury

The Treasury Department has announced it will teach "Islamic finance" to U.S. banking regulatory agencies, Congress and other parts of the executive branch today in Washington, D.C. &#8211; but critics say it is opening a door to American funding of Islamic extremism.

According to its announcement, the "Islamic Finance 101" forum is "designed to help inform the policy community about Islamic financial services, which are an increasingly important part of the global financial industry."

The Treasury Department has collaborated with Harvard University's Islamic Finance Project to coordinate the event. The department says it expects about 100 people will attend the seminar.

Some speakers include Assistant Secretary of the Treasury Neel Kashkari, senior adviser to Treasury Secretary Henry Paulson, Jr.; Harvard Business School professor Samuel Hayes; Mahmoud El-Gamal, chair of Islamic economics, finance and management at Rice University and Islamic finance adviser to the Treasury Department; Sarah Bell of the Federal Reserve Bank of New York; Yusuf Talal DeLorenzo, Shariah adviser and Islamic scholar; Michael McMillan, chair of the Islamic Legal Forum at the American Bar Association and professor of Islamic finance; and Rushdi Siddiqui, global director for the Dow Jones Islamic Market Indexes and vigorous advocate for Islamic finance.

Islamic finance is a system of banking consistent with the principles of Shariah, or Islamic law. It is becoming increasingly popular, having reached $800 billion by mid-2007 and growing at more than 15 percent each year. Wall Street now features an Islamic mutual fund and an Islamic index. However, critics claim anti-American terrorists are often financially supported through U.S. investments &#8211; creating a system by which the nation funds its own enemy.

Shariah-compliant finance is becoming a major movement, because American banks and investors are seeking wealth from oil profits in the Middle East. Some advocates claim Islamic finance is socially responsible because it bans investors from funding companies that sell or promote products such as alcohol, tobacco, pornography, gambling and even pork.

U.S. Treasury teaches 'Islamic Finance 101'


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 29, 2011)

Educating the business sector in alternative or different approaches to business operations and cultures is a diverse and standard practice.  It is not an indicator that the United States is going to abandon its constitution.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Educating the business sector in alternative or different approaches to business operations and cultures is a diverse and standard practice.  It is not an indicator that the United States is going to abandon its constitution.



Neither me or any muslim that I personally know is in favor of abandoning or replacing the Constitution.

We only seek to enhance the judicial process with the positive aspects of sharia for the benefit of all American citizens.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 29, 2011)

It is a "blended" practice/doctrine of Sharia and the existing US constitution that is your prediction and/or desire?


----------



## cpduprovider (May 29, 2011)

I wish we would follow the Constitution


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I thought that Sharia in Turkey was withheld to personal and family matters as Turkey is secular and prohibits religion in state affairs. Has Turkey begun to codify Sharia into its judicial doctrine?



You are right Kiki.

Although Turkey as of late has started to lean more toward being an Islamic state again.

The President's wife wears hijab.

Something that was unheard of for the last say 70 years since Ataturk.   

Turkey might be a good model for the U.S. to follow.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> It is a "blended" practice/doctrine of Sharia and the existing US constitution that is your prediction and/or desire?



Actually, both.

Any time you have two civilizations or religions come into contact or clash.

There will be a give and take between the them.

This has bee repeated throughout history all over the world.

I don't see where our current situation between Islam and the West will be any different.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 29, 2011)

I am certain that the Evangelical movement will have some concerns with this modern Islamic/USA model.  Could be fun to watch.  

Sunni, I will continue to think on this topic.  I will share that I think you underestimate the will of the American culture and its commitment to personal freedoms; albeit some less desirable than others. 

I know of a few Islamic women who under their hijab (which they proudly chose to wear) are the most fashionable designer clothing, jewels, couiffs and polished nails I've ever encountered.  That doesn't mean I want the first lady wearing one.   On that same note, I also have acquaintances who fled Iran for America in search of choices, one of which being the option to not adorn a hijab.

Friendly thought, you may want to consider refraining from using sweeping generalizations about any culture and more importantly don't diminish yourself by using words like slut and whore while at the same time trying to garnish support.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 29, 2011)

Yea, I get carried way sometimes


----------



## California Girl (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Educating the business sector in alternative or different approaches to business operations and cultures is a diverse and standard practice.  It is not an indicator that the United States is going to abandon its constitution.
> ...



The rest of American does not agree with you. 

Your attempts to flame others with your constant blathering about Islam sickens me. Cowardly little people like you are a problem to be dealt with - and we've done that in Iraq, and Afghanistan..... don't make us deal with you too, dumbass.


----------



## California Girl (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Yea, I get carried way sometimes



No, you don't. You deliberately try to stir up 'hatred' against Islam. I find that sickening.


----------



## daveman (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Educating the business sector in alternative or different approaches to business operations and cultures is a diverse and standard practice.  It is not an indicator that the United States is going to abandon its constitution.
> ...


Setting the calendar back 1400 years is not "enhancing" anything.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, I get carried way sometimes
> ...



 How is telling the truth stirring up hatred?

 People who hate Islam will hate Islam no matter what I say.


----------



## California Girl (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



But you don't tell the truth. You know that. I know that. I suspect that others on this board know that. You use your religion to flame people.... and you do it deliberately.. You are a sick freak.  Most of us don't 'hate' Islam, you moronic fucking twit. But you certainly do your best to make others dislike and distrust it.... and you do that for kicks. You know you do it. Why? Why would you want people to change their opinion from tolerance to intolerance? 

If you dislike the US, fucking leave. No one will care.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

I love the United States. It's my country.

 People all over the board complained and criticize certain aspects of our nation and government.

 But you think just because I am a Muslim that I am not allowed to criticize or exercise my freedom of speech.


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Feisal Abdul Rauf says America is "a Sharia Compliant State"&#x202c;&rlm;



Just shows what kind of bullshit easily rolls off the tongue when you have a book to sell.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - &#x202a;Feisal Abdul Rauf says America is "a Sharia Compliant State"&#x202c;&rlm;
> ...



 People like to say that sharia law and the Constitution are incompatible.

 But they never give any specifics.

 When in reality they are both similar in concept and ideals.


----------



## California Girl (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I love the United States. It's my country.
> 
> People all over the board complained and criticize certain aspects of our nation and government.
> 
> But you think just because I am a Muslim that I am not allowed to criticize or exercise my freedom of speech.



It is our country... it belongs to no individual or group of individuals. You are no more entitled to live under Sharia law in the US, than I am to live under the law of Catholic doctrine. I accept that - I do not seek to change it. Why do you seek to change it to what you want? 

You do not love the United States. If you did, you would know this, I wouldn't have to point it out to you. You are an intolerant asshole. I criticize you not because of your religion - I have no issue with Islam. I have an issue with you because you deliberately create 'hatred' for your religion - and you do it for fun. That, to me, is pathetic and dishonorable. You dishonor your country and your faith. You are neither a decent American, nor a decent Muslim.


----------



## California Girl (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



That's because it takes its laws from the Judeo-Christian laws of England. Those laws are based on the Abrahamic faith.... from which both Islam and Christianity spring... along with the Jewish faith. 

Fucking idiot. 

But... and it is a big but..... you don't get to have Sharia law in this country. You want to live under Sharia... move to an Islamic state. Those are your choices. You don't get to have it your way. Stop fucking whining.


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sharia Law and the Constitution are very similar in context and ideals for people's happiness and welfare.



All except for that pesky "state religion thing".  

My 4-wheel ATV and my 4-door passenger sedan are very similar in context and ideals too, but only one of them is useful for driving cross the continent.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

California Girl just because you know a few fake "House Muslins"

 Who know very little about their religion and don't practice it.

 You think all Muslims should be like these pathetic examples .

 You want me to present some crunchy granola watered-down version of Islam.

 Sorry if what you hear offends you.

 But Islam is what it is .

 Deal with it.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia Law and the Constitution are very similar in context and ideals for people's happiness and welfare.
> ...



 I am in no way suggesting that we make Islam the state religion.

 I am just saying that certain aspects of sharia should be incorporated into our judical system.

 Or be incorporated into our Constitution as amendments.

 That's how changes to the American system of government legally take place.


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl just because you know a few fake "House Muslins"
> 
> Who know very little about their religion and don't practice it.
> 
> ...



The BEST thing about living in America is we don't *have* to 'deal with it'. 

Deal with that.


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I'm a reasonable man, open to suggestions.  Give me some examples.  Let's talk.


----------



## Iridescence (May 30, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



Um, you have not read your 'Koran' have you?


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I love the United States. It's my country.
> ...



I don't even think he IS a Muslim. Just some bored asshole fucking with people.


----------



## Iridescence (May 30, 2011)

Once 'we' look beyond the "my God is bigger than your God" idiology perhaps the 'we' will start to better identify and better understand the importance of the intricate depths/heights 'we' are freely given to utilize...


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Muslim women are far from being treated as second-class citizens.
> 
> Unlike women in the western nations Muslim women are treated with dignity and respect .



Is that why in some countries, it is illegal for them to sit in the front of a car (they must ride in the trunk)?


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Strip clubs, Prostitution, Pornography
> 
> One in four women has an STD
> 
> ...



Yeah, it is hard to tell it apart from the muslim "playgrounds" around the world.


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I remember back when women's liberation and feminism was the rage.
> 
> Women demanded that men recognized that they had brains and could contribute to all fields in the workforce of society.
> 
> ...



Aren't you "stereotyping"?  Do you really believe that ALL women don't know who Madam Curie is and think those 3 celebrities are their idols?  Have you read the story where marriages are lasting longer now?  Do you think the women in those marriages are "sluts"?  
How does islam society forcing women to be sequestered and antisocial (and in many cases uneducated) equate to "freedom"?


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Perhaps the whole issue 'way back when' is that some of us were taught as young girls that we had to learn the trades that would have been best beneficial to our living conditions. Alot of men in the past have not always been able or interested in meeting the needs of his family... Sharia Law ensures chastisement of such men (infidel) just as it has expectations of women...



So, you are saying the men that raped the reporter in Egypt were fine upstanding muslims?  Were they ridiculed, arrested, punished?  Or do you believe if a woman is in public, any man that spots her has the "duty" to rape her?


----------



## daveman (May 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I remember back when women's liberation and feminism was the rage.
> ...


Sunni has trouble grasping the notion that women are intelligent human beings.  His faith teaches him that they're little more than cattle.


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> A woman isn't the best example nor the best target. I can look at you yet see someone else completely other than you. It's complex. The sharia law has always been with us, in many levels...



Name the levels.


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > And the progress you mention represents an acknowledgment of rights repressed; Sharia would be a step backward (in more ways than one) to repression again of rights. As I also noted, should Sharia comport to Constitutional jurisprudence  jury trial, doctrine of precedent, appellate process  then it wont be Sharia any longer.
> ...



You fail to demonstrate where Sharia brings prosperity for the majority of the citizens.


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I thought that Sharia in Turkey was withheld to personal and family matters as Turkey is secular and prohibits religion in state affairs. Has Turkey begun to codify Sharia into its judicial doctrine?



Yes, haven't you been watching them trying to gain favor with islam over Israel with the blockade running?


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Where does Sharia call for 3 seperate parts of government (legislative, executive and judicial)?  Where does Sharia "state" the rights of people?  Where does Sharia claim to be a "representative" government?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


Sharia isn't a one page document like the Constitution.

It is a set of laws much like the 10 Commandments.

btw the 10 Commandments are just 10 of the 613 laws found in the Book of Leviticus in the Bible.


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




We weren't discussing the Bible in that post.  You stated that Sharia was similar to the Constitution: " ... When in reality they are both similar in concept and ideals".  I gave some examples of how they are very different (with questions).  Still waiting for you to demonstrate where Shariah is similar to the Constitution in those 3 areas.


----------



## Iridescence (May 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the whole issue 'way back when' is that some of us were taught as young girls that we had to learn the trades that would have been best beneficial to our living conditions. Alot of men in the past have not always been able or interested in meeting the needs of his family... Sharia Law ensures chastisement of such men (infidel) just as it has expectations of women...
> ...



What of what posted leads you to your assumptions of my thoughts?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


In sharia you have the judicial (courts), legislative (councils), and executive (a leader either appointed of elected)

But mainly, when I was talking about them being similar.

I was talking about that both acknowledge the human right's of Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the whole issue 'way back when' is that some of us were taught as young girls that we had to learn the trades that would have been best beneficial to our living conditions. Alot of men in the past have not always been able or interested in meeting the needs of his family... Sharia Law ensures chastisement of such men (infidel) just as it has expectations of women...
> ...



Americans like to point fingers about women being raped in other countries.

Yet, rape is epidemic in the U.S. 

With one of the highest rape/population rates in the world.


----------



## daveman (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I was talking about that both acknowledge the human right's of Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness.


...except Sharia doesn't regard women as human.  They're chattel.

Dood.  It's the _21st freakin' century_.  Get with the program.


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Your implication that muslim men act more responsible than the men in this country.  Does that implication go for men that give or sell their sons to be dancing boys (muslim men's sexual toys)?  Does that implication go for the men that encourage their children to be suicide bombers?  Are you implying their are not women (divorced) begging in the streets in the ME while their children are starving or being "pimped"?  Why do you think the ME does not have an immigration problem (that would be people trying to move there)?


----------



## daveman (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...


Given Sharia's the-rape-victim-is-guilty-of-adultery presupposition, do you think all rapes in those nations are reported?


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Where does Sharia acknowledge "liberty" for people?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I was talking about that both acknowledge the human right's of Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness.
> ...



That is not true and you know it.

Muslim women are treated with far more dignity and respect than women in western nations.


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



You might want to re-state that as "reported" rapes.  (In this country you can report rape and not be stoned to death, unlike many ME countries where if you report rape you are killed for "honor" or by the religious police.)


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



How is making it illegal for a woman to walk into a public place treating her with dignity?  How is making it illegal for women to ride in passenger sections of vehicles treating her with respect?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


 Spin how ever you want to feel better.

America is a violent culture where a women is raped some where, every minute, 24/7/365

Google the statics.

The U.S. is a dangerous place for all women.


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



And yet, still women from all over the world would rather live here (if they could escape their countries).  Yes, it is dangerous for women here, but it is far worse in other countries, especially the ME and African countries.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

Can't speak about Africa.

But ME women are safer and more protected there than here in America.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 30, 2011)

> Incorrect again.
> 
> There are over 50 nations that rule by some form of Sharia Law.
> 
> ...



Irrelevant. Without the doctrine of judicial review and precedent Sharia will never be allowed in the United States. 



> U.S. Treasury teaches 'Islamic Finance 101



This has noting to do with the mechanics of law, civil or criminal. 



> People like to say that sharia law and the Constitution are incompatible.
> 
> But they never give any specifics.
> 
> When in reality they are both similar in concept and ideals.



I gave you specifics in post 17, and repeated them again through the thread. You, however, have cited no sources in support of your position. 


> Sharia isn't a one page document like the Constitution.



Here you exhibit your ignorance. 

The Constitution is the more recent manifestation of the Anglo-American judicial tradition going back 795 years to the Magna Carta. And in the United States we have over 200 years of Constitutional case law establishing precedent for judicial review  something Sharia lacks. 

One of the sad and tragic aspects of Sharia is although its been about as long as Anglo-American jurisprudence, its not progressed since the 8th Century. Another aspect of Sharia which makes it incompatible with American Constitutional law. 

And lest you cast me into the category of Islam haters, Ive been defending Muslims for years in the post-911 Era, ironically with the same Constitutional principles you seek to destroy.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

I have no desire to destroy the constitution as you allege.

 I only seek to expand and modify it to conform to modern situations by amemdments.

 As for your comment that sharia law has not progressed since the eighth century .

 That is absolutely 100% false.

Islam has 1000 year history of jurisprudence called "Fiqh"

 Where Islamic scholars debated and codified the finer aspects of Sharia Law.


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



As long as your a Muslim male willing to kill anyone who disagrees with you. Otherwise you're less than human in the eyes of Sharia.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Oh, sure, if you call this dignity and respect...



> Someone slams a concrete block onto the back of her head. A river of blood oozes from beneath her long, tangled hair. The girl stops moving, but the kicks and the rocks keep coming, as do the victorious shouts of the men delivering them.
> 
> In the eyes of many in her community in northern Iraq, 17-year-old Duaa Khalil Aswads crime was to love a boy from another religion. She was a Yazidi, an insular religious sect. He was a Sunni Muslim. To Aswads uncle and cousins, that was reason enough to put her to death last month in the village of Bashiqa.



Iraq: Young Yazidi Girl Stoned to Death




> Reached by phone, Taliban spokesman Muslim Khan claimed responsibility for the flogging. "She came out of her house with another guy who was not her husband, so we must punish her. There are boundaries you cannot cross," he said.



Taliban hand out 37 lashes to girl seen with married man | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

That was a cultural murder and had nothing to do with Islam.

Heck there is a woman murdered in America basically every hour of every day of the year.

 But let's point fingers at everybody else.


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> That was a cultural murder and had nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> Heck there is a woman murdered in America basically every hour of every day of the year.
> 
> But let's point fingers at everybody else.



Didn't you do that in the beginning of this thread, Sunni? According to you, most western women dress like sluts and whores.
Kind of a big brush you're swiping everyone with. I could do the same about all muslim men...you know..their fetish about googling for porn pics of a shebitch camel with it's legs spread wide sorta thing. But I won't.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> That was a cultural murder and had nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> Heck there is a woman murdered in America basically every hour of every day of the year.
> 
> But let's point fingers at everybody else.



Did you even read the quotes?

The Yazidi girl was killed for loving someone who was a Sunni.

Last I heard, both sects are part of Islam. But maybe you wish they weren't.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

Sure you could bring up some idiotic nonsense about camels.

 Knock yourself out.


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> That was a cultural murder and had nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> Heck there is a woman murdered in America basically every hour of every day of the year.
> 
> But let's point fingers at everybody else.



Bullshit you lying fuck. Those were religious murders. 

Seriously, more people need to start calling you out for your bullshit.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > That was a cultural murder and had nothing to do with Islam.
> ...



 Once again it had nothing to do with Islam.

 It was a tribal and cultural situation.

 I have a Hindu friend from India.

 He told me that if he married a girl not of his tribe are cast his father would kill him.

 Even African Christians will kill people who marry outside of their tribe.

 This just shows that tribal alliances in many cases are much stronger than the person's religion


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You can try to hand wave it away all you want, but the fact is those barbarian throwbacks to the middle ages killed those girls because of their religion.

And since women are not killed in the western world for loving someone shows that they are the ones being treated with dignity and respect. If only the followers of Muhammed (PB&J) could treat their women as well.


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

Save yer breath, Ratty.
He got what he wanted with this thread.


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



When I was in the middle east I witnessed a woman being beaten on the side of the road by the Islamic religious police for the "crime" of letting her wrist accidentally become exposed in public. I imagine Sunni Fag would have us believe that is cultural as well.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > That was a cultural murder and had nothing to do with Islam.
> ...



 Went to the mall today. 

 I saw many young teenage girls. 

Some that look like they were even 10 years old.

 Many were dressed up like hookers and were wearing all kinds of make up.

 Sadly some where even with their parents.

  I don't see how any parent lets their daughter dressed like a streetwalker at such a young age


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Absolutely it is pathetic that people choose to let their kids dress that way. but here in the US we have that choice, without worrying about the religious police beating us for it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 30, 2011)

I went to the store this morning.

I saw 3 women covered head to toe in black robes and hoods.

In 94 degree heat.

How could any self respecting man let his wife and daughters go out in clothing so dark that they risk heatstroke from passive solar gain?


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I went to the store this morning.
> 
> I saw 3 women covered head to toe in black robes and hoods.
> 
> ...



I went to the store this morning. I didn't give a shit what my wife wore, because I trust her to use good judgment. Islam of course says women can't be trusted.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> [
> When I was in the middle east I witnessed a woman being beaten on the side of the road by the Islamic religious police for the "crime" of letting her wrist accidentally become exposed in public..



 I'm sure that we all believe you Conjob......I mean The Brain


----------



## daveman (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


No, not really.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Absolutely it is pathetic that people choose to let their kids dress that way. but here in the US we have that choice, without worrying about the religious police beating us for it.



 Sure let him dressed like hookers and then wonder why they're pregnant at 15 years old.

 It just shows what an immoral society America has become.


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Yep, things like that never happen

YouTube - &#x202a;Woman Whipped In Public For Wearing Trousers&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



And now you derail your own thread.


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...



ANYTHING is permissible when lying about the evils of Islam


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

I believe that happened a long time ago.

 I wanted it to be about America and sharia law.

 But as usual it devolves into things that happen in other countries.

 As for me I am only concerned about America.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 30, 2011)

If you were concerned about America, you wouldn't be advocating bringing that backwater cult here.


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I believe that happened a long time ago.
> 
> I wanted it to be about America and sharia law.
> 
> ...



so tell us specifics. Notice you've avoided that the entire thread. What do you see being taken from Sharia and woven into American jurisprudence?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> If you were concerned about America, you wouldn't be advocating bringing that backwater cult here.



 There are already approximately 7,000,000 Muslims and growing in America already.

 So in other words we are not going anywhere.

 Muslims will become part of the American fabric and culture just like Italians, Polish, Irish, etc.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > If you were concerned about America, you wouldn't be advocating bringing that backwater cult here.
> ...



So how about refreshing our memories on what Italian, Polish, Irish, etc laws got forced into the American legal system.

Oh, that's right. That never happened.

Why should your nonsense be pushed in when the rest of the immigrant's laws didn't?


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > If you were concerned about America, you wouldn't be advocating bringing that backwater cult here.
> ...



Yes they will. THey will either accept our legal system as is or get the fuck out. That includes not being able to abuse women and call it legal just like EVERY other group.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



 Don't know and don't care.

 I am only concerned about Muslims.

 And helping to spread the religion of Islam.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Typical. 

You seem to think everyone will be intimidated the same as your women. Guess again.


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Still avoiding the question huh. What SPECIFICALLY do you hope to see incorporated from Sharia in US law?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 30, 2011)

> There are already approximately 7,000,000 Muslims and growing in America already.
> 
> So in other words we are not going anywhere.
> 
> Muslims will become part of the American fabric and culture just like Italians, Polish, Irish, etc.



Concern yourself with being an American. Anything else is irrelevant.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



 Of course I would like to see total sharia law here in the United States.

 But I don't see that happening.

 I do see parts of sharia law being incorporated into American jurisprudence.

 As to which parts I cannot predict.

 Most likely a modified version that will blend in with American culture and western sensibilities.

 But make no mistake about it sharia law will be part of "our" future.


----------



## daveman (May 30, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the store this morning.
> ...


Actually, demanding that women be covered head to toe is acknowledgement that Muslim _men_ can't be trusted.  The sight of an ankle or a lock of hair is sufficiently provacative to drive them to rape.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > There are already approximately 7,000,000 Muslims and growing in America already.
> >
> > So in other words we are not going anywhere.
> >
> ...


 There is no such word as "irrelevant"


----------



## daveman (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Indeed -- as an example of how NOT to run a civilized society.


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



thank you for admitting that you would like to see , among other things, women being treated as second class citizens.

I'll tell you what, Let's putt you in a burka let you wander around in the 100 degree weather and then beat you like a fucking dog if even a single inch of skin accidentally becomes exposed and see how much you like Sharia then.

You piece of shit.


----------



## daveman (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > There are already approximately 7,000,000 Muslims and growing in America already.
> ...


Irrelevant - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > There are already approximately 7,000,000 Muslims and growing in America already.
> ...



there is also no such thing as a decent form of sharia. nor is there such thing as a sunni man brain cell.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 30, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



He had one once.

His husband beat it out of him for exposing his ankle in public.


----------



## ct.griffin (May 30, 2011)

Sunni your sort of shooting yourself in the foot with each comment. Sharia law will never be incorporated in to US law in fact a desegregation of state and church has been taking place over the last 50 years (with some exceptions none permanent). Obama represents that, and how he views abortion rights over his own church doctrine.


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (May 30, 2011)

Well this started out as a pretty good thread and had a lively debate going.

 Now it has devolved into just personal attacks.

Because of people like The Brain and his friends.

 I guess it was fun while it lasted.

 So I am out of here.

Bye


----------



## TheBrain (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Well this started out as a pretty good thread and had a lively debate going.
> 
> Now it has devolved into just personal attacks.
> 
> ...



you mean it was a pretty good thread until people started asking questions you didn't want to answer... Fuck you and your backwards sexist, racist, bigoted religion.


----------



## daveman (May 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Well this started out as a pretty good thread and had a lively debate going.
> 
> Now it has devolved into just personal attacks.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReYfu5E-hOE]YouTube - &#x202a;Well Bye&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 31, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Nope.  That's why I'm asking an expert.  If it passes my 'reasonable' test, I'll happily not give a flying fuck what he does with it - if not, I'll publicly let him know why it didn't pass and we'll see who collects the most reputation.


----------



## TheBrain (May 31, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



I guess you missed the part where the woman hating, fear mongering pussy ran from the thread because he didn't want to answer the questions being asked.


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Strip clubs, Prostitution, Pornography
> 
> One in four women has an STD
> 
> ...




The West isn't perfect?!?  
  Predictably, neither is the Middle East or the Far East....​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-fs3mpAty8]YouTube - &#x202a;Matchstick People - Like Humans Do (Black and white version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > There are already approximately 7,000,000 Muslims and growing in America already.
> ...



Here ya go, McFly............



> ir·rel·e·vant  (-rl-vnt)
> adj.
> Unrelated to the matter being considered.
> ir·rele·vant·ly adv.
> ...


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 31, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



I try to give a guy the benefit of the doubt and be reasonable when he tosses out a reasonable statement like the one he did and no, I've not yet fully read the first few pages of this thread.

Besides, it's his thread - I can pull out any time but he owns it.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

We can own threads??? Well dammitalltohellandback why didn't someone tell me!!! 

If sunni feels it's a name calling bashfest, he shouldn't have flung the first stone. Pun intended.
Westerners tend to fling back. Or shoot back. Depends on which state.


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > If you were concerned about America, you wouldn't be advocating bringing that backwater cult here.
> ...



In spite of what you may see in the yellow pages under 'Churches', Industrialized Consumerism is eating Christianity for lunch in Western Culture.   

I bet you a dollar that in 100 years you won't be able to tell the Muslim Americans from the regular Americans - and Las Vegas isn't going anywhere.  

  Are you sure you want to be an 'American'?  It'll change you, Buddy.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 4, 2011)

I am Egyptian, and I got here after they arrested me becoz I was wearing a short sleeves t. shirt  and a cross chain in their Holy month. Ramadan. NOW, in Egypt they are trying to FORCE Islam as the first religion, and away from the secular (which was not beofre, just by name) country. By the way, all the women killings, gayish, rape, kids torture and beating activities happens in all arab countries BUT in secret, out of media reach. bcoz the musilims goverments cover it, but of course people KNOW about it, bcoz it happens everywhere, in the streets, could be heard from the very close apartments neighbourhoods. for exapmle, the saudi prince who killed his MAN- lover (and the was recently), it was in the media bcoz it was NOT in Saudi. I know here in the US A LOT and LOTS of Iranian, who fled their country and convert to Christianity. Mulsims might be 7.000.000 here, but it is only less than 5%, while christians are 77%. jewish are the rest percentage... google it. Sunny.. 

Just wanted to clear things out as a ME woman.


----------



## daveman (Jun 4, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I am Egyptian, and I got here after they arrested me becoz I was wearing a short sleeves t. shirt  and a cross chain in their Holy month. Ramadan. NOW, in Egypt they are trying to FORCE Islam as the first religion, and away from the secular (which was not beofre, just by name) country. By the way, all the women killings, gayish, rape, kids torture and beating activities happens in all arab countries BUT in secret, out of media reach. bcoz the musilims goverments cover it, but of course people KNOW about it, bcoz it happens everywhere, in the streets, could be heard from the very close apartments neighbourhoods. for exapmle, the saudi prince who killed his MAN- lover (and the was recently), it was in the media bcoz it was NOT in Saudi. I know here in the US A LOT and LOTS of Iranian, who fled their country and convert to Christianity. Mulsims might be 7.000.000 here, but it is only less than 5%, while christians are 77%. jewish are the rest percentage... google it. Sunny..
> 
> Just wanted to clear things out as a ME woman.



Welcome to the board and to America, Nahla, and thank you for the perspective.

Bear in mind you WILL be attacked by the Muslim males and their enablers and apologists here.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 4, 2011)

all this dignity and respect women crap DOES NOT happen anywhere in the arab world, otherwise, a man would NOT marry 4 women.. and the rest are booty prize.. what a religion, huh!!!  is this the kind of consititution that should be run here? People  (even muslims) leave their country and come here for freedom, but some wants to change it, claiming it is their country and wants the best for it, HOW? this country gave you money, a job, the right to say what you want without being persecuted (even about the president),a life anyone would NOT dream of. If you want to apply sharia law, do it on yourself. DO NOT impose it on others.  This country will NEVER be a muslim country and this is what they want, even the muslim president could not do it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to the board and thank you for your input Nahla

Btw  There is a thread for new people to post on and introduced themselves.

 It would be great if you did that so that everyone here would get to know you.


----------



## daveman (Jun 4, 2011)

Nahla said:


> all this dignity and respect women crap DOES NOT happen anywhere in the arab world, otherwise, a man would NOT marry 4 women.. and the rest are booty prize.. what a religion, huh!!!  is this the kind of consititution that should be run here? People  (even muslims) leave their country and come here for freedom, but some wants to change it, claiming it is their country and wants the best for it, HOW? this country gave you money, a job, the right to say what you want without being persecuted (even about the president),a life anyone would NOT dream of. If you want to apply sharia law, do it on yourself. DO NOT impose it on others.  This country will NEVER be a muslim country and this is what they want, even the muslim president could not do it.


Indeed.  If Sharia is so great, why don't Americans advocating it move to nations where it's in effect?

Because they seek power over others.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you daveman.. Living all my life in Egypt then here, taught me to say what I want, and feel free. I might be not so educated about Islam, or can argue a lot about their book (bcoz I DON NOT CARE) but I have seen how they apply it, on catholics and christians like me, in Egypt, and ME countries. it does not matter what they say their book say, or how very convinced they are, that their book, and prophet are the best to me. how could anyone see and legitmate concept about religion that came to CANCEL anything before, and has no reference to it in any other books, but their own!!!????


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

Are you a lesbian ?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 4, 2011)

why? Sunni are you?


----------



## daveman (Jun 4, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Thank you daveman.. Living all my life in Egypt then here, taught me to say what I want, and feel free. I might be not so educated about Islam, or can argue a lot about their book (bcoz I DON NOT CARE) but I have seen how they apply it, on catholics and christians like me, in Egypt, and ME countries. it does not matter what they say their book say, or how very convinced they are, that their book, and prophet are the best to me. how could anyone see and legitmate concept about religion that came to CANCEL anything before, and has no reference to it in any other books, but their own!!!????


In Bahrain, I met a Christian Egyptian couple who fled Egypt due to the "unofficial" persecution of Christians.  They were the first non-Bahrainis to be granted a business license.  They have a rather successful jewelry and import business, and they're damn good people.

You think and feel and say what you want.  No one can take that away from you, no matter how hard they might try.


----------



## daveman (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Are you a lesbian ?


Don't be stupid, unless, as I suspect, you simply can't help it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

Nahla said:


> why? Sunni are you?



 No I am not.

 Now will you answer my question.?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a Master degree in Psychology, and preparing for Phd. I am married (proudly an american) and have one little boy.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 4, 2011)

before the alleged revolution in egypt, no one considered that there was any religious discrimination there. and it was not even one of the list. but it actually was, and still going. the thing that I don't get why muslims come here, and live by our law here, and calling our women here sluts and whores bcoz of the way they dress, and they already know what they are heading for, however they still coming here, and leaving their countries where the sharia law is applied? WHY? what they are looking for (if not what I know that they are trying to convert the country, like they are STILL trying to do in Egypt, now)?


----------



## daveman (Jun 4, 2011)

Nahla said:


> before the alleged revolution in egypt, no one considered that there was any religious discrimination there. and it was not even one of the list. but it actually was, and still going. the thing that I don't get why muslims come here, and live by our law here, and calling our women here sluts and whores bcoz of the way they dress, and they already know what they are heading for, however they still coming here, and leaving their countries where the sharia law is applied? WHY? what they are looking for (if not what I know that they are trying to convert the country, like they are STILL trying to do in Egypt, now)?


Beats me.  Fundamentalism usually doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I have a Master degree in Psychology, and preparing for Phd. I am married (proudly an american) and have one little boy.



 Thank you for answering my question.

 It's just that it has been my observation that middle east women who flee to America do so because they are lesbians.

 Because they want to be in the West so that they can practice their perverted lifestyle without any restrictions.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 4, 2011)

So, are you saying that middle east muslim women are les?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

Nahla said:


> So, are you saying that middle east muslim women are les?



 Not at all.

 I am just referring to the Middle East women that come here throw off their hijab and cut their hair like a man so they can get a girl friend.

 And then get rich writing a book about the horrors of Middle East culture and Islam.

 Because the gullible western people eat that stuff up and believe every nonsense word that they write.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > So, are you saying that middle east muslim women are les?
> ...



LIAR. Xenophobe.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

How's that lawyer thing working for ya??


----------



## daveman (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Master degree in Psychology, and preparing for Phd. I am married (proudly an american) and have one little boy.
> ...


I expect that they just want freedom in general.  You know, they kind they don't have in nations stuck in the 7th century.


----------



## daveman (Jun 4, 2011)

Nahla said:


> So, are you saying that middle east muslim women are les?


If I were a woman, and I were married to a middle eastern Muslim man, I'd sure consider lesbianism.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 4, 2011)

well, 95% of middle east women are muslims, as they have came from arab countries and arab countries are muslims of course as you know, so you are saying that they are all or most are Les.. well, if that what you as a muslim think of then all of muslims must think the same, God knows what else. So much of respect to women!!! ..So, why did you flee your country? are you gay too?..


----------



## Nahla (Jun 4, 2011)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, I agree.. Thank GOD I am proudly NOT to be a muslim


----------



## daveman (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > So, are you saying that middle east muslim women are les?
> ...



You mean nonsense like "America is already a 'Sharia Compliant State'"?

Yeah, it'd take a real idiot to believe that.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

Nahla said:


> well, 95% of middle east women are muslims, as they have came from arab countries and arab countries are muslims of course as you know, so you are saying that they are all or most are Les.. well, if that what you as a muslim think of then all of muslims must think the same, God knows what else. So much of respect to women!!! ..So, why did you flee your country? are you gay too?..



Nope

 Born and raised in America.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 4, 2011)

Born and raised in US? impressive!! your parents MUST be arabic, or iranian


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Born and raised in US? impressive!! your parents MUST be arabic, or iranian



Nope, Irish/English

 I am I convert to Islam.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

He converted cuz his wife is muslim. Burka and all.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> He converted cuz his wife is muslim. Burka and all.



 Incorrect

 I had converted to Islam five years before I ever met my wife.

 But yes she does cover.


----------



## abu afak (Jun 4, 2011)

Freedom of religion?

Apostasy, converting to any other religion, is Punishable by DEATH according to Sharia.
A Woman's testimony is worth HALF a man's in a court of law.

Sharia is Barbaric stone-age 'justice'.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Born and raised in US? impressive!! your parents MUST be arabic, or iranian
> ...



Why Sunni over Shiite?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > He converted cuz his wife is muslim. Burka and all.
> ...



Bummer for you, Bro'... AVG-WIFE runs around completely naked most days and I for one LIKE it!

If we couldn't live naked in FL, we wouldn't live in FL.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Sharia is religion, a component of Islam, a blending of law and religion; its practice is protected by the Free Exercise Clause, its practice as a legal doctrine prohibited by the Establishment Clause.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



 Shiites are kind of like the Jehovah witness of the Islamic world.

 The only Shiite country in the world is Iran.


 Sunni Islam is the more mainstream Islam.

 About 90% of Muslims in the world are Sunni


----------



## Colin (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Then given the animosity between the two sects, why is it taking so long for the Sunnis to kick the shiite out of them?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Colin said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



 They just did a few weeks ago in Bahrain


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



So you became a Sunni because it's more popular?  I know from the news that Shiites aren't relegated to Iran, and every country has them - is Sharia Law for them too?  If they're only 10%, why must they all die?  Is the war between the Sunni's and the Shiites required by Sharia Law?  Jehovah's Witnesses are a pain in the ass with their door to door campaign, but I support their right to be wrong.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



That begs another question... Why do the Shiites tend to 'rule' the more popular Sunnis?  Is that the reason for the war?  Is it simple class warfare with a religious bent?


----------



## chanel (Jun 5, 2011)

> The pillars of Shariah are based on five - some say six sacrosanct rights and principles. Breaching any of them is considered a major sin that requires punishment.
> 
> The most important is the protection and furthering of life. - (no abortion or death penalty?)
> 
> ...



Full: Shariah Index will rate countries' Islamic law - The National

My notes in pink.  Are we Sharia-compliant?  Do we want to be?

Why the left supports this shit is beyond me.  Perhaps they didn't get the fuckin memo.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

I would estimate that Sunni mosque are about 98% of all the Mosques in America.

 Thankfully the first mosque that I visited and converted at was a Sunni mosque.

 The Sunni and Shiite divide is much like the one between Catholics and Protestants.

 We both believe in the Quran.

 But it is the politics that causes the problem.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



 Actually you have it backwards.

 The majority Sunini's rule over the minority Shiites in just about every country.

 The main problem began when the western nations colonized the middle east And set up puppet governments.

 They found the Sunni Muslims to be much more moderate and easier to deal with so they set them up in power.

 Which left the Shiites with no political voice and mainly delegated to lower class jobs.

 This caused a lot of friction between the Sunni and Shiite communities.

 So in my opinion the problems are way more political than religious.

 But in times of strife and war people tend to polarize towards the community that they self identify with.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



If that's the case, why does the tail continue to wag the dog?  If only 10% of Islam is 'downtrodden' by the other 90%, why does the war continue?  

You say the difference is political, how is it that a 10% freak fringe group causes so much trouble?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Could you be a little bit more specific with your question?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 5, 2011)

chanel said:


> > The pillars of Shariah are based on five - some say six sacrosanct rights and principles. Breaching any of them is considered a major sin that requires punishment.
> >
> > The most important is the protection and furthering of life. - (no abortion or death penalty?)
> >
> ...



Some of us do, in fact, want this... yes. The biggest issue from where I have come to understand things, though I am not looking to argue ridiculous liberal dribble or debate conservative preserving shit, is that the line has not been clear enough defined or correctly seen to be what it potentially could be for 'us'. 

Your 'notes', while an admirable attempt to better understand and define things from where you are in life, fail miserably to reveal the better depths of that potential. It isn't about the movements, the demonstrations we force upon our society here in America, it goes beyond that. It is more about the 'whys' of things than the 'things' themselves.


----------



## chanel (Jun 5, 2011)

Good queation avg joe and I'd also like to know the percentage of suicide bombers who are of that "political fringe".


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 5, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...






Sunni Man said:


> Could you be a little bit more specific with your question?



Why is there so much hate between the two sects and how is it that a 10% fringe group causes Islam so much political trouble?  I can't even imagine the political control a 90% majority would enjoy - considering what you said about the Sunnis being placed in power by the colonial west*, what else do they need to maintain control?

*Why a 90% majority needed to be 'placed in power' by anyone is mind boggling on its own, but we can save that for another thread.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

The 90% figure is the worldwide figure.

 But each country is a various mix of percentages between Sunnis and Shiites.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni.. Before you convert you must been Christian, what was the reason for your convertion? and I bet that you had no idea about your religion before convertion..  I know you gonna say.. of course I had and idea about my religion before and  read it but did not find answers, or blah blah blah none sense answers


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni.. Before you convert you must been Christian, what was the reason for your convertion? and I bet that you had no idea about your religion before convertion..  I know you gonna say.. of course I had and idea about my religion before and  read it but did not find answers, or blah blah blah none sense answers



 Very disingenuous of you to post a question and then basically answer it for me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 5, 2011)

Why are you still posting in this thread, hypocrite?



			
				Sunni Man said:
			
		

> Well this started out as a pretty good thread and had a lively debate going.
> 
> Now it has devolved into just personal attacks.
> 
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/3702193-post125.html


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jun 5, 2011)

American justice system is compliant to Muslim law requirements? Not sure what that means. We also practice separation of church and state. 

 I have a question for you,  Sunni man:  Doesnt Saudi Arabia, (and most Muslim countries) forbid any other religion ? Given that, how open should ANY other non-Muslim country be to Islam or their practices? 

    I dont like the mindless hedonism Americas is indulging in, but I dont want a religious dictatorship either, and likely end up with a  Taliban-like extremist theocracy. Frankly, I am an agnostic, (and any religion is pure fantasy to ME).  I loath the idea my freedom could be impinged  upon by any  religion, period.  What say you?


----------



## chanel (Jun 5, 2011)

America is NOT a "Sharia compliant state' nor will it be in our lifetimes despite what melissa and the sunni man pray for. That's  pure propaganda. Fortunately, it is being exposed for what it is -fascism. Even liberals are slowly catching on. The non'America hating ones at least.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 5, 2011)

well, all your answers people and the american law DOES NOT prove anything close that sharia law would be applied, not now, NOT EVER. Oh by the way, I've read about something or a.. Mircale in your book Sunni, called al esraa, w elma'araj.. Do you know what it is?.. as I understood, it said that Your prophet has gone to the 7 levels of the sky, met jesus, Elija, and... so on. Does that made any sense to you? He did not do any meaningful mircales, that we know, or think of, that suppose to glorify GOD at anyway, but ONLY to glorify HIMSELF..GOOD luck buddy.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 5, 2011)

any BTW, you did not answer my first question, becasue probably I answered right for you.. AM I right????


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Why are you still posting in this thread, hypocrite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I never said that I would not post here again.

 I just left for a few days to let the trolls clear out

 Do you have a problem with that?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Nahla said:


> any BTW, you did not answer my first question, becasue probably I answered right for you.. AM I right????



 No, You are not right.

 I was a very dedicated Christian for many years.

 Read the Bible cover to cover more times than I can count.

 Taught Sunday school and helld Bible studies at my house for years.

 I even did some preaching at the church and helped with street ministries.

 I hope that this answer your question?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you still posting in this thread, hypocrite?
> ...





> So I am out of here.



Hypocrite.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Nahla said:


> well, all your answers people and the american law DOES NOT prove anything close that sharia law would be applied, not now, NOT EVER. Oh by the way, I've read about something or a.. Mircale in your book Sunni, called al esraa, w elma'araj.. Do you know what it is?.. as I understood, it said that Your prophet has gone to the 7 levels of the sky, met jesus, Elija, and... so on. Does that made any sense to you? He did not do any meaningful mircales, that we know, or think of, that suppose to glorify GOD at anyway, but ONLY to glorify HIMSELF..GOOD luck buddy.



 There are many famous figures in the Bible such as Moses or Abraham or Noah.

 Most of them were Prophets.

 But not all of them did miracles.

 Muhammad first and foremost was a Prophet.

 That was his mission on earth.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 5, 2011)

so, you converted because...? you were so dedicated? or you want to be just different, and your wife covers herself with berka, so she won't dress up like a slut as you said, and people look at you everywhere??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > well, all your answers people and the american law DOES NOT prove anything close that sharia law would be applied, not now, NOT EVER. Oh by the way, I've read about something or a.. Mircale in your book Sunni, called al esraa, w elma'araj.. Do you know what it is?.. as I understood, it said that Your prophet has gone to the 7 levels of the sky, met jesus, Elija, and... so on. Does that made any sense to you? He did not do any meaningful mircales, that we know, or think of, that suppose to glorify GOD at anyway, but ONLY to glorify HIMSELF..GOOD luck buddy.
> ...



Just curious, but did anyone advocate sending Muhammad (BYOB) to an island somewhere?

For his own protection, of course.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

SW2SILVER said:


> I have a question for you,  Sunni man:  Doesnt Saudi Arabia, (and most Muslim countries) forbid any other religion ? Given that, how open should ANY other non-Muslim country be to Islam or their practices?



 Many Islamic countries have very large Christian populations such as Egypt and Turkey.

 Iran has the largest Jewish population in the middle east outside of Israel.

 Countries like Saudi Arabia that ban other religion is going against the message of the Quran.

 Muhammad himself would invite Christians from other places to come and debate religion and while they were there pray at the Mosque.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

> American justice system is compliant to Muslim law requirements? Not sure what that means.


Neither does the OP. 



> We also practice separation of church and state.



Sharia doesnt. 

Or actually it cant  if it did it wouldnt be Sharia anymore.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Nahla said:


> so, you converted because...? you were so dedicated? or you want to be just different, and your wife covers herself with berka, so she won't dress up like a slut as you said, and people look at you everywhere??



 I eventually came to the personal conclusion that Jesus was not God nor was he divine.

 I basically went without a religion for a few years until I came across Islam.

 It met my spiritual needs and personal beliefs.

 My wife and I got a divorce because of me converting.

 I did not meet my future Muslim wife until I had been in the religion for around five years.

 And yes, she does wear Hijab


----------



## Nahla (Jun 5, 2011)

Good for you.. I hope your family are very proud of you!!
So, Egypt and Turkey has a very big population of christians? like 10 % out of 85.000.000? is that big to you? Does persecution christians and killing them and putting down our churches and burn it , sound fair and right to you? raping and forcing christian little girls to convert is fair too? this is what is happening in egypt and and other Muslim countries, and basically in Egypt EVERY freaking day!! I hope you are a proud muslim!!


----------



## chanel (Jun 5, 2011)

And in our freedom loving nation, you may practice the five pillars in your mosque and your home. You can treat your women like property. You can hate abortionists, and gay people, and Jews. And others are free to agree with you or not. But 
when people express disagreement  with Islam, they are labeled haters. Many even get death threats. Ironic, isn't it?

America and its Judeo Christian values are rooted in tolerance - even for the non believers. Sharia is the antithesis of that. 

Sorry creepers. If you don't like it, there are other medieval type places to live.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Basically, What they do in other countries is really no concern to me.

 Being an American I am more concerned about Islam and Muslims here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, you just keep on being concerned about those Muslims, Sunny Boy.

As for me, I'll keep worrying about something far more important. How to keep my neighbor's peacocks off my back deck.

Interesting fun fact. Did you know male peacocks don't force their hens to put bags over their heads?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

chanel said:


> America and its Judeo Christian values are rooted in tolerance - even for the non believers.



 I doubt that the surviving  Native Americans would agree with you about Judeo Christian tolerance.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 5, 2011)

But you agree that sharia SHOULD be applied in the US? and by the way, the other muslim countries just are another face of Islam,a dn YOUR culture, and hatred religion!!! Suit yourself,


----------



## Intense (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Feisal Abdul Rauf says America is "a Sharia Compliant State"&#x202c;&rlm;



It is not about what is similar, though there is a lesson in that for all,  it is about what is different Sunni. There are areas where Islam is in Harmony with Judeo-Christian Values and Ethics, based on our Scriptures and Belief's, it has nothing to do with compliance to Sharia Law, unless you are claiming Sharia Law was based and Rooted in Our Scriptures, One would need to address the tangents Sharia has created though, and justify them. Good luck with that.   . Nice spin, though. I guess some people just like to hear themselves talk.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Nahla said:


> But you agree that sharia SHOULD be applied in the US? and by the way, the other muslim countries just are another face of Islam,a dn YOUR culture, and hatred religion!!! Suit yourself,



 Could you please translate that to English

 Thank you


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Intense said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - &#x202a;Feisal Abdul Rauf says America is "a Sharia Compliant State"&#x202c;&rlm;
> ...


 When you talk about our laws are based on Judeo Christian scriptures.

 I have to agree with that.

 But people are going to have to be aware that the third member of the big three monotheistic religion is now coming into play.

 As there are many similarities between Judaism, Christianity and Islam.

 I believe someday in the future it will be referred to as Judeo-Christian-Islamic values.

 As Islam becomes more woven into the fabric of our society, culture and laws.


----------



## daveman (Jun 5, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Well, you just keep on being concerned about those Muslims, Sunny Boy.
> 
> As for me, I'll keep worrying about something far more important. How to keep my neighbor's peacocks off my back deck.
> 
> Interesting fun fact. Did you know male peacocks don't force their hens to put bags over their heads?


Sounds like peacocks are more civilized than Muslims.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 5, 2011)

daveman said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you just keep on being concerned about those Muslims, Sunny Boy.
> ...



They certainly are! When was the last time you heard of 19 peacocks commandeering planes and pile driving them into buildings and fields?


----------



## daveman (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I believe someday in the future it will be referred to as Judeo-Christian-Islamic values.


Impossible.  Islam's intolerance is not compatible with Judeo-Christian values.  You can tell because Islamic cultures tend to kill Jews and Christians or make them second-class citizens.


Sunni Man said:


> As Islam becomes more woven into the fabric of our society, culture and laws.


Again, not going to happen.  

You can practice what you like in your own home and place of worship, as long as you don't beat your wife and girl children or kill them for "dishonoring" you.

But don't expect anyone else to adopt your ways involuntarily.  If Islam tries to spread by the sword in America, it will be met with a .45.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CccprKl_YcM"]Radical Islam vs. America[/ame]


----------



## chanel (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man did not make that leap himself. Imam Rauf and the Cordoba Initiative have made that claim. The article I posted was from Rauf's book. It's propaganda. Telling people that we're already half way there is necessary for them to make the transformation easier.  That's why they call it "creeping". And that's why the mosque at GZ must be stopped. It's about power and politics - not faith.


----------



## chanel (Jun 5, 2011)

BTW - if you click on my previous link, you can find out what the controversial "sixth pillar" is. Frightening shit.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 5, 2011)

chanel.. you are absolutely right.. I have nothing to do with GZ, but I strongely refuse that, that mosque be build. It is all about power. They thought bcoz they got the approval to build that thing then they got the control over the US!!! I think their dream will be a nightmare.. lollllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Nahla (Jun 5, 2011)

Daveman.. Very nice Video by the way.. it doesn't need explaination..lol


----------



## daveman (Jun 5, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Daveman.. Very nice Video by the way.. it doesn't need explaination..lol



*tips hat*


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> They thought bcoz they got the approval to build that thing then they got the control over the USll



 So if the Muslims build the mosque at ground zero.

 They will control the USA ??


----------



## Nahla (Jun 6, 2011)

you think you are funny, don't you Sunni??/?/.. Do you really expect an answer for this?.. such retarded Q!!!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> you think you are funny, don't you Sunni??/?/.. Do you really expect an answer for this?.. such retarded Q!!!


 Why are you resorting to name calling?

 You are the one who made the statement.

 I was just calling you out on it


----------



## Nahla (Jun 6, 2011)

bcoz you acting like you LITERALLY translating the question, you do not see, or claiming NOT to see what is behind it.. So, everybody is calling you an idiot literally, and you telling ME, I am calling you name?.. well, I am not, the question, not you.. well, the question came from you, so yea.. whatever


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> bcoz you acting like you LITERALLY translating the question, you do not see, or claiming NOT to see what is behind it.. So, everybody is calling you an idiot literally, and you telling ME, I am calling you name?.. well, I am not, the question, not you.. well, the question came from you, so yea.. whatever



 I am not trying to be rude and I know that you come from another country.

 But please try to use proper sentence structure and punctuation.

 Because half the time I don't have a clue what you were saying.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sharia Law and the Constitution are very similar in context and ideals for people's happiness and welfare.



Are you seriously this dense?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia Law and the Constitution are very similar in context and ideals for people's happiness and welfare.
> ...


 I have studied both.

 Have you ??


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmmhmmm this reminds me a bit of some that claim our American bibles (yes even KJV) and the Qu'ran are nothing alike.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

The Constitution and Sharia Law would be very compatible.

Basically, the Constitution is an abstract that gives the basic framework for our nation.

 And Sharia Law would inact the "Rights" that the Constitution guarantees for all Americans.


----------



## daveman (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The Constitution and Sharia Law would be very compatible.
> 
> Basically, the Constitution is an abstract that gives the basic framework for our nation.
> 
> And Sharia Law would inact the "Rights" that the Constitution guarantees for all Americans.


_Psssst!_  The Constitution doesn't say that women have the right to be chattel.  You fail.  Continuously.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Constitution and Sharia Law would be very compatible.
> ...



 Neither does sharia law


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought this country had a separation between church and state, or is that changing?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 8, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



To be honest you really have no fucking clue what you are talking about, I'm not trying to insult you but you have to be joking with your posts. Have you ever been to a Muslim country? do you know what the stakes are for women under Shariah law or are you just unhappy here in the US and you are willing to consider living under a radical system like Shariah law?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I thought this country had a separation between church and state, or is that changing?



 I do not advocate changing the separation between church/mosque and state.

 But all of our laws are based on the historical Judao-Christian ethos.

 As more Muslims become part of the American fabric and culture.

 Laws will have to be changef or modified to reflect the new Judeo-Christian-Islamic population of America.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this country had a separation between church and state, or is that changing?
> ...



What specifically do you want changed?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

Banking laws. Inheritants laws. Child support and custody laws. Criminal laws and punishments. Divorce division of property laws, etc.

 There is quite a long list.

 But again, It will be up to the American public to vote on many of these changes.

 And some would require a constitutional amendment.

 Isn't that what democracy is all about?


----------



## California Girl (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Banking laws. Inheritants laws. Child support and custody laws. Criminal laws and punishments. Divorce division of property laws, etc.
> 
> There is quite a long list.
> 
> ...



We're a Republic, just so you know. 

And you are welcome to leave this country if our laws do not suit you. But you won't do that, because you know - like we do - that Sharia sucks. 

Ain't gonna happen here, Sonny.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Feisal Abdul Rauf says America is "a Sharia Compliant State"&#x202c;&rlm;



Try imposing sharia law on me, go ahead...i'll send you directly to allah.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 8, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You want men to dictate what you wear, whether you are allowed out of your house, with a male escort, or whether you are allowed to drive a car, I suggest you move to one. Don't drag that shit here. American women will not tolerate Sharia here so you'll have to move there. Got that? Good.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Banking laws. Inheritants laws. Child support and custody laws. Criminal laws and punishments. Divorce division of property laws, etc.
> ...


 I am sure that if you had been born 100 years ago California girl 

 You would be telling blacks to go back to Africa.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - &#x202a;Feisal Abdul Rauf says America is "a Sharia Compliant State"&#x202c;&rlm;
> ...



 I am not advocating imposing sharia law on anyone.

 Did you notice in my post where I use the word "vote" ?

 Any change to the Costitution by amendments or laws go thru the courts or voted on by the people.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 8, 2011)

California Girl said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...



You know CG I wish we had some kind exchange program where people could go live in Pakistan or Saudi Arabia for 2 weeks just to see what its like, I guarantee you 1Melissa wouldn't last a day without crying to come back Stateside.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

Why is it that every time something is brought up about Muslims or Islam in America.

 People point to what they do in other countries.

 Islam in America will be different and unique from other Muslimo countries.


 We don't judge Christianity by what they do in other Christian nations.

 Half of Africa and basically all of South America Is Christian.

 Where most of the people live in abject poverty in crappy hellholes run by dictators.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why is it that every time something is brought up about Muslims or Islam in America.
> 
> People point to what they do in other countries.
> 
> ...



Well I bring up other countries as an example, I really think 1Melissa has no clue what she is talking about in regard to Shariah or Islamic law.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

The next time somebody brings up Christianity in America.

 I will direct them to visit the predominately Christian nation of Rwanda as an example.


----------



## Marie888 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> America is basically compliant with the ideals of sharia law.
> 
> The next step is to codify those laws into our judicial system.



Sunni, it just may be you could be correct.  I don't know when or how it will happen, but it is written; and it will happen:



> *Zech 14
> 2 For I will gather all nations against Jerusalem to battle; and the city shall be taken, and the houses rifled, and the women ravished; and half of the city shall go forth into captivity, and the residue of the people shall not be cut off from the city.
> 
> 3 Then shall the LORD go forth, and fight against those nations, as when he fought in the day of battle.
> ...




Somehow, someway, ALL nations will go againts Jerusalem to battle.  That means either the USA is nuked off the planet, or we have possibly gone over to Sharia law as you have said.  So yeah, it could be a possibility.  Another possibily is that if there is a "pretrib" rapture, then the believers in Christ will be gone, and unbelievers, which include Muslims will be left here on earth.  It wouldn't be hard for the final Anti-Christ to take up his temporary throne then, when the church body of Christ is gone.   

Over all, it will not matter though...because at the end of the day there is only One Lord and Savior, and every knee will bow to Him - our Lord Jesus Christ.

We see above that the LORD Himself will go against those nations that go against Jerusalem.  Try as they might, any Muslims who want to go against her will fail in the end.  Jesus Christ is the King of kings, He alone is the Lord.  

Though you have freedom now to worship as you please in the world system, no matter what Islam may do in the name of their false religion, at the end of the day, "It is finished", as Jesus Christ said on the Cross.   Praise Jesus Christ - He has already won!

Sunni, you have freedom to worship as you please.  But I'm going to tell you, you are on the wrong side. 


.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for the well thought out post Marie888

 Most people do not realize that the Quran also addresses the battle of Armageddon.

 And that the Muslim people will be fighting alongside Jesus against the antichrist.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The next time somebody brings up Christianity in America.
> 
> I will direct them to visit the predominately Christian nation of Rwanda as an example.



You can do that if you want but the thing is neither Rwanda or the US enforce Christian laws on their population, the countries in the Middle East follow Islamic law and if you don't follow it you face jail time or worse.


----------



## Marie888 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Thank you for the well thought out post Marie888
> 
> Most people do not realize that the Quran also addresses the battle of Armageddon.
> 
> And that the Muslim people will be fighting alongside Jesus against the antichrist.



It is sad to say, it really is, but you could not be more wrong.  Islam does not recognize that Jesus Christ is the Son of God, that He came in the flesh, and rose again. And that HE alone is our Lord and Savior.  He is the Alpha, Omega.  Islam does not recogize Christ's deity.  That is the whole point of the Gospel -the Revelation of Jesus Christ.

Do you think the Lord our God will share His Glory with Muhammad or any other false teacher?  No way, ever, Praise His Name!  He Alone is God.  Muhammed has _nothing_ to do with the truth of our Lord Jesus Christ. 

Jesus Christ was not JUST a prophet.  And I'm guessing you know the verses in the Bible?  I'm guessing you've gone back and forth with others  in regard to Who Jesus is?  And I'm guessing you have a very hard time understanding the Trinity and deny that also? Not sure, but just a guess?.

You and I could go back and forth all day long on that, so we'll have to agree to disagree.

The Bible clearly identifies who has the spirit of the anti-christ.  Here it is:

*



			1 John 2
22Who is a liar but he that denieth that Jesus is the Christ? He is antichrist, that denieth the Father and the Son. 
23Whosoever denieth the Son, the same hath not the Father: he that acknowledgeth the Son hath the Father also.
		
Click to expand...

*

*



			John 8:24  I said therefore unto you, that ye shall die in your sins: for if ye believe not that I am He, ye shall die in your sins.
		
Click to expand...

*
It is written. Praise our Lord forever and ever. Amen.

.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

I was a Christian for many years.

 Preached at churches, held Bible studies and taught Sunday school.

 So yes, I understand the false doctrine of the Trinity very well.


----------



## Marie888 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I was a Christian for many years.
> 
> Preached at churches, held Bible studies and taught Sunday school.
> 
> So yes, I understand the false doctrine of the Trinity very well.



That we will disagree about also.  Because we are right back at those verses again, but just reading up a little farther up in verses 18-21 (please see below)...  

The Bible is also clear that those who "went out" were never of us.  People can claim to say they were a "Christian" all they want, but that doesn't make it so.  Jesus said many would come falsely in His Name.  These verses are clearly saying, if they are truly a Christian(this would mean they are born agian of His Spirit), they do NOT leave.  Once we know the truth of Jesus Christ, we cannot 'unknow' it.  I't impossible.  We may see backsliders, or people fall into sin, but once we know the truth, we know.

You may possibly argue that with me also, but I know the Word of God is true - again it is written:



> *1 John 2
> 18Little children, it is the last time: and as ye have heard that antichrist shall come, even now are there many antichrists; whereby we know that it is the last time.
> 
> 19 They went out from us, but they were not of us; for if they had been of us, they would no doubt have continued with us: but they went out, that they might be made manifest that they were not all of us.
> ...



One thing I'd encourage you in always, is that is not too late to come to Jesus Christ our Lord.  He is knocking at the door, always.  God is so merciful, so full of Grace.


*



			Revelation 3:20  Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.
		
Click to expand...

*
.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Can't speak about Africa.
> 
> But ME women are safer and more protected there than here in America.



You are being outright deceitful.

The Canvas Prison Ppt Presentation

Please watch that and explain how these women are "safer".


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

I watched a little bit of it.

Just a bunch of western hatemongering towards Muslims and Islam.


----------



## TheBrain (Jun 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Can't speak about Africa.
> ...



that dumb shit is on record in this thread as saying that in his opinion if a man rapes a woman when 3 other men aren't looking, she should be killed for adultery if she complains.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> That was a cultural murder and had nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> Heck there is a woman murdered in America basically every hour of every day of the year.
> 
> But let's point fingers at everybody else.



What was the religion of those that killed her?  What was her religion?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 Please provide a post where I said that  ??

Or ust admit that you are making up more lies as usual.


----------



## TheBrain (Jun 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > That was a cultural murder and had nothing to do with Islam.
> ...



Why bother? That dishonest piece of shit would have us believe that there is ANY difference in Islamic culture and Islam the religion, and there is not.


----------



## TheBrain (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



It's there for anyone who cares to read the thread to see. I'm not the first person who has pointed it out. Or do you REALLY deny saying that you think that requiring women to have 4 male witnesses to rape before claiming rape is a good thing?

You are a member of religion that relegates women to the role of furniture, to be used, abused, and destroyed on a whim. You defend this by pretending that it is culture and not religion, hoping that the rubes on this site won't realize that Islam is both a culture and a religion. I am here to point out what a disgusting piece of crap you and your Allah are.


----------



## daveman (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Banking laws. Inheritants laws. Child support and custody laws. Criminal laws and punishments. Divorce division of property laws, etc.
> 
> There is quite a long list.
> 
> ...



If you want Sharia, move to a 7th Century shithole.  But don't pout and whine and screech that the rest of us should set our calendars back 1400 years.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



 Why are you wasting your time posting The Brain ?

 Shouldn't you be trying to hack the board again and take it down?


----------



## daveman (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I was a Christian for many years.
> 
> Preached at churches, held Bible studies and taught Sunday school.
> 
> So yes, I understand the false doctrine of the Trinity very well.



Even Satan can quote Scripture.  Your apostasy reflects only on you, not on God the Father, His Son Christ Jesus, and the Holy Spirit.


----------



## TheBrain (Jun 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Banking laws. Inheritants laws. Child support and custody laws. Criminal laws and punishments. Divorce division of property laws, etc.
> ...




For real. I have no interest in dictating what my wife may wear or seeing her be beaten because her wrist became exposed in public.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I believe that happened a long time ago.
> 
> I wanted it to be about America and sharia law.
> 
> ...



Muslims, Communists, Socialists, Liberals, all: want to take a country built by Christians (over 90% still believe in the Lord), and their system and change it into their particular belief system.  When asked for evidence their way works we get "trust me" (Do you know how to say F U in LA? .... Trust me)
That is why other countries are being brought into the discussion.  You are telling us you want to "change" the most productive country offering freedom and liberty to more of its citizens than any country in the history of the world.  When evidence is cited that your way has never worked and has created the some of the most oppressive countries in history, you say "trust me".

You will not have honest discussions.  You will not answer hard questions on islam.  You distort the facts of islam and disregard the consistant and constant human rights violations at the hands of islamic leaders.  Please tell us, by what authority do you speak?  Do you have some influence over all of islam that will change the way of jihad and the absolute hatred of other religions?  What you want will destroy this country and leave it open to brutal takeover.  You can not site anywhere Sharia is practiced (as primary law) where people live in freedom.  You say it is not pure.  What does that tell you if 'muslims' won't even put pure Sharia into practice???????


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2011)

> The Constitution and Sharia Law would be very compatible.
> 
> Basically, the Constitution is an abstract that gives the basic framework for our nation.
> 
> And Sharia Law would inact the "Rights" that the Constitution guarantees for all Americans.


Incorrect. 

The Constitution codifies the doctrine of the rule of law. Sharia rejects the rule of law. 

The Constitution is a legal entity, Sharia religious. 

They couldnt be more dissimilar. 



> I do not advocate changing the separation between church/mosque and state.
> 
> But all of our laws are based on the historical Judao-Christian ethos.
> 
> ...


Gibberish. 

You obviously have no idea what youre talking about. 

But you have the right to be ignorant and display that ignorance in this venue, in the context of free expression.


----------



## TheBrain (Jun 8, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > The Constitution and Sharia Law would be very compatible.
> >
> > Basically, the Constitution is an abstract that gives the basic framework for our nation.
> >
> ...




That right there is a "right" that Sunni Moron uses to maximum effect.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I was in a mall a couple of weeks ago.  I could not tell you what people were wearing.  It is none of my business.  I don't want them telling me how to dress, so I will not tell them how to dress when they feel they are in a "safe" environment.  If it has to do with safety and protective gear ... I will say something ... put on the right gear or leave.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man - although written by a Christian, the conflict references to a Sharia/USA constitution are noteworthy.

Sharia Law and the U.S. Constitution | The American Catholic

As an aside, I have a direct question; can Sharia exist without Islam?


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > If you were concerned about America, you wouldn't be advocating bringing that backwater cult here.
> ...



Did the Italians, Polish, Irish, etc demand the country they chose for freedom repeat the same mistakes of their "home" country/culture?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> For real. I have no interest in dictating what my wife may wear or seeing her be beaten because her wrist became exposed in public.



 I have great respect for you Con....err.....The Brain

 The way that you hacked into the board and shut it down the other day was awesome.

 I mean everybody knows that it was you.

 But we know that you can't take credit for it.

Because you will get bannrd.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Sunni Man - although written by a Christian, the conflict references to a Sharia/USA constitution are noteworthy.
> 
> Sharia Law and the U.S. Constitution | The American Catholic
> 
> As an aside, I have a direct question; can Sharia exist without Islam?


 Everyone here keeps talking about Islam and sharia law as it's practiced in other countries.

 The American version of sharia law will be unique and different.

 And would reflect American traditions and culture.

 Both Germany and France are democracies that have laws based on Judeo Christian norms like America.

 Yet they're court proceedings and the way that they have trials are totally different than the way it is practiced in America.

 So again, sharia law and America will be unique and reflect our values as Americans.


----------



## TheBrain (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > For real. I have no interest in dictating what my wife may wear or seeing her be beaten because her wrist became exposed in public.
> ...




Yep, avoid and deflect. That's what I would do if I were you.

By the way, IF I had the technical know how to hack a message board, and the willingness to do so, why would I be worried about being banned?


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Master degree in Psychology, and preparing for Phd. I am married (proudly an american) and have one little boy.
> ...



Or is that just your rationalization of women so you don't have to consider they are not interested in being treated as "property", not even human?  That is scary for the traditional 'American' women, who have women from all over the world competing for 'American' men.  Sad for men of those other 'cultures' that have to LIE about their true intentions to get a woman.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Yep, avoid and deflect. That's what I would do if I were you.
> 
> By the way, IF I had the technical know how to hack a message board, and the willingness to do so, why would I be worried about being banned?



 Hey we all know that you have to cover your tracks.

 But the general consensus is that it was you is shut down the board.

 I believe it myself


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > any BTW, you did not answer my first question, becasue probably I answered right for you.. AM I right????
> ...



Then why won't you answer why islam that claims Yeshua as their 'prophet' too, does not follow his ways of LOVE??????


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man - although written by a Christian, the conflict references to a Sharia/USA constitution are noteworthy.
> ...



I concede that the USA could integrate Sharia "with its own flavor."  As I have shared, I think it is an immense constitutional and cultural leap, but nonetheless for the sake of argument I will acknowledge the possibility.  I will also acknowledge that the label Sharia carries a stigma and that the Evangelical movement today seeks to implement some basis of Sharia - just not the label.

What I am curious about is that for Sharia to have credibibility (in the USA today), it must have its own merits and be able to exist outside the realms of Islam.  Is this possible?  If Islam were to vanish, would Sharia law/influence continue its permutation?  

Sharia is a code of ethics?  Or is it an Islamic behavioural guide?


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > well, all your answers people and the american law DOES NOT prove anything close that sharia law would be applied, not now, NOT EVER. Oh by the way, I've read about something or a.. Mircale in your book Sunni, called al esraa, w elma'araj.. Do you know what it is?.. as I understood, it said that Your prophet has gone to the 7 levels of the sky, met jesus, Elija, and... so on. Does that made any sense to you? He did not do any meaningful mircales, that we know, or think of, that suppose to glorify GOD at anyway, but ONLY to glorify HIMSELF..GOOD luck buddy.
> ...



There was no prophet in the Bible that went to 'war' for personal gain and power (it was always to glorify the Lord or they lost).  You have read the Bible, maybe you could show me in error.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > America and its Judeo Christian values are rooted in tolerance - even for the non believers.
> ...



How did you say that?  Bratty whine: it is a tribal/culture thing, not a religious one!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...


Several Old Testament prophets went to war for land and riches.

 You really need to read your Bible and get back with me .


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



If you are profitting off the original, it better be similar ....

Is it true the word love is not in the quran?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2011)

> You really need to read your Bible and get back with me .



Less bible reading  more Constitution understanding.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Sharia is a code of ethics?  Or is it an Islamic behavioural guide?



 You could make a case that American law is based on the 10 Commandments.

 One of the Commandments says do not kill and another says do not steal.

 Yet another says do not covet. Which would be behavioral.

 So to answer your question. 

Sharia Law contains both ethics and behavioral law.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The Constitution and Sharia Law would be very compatible.
> 
> Basically, the Constitution is an abstract that gives the basic framework for our nation.
> 
> And Sharia Law would inact the "Rights" that the Constitution guarantees for all Americans.



Again, where does the quran encourage liberty, equal justice and the pursuit of hapiness?  If it isn't in there they are not compatible.
paraphrasing
freedom of speech      vs no one can speak against islam or their diety mohammed

the right to bear arms      vs islam will cut your arm/hand off

the gov't can't move in your house       vs we can tell you how to dress inside your house

protection from unreasonalbe searches vs if you are not muslim this does not apply to you

don't have to witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.  vs  if you are not muslim this does not apply to you, "muslims" have the right to take whatever belongs to a person of another religion (as long as you kill the male household member, first).

right to a speedy and public trial, by an impartial jury   vs  if you are not muslim this does not apply to you


The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.  vs  if you are not muslim this does not apply to you

Can you show where this would be different, sunni?  did you join islam to be part of the 'legion' (you read the Bible, you should know what that means)?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Is it true the word love is not in the quran?



The word love (hubb) is mentioned in the Qur'an 69 times. 

The word is mentioned many times as a verb and as a noun. these are some examples of God's love for the righteous: as a verb: 2:195 2:222 3:76 3:134 3:148 3:159 5:42

 Answers.com


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia is a code of ethics?  Or is it an Islamic behavioural guide?
> ...



American Law is not necessarily a mirror of the American Constitution.  The Constitution outlines governmental powers (and subsequent limitations) & responsibilities, individual rights (not to be a slave),  guaranteed liberties (the right to vote) and judicial process.  The Constitution does not address individual ethics.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I watched a little bit of it.
> 
> Just a bunch of western hatemongering towards Muslims and Islam.



Just what i expected from you, denial of the violation of the human rights of women.  How is revealing that a country has a law against women riding in the passenger areas of vehicles, hatemongering?  Or are you referring to the hate mongering done by muslims against women in the ME?  You are quick to throw out how dangerous this country is to women while DENYING what happens under sharia law.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Constitution and Sharia Law would be very compatible.
> ...



 You brought up so many questions that I don't have the two hours to answer them.

 I am being polite and calling them questions but they are more like accusations.

Btw  Nobody tells Muslims how they must dress inside their house.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



For their own personal gain?   get back to me.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2011)

Sharia is an amalgam of religion, quasi-legal doctrine, and traditional cultural practices. 

To refer to it as law at all is a misnomer.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



 King David and King Solomon were both Prophets in the Old Testament.

 The Bible says the king Solomon was the richest man in the world.

 Both fought wars which resulted in slaves, land, and treasure.

 Again, You need to read your Bible because you are not dealing with an amateur when you discuss the Bible with me.y


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true the word love is not in the quran?
> ...



Isn't that translated as 'peace' too?  That could reference world domination of islam before there is peace (forced of course).??


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



David served the Lord.  He was king and gained for all his people.  Solomon asked the Lord for wisdom and was blessed in all things because it pleased the Lord.  They did not go out and attack enemies without reason (they were defending their territory or following instructions from the Lord, and in many instances, used the arc of the covenant as a weapon: the Lord, Himself went into battle with them).  What symbol did Allah give Mohammed as a standard?  Maybe you need to reread the Bible and try to comprehend it, instead of looking for anything similar and claim that makes it the same.  A goat and a horse both have four legs, they are similar, but they are not the same.


----------



## daveman (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > For real. I have no interest in dictating what my wife may wear or seeing her be beaten because her wrist became exposed in public.
> ...


I have great respect for you, Sunni.

The way you suck goat balls is very masterful.

I mean everybody knows you're great at it.

But we know that you can't take credit for it.

Because you will get arrested.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Those were part of the Bill of Rights.  Islam does not have a Bill of Rights.  It teaches to oppress, kill, convert those you do not agree with (religion).  How is that compatible to the Constitution that teaches that each individual has rights granted by the 'Creator' (not the Destroyer).


----------



## daveman (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man - although written by a Christian, the conflict references to a Sharia/USA constitution are noteworthy.
> ...


If it reflects American traditions and culture, it can't be Sharia.  

I repeat:  Quit screeching that we should adopt your backwards barbarity and move someplace that's already backwards and barbaric.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

Excuses, Excuses, Excuses............

Logical4u

 You just hate like heck to admit that I am right.

 But that's okay cause we both know I am.


----------



## daveman (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, avoid and deflect. That's what I would do if I were you.
> ...


Yes, but look at the amazingly stupid stuff you believe, like "America is already a 'Sharia Compliant State'".


----------



## daveman (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Excuses, Excuses, Excuses............
> 
> Logical4u
> 
> ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2011)

> Just what i expected from you, denial of the violation of the human rights of women. How is revealing that a country has a law against women riding in the passenger areas of vehicles, hatemongering? Or are you referring to the hate mongering done by muslims against women in the ME? You are quick to throw out how dangerous this country is to women while DENYING what happens under sharia law.



The issue of this thread is the inane and erroneous proposition that Sharia comports to Constitutional case law, not the merits of Islam as a faith. 

Indeed, the violations noted in the quote above predate Islam and are components of a pagan cultural paradigm having nothing to do with Islam per se.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Excuses, Excuses, Excuses............
> 
> Logical4u
> 
> ...



Islam teaches the muslims are the Lord's chosen.  What standard did he give them?  What standard did he instruct them to set at the head of their armies?  What evidence of a covenant did Mohammed have?  Death, destruction, deceit, sounds like that other guy to me.

If the arc went into battle and the Israelites were victorious, it is hard to deny the Lord was with them, isn't it?  When the Israelites worshipped the arc and took it into battles as a diety on its own, what happened" (Hint: they got their asses kicked)

When Yeshua came, he taught to spread the faith with LOVE.  Where did Mohammed demonstrate LOVE for anyone other than himself?  He made a new "legion" and used threats, intimidation, torture and death to convert.  How is that similar to the 'prophet' Yeshua that islam claims as their own?  If He is 'their prophet' why don't they follow His teachings?


----------



## logical4u (Jun 8, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Just what i expected from you, denial of the violation of the human rights of women. How is revealing that a country has a law against women riding in the passenger areas of vehicles, hatemongering? Or are you referring to the hate mongering done by muslims against women in the ME? You are quick to throw out how dangerous this country is to women while DENYING what happens under sharia law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet the ONLY places you find this is under "islamic law".  If islam treats women with dignity, wouldn't laws like this be eliminated?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2011)

> Yet the ONLY places you find this is under "islamic law". If islam treats women with dignity, wouldn't laws like this be eliminated?


Whats the dissonance between Judeo-Christian tenets and how people are actually treated in the West? What social ills in the US do we blame on Christianity? And do we hold religious leaders accountable for failed or oppressive government practices? 

The failure to protect women from abuse in such countries is the failure of the secular governments of those countries because they dont accept the principle of the rule of law and the exclusion of religion from governance; thats not the fault of Islam.


----------



## Vel (Jun 8, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Yet the ONLY places you find this is under "islamic law". If islam treats women with dignity, wouldn't laws like this be eliminated?
> 
> 
> Whats the dissonance between Judeo-Christian tenets and how people are actually treated in the West? What social ills in the US do we blame on Christianity? And do we hold religious leaders accountable for failed or oppressive government practices?
> ...




We blame the social ills in many ME countries on Islam BECAUSE those countries DON'T have secular governments and DO base their legal systems on sharia ( islamic ) law. Sharia law is only implemented because islam demands it. The whole point of this thread is that Sunni Man seems to think that we Americans should also live under sharia. Understand that islam does not allow for secular government.


----------



## Intense (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Excuses, Excuses, Excuses............
> 
> Logical4u
> 
> ...



You are looking at it upside down Sunni. There are areas where Sharia is compliant with US Law, not the other way around. Sharia is compliant in certain areas with Judea-Christian Teachings and values because of a shared common heritage.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 9, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Yet the ONLY places you find this is under "islamic law". If islam treats women with dignity, wouldn't laws like this be eliminated?
> 
> 
> Whats the dissonance between Judeo-Christian tenets and how people are actually treated in the West? What social ills in the US do we blame on Christianity? And do we hold religious leaders accountable for failed or oppressive government practices?
> ...



1.    islam is not just a religion.  It is a system of control, including governence.
2.    the social ills in the west are as a "direct" result of liberals and "intellectual elites" rejecting the proven societies of Christians and embracing all things: base.
3.    Christianity is not the "required" religion (or you and your family become targets of bullying tacticts the government ignores) of citizens in this country.
4.     "Those" govenments are NOT secular (this is a propoganda talking point of those that would oppress all those not believing as they do).
5.      If the 'rule of law' is not enforced, equally, why would anyone follow it?
6.      Are you really claiming 'islam' is the victim?  I don't believe any other religion on the face of the earth has so many abusers that belong to 'one' faith.  At what point do you open your eyes and see that not all those that follow islam are committing evil acts, but a HUGE percentage of those that do are islamists?

Go to the ME, and proclaim your love for all things islam, and see how you are received.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 9, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Go to the ME, and proclaim your love for all things islam, and see how you are received.



 You would be welcomed and treated with the utmost courtesy and respect.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the ME, and proclaim your love for all things islam, and see how you are received.
> ...



That isn't what Malcolm X said.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 9, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



 Please link to quote referencing this by Malcolm X

 Thank you


----------



## logical4u (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



My apologies, my source said islam when I believe he meant 'nation of islam'.  Still, Malcolm X had similar ideas about the responsibilities of islam (vs jihad) that many on this board have: control the governence portion of islam and go for the spiritual.


The beliefs expressed by Malcolm X changed during his lifetime. As a spokesman for the Nation of Islam he taught black supremacy and deified the leaders of the organization. He also advocated the separation of black and white Americans, which put him at odds with the civil rights movement, which was working towards integration. After he left the Nation of Islam in 1964, Malcolm X became a Sunni Muslim, made the pilgrimage to Mecca and disavowed racism, while remaining a champion of black self-determination, self defense, and human rights. He expressed a willingness to work with civil rights leaders and described his previous position with the Nation of Islam as that of a "zombie".

Malcolm X - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



So we meet a Malcolm X whose words of piety and purity as the public face of the Nation of Islam, and then as a spokesman for mainstream Islam in his own right, were not always matched by deeds. This Malcolm apparently drank wine on at least one occasion recorded by Marable, and rum and Coke on another. He also appears to have had an extramarital affair with a female follower and probably a tryst with an admirer while travelling abroad.

....

But Malcolm didn't need to attack the Nation directly to seem dangerous to it. His pull was such, it was said, that merely by choosing a new path, he encouraged others to follow him. His willingness to work politically, not for civil rights but internationally for human rights, risked marginalising the Nation's insular appeal to African Americans. There were personal, philosophical and commercial reasons to be rid of him. "In his final days," says Marable, "he seemed of two minds, partly accepting of what he believed to be his fate and partly wishing or hoping that the problems might disappear and allow him to go back to a normal life . . . That he continued to harangue the Nation even when he knew that doing so would leave little choice but to strike at him seems to suggest that on some level he may have been inviting death."

....

Malcolm X: the man behind the myth | World news | The Guardian



and

....

MALCOLM X: We are standing at the threshold of the nuclear age. Education is a must, especially in this highly technical era. In my opinion, Muslim religious leaders have not stressed the importance of education to the Muslim communities, especially in African countries. Thus when African countries become independent, the non-Muslim areas have the higher degree of educated Africans who are thus the ones best qualified to occupy the newly created positions in government. Muslim religious leaders of today need a more well-rounded type of education and then they will be able to stress the importance of education to the masses, but ofttimes when these religious leaders themselves have very limited knowledge, education, and understanding, sometimes they purposely keep their own people also ignorant in order to continue their own personal position of leadership. They keep the people narrow-minded because they themselves are narrow-minded.

In every Middle East or African country I have visited, I noticed the country is as '"advanced" as its women are, or as backward as its women. By this I mean, in areas where the women have been pushed into the background and kept without education, the whole area or country is just as backward, uneducated, and "underdeveloped." Where the women are encouraged to get education and play a more active role in the allaround affairs of the community and the country, the entire people are more active, more enlightened, and more progressive. Thus, in my opinion, the Muslim religious leaders of today must re-evaluate and spell out with clarity the Muslim position on education in general and education for women in particular. And then a vast program must be launched to elevate the standard of education in the Muslim world. An old African proverb states: "Educate a man and you educate an individual; educate a woman and you educate an entire family."

....
Since the Arab image is almost inseparable from the image of Islam, the Arab world has a multiple responsibility that it must live up to. Since Islam is a religion of brotherhood and unity those who take the lead in expounding this religion are duty-bound to set the highest example of brotherhood and unity. It is imperative that Cairo and Mecca (the Supreme Council of Islamic Affairs and the Muslim World League) have a religious "summit" conference and show a greater degree of concern and responsibility for the present plight of the Muslim world, or other forces will rise up in this present generation of young, forward-thinking Muslims and the "power centers" will be taken from the hands of those that they are now in and placed elsewhere. Allah can easily do this.


...
malcolm x - documents > the last interview


And still islam moves towards the barbaric practices of the past to embrace death, destruction and deceit over using the spiritual to become a productive 'pillar'.  To me, it makes no sense at all.


----------



## daveman (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true the word love is not in the quran?
> ...



Answers.com - How many times does the word 'love' appear in the Bible

In the King James version 

the word - love - appears 314 times 
the word - love's - appears once 
the word - loved - appears 98 times 
the word - lovedst - appears twice 
the word - lovely - appears 4 times 
the word - lover - appears 4 times 
the word - lovers - appears 23 times 
the word - loves - appears twice 
the word - lovest - appears 12 times 
the word - loveth - appears 65 times 
the word - loving - appears 3 times 
the word - lovingkindness - appears 26 times 
the word - lovingkindnesses - appears 4 times

Read more: Answers.com - How many times does the word 'love' appear in the Bible

Sounds like God is more loving than Allah.


----------



## daveman (Jun 9, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Yet the ONLY places you find this is under "islamic law". If islam treats women with dignity, wouldn't laws like this be eliminated?
> 
> 
> Whats the dissonance between Judeo-Christian tenets and how people are actually treated in the West? What social ills in the US do we blame on Christianity? And do we hold religious leaders accountable for failed or oppressive government practices?
> ...


It is when Muslims design their government around their faith's tenets.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 9, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Yet the ONLY places you find this is under "islamic law". If islam treats women with dignity, wouldn't laws like this be eliminated?
> 
> 
> What&#8217;s the dissonance between Judeo-Christian tenets and how people are actually treated in the West? What social ills in the US do we blame on Christianity? And do we hold religious leaders accountable for failed or oppressive government practices?
> ...



History proves quite easily that "secular" governments that fail to protect people from religious intolerance are either compliant with the preachers or frightened of them.  Neither of which appeals to me - I'd rather live free among the gays and weirdos than under Sharia OR The Bible.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 12, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > Yet the ONLY places you find this is under "islamic law". If islam treats women with dignity, wouldn't laws like this be eliminated?
> ...



Can you give me an example in the last 200 years where the Bible was used as the basis for government that was oppressive?  Because I can give you an area (several countries) of the world that has oppressed its people for 1400 years+ and is spreading.  Where ever it goes, it spreads a culture of death, destruction and deceit.  But you keep focusing on those terrible Christians, won't ya ....  Bet you don't sleep at night wondering if the Christians are going to break you door down and rape your wife until she agrees that Yeshua is the Lord and His love is eternal.  Bet you wonder if your children will kidnapped by "Christians" that will brainwash them into doing suicide bombings for the new crusades.  Just another person that does not want to face the truth.  It is easier to stick your head in the sand than to actually pay attention to the damage shariah does where ever it goes.  Spiritually, islam works, as a government system it is misery for all.  muslims will not seperate the two, and they must be called on the oppression this faith brings on people.  Only by the light shining on the terrible governing practices will this change.  I understand that you would prefer to keep it in the darkness (where it thrives and multiplies).


----------



## Free Thinker (Jun 12, 2011)

Interesting....NO Americans are desperately trying to prove they are as "open" and Free as Islamic Societies......FUNNY THAT!   Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Libya, Syria, are NOT U.S. constitutionally compliant!!!!


----------



## Free Thinker (Jun 12, 2011)

American Thinker: Top ten reasons why sharia is bad for all societies

click above to understand why Shiria Law is 100% UNamerican


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

In the last 400 years.

 The United States and other Christian European nations such as Germany, England, France, Italy, Portugal, Belgium, etc.

 Colonized and enslaved all of Africa, Asia, Middle east, and all of North and South America.

 Basically committing genocide all over the world on various indigenous peoples.

 Resulting in hundreds of millions of deaths and eliminating entire cultures and peoples.

 While at the same time sending Christian missionaries to force people to either convert are die.

 All in the name of the Lord.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Free Thinker said:


> American Thinker: Top ten reasons why sharia is bad for all societies
> 
> click above to understand why Shiria Law is 100% UNamerican



 What else would you expect a Christian site devoted to bashing Islam to say?


----------



## logical4u (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> In the last 400 years.
> 
> The United States and other Christian European nations such as Germany, England, France, Italy, Portugal, Belgium, etc.
> 
> ...



What is islam, CURRENTLY trying to do, could it be "Colonized and enslaved all of Africa, Asia, Middle east, and all of North and South America"?

Yes when you go back 400 years ago there were a lot of places (now islamic) with huge cannibal populations.  The entire earth was a blood thirsty, violent place.  What made that change?  If you were serious, you could say that Christian majority cultures and governments led the way in making the world a safer with more liberty, than any time since the population was large enough to covet property.  England, followed by the USA have exported the idea of free speech all over the world.  Before the USA, freedom of speech was based on the dictator/king/sultan/czar 's will.  

You did not respond to Malcolm X's quote's.  Are you going to ignore that too?  Keep loving the darkness and the "legion" sunniman.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Malcolm X was not an Imam or a religious scholar.

So anything that he had to say was just a personal opinion.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > America is basically compliant with the ideals of sharia law.
> ...



Keep it stoked for me, and I'll stack the fridge!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> In the last 400 years.
> 
> The United States and other Christian European nations such as Germany, England, France, Italy, Portugal, Belgium, etc.
> 
> ...



People do tragic things in the name of religion.  9/11 for example.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Islamic jihads (holy wars), mandated by the Koran, killed millions over 12 centuries. In early years, Muslim armies spread the faith rapidly: east to India and west to Morocco. Then splintering sects branded other Muslims as infidels and declared jihads against them. The Kharijis battled Sunni rulers. The Azariqis decreed death to all &#8220;sinners&#8221; and their families. In 1804 a Sudanese holy man, Usman dan Fodio, waged a bloody jihad that broke the religious sway of the Sultan of Gobir. In the 1850s another Sudanese mystic, &#8216;Umar al-Hajj, led a barbaric jihad to convert pagan African tribes.


----------



## Free Thinker (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunni tries to paint all Muslims as peace-loving open/Western-minded people and all Jews as evil-doers who exploit the Holocaust.  I am a Christian and I think that kind of ridiculous one-sided thinking is patently insane.  It just makes Sunni look like a Bigot who is deeply ignorant of history.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

For being a self proclaimed Christian you sure do a lot of name-calling and personal slander.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> For being a self proclaimed Christian you sure do a lot of name-calling and personal slander.



Did you not invoke the words whore and slut???


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > For being a self proclaimed Christian you sure do a lot of name-calling and personal slander.
> ...



They were not directed at anybody personally on the board.    

 Because I am here for debate and discussion of issues not personal attack


----------



## Free Thinker (Jun 12, 2011)

> Did you not invoke the words whore and slut???


  GOOD POINT OLD SALT 

Also...I only point out when someone is being a TRUE BIGOT.  Unlike you, I do not condemn entire Religious groups.  Nothing wrong with calling a bigot a bigot.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess that we just have different standards

 I guess that I was just raised different.

 Because to me name-calling and personal attacks are a low class tactic .


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 12, 2011)

> Malcolm X was not an Imam or a religious scholar.
> 
> So anything that he had to say was just a personal opinion.



Which would be your case as well. 

Otherwise, obey the laws of the country in which you reside.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



It's still name-calling, of which you are guilty.  How do you know it wasn't directed at anyone on the board?  Do you know how all American Women on this board dress?  That they didn't take offense?  Face it, you screwed up.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Malcolm X was not an Imam or a religious scholar.
> >
> > So anything that he had to say was just a personal opinion.
> 
> ...



 I obey all laws of  the land as we are instructed in the Quran

 But on the other hand, I will work through the democratic process to change laws to better fit my personal beliefs and political agenda.

 That is the American Way.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > Malcolm X was not an Imam or a religious scholar.
> ...



In many ways, the two are diametrically opposed, how do you propose to overcome that?  Won't Allah see your insolence?  Have you not read the Qur'an?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> In many ways, the two are diametrically opposed, how do you propose to overcome that?  Won't Allah see your insolence?  Have you not read the Qur'an?



 Please explain what part of what I said would be insolent to Allah ??


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > In many ways, the two are diametrically opposed, how do you propose to overcome that?  Won't Allah see your insolence?  Have you not read the Qur'an?
> ...



Parts of the American Way and the Qur'an are in direct conflict.  How will you justify to Allah your double life?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Even during the time of the Prophet there were Muslims who lived in kufir lands.

They were instructed by him to live by the laws of the land in which they resided.

 But to keep up the five daily prayers and stay away from those things which were prohibited by the Quran.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Even during the time of the Prophet there were Muslims who lived in kufir lands.
> 
> They were instructed by him to live by the laws of the land in which they resided.
> 
> But to keep up the five daily prayers and stay away from those things which were prohibited by the Quran.



So you are admitting you don't know the Qur'an.  There is direct conflict.  You're an impostor.  Worse than what you purported to have happen in your OP.   You've been exposed by a Noob.  Wow.


----------



## Free Thinker (Jun 12, 2011)

I





> guess that we just have different standards
> 
> I guess that I was just raised different.
> 
> Because to me name-calling and personal attacks are a low class tactic


.

Sunni,

Did your parents raise you to condemn all Jews and talk about the Holocaust as the "Holohoax"?

My Parents taught me to assess someone's character by their personal actions alone.  

My parents did not believe in making blanket bigoted statements against an entire people.

But...I guess we were raised differently. 

I'd rather take an individual to task, than be a bigot.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Even during the time of the Prophet there were Muslims who lived in kufir lands.
> ...



 Well obviously you know the Quran better than me.

 I am here to learn.

 So please explain to me and the board what you view as a conflict between the two.

 This should be very interesting.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Actually, why don't you study up on the religion you purport to impose on this country, and get back to me  Interesting?  I think it already has been enlightening.  You can't even state the conflict between US law and sharia.  Yet you want to meld the two.  Read up, or get beat up.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

That's basically the answer I thought that I would get from you .

 You are just trolling and I don't have time to mess with trolls .

 Welcome to Iggy Land.

Bye


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Free Thinker said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The term bigot doesn't bother me at all.

 Because when I see injustice.

 Or identify a group that is causing the injustice.

 I am not afraid to speak out against them.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> That's basically the answer I thought that I would get from you .
> 
> You are just trolling and I don't have time to mess with trolls .
> 
> ...



Good, because we won't get along.  you were the OP in this debacle.  You don't even know your own religious laws.  How sad is that?  Yet, you propose that this country adopt sharia over other religious restrictions?  Why not Wiccan ideology?    Two choices...either you're a misguided Muslim, or you are here to create hate and discontent.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Free Thinker said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...



Then speak out against yourself.  Look at your sig.


----------



## Free Thinker (Jun 12, 2011)

> The term bigit doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> Because when I see injustice.
> 
> ...



Individuals cause injustice.  "GROUP BLAME" is the greatest injustice of all.

I would never blame you for the actions of individual Muslims.  

But unlike you...bigotry does bother me.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2011)

In my opinion there are many injustices far worse than group blame.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> In my opinion there are many injustices far worse than group blame.



I agree.  Misrepresenting a religion is at the top of that list.


----------



## Father Time (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Strip clubs, Prostitution, Pornography
> 
> One in four women has an STD
> 
> ...



You can start with sources for lines 2, 3 and 5.

And I don't know why you bring up prostitution when it's illegal in most of the US. You think prostitution doesn't exist in every country of the middle East?


----------



## chanel (Jun 14, 2011)

> A random survey of 100 representative mosques in the U.S. was conducted to measure the correlation between Sharia adherence and dogma calling for violence against non-believers.  Of the 100 mosques surveyed, 51% had texts on site rated as severely advocating violence; 30% had texts rated as moderately advocating violence; and 19% had no violent texts at all.  Mosques that presented as Sharia adherent were more likely to feature violence-positive texts on site than were their non-Sharia-adherent counterparts.  *In 84.5% of the mosques, the imam recommended studying violence-positive texts.  The leadership at Sharia-adherent mosques was more likely to recommend that a worshipper study violence-positive texts than leadership at non-Sharia-adherent mosques.  *Fifty-eight percent of the mosques invited guest imams known to promote violent jihad.  The leadership of mosques that featured violence-positive literature was more likely to invite guest imams who were known to promote violent jihad than was the leadership of mosques that did not feature violence-positive literature on mosque premises.



Mapping Shari'a


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 14, 2011)

The people who claimed to have done the study are named:

" Mordechai Kedar and David Yerushalmi "

 So I am sure that it was nonbiased research............Not !!!

 Did you expect these two Jews to come up with any other conclusion??


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The people who claimed to have done the study are named:
> 
> " Mordechai Kedar and David Yerushalmi "
> 
> ...



Did you expect us to take your word that there are no mosques in America preaching violence against non-believers?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 14, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The people who claimed to have done the study are named:
> ...


There are none that I am aware of here in the U.S.

But if you did happen to find one or two.

They do no represent main stream Islam in America.

Just as the Westboro Church does not represent main stream Christianity.


----------



## chanel (Jun 14, 2011)

Westboro Baptist has about 30 members. How many members of these mosques? Even if the stats were inflated, we are still talking about thousands,

The authors found 20 percent to be peaceful and apolitical. How about if we consider them true Americans? Or are they apostate as well?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 14, 2011)

chanel said:


> Westboro Baptist has about 30 members. How many members of these mosques? Even if the stats were inflated, we are still talking about thousands,
> 
> The authors found 20 percent to be peaceful and apolitical. How about if we consider them true Americans? Or are they apostate as well?



How about we consider 100% of them true Americans?


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Do you represent mainstream Islam in America?


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Westboro Baptist has about 30 members. How many members of these mosques? Even if the stats were inflated, we are still talking about thousands,
> ...


Well, except for the ones who refuse to assimilate.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 14, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



You mean like the Amish and the Mennonites ??


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


They speak English and don't insist everyone else convert to their beliefs, do they?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 14, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


All of the muslims I know speak English and don't force people to convert.

So basically all have assimulated.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 14, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Good question....Did you get an answer?


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



But you don't know all American Muslims, do you?

Hint:  No.  Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal.  

America's Muslims Aren't as Assimilated as You Think - washingtonpost.com


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Fine.  Done deal.  Shut up about sharia then


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 14, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


So what??

Muslims like to hang around other muslims.

Heck, Mexicans like to hang around other Mexicans.

And Asians like to hang around other Asians.

Christians like to hang around other Christians.

It's true of any ethnic or religious group.


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...





No wonder he hasn't answered if he's mainstream or not.


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Do you represent mainstream Islam in America?  Answer the question.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 14, 2011)

daveman said:


> Do you represent mainstream Islam in America?  Answer the question.


That's like asking which President represents main stream America; Bush or Obama??

It really depends on who you are asking.    

Because I am sure you would get 2 very different answers.


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Do you represent mainstream Islam in America?  Answer the question.
> ...


I'm asking you.  You can tell because I asked you.

Why are you afraid to answer?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 14, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


The question is just too silly to answer.


----------



## chanel (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Westboro Baptist has about 30 members. How many members of these mosques? Even if the stats were inflated, we are still talking about thousands,
> ...



No.  True Americans do not support the violent (or even non-violent) overthrow of the American government.  According to the article 80% of these members do.  Let me repeat: even if these stats are inflated, THOUSANDS of so-called American Muslims are practicing an anti-American faith.  They should be named and denounced.  

I'm curious why 20% (or more) do NOT support Sharia.  Are they not "true Muslims"?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 14, 2011)

chanel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



 Maybe you should reread the article that you posted.

 Because there is not one single thing in there about overthrowing the US government.

And no where does it call them unAmerican


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Actually, you just answered it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 14, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Glad that you are satisfied with the answer.


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


You just confirmed what I already knew.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



That's bullshit.  Your answer would incriminate you, or expose you as an impostor.  Either way, THAT is why you refuse to answer it.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 14, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Better stated than I.  Thanks, Dave!


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


*tips hat*


----------



## chanel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Of course they didn't.  I did.  


> The process of settlement is a Civilization-Jihadist Process with all the means. The Ikhwan [Muslim Brotherhood] must understand that their work in America is a kind of grand Jihad in eliminating and destroying the Western civilization from within and sabotaging its miserable house by their hands and the hands of the believers so that it is eliminated and Allahs religion is made victorious over all other religions. [] It is a Muslims destiny to perform Jihad and work wherever he is
> 
> Explanatory Memorandum: On the General Strategic Goal for the Group. May 22, 1991 by Mohamed Akram,



 Here's the entire study from the Middle East Quarterly.

Shari'a and Violence in American Mosques :: Middle East Quarterly

You didn't answer my question about the 20%.  Are they not "true Muslims"?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 15, 2011)

This idiotic flawed survey is by two Jewish professors; one that lives in Israel.

 Being Jews; of course they are going to put Islam in a negative light and come up with this nonsense.

 And as for the 20% you keep harping on.

 That is just another fabrication which is part of their bogus study.


----------



## daveman (Jun 15, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> This idiotic flawed survey is by two Jewish professors; one that lives in Israel.
> 
> Being Jews; of course they are going to put Islam in a negative light and come up with this nonsense.
> 
> ...


So, being Jews, they portray Islam in a negative light.

But you believe your characterizations of Jews is unbiased and accurate, and that the Protocols of the Elders of Zion is a real document.

Well, if anyone needed more reason to _immediately_ dismiss everything you say, they've got it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 15, 2011)

I have always stated that I do not know if the Protocols is fact or fiction.

 But either way; It is highly accurate in its delineation of the Zionists plan for world domination.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I have always stated that I do not know if the Protocols is fact or fiction.
> 
> But either way; It is highly accurate in its delineation of the Zionists plan for* world domination.*



Um, you're the one whining about having sharia in the US.


----------



## chanel (Jun 15, 2011)

Big Peace is doing a 7 part series on the "recommended reading list" from these Sharia promoting mosques. Those "Jew professors" quote right from the texts. Scary shit.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 15, 2011)

chanel said:


> Big Peace is doing a 7 part series on the "recommended reading list" from these Sharia promoting mosques. Those "Jew professors" quote right from the texts. Scary shit.



 If you read the Old Testament / Torah 

It advocates violence against non-Jewish people.

 But since it is the book of the Jews then it's all a okay.

 And yes, the Torah is taught in the Hebrew schools to children.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 16, 2011)

It is very difficult for me to understand as a Christian how 'we' have stopped short in our supposedly beloved bible. Do 'we' really love it? Do 'we' collectively understand just how and where it's potential leads 'us'? When Christians carry 'their' cross, it gives me pause, but only because it has come to be obvious that it does not mean the same to most as it has been written to accordingly to historical fact.


----------



## daveman (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I have always stated that I do not know if the Protocols is fact or fiction.
> 
> But either way; It is highly accurate in its delineation of the Zionists plan for world domination.


Sure, if you're a Jew-hating goat fucker.  

Are you a Jew-hating goat fucker?

You must be.  You think the Protocols is highly accurate in its delineation of the Zionists plan for world domination.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 16, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have always stated that I do not know if the Protocols is fact or fiction.
> ...


The advantage that I have over you Dave.

Is that I have actually read the Protocals and know exactly what it says and doesn't say.

Where as, you have never read it and are just going by a negative knee jerk reaction.


----------



## chanel (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Big Peace is doing a 7 part series on the "recommended reading list" from these Sharia promoting mosques. Those "Jew professors" quote right from the texts. Scary shit.
> ...



If you are aware of any American Hebrew schools advocating violence, please start a new thread.  This thread is about Sharia compliance.



> The mosques surveyed contained a variety of texts, ranging from contemporary printed pamphlets and handouts to classic texts of the Islamic canon. Of these, seven Islamic texts were selected that either moderately or severely advocated violent jihad. Nearly a decade after 9/11, Americans need more than ever to know what is being read in this countrys mosques. This series will provide a beginning guide to the Islamist bookshelf; *readers will see that, rather than being old, dusty or obsolete religious tracts, the seven books described here are currently in use *and, critically, form the basis for how modern Muslims actually understand Islam. In gathering materials and research for the Mapping Sharia website, we assessed the importance of each of the seven books, described their availability usually, their ubiquity in print and online. For those curious, we have attached links to PDFs of the complete works. At the end are samples of quotes advocating violent jihad found in the book.



What Theyre Reading in American Mosques, Pt. 1  Gardens of the Righteous

They are up to Part 3.  Scary shit.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 16, 2011)

#1) You are not a Mod

#2) You link to Jewish sites.

So there is no reason not to bring up their zionist lies.


----------



## daveman (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


I haven't read Archie and Jughead comics, either, but I'm smart enough to know they're fiction.

You believe anything it if makes Jews look bad.  That's because you have more hatred than intelligence.


----------



## daveman (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> #1) You are not a Mod
> 
> #2) You link to Jewish sites.
> 
> So there is no reason not to bring up their zionist lies.



1) You are not a Mod

#2) You link to Islamic sites.

So there is no reason not to bring up their jihadist lies.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 16, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


  I read them because I wanted to know what they said and not go buy other peoples opinions.

 Whether they are fact or fiction is not the point.

 They are like a step-by-step guide of what the Zionists have been doing for the last 100 years 

 It's amazing the truth of what their plan was and how it's unfolding before our very eyes.


----------



## Poli_Sigh (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sharia Law and the Constitution are very similar in context and ideals for people's happiness and welfare.



Well then we have nothing to worry about.  This country hasn't followed those concepts in ages.


----------



## daveman (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


"You believe anything it if makes Jews look bad."  You just proved me right.  Good job, asshat.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello people again.. Do you know that STONING is in the sharia law? such Horrible way for anyone to die such painful way. I watched that movie recently about that issue and since then I have nightmares and can not sleep. Christianity came and canceled such horrifying way of execution. Jesus said DO NOT KILL, but your book all is talking about TO KILL, who marries a muslim from another religion. or kill who converts... and the list is long as to what you want to change in the consitiution Sunni... 
BTW. I had a degree from my country in English literature and translation before I have my degree here in Psychology. I guess people understand me pretty well. If you don't.. suit yourself..


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Hello people again.. Do you know that STONING is in the sharia law? such Horrible way for anyone to die such painful way. I watched that movie recently about that issue and since then I have nightmares and can not sleep. Christianity came and canceled such horrifying way of execution. Jesus said DO NOT KILL, but your book all is talking about TO KILL, who marries a muslim from another religion. or kill who converts... and the list is long as to what you want to change in the consitiution Sunni...
> BTW. I had a degree from my country in English literature and translation before I have my degree here in Psychology. I guess people understand me pretty well. If you don't.. suit yourself..


Sunni doesn't understand you because you're a woman who can think for herself.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you Daveman.. Have you seen or heard about this stoning thing? It is just worse than a horror movie


----------



## Nahla (Jun 17, 2011)

Just a THOUGHT.. in a million years more to come there is NO WAY that this sharia law or THEIR law should be applied on others than muslims, so why do we care here about such thing?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Just a THOUGHT.. in a million years more to come there is NO WAY that this sharia law or THEIR law should be applied on others than muslims, so why do we care here about such thing?



We don't.  sunniman admits he's not speaking for muslims in general.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 17, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Just a THOUGHT.. in a million years more to come there is NO WAY that this sharia law or THEIR law should be applied on others than muslims, so why do we care here about such thing?



 Stoning for certain criminal acts is in the Bible.

 Christians like to say that they believe and follow the Bibles teachings.

 But then they fail to follow God's laws.

 Where as, Muslims still follow God's Laws and obey what he says.


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Thank you Daveman.. Have you seen or heard about this stoning thing? It is just worse than a horror movie


I've heard about it, but I haven't been able to bring myself to watch it.

I simply can't image what's so very _wrong_ with some people that they think stoning is a valid response to anything.

Damn barbarians.


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Just a THOUGHT.. in a million years more to come there is NO WAY that this sharia law or THEIR law should be applied on others than muslims, so why do we care here about such thing?



The Muslims in question think it should apply to everyone.  Allah tells them so.  And to impose it by force, if necessary.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 17, 2011)

So your God says kill? what kind of god is that you talking about? Mohmmed God? ..  our bible showed they HAD stoning ( and not same harsh way you do it, of course, but still it is horrifying), and maybe did it.. but never heard of jews or christian stone anybody, it does not even say we should do such horrible execution to anybody.. As far as I know I NEVER read that Jesus said KILL, or stone somebody..


----------



## Nahla (Jun 17, 2011)

Daveman.. I didn't want to watch that either, and did not expect they would actually show it, in very detailed graphics look-soooo-freaking-real but I couldn't get my self to get up or stop watching. and that was my mistake. after that, I started to hear more about it that happens every where ( ONLY in muslim countries where they APPLY this F...ing law. (Excuse me). I can not imagine what kind of God, would order people to do such a thing!! I know it was applied by jews laws, but Christianity came and ccancel that horrible thing. I NEVER in my life, read that JESUS said kill, stone, shoot, hang anybody. whatever the crime was you can not TAKE A SOUL of somebody, bcoz it does NOT belong to you, and you did NOT create it, ONLY GOD.


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Daveman.. I didn't want to watch that either, and did not expect they would actually show it, in very detailed graphics look-soooo-freaking-real but I couldn't get my self to get up or stop watching. and that was my mistake. after that, I started to hear more about it that happens every where ( ONLY in muslim countries where they APPLY this F...ing law. (Excuse me). I can not imagine what kind of God, would order people to do such a thing!! I know it was applied by jews laws, but Christianity came and ccancel that horrible thing. I NEVER in my life, read that JESUS said kill, stone, shoot, hang anybody. whatever the crime was you can not TAKE A SOUL of somebody, bcoz it does NOT belong to you, and you did NOT create it, ONLY GOD.



Indeed.  Some people consider Allah to be the same as the Judeo-Christian God, but I do not.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 17, 2011)

I believe that they (muslims) idealized, and scared Their prophet, more than god himself, I mean when they say his name million pray, and peace on him, and in arabic it is literally mean (god pray and put peace on Mohmmed) seriously???? what the hell is that? who pray to whom?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 17, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I believe that they (muslims) idealized, and scared Their prophet, more than god himself, I mean when they say his name million pray, and peace on him, and in arabic it is literally mean (god pray and put peace on Mohmmed) seriously???? what the hell is that? who pray to whom?



 It is no different than Christians who say; "God Bless You" to people.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't see the resemblance!!!! God bless you, is NOT like MOhmmed God pray and put peace on him. So? how is that like this?


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that they (muslims) idealized, and scared Their prophet, more than god himself, I mean when they say his name million pray, and peace on him, and in arabic it is literally mean (god pray and put peace on Mohmmed) seriously???? what the hell is that? who pray to whom?
> ...



Really?  

_Pssst!_  Mohamed is not God.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 17, 2011)

No comment now, huh??? well, it seems like muslims everywhere now are forcing their religion everywhere, even in London, UK, mass christian murders in North Sudan by muslim president. A system of religious repression is developing in parts of northern and central Nigeria, and effectively there has been imposition of sharia law in those areas. In Pakistan, Eight Christians burned alive in Punjab, Christian victims of the massacres in Gojra reported by police. In Nigeria, Over a dozen Christians killed in Nigeria, Fulani Muslims murder 12 villagers.

These are just 2 examples of the countries that apply the sharia law, is that suppose to be an exapmle of what might happen if the US applied? do you think Sunni, people will be happy? if this is your idea of happiness, you are doomeddddddddddddddddd. Good luck with your little brain


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 18, 2011)

There are many things that come with the observance of the Sharia Law, of which stoning is only one aspect. I do not personally condone anything that is distorted by emotionally driven demonstrations... however, there is a massive lack of obedience to authority it seems within so much of our society. It is difficult to completely agree with the full implementation of anything other than 'watered down' Christianity here in our beloved America but because our people are already too good at punishing themselves by their own rebellions. It seems that we honestly don't need to finalize anything with enforcing rooted religion's laws.

We have to keep in mind that though some of us really want the best discipline and focus for our future generations, we live in 'glass houses' and cannot logically afford to throw stones. The change we hope to come about really seems to have to start from within ourselves. This is truth to me and one of the things in which my beloved KJV bible tells me is certain.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that they (muslims) idealized, and scared Their prophet, more than god himself, I mean when they say his name million pray, and peace on him, and in arabic it is literally mean (god pray and put peace on Mohmmed) seriously???? what the hell is that? who pray to whom?
> ...



There's worlds of difference between the two.  God Blesses, I pray.  I'm not sure what the fuck you do.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 18, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



I don't know much about the Muslim way or translational issues, but what I do understand is intercessory prayer and according the above translation, that is what the Muslims do when they say such.

This short sighted way some of us have scares me because I do not want in any way for my children to represent such a lack of reality as to not looking more into things than mere appearances allow.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Malcolm X was not an Imam or a religious scholar.
> 
> So anything that he had to say was just a personal opinion.



You were willing to use him until you found out he said things based on common sense?  How is the legion?


----------



## logical4u (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Free Thinker said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...



Unless, the group committing the injustice is islamic, .... just sayin'


----------



## logical4u (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Where are the Amish and the Mennonites trying to force their religion on the country?  Where are the bodies of the tortured, the stoned and the beheaded done by the hands of the Amish or Mennonites?  Do you even know the punishments in those communities?  Great comparison, it just shows that culture of death, destruction and deceit in more of a contrast.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



What is the agenda of replacing the Constitution with Sharia, "assimilation", please?


----------



## logical4u (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Okay, sorry, I have to namecall here:   bauck, bauck, bauck, chicken!


----------



## logical4u (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Big Peace is doing a 7 part series on the "recommended reading list" from these Sharia promoting mosques. Those "Jew professors" quote right from the texts. Scary shit.
> ...



Did it "advocate" violence against ALL non-Jewish people, or just those that sinned against the Lord?  Did the Jews kill those people without the aid of the Lord?  Or, were angels or the arc of the Covenant sent with them in battle to represent the power of the Lord?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 18, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I don't know much about the Muslim way or translational issues, but what I do understand is intercessory prayer and according the above translation, that is what the Muslims do when they say such.
> 
> This short sighted way some of us have scares me because I do not want in any way for my children to represent such a lack of reality as to not looking more into things than mere appearances allow.



 In Islam we are taught to reverence and respect the Bible.

 That's why you do not see Muslim religious leaders calling for mass Bible burnings 

 Like you see some Christian preachers calling for the burning of Qurans.

 You also see them calling Mohammad vile and filthy names and slandering his character.

 But Muslims are told we are to respect Jesus as a person and a prophet and never say anything ill of him.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Just a THOUGHT.. in a million years more to come there is NO WAY that this sharia law or THEIR law should be applied on others than muslims, so why do we care here about such thing?
> ...



Yeshua said that the one without sin could throw the first stone, are you saying muslims are without sin?


----------



## logical4u (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that they (muslims) idealized, and scared Their prophet, more than god himself, I mean when they say his name million pray, and peace on him, and in arabic it is literally mean (god pray and put peace on Mohmmed) seriously???? what the hell is that? who pray to whom?
> ...



Where did Mohammed bless people?  Where did Mohommed make any ordinary citizen's life better?  He gave license to butchers and thugs, he did not help anyone.  Where did Allah do miracles?  Where did he feed people in the desert, or save them from fire or lions?

It is not the same thing.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 18, 2011)

Yall are wasting your time. Sunni Mann is a reprehensible cretin. Nothing more. Probably not even a Muslim.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 18, 2011)

I am so glad that I have logical4u on ignore.

 I can see that he is continually posting.

 But thankfully,  I do not have to read his nonsense.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know much about the Muslim way or translational issues, but what I do understand is intercessory prayer and according the above translation, that is what the Muslims do when they say such.
> ...





most muslims do not follow Yeshua's teachings (Mohammed's teachings are a direct contradiction).  Yeshua said to remove the tree out of your eye before trying to take a splinter out of someone else's (paraphrased), where are the muslims seeing clearly?
many muslims disrespect all things Christian, including the Bible
Yes, there are not "many" calls for burning the Bible, many muslims just burn the churches with Bibles, Christians inside (they are so much more advanced than just burning a book).

What character does Mohammed have?  He deceived and slaughtered his way to power (also opposite of the Lord's prophets).


----------



## logical4u (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I am so glad that I have logical4u on ignore.
> 
> I can see that he is continually posting.
> 
> But thankfully,  I do not have to read his nonsense.



Typical liberal response: I can't answer that with reason, so I am sticking my fingers in my ears, shutting my eyes and making incomprehensive noises, so that I look intelligent.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL   Someone just PM'ed me and told me that no logic4u called me a liberal.

 I'm as far from a liberal as you can get.

 Been a registered Republican and fiscal conservative all of my life.

 Every since I voted for Ronald Ragan in his first election.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> LOL   *Someone just PM'ed me and told me that no logic4u called me a liberal.*
> 
> I'm as far from a liberal as you can get.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that be considered as discussing contents of a PM? 

And you're neither liberal nor conservative. Just a fool.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 18, 2011)

ConHog said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > LOL   *Someone just PM'ed me and told me that no logic4u called me a liberal.*
> ...



 Kind of ironic coming from person that has been banned more times than I can count.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 18, 2011)

ConHog said:


> Yall are wasting your time. Sunni Mann is a reprehensible cretin. Nothing more. Probably not even a Muslim.



Agreed.  His 'story' changes when the light hits the room.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 18, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Yall are wasting your time. Sunni Mann is a reprehensible cretin. Nothing more. Probably not even a Muslim.
> ...



Yep, he's a cockroach, nothing more.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> LOL   Someone just PM'ed me and told me that no logic4u called me a liberal.
> 
> I'm as far from a liberal as you can get.
> 
> ...



You argue just like a liberal.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know much about the Muslim way or translational issues, but what I do understand is intercessory prayer and according the above translation, that is what the Muslims do when they say such.
> ...




REALLY? myabe you do not burn our book, but you KILL our people everywhere, because they are NOT muslims. So where is that respect you talking about????


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 19, 2011)

Nahla, there are western Christian armies killing ten's of thousands of muslims all over the world.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

isn't Jihad in that sharia law, Jihad against who? and you just don't answer any questions? you just choose what you want to answer or talk about, the rest you ignore, is that mean you have no answer for it? 
go back to your tent!! I assumed that must be where you live..LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla, there are western Christian armies killing ten's of thousands of muslims all over the world.



Which armies would these be, and where are they killing tens of thousands of Muslims?  Please make sure they are Christian armies, and not simply armies of nations where the majority follow Christianity.  In other words, the army of a Christian theocracy is valid, the US military is not.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

how come we only hear about muslims killing christians, but none of vice versa? don't tell me the media chose this over that, bcoz I bet muslims killing christians are wayyyyyyyyyy too much than the vice versa..


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla, there are western Christian armies killing ten's of thousands of muslims all over the world.
> ...



lolllllllllllll, very nice answer..  I like that


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 19, 2011)

The members of the western armies are predominatly christian.

And the nations that are doing the invading and occupying are historically christian with christian cultures.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla, there are western Christian armies killing ten's of thousands of muslims all over the world.



No, there aren't.  Stop lying.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The members of the western armies are predominatly christian.
> 
> And the nations that are doing the invading and occupying are historically christian with christian cultures.


And yet, unlike Islam, Christianity is not the motivation of these armies.  

Fail. One again, fail.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 19, 2011)

I am an American and mainly care about Muslim American issues.

It will be through the political system that we can change attitudes and agendas.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I am an American and mainly care about Muslim American issues.
> 
> It will be through the political system that we can change attitudes and agendas.



Ahh, yes.  If you can't get people to accept your views voluntarily, force them to by government mandate and threat of force.  

You want to live in an Islamic shithole, move your candy ass to one.  Don't fuck up my country, because we ain't interested.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkLXdLgOybE]YouTube - &#x202a;Indiana Jones and the shoot of death&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

which political system you want to change? you really can believe your dreams?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 19, 2011)

No one is talking about forcing anything on anyone.

We live in a democratic society.

Where each individual has the power to vote for and against things.

We muslims must organize and use this process to further our agenda.

Just the same as other minority and ethnic groups have done in our free society.

That historically is the American way.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> No one is talking about forcing anything on anyone.
> 
> We live in a democratic society.
> 
> ...



Unless you get every single American voter to want Sharia, yes, you will be forcing it on some.

Never.  Gonna.  Happen.  

You need to understand that right now.  We're not interested in turning the calendar back 1400 years.  

As I said, if you want to live in a Muslim shithole, move. There are plenty to choose from.  

America will NEVER choose Sharia.  And if you try to force it, you will lose.  Badly.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

all countries that had a so called revolution, try to change it for better, or at least for some, but majority always win, and the country become muslim, so 77% of the US population are Christians.. you do the Math


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 19, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > No one is talking about forcing anything on anyone.
> ...


The majority of American's were against integration when it took place in the 60's

And now it is seen as normal and patriotic and we even have a black president.

Issues and situations change socially and politically within our culture.

Muslim issues and agenda will also go thur the same transitions and one day become main stream in the future.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Comparing civil rights to Sharia is ludicrous.  One seeks to end oppression and discrimination.  Sharia mandates it.

Give it up.  Sharia will never be enacted, either through law or by force.  

If you think otherwise, you're utterly deluded.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

you think sharia law is fair? your book is full of opposites, and great lies.. you say we respect other religions, but you say kill whoever converts, and who are not muslims, and INVADE other countries and kill the men, and rape the women. It gives you the right to marry 4 women,  ( is that the respect you mentioned about women), it gives 1/8 of inheritence to the wife if the son allow it, not the daughter.. you say GOd is great when you kill or convert someone who is not muslim. Your god tells you to kill and stone another soul, and your prophet married a baby who is 6 years old.it is all in the book, and I do speak arabic VERYYYYYYYYYYYY fleuntly ... what kind of religion is that, that you expect or dream to get it applied in the greatest country of the world?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 19, 2011)

When two forces like the West and the Islamic world collide like they have in the last few decades.

There is going to be a transfer of technology, culture, traditions, politics, etc.

Deluded people in the West think it is just going to be a one-way street.

Yet, history has shown that both sides will benefit from this interaction.

And both cultures/socities will be changed and modified to various degrees.


----------



## Intense (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> No one is talking about forcing anything on anyone.
> 
> We live in a democratic society.
> 
> ...



Not so much when the things you vote for or against obstruct the Rights of others?

We are a Constitutional Republic, that's a step up from flavor of the day, mob rule.

We Protect Religion, yet we keep it separate from Government. 
Give unto Caesar what is Caesar's, and give unto God, what is God's. What is not Caesar's, 
he needs to be reminded everyday, to keep his paws off of.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

I am personally at a loss of words, haha, momentarily. I'm not sure if anyone is really paying attention to what is working within our beloved American society and societies within society. Catalysts are making waves. It is not a secret, or rather should not be.

It seems that some of us are just made differently. Like the necessary fluctuations of whether patterns for the best environment... 

As I read what I have come across about the Sharia is that it is not a single fixed law but split sections of theoretics. How is it so offensive considering the backward living that so much of our American life preserves? It may be the lack of a forward heart that keeps me from understanding why there is such an opposition to this being recognize. It may also be the fact that so much within our way of living is mislabeled and misunderstood as being quite effectively deceptive. And I say so loving 'it all' as it is my own.

[URL="http://www.religioustolerance.org[/URL]

*The term "Sharia" (a.k.a. Shari'a) literally means "the path to a watering hole." The Guardian newspaper in the UK describes Sharia as: "... a religious code for living, in the same way that the Bible offers a moral system for Christians."*

It doesn't start with a movement, a law, or a systematic religion pushed onto a people full of rejection. It is instead more about helping _individuals_ how much of such already abides within themselves.

Or so 'it all' seems to me.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> When two forces like the West and the Islamic world collide like they have in the last few decades.
> 
> There is going to be a transfer of technology, culture, traditions, politics, etc.
> 
> ...



Yeah, well, thanks for the invention of the dynamite vest, but it really doesn't have much application in civilized nations.  Got anything else for us?


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I am personally at a loss of words, haha, momentarily. I'm not sure if anyone is really paying attention to what is working within our beloved American society and societies within society. Catalysts are making waves. It is not a secret, or rather should not be.
> 
> It seems that some of us are just made differently. Like the necessary fluctuations of whether patterns for the best environment...
> 
> ...


Well, enjoy your mandatory clitoridectomy and being treated as property.


----------



## Intense (Jun 19, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > No one is talking about forcing anything on anyone.
> ...



In order to bring Totalitarian Rule (Sharia) they must first bring utter Lawlessness and Chaos. You know, like on CNN Middle East News Coverage.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 19, 2011)

Intense, why do you always bring up other countries?

And now talk about mob rule??

I have expressly said that any changes must come thru the democratic process.

Isn't that the American way that changes take place in OUR country?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > When two forces like the West and the Islamic world collide like they have in the last few decades.
> ...



I take a pause at this because I have watched a few too many suffer from long, drawn out deaths... individuals that have even made me personally question whether Dr Death deserved persecution at all. The dynamite vest may be one of the best deliverance methods for spiritual catapulting, yet that may make no sense to anyone other than myself. Think of astronauts who do space travel, they are even given a pill... just in case...


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

daveman said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > I am personally at a loss of words, haha, momentarily. I'm not sure if anyone is really paying attention to what is working within our beloved American society and societies within society. Catalysts are making waves. It is not a secret, or rather should not be.
> ...



From what I have seen all too well is that some individuals treat their property far better than any real person within their life, and it seems sadly 'we' are taught to be so materialistic within our beloved culture here that it would perhaps not be the worst thing to happen.

As for mandatory clit removal... Perhaps the method reveals more about our spiritual development than most understand. Perhaps too it should be the provoktion for our men here in America to step up to the plate to protect their investments without having their women destroyed. Perhaps this supposed threat could be to all of 'our' advantage.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

Melissa.. you keep saying our beloved country, but in the same time it sounds like you taking the side of sharia law, as in the beginning you were with sunni man, then against, then with.. didn't really understand whatever you saying. you said you are not muslim, but it sounds like you are very muslim.. in indirect way, or just don't want to say it.
here is what you said from the beginning: 
Perhaps the whole issue 'way back when' is that some of us were taught as young girls that we had to learn the trades that would have been best beneficial to our living conditions. Alot of men in the past have not always been able or interested in meeting the needs of his family... Sharia Law ensures chastisement of such men (infidel) just as it has expectations of women... 

A woman isn't the best example nor the best target. I can look at you yet see someone else completely other than you. It's complex. The sharia law has always been with us, in many levels...

 It is very difficult for me to understand as a Christian how 'we' have stopped short in our supposedly beloved bible. 

I don't know much about the Muslim way or translational issues, but what I do understand is intercessory prayer and according the above translation, that is what the Muslims do when they say such.



So, what are you exactly?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Intense, why do you always bring up other countries?
> 
> And now talk about mob rule??
> 
> ...



Bringing up other countries, bcoz it represent what MIGHT be like to apply the sharia law, if you still think it might be applied here. As an example.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

A Christian that understands my KJV bible and it's roots.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Intense said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Or Detroit.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


"Grandma, the doctors say there's nothing they can do.  So we're going to blow you up.  Closed casket, right?  Do you mind if we take the bill from Servicemaster out of your estate?  Thanks!"


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...


If somebody tries to cut my wife or my daughters, he's going to be a dead son of a bitch.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> A Christian that understands my KJV bible and it's roots.



You sound like an Islamic apologist to me.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

Exactly the way our men should be for us. Enough said.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

daveman said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > A Christian that understands my KJV bible and it's roots.
> ...



"Not feeding the llamas." some say

I won't apologize for anyone who is living their life in the way that they have to in order to ensure their own survival.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

I do not believe for a second you are christian, and all you trying to do is to convince us that you are not but the sharia law, and Islam is great for this country.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...


Nor will I.  But the very second they seek to impose their lifestyle on me, the fight begins.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

Merely recognizing what our roots are and what is represented within our base religion is not imposing... it is perhaps helping us as a whole better understand what it is we are really standing for when we claim to be a Christian nation. We are the baby of the world in so many ways. I am so ashamed of all the things that seem to not be taught, not be understood by 'us' as a majority. I love our country and all that entails. I want the ultimate best for our part in the world's growth.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

Daveman.. they just try to argue and waste time, answer whatever the want to answer, and ignore the rest.. or change subjects.. this is the way muslims comunicate, I am very aware of their sneaky tricks, which I have lived with it for so many years. there are huge countries which has population on billions who are muslims already, but this is not enough, they want to enforce Islam where ever they go, thinking it mean strength.. don't know in OTHER countries it mean FEAR of dying, or fear for their families life, so they convert. Islam is not a choice, some people though choose to do that volunteerly, with the absence of their brain, I am not surprised. Just read that Book of yours sunniman, and Melissa, and try to translate it inot english, and see if it make any sense. from your prophet marrying a 6 years old baby, to invading countries and killing their people. Good luck


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

If you think YOUR country is failing you and falling apart, what did you do to fix it, instead of this disappointing statments you trying to show how horrible this country has become, and in the same time, it is great?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I do not believe for a second you are christian, and all you trying to do is to convince us that you are not but the sharia law, and Islam is great for this country.



I am not merely carrying the name or toting an empty-minded cross. But this is so little about 'me' personally and much more about understanding that 'we' think as a nation we can 'change' the world with our equality progressive demonstrations and yet we all too often fail to recognize the truth about victimization within our own land.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

I really can not get any point of any of your answers, doesn't make any sense to me. It seems like just words stake up in a meaningless book.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Daveman.. they just try to argue and waste time, answer whatever the want to answer, and ignore the rest.. or change subjects.. this is the way muslims comunicate, I am very aware of their sneaky tricks, which I have lived with it for so many years. there are huge countries which has population on billions who are muslims already, but this is not enough, they want to enforce Islam where ever they go, thinking it mean strength.. don't know in OTHER countries it mean FEAR of dying, or fear for their families life, so they convert. Islam is not a choice, some people though choose to do that volunteerly, with the absence of their brain, I am not surprised. Just read that Book of yours sunniman, and Melissa, and try to translate it inot english, and see if it make any sense. from your prophet marrying a 6 years old baby, to invading countries and killing their people. Good luck


Any faith that mandates it spread by the sword is acknowledging that most people will not choose it voluntarily.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

very true Daveman.. have you seen the most muslim country of all flag? Saudia arabia.. it is green with 2 swords.. to me it means it is green light to enter the country and become muslim, or else..


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I really can not get any point of any of your answers, doesn't make any sense to me. It seems like just words stake up in a meaningless book.





Perhaps only meaningless to some. Even some Israelis have to be reminded who Elisha was.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I really can not get any point of any of your answers, doesn't make any sense to me. It seems like just words stake up in a meaningless book.
> ...


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Nahla said:


> very true Daveman.. have you seen the most muslim country of all flag? Saudia arabia.. it is green with 2 swords.. to me it means it is green light to enter the country and become muslim, or else..


Indeed.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2011)

Does it seem this thread has a lot of posts from people with English as a second language, or is that just me?

Sunni, while there may be aspects of Sharia that will be adopted by the US that are not currently there, it would be helpful to see some specifics of what you expect or hope to see enshrined in our law.  Simply saying Sharia is or will be acceptable in the US isn't helpful, there is obviously no clear consensus on what constitutes Sharia.  So we have the arguing back and forth when I'm often unsure both sides are even talking about the same thing.

I'm trying to give you the benefit of the doubt here, despite some of your previous posts making me want to dismiss you.  So please, give a few specific examples of aspects of Sharia not currently part of US law that you think should or will be used in the future.  I'm not asking for a complete explanation of Sharia, just a few concrete examples which can perhaps be discussed rationally.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Does it seem this thread has a lot of posts from people with English as a second language, or is that just me?
> 
> Sunni, while there may be aspects of Sharia that will be adopted by the US that are not currently there, it would be helpful to see some specifics of what you expect or hope to see enshrined in our law.  Simply saying Sharia is or will be acceptable in the US isn't helpful, there is obviously no clear consensus on what constitutes Sharia.  So we have the arguing back and forth when I'm often unsure both sides are even talking about the same thing.
> 
> I'm trying to give you the benefit of the doubt here, despite some of your previous posts making me want to dismiss you.  So please, give a few specific examples of aspects of Sharia not currently part of US law that you think should or will be used in the future.  I'm not asking for a complete explanation of Sharia, just a few concrete examples which can perhaps be discussed rationally.



I like very much what you said, make sense. I will not speak for Sunni man, but I assume he wants the US to be another middle east country. Needless for details, applying the Sharia law, will make it technically, and literally a muslim country which means Islam will be the main religion and the Quran is the ONLY reference. Include but no limit, covering women with veils, give the man the right to marry 4 women, commiting adultery means execution with stonning. Women can get married as young as 12 years old, or younger (if the man want).... and so on of laws that consider ILlegal in the US. Basically cancel and abolish any aspects of freedom. like any muslim country.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

If I desire sharia, I'll go to a country steeped in it.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

Stepping away from 'religion'... girls getting married at such an early age, ie at the onset of their periods making child rearing possible, is something that used to be the way of things here within the US. As for clit removal, and I won't yet touch on the esoteric things, but a woman without her clit is far more dependent upon her man for sex and is far less likely to stray into independent living and into the 'equality' mind set. Veils protect the gems, the women in many ways. Even men wear head coverings yet the issue is somehow that it is unfair for the women. Ask the women. What is it they choose? It seems more than not many of them would not have it much different than they do, if different at all.

It is such a difficult subject, the sharia law, but because so much of our world enslaves itself instead of recognizing the ready given protections, the freedoms for what they potentially mean on the deepest of levels. Some consider a forty hour a week career paying 100,000.00 a year enslavement to a beast... it seems the issue is not within the written laws but rather in the perception of such.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Stepping away from 'religion'... girls getting married at such an early age, ie at the onset of their periods making child rearing possible, is something that used to be the way of things here within the US. As for clit removal, and I won't yet touch on the esoteric things, but a woman without her clit is far more dependent upon her man for sex and is far less likely to stray into independent living and into the 'equality' mind set. Veils protect the gems, the women in many ways. Even men wear head coverings yet the issue is somehow that it is unfair for the women. Ask the women. What is it they choose? It seems more than not many of them would not have it much different than they do, if different at all.
> 
> It is such a difficult subject, the sharia law, but because so much of our world enslaves itself instead of recognizing the ready given protections, the freedoms for what they potentially mean on the deepest of levels. Some consider a forty hour a week career paying 100,000.00 a year enslavement to a beast... *it seems the issue is not within the written laws but rather in the perception of such.*




written laws invoke a perception for a reason.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Stepping away from 'religion'... girls getting married at such an early age, ie at the onset of their periods making child rearing possible, is something that used to be the way of things here within the US. As for clit removal, and I won't yet touch on the esoteric things, but a woman without her clit is far more dependent upon her man for sex and is far less likely to stray into independent living and into the 'equality' mind set. Veils protect the gems, the women in many ways. Even men wear head coverings yet the issue is somehow that it is unfair for the women. Ask the women. What is it they choose? It seems more than not many of them would not have it much different than they do, if different at all.
> ...



reasoning differs according to individuals, apparently...

I don't in any way condone enslavement but I have known more enslaved by themselves and their own doings than by any system or law. I also see the same represented in so many of the political demonstrations 'so well' covered by our 'freedom of the press'.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



That's by their own choice.......choose wisely.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla, there are western Christian armies killing ten's of thousands of muslims all over the world.



How fickle you are (just like a liberal).  First you lecture us about the "Americans" that are serving and happen to be muslim and now you are declaring our military a religious army doing the Lord's work.  Which is it?  Its okay you can do that liberal worm dance now and try to spin your real meaning.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The members of the western armies are predominatly christian.
> 
> And the nations that are doing the invading and occupying are historically christian with christian cultures.



Are you aware of muslim history and how the "religion" expanded?  Silly liberal type speak


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

both are happening, obviously


----------



## logical4u (Jun 19, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I am an American and mainly care about Muslim American issues.
> ...



The original was a great scene.  It has been cut and edited to hide the original version.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla, there are western Christian armies killing ten's of thousands of muslims all over the world.
> ...



sunni man doing the dougie!


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Stepping away from 'religion'... girls getting married at such an early age, ie at the onset of their periods making child rearing possible, is something that used to be the way of things here within the US. As for clit removal, and I won't yet touch on the esoteric things, but a woman without her clit is far more dependent upon her man for sex and is far less likely to stray into independent living and into the 'equality' mind set. Veils protect the gems, the women in many ways. Even men wear head coverings yet the issue is somehow that it is unfair for the women. Ask the women. What is it they choose? It seems more than not many of them would not have it much different than they do, if different at all.
> 
> It is such a difficult subject, the sharia law, but because so much of our world enslaves itself instead of recognizing the ready given protections, the freedoms for what they potentially mean on the deepest of levels. Some consider a forty hour a week career paying 100,000.00 a year enslavement to a beast... it seems the issue is not within the written laws but rather in the perception of such.




Most of women in those middle east countries are very[/U] well eduacted, Maybe more than here. Their choice of freedom is very little to nothing, you think Melissa, our problems start with circumcision? it is something women there can not dare to think about. It happens to us at a young age, not even knowing what is going on, we learned to live with it. Maybe now there is awareness of it, that they stopped in SOME areas, and countries but back then it was a must everywhere, like immunization. Still, kids at age of 6 and 8 don't know why they doing it, moms doing it for their daughters bcoz it had been done to them.  

 Our big problems are not about sex, or circumsicion. Here's an idea, freedom of speech, ignoring women votes and rights as human beings. Treating us like second hand citizens, sexual harrassment at work, discrimnation of christians, poverty, unemployment, rape,... and you telling me sex and circumsicion? REALLY?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

Nahla said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Stepping away from 'religion'... girls getting married at such an early age, ie at the onset of their periods making child rearing possible, is something that used to be the way of things here within the US. As for clit removal, and I won't yet touch on the esoteric things, but a woman without her clit is far more dependent upon her man for sex and is far less likely to stray into independent living and into the 'equality' mind set. Veils protect the gems, the women in many ways. Even men wear head coverings yet the issue is somehow that it is unfair for the women. Ask the women. What is it they choose? It seems more than not many of them would not have it much different than they do, if different at all.
> ...



Epic fail, 101.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe for a second you are christian, and all you trying to do is to convince us that you are not but the sharia law, and Islam is great for this country.
> ...



It is about "you" as a Christian.  The country is made of INDIVIDUALS, not a mass of tissue.  As Christians we are called to name evil (this also means we fight evil).  We are called to praise the Lord and spread his word; if people do not want to listen, we are to shake the dust off our feet and leave them to their own devices.  Only by improving OURSELVES, our families, our communities, our cities, our states can we improve our country.  Unfortunately, the liberals are legislating immorality, similar to muslim rule: if one of theirs does it, it is okay, if someone they disagree with does it, destroy them.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

Nahla said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Stepping away from 'religion'... girls getting married at such an early age, ie at the onset of their periods making child rearing possible, is something that used to be the way of things here within the US. As for clit removal, and I won't yet touch on the esoteric things, but a woman without her clit is far more dependent upon her man for sex and is far less likely to stray into independent living and into the 'equality' mind set. Veils protect the gems, the women in many ways. Even men wear head coverings yet the issue is somehow that it is unfair for the women. Ask the women. What is it they choose? It seems more than not many of them would not have it much different than they do, if different at all.
> ...



I was not in any way limiting the current debate theme to sex, for sure.

Also, what is it with us being so 'educated'? Are we really? Really? We are cattle in the herd. Seriously... WWJD? Do you have to be told that it means 'What would Jesus do?' Or that it is also very likely to mean 'World Wide Jihad Disorder' or something to the effect. It is very difficult to smear anything done the 'American' way because I am not a hater, however, too much seems to just be taken for appearances sake.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Stepping away from 'religion'... girls getting married at such an early age, ie at the onset of their periods making child rearing possible, is something that used to be the way of things here within the US. As for clit removal, and I won't yet touch on the esoteric things, but a woman without her clit is far more dependent upon her man for sex and is far less likely to stray into independent living and into the 'equality' mind set. Veils protect the gems, the women in many ways. Even men wear head coverings yet the issue is somehow that it is unfair for the women. Ask the women. What is it they choose? It seems more than not many of them would not have it much different than they do, if different at all.
> 
> It is such a difficult subject, the sharia law, but because so much of our world enslaves itself instead of recognizing the ready given protections, the freedoms for what they potentially mean on the deepest of levels. Some consider a forty hour a week career paying 100,000.00 a year enslavement to a beast... it seems the issue is not within the written laws but rather in the perception of such.



google the 'canvas prison' and get back to me.  It lets you see how much 'freedom' and 'liberty' women have in a Sharia society.  My favorite part is how it is UNLAWFUL for women to ride in the parts of vehicles designed for passengers.  It appears you are much more interested in bowing before all gods than standing up for yours.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Stepping away from 'religion'... girls getting married at such an early age, ie at the onset of their periods making child rearing possible, is something that used to be the way of things here within the US. As for clit removal, and I won't yet touch on the esoteric things, but a woman without her clit is far more dependent upon her man for sex and is far less likely to stray into independent living and into the 'equality' mind set. Veils protect the gems, the women in many ways. Even men wear head coverings yet the issue is somehow that it is unfair for the women. Ask the women. What is it they choose? It seems more than not many of them would not have it much different than they do, if different at all.
> ...



Appearances are deceiving and I forgive your assumption. 

Our KJV bible does not recognize but a few women within it's pages, is that also a lack of respect toward women or necessary considering the things that are potentially at hand?

It specifically says for us as women to honor and obey our husbands. Submitting ourselves to them. Is this to demean and belittle us? Or to protect us and refine us? It could be better understood that perhaps mental scourging of women better prepares them for the spiritual aspects ahead, yet that is most probably too controversial to discuss considering the equality issues we all seem to face today.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



What would you like to see?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



You asking if we, women are eduacted, or just you?, ok..here is goes,  Education, and this is just any 10 grade would know, open our eyes to what we are reading, not JUST read, work our brain that what we read is not just staked up words in a book, it gives us the right of doubt, and give us the right to ask, WHERE IS MY VOTE, MY RIGHT?, why I am not like any other woman or man around the world? why I am less? how can I be better, why should I accept humilation? it gives me the right to open my eyes and CHOOSE what is best for me and my family, it taught me ENGLISH and other languages to comunicate with someone like you, did not appreciate what she has..... and sooooooo many more.

let me ask you this, are you in depression phase or something?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



honor or husbands? I am not sure where do you live, I assume Saudia arabia. This is such mentality that they think and use. Even Saudi women, they came here to be equal with their husbands, they DEMANDED to be free and equal, what are you trying to say here?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

I am not even a little depressed. It is the fact that I do appreciate every single inkling of my entire life that has me questioning why some seem so catty in their responses and so limited in their acceptance.

My heart breaks for people of any way that does not have what they need to have to survive, however, it has come to be obvious to me that there are some far more aware of the invisible things at hand than I may ever come to be. For that reason I could not logically discredit something of another religion without ample debate as to what is wrong with it and why the wrong of it is so.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Did Yeshua have women that served as witnesses to his life?  Did these women travel the known world (at the time) spreading His word as equals?  Did Mohammed ever elevate women as equals to men?  Did Yeshua say that a man shall take a wife and the two shall become one (not three, four or five)?
Yes, there are specific instructions for how 'wives' should act, and right there with it, is how 'husbands' should act.  By all means read the differences between the quran and Bible regarding the 'husband's guidlines.  It also says if your family is not living according to the Lord, you should cut them out of your life (paraphrased), and that is not by stoning them or killing them, that is by walking away.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Zing. Ouch


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

Nahla said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I live exactly where my profile states and it is all me. It is something to demand physical equality when we have obviously been made different for a reason. I do not know much, obviously, and do not respond to debate, but there are spiritual issues in which arise when women are equal to men. It is not usually good unless done accordingly to the rule of the head of the home. It is not always comfortable to stand for such things that are clearly defined within our Christian bible even within our Christian nation.

Women work and of course are meant to, but the focus of a Godly woman is to be on her inner self, her mental depth, spiritual awareness, devoted and dedicated love toward her husband, their family, and their home.

Aspects of the sharia law appeal to many of us because in all honestly it represents a type of comfort that too few laws have thus far. Yet, I do suppose my way of backward living makes it all the more difficult for some others to understand the potential importance of such.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Enlighten us.  do tell.....


----------



## Nahla (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...




Correction!!! it ONLY appeal to you.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

Apparently dear Nahla is not nearly as educated in writing or grammar as she seems to assume she is. Enough. Good night. Sweet dreams.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Apparently dear Nahla is not nearly as educated in writing or grammar as she seems to assume she is. Enough. Good night. Sweet dreams.



Apparently, talking of heathen law has scared the sacred off!


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 19, 2011)

heathen? sacred? 

I was taught differently than to argue. What sharia represents is even controversial to those who practice it from what I have read so far. 

From what I have also read about women in the middle east is that the most of them are far more capable to handle their battles than we are taught to here, yet perhaps I am just the flawed one.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Aspects of the sharia law appeal to many of us because in all honestly it represents a type of comfort that too few laws have thus far. Yet, I do suppose my way of backward living makes it all the more difficult for some others to understand the potential importance of such.



Like I told Sunni:

*You want it, you move someplace that already has it.*  The _vast_ majority of Americans are not interested in that backwards, barbaric shit.  

And don't you think for one damn second that you can support just a little of it.  You let a little in, and before long, they'll saw your fucking head off.  Because that's what the radicals do.  They're not interested in peaceful coexistence.  They don't believe in live and let live.

They believe in convert, enslave, or die.  

You may think it's better to live on your knees.  I think it's better to die on my feet.  And I'll take as many of the God-damned goat-fucking sons of bitches with me as I can.

You hear that, Sunni?

Tell all your radical friends down at the mosque.  _Consider yourself warned._


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 19, 2011)

daveman said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Aspects of the sharia law appeal to many of us because in all honestly it represents a type of comfort that too few laws have thus far. Yet, I do suppose my way of backward living makes it all the more difficult for some others to understand the potential importance of such.
> ...



 Sorry to bust your bubble retard.

 But I do not know any radicals.

 Except you.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...


Oh, is that why you refused to answer the question about whether you were mainstream or not?

You want to strap a vest on.  You know you do.  C'mon, you pansy.  Do it.  _Do it!_


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 19, 2011)

Hitting the bottle again I see.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Hitting the bottle again I see.



Move to Syria.  Or are you too big a coward?

Yeah.  Coward it is.  Or do you really think Allah wants you here in America "raising awareness on the internet"?

Funny how Allah's will works, innit?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

America is my home so I guess I will just stay here


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> America is my home so I guess I will just stay here


The quit trying to turn it into Syria, asshole.  Normal people don't want that shit.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > America is my home so I guess I will just stay here
> ...



 You are the least qualified person I know to speak on the behalf of "normal" people.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


...says the guy who thinks stoning is a good idea.  

Run along, little cowardly jihadi.


----------



## Jos (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman, I notice in a lot of your posts you call former service-men "coward" Do you have something you'd like to get off your chest, air con. Ranger?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

Now, now, children... really. Dave obviously was up past his bedtime... as was I. 

God sent 'heathen' nations to edify and chastise Israel, which should be well known enough that slandering individuals for radical practices seem infantile here. Because the world we live in today is so much more entwined than it was when even just my mother was a child I personally do not want to be too dismissive of future potentials. I see it better that I cannot afford to, even if I did not have children growing up and living their lives here.

The beheading part... there is too much misunderstood, too much unknown or even rejected for us to get into that. A matter of removing one's authority or ability to make decisions is a form of being beheaded and honestly many of our wonderfully educated women who work their asses off make the major decisions within their family's home. Am I the only one that understands that as such? Sometimes our men are taught from the time they are children to obey their mothers over their father's rule... sometimes these men are the very ones that grow into being resentful toward women, in general, in their life because they have become so defeated by a manipulated society. Granted, this may not be the way it is within mainstream, but this happens.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



  You know one, yourself.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Now, now, children... really. Dave obviously was up past his bedtime... as was I.
> 
> *God sent 'heathen' nations to edify and chastise Israel,* which should be well known enough that slandering individuals for radical practices seem infantile here. Because the world we live in today is so much more entwined than it was when even just my mother was a child I personally do not want to be too dismissive of future potentials. I see it better that I cannot afford to, even if I did not have children growing up and living their lives here.
> 
> *The beheading part... there is too much misunderstood,* too much unknown or even rejected for us to get into that. A matter of removing one's authority or ability to make decisions is a form of being beheaded and honestly many of our wonderfully educated women who work their asses off make the major decisions within their family's home. Am I the only one that understands that as such? Sometimes our men are taught from the time they are children to obey their mothers over their father's rule... sometimes t*hese men are the very ones that grow into being resentful toward women, in general, in their life because they have become so defeated by a manipulated society*. Granted, this may not be the way it is within mainstream, but this happens.



Wow, thick bullshit on a Monday morning.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

1Melissa3 you always contribute with well thought posts.

That have a deep meaning that most people here cannot understand our phantom.

 Keep posting because I always enjoy reading them.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

Phantom, a much more fitting description than a mere shadow, for sure. Thank you.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

sunni and melissa, sittin in a tree..............


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

This thread has shed so many skins it has been like a snake in the grass. There are so many levels that prove our ignorance to be what it potentially is.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> This thread has shed so many skins it has been like a snake in the grass. There are so many levels that prove our ignorance to be what it potentially is.



 In reality, that is not a bad thing.

 Because the new skin although bright and shiny will protect us until it's time to shed again.

 It's just a cycle of life in the here and now.

 So it's best to rejoice in it and be happy.


----------



## Intense (Jun 20, 2011)

The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKyXA_nMVQ]YouTube - &#x202a;The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense (Jun 20, 2011)

Richie Havens Sings "Freedom" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQGFmEbuJOY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Richie Havens Sings "Freedom"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Jos said:


> daveman, I notice in a lot of your posts you call former service-men "coward" Do you have something you'd like to get off your chest, air con. Ranger?



I served for 20 years.  George was in basic training for two weeks before he faked an injury and got out because he missed his mommy.

Do you call that courageous?  Because I don't.  Moron.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Now, now, children... really. Dave obviously was up past his bedtime... as was I.


Lady, you can be an apologist for radical Islam all you want.  But don't think you're going to get anyone else to change their minds.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

Melissa and Sunni man are the perfect example of a muslim kissing ass wife and muslim to the bone husband.. have a perfect life melissa to be the second wife, if not the third.. lol


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

by the way melissa.. if you think I am educated enough, to get YOU understand my english, I guess you are the only one who is not.. and your husband of course.. Sunni man.. pretty much you both are alike.. Good luck. I don't think your marriage will last together though, after having 10 kids, he will look for someone prettier, and younger.. maybe if you watch arabic movies, you will know the reality is pretty much worse..lollllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Melissa and Sunni man are the perfect example of a muslim kissing ass wife and muslim to the bone husband.. have a perfect life melissa to be the second wife, if not the third.. lol



 I believe Melissa has stated that she is a Christian.

 And if she decided to become my third wife she would be treated with the utmost respect.

Question Nahla:  What caused you to hate men so much.??


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

for the same reasons that caused muslim men to hate christians and kill them... one more thing, I do NOT hate men, I love my husband very much, and he is a MAN. I hate terrorists, and discriminating, who think they can change the US and apply sharia law.. I hope my answer was clear and UNDERSTOOD in clear english


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sharia Law and the Constitution are very similar in context and ideals for people's happiness and welfare.


 
Oh, Burkah boy is telling us the Constitution wants women to be treated like slaves and be kept in Burkahs.

My Constitution says I can tell your Abdul and YOU to shove that burkah up your ass!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Melissa and Sunni man are the perfect example of a muslim kissing ass wife and muslim to the bone husband.. have a perfect life melissa to be the second wife, if not the third.. lol
> ...


 
Why do you hate women so much.

Why can't you become my third husband?  Since when is it only women to be kept like slaves?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

Nahla said:


> for the same reasons that caused muslim men to hate christians and kill them... one more thing, I do NOT hate men, I love my husband very much, and he is a MAN. I hate terrorists, and discriminating, who think they can change the US and apply sharia law.. I hope my answer was clear and UNDERSTOOD in clear english



 You sound like a good wife and mother Nahla.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

I would like to note that burkah boy got beat so badly (BY ME) in the last thread he did, he put me on ignore.

Burkah boy believes in the Constitution?

He sure likes to censor women who beat him in debates?

Phony coward!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa have you ever been to a Muslim country? do you really know what you are asking for?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Melissa and Sunni man are the perfect example of a muslim kissing ass wife and muslim to the bone husband.. have a perfect life melissa to be the second wife, if not the third.. lol



Frankly, dear Nahla I am an American woman who tends to mess up a great deal in many things but my ultimate concern for my family's goals are not going to prove necessarily comfortable to me if they are to be most effective. I am married to an amazing American Baptist who is the head of our home even on the bad days. We are both within our first marriage and I care not to ever be divorced. Why? Because to me it represents a type of death that a bullet in the head would deliver me from. Do I make sense to mainstream? I don't even care to and I won't apologize.



daveman said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Now, now, children... really. Dave obviously was up past his bedtime... as was I.
> ...



I don't need to necessarily aim at changing anyone's minds... it seems there are cosmic forces that work those things accordingly, even and seemingly especially for me, myself.

*This is all one of the biggest disadvantages of being REAL and TRUE to one's way of life, one's religion. So many seem to claim Christianity yet really don't have a clue how to apply it, how to empower one another, how to recognize the depths that are necessary for adequate growth. I am ashamed because of the things my own shadow reveals. How is it that there are those who seem to still not see even just themselves in broad daylight?*


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > for the same reasons that caused muslim men to hate christians and kill them... one more thing, I do NOT hate men, I love my husband very much, and he is a MAN. I hate terrorists, and discriminating, who think they can change the US and apply sharia law.. I hope my answer was clear and UNDERSTOOD in clear english
> ...




Not for you honey... I got this sarcastic tone.. You are in NO RIGHT to tell me I am good at anything.. ONLY god can judge people. Or your Islam has taking over this job too?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> I would like to note that burkah boy got beat so badly (BY ME) in the last thread he did, he put me on ignore.
> 
> Burkah boy believes in the Constitution?
> 
> ...




Burkah boy probably put you on ignore, because he does NOT believe in the AMERICAN constitution, only shithole sharia law... everybody keep telling him go to where this so-called law apply, but I guess he's DREAMING to convert the US. LOLLLLLL


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 1melissa have you ever been to a Muslim country? do you really know what you are asking for?



High_Gravity I should not have to live any place other than America to ask for a little consideration be given to _aspects_ of a law that represents parallel principles in which our own way of life, our own religion has. *Or does Christianity indeed need to be redefined?*


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Melissa and Sunni man are the perfect example of a muslim kissing ass wife and muslim to the bone husband.. have a perfect life melissa to be the second wife, if not the third.. lol
> ...


 
What in the world did all that crap mean?

Empower one anothr?  In what way?

What are you talking about?  Adequate growth?

As for your shadow?  What did you expect?  None of us are perfect.  We don't become perfect.

That's why Jesus went through so much and died for us.  Because we are not perfect, our "shadow's" don't reveal perfection, and he wanted us to go to heaven anyway.  He wanted to redeem us!

What you are looking for is perfection in this life and it's not possible.  The person telling you it is possible is the devil trying to deceive you that it is possible.

And when you fall short, what happens?  You get depressed!  Believe me, I've been there.  We have all been there.

We have all wanted to be perfect.

Can we be better persons than we are?  Sure!  You bet!  But we will never be perfect and our "shadows" aren't going to be perfect.

That's why Jesus died for us.  That's the empowerment from the Bible.  That's what empowers one another.  Spreading that message.

What's so hard to understand?

You have it all messed up, don't project that on other people.

Stop messing it up and look at it from the simplicity that it is.  It's very simple.  Stop making it more than it is.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I don't need to necessarily aim at changing anyone's minds... it seems there are cosmic forces that work those things accordingly, even and seemingly especially for me, myself.
> 
> *This is all one of the biggest disadvantages of being REAL and TRUE to one's way of life, one's religion. So many seem to claim Christianity yet really don't have a clue how to apply it, how to empower one another, how to recognize the depths that are necessary for adequate growth. I am ashamed because of the things my own shadow reveals. How is it that there are those who seem to still not see even just themselves in broad daylight?*



I suggest you pay a little less attention to how Sharia is written and more attention to how it's practiced.  

It's barbaric.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

Nahla said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to note that burkah boy got beat so badly (BY ME) in the last thread he did, he put me on ignore.
> ...


 
Burkah boy used to have his Avatar with Minnie Mouse in a burkah.  When I asked he told me it was because eventually all American women would be forced to wear burkah's.

Since then he has gotten smarter and started lying about that.  Putting up the Declaration of Indepdence as if he's all about freedom.

When I exposed some of his lying, he put me on ignore.

He's hear to spread a bunch of lies about Sharia law.

Frankly, I think he's on the pay roll of CAIR.

In fact, when I asked him about that, I got a very telling silence from him.  He would not comment though I asked him more than once.

That's his agenda.  He's a Jew hating, Christian hating misogynist who wants to force women to become slaves.

As I keep telling him, he can stick that burkah up his ass.  I will not submit!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



 It was meant as a compliment Nahla.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

I really have to post this, even after thinking a little better of doing so, but perhaps women in third world countries are taking the brute of a force that the comfort within our land prevents the majority of our women from facing. 'We' women here in this nation are not the ones that seem to have the spiritual authority to boast of anything other than being accommodated by laws in which are by all appearances manipulated. 

Whereas it is absolutely not wise to enslave or oppress anyone it seems just as wrong to elevate, to boast or boost one up above the effort of their own hands, their own mind. 

The balances are looking more risky as time is allowed to pass without a force of recognition and sadly it seems to take starchy stiff laws that empower the weak while not diminishing the strong but keeping them from destroying the weak in such a way as to hinder overall recovery.

I may seem to agree with those that 'have a dream', but I am aiming for an encompassing reality.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicely said Melissa.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I really have to post this, even after thinking a little better of doing so, but perhaps women in third world countries are taking the brute of a force that the comfort within our land prevents the majority of our women from facing. 'We' women here in this nation are not the ones that seem to have the spiritual authority to boast of anything other than being accommodated by laws in which are by all appearances manipulated.
> 
> Whereas it is absolutely not wise to enslave or oppress anyone it seems just as wrong to elevate, to boast or boost one up above the effort of their own hands, their own mind.
> 
> ...


 
Sunni Man sockpuppet! Five will get you 10 "Melissa" is a man!

THIS is why Burkh boy has me on ignore.  I keep exposing this crap!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nicely said Melissa.


 
You mean MANlissa!


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

It is sad that if a woman can speak with spiritual awareness that too many refer to her as a man, yet perhaps necessarily as an excuse for their own failings... Take a good look at my profile. I also chat with fuelrod accassionally. I can assure you, I am female. ;D *lola*


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> It is sad that if a woman can speak with spiritual awareness that too many refer to her as a man, yet perhaps necessarily as an excuse for their own failings... Take a good look at my profile. I also chat with fuelrod accassionally. I can assure you, I am female. ;D *lola*



 Melissa there are many people here who are so full of hate and vitriol that they cannot even think straight.

 I realize that you are not a Muslim and are not endorsing Islam.

 But are just trying to express some universal spiritual truths that are inherent in all human beings.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

I recognize that I may be far more paleo-conservative than is comfortable for most. The issue for me in most political debates however is that I understand all too well both sides in such a way I am not effective at winning for either side.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 20, 2011)

melissa, I'm not sure if you are on drugs or if I need to be on drugs to interpret your posts.  They are rambling and halfway to being incoherent.  If English is not your first language then just consider me an ass and I apologize, but otherwise I really think you need to be more clear with your thoughts.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> melissa, I'm not sure if you are on drugs or if I need to be on drugs to interpret your posts.  They are rambling and halfway to being incoherent.  If English is not your first language then just consider me an ass and I apologize, but otherwise I really think you need to be more clear with your thoughts.



THANK YOU Mont, that what I was trying to say earlier... it is just a meaningless words staked up like in a boring book. Make you like a snob-think-you-are-educated and correcting people.. 
By the way Melissa, congratulation on your Islam, oh my, your face is all shiny now, you earned heaven now.. Good for you


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > It is sad that if a woman can speak with spiritual awareness that too many refer to her as a man, yet perhaps necessarily as an excuse for their own failings... Take a good look at my profile. I also chat with fuelrod accassionally. I can assure you, I am female. ;D *lola*
> ...



I guess you just successed in converting a falling soul!!!  con gratualtion. I am glad you understood her chinese...lollllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

I do not see why you want to be so cruel to her Nahla?

Never seen her attack our say an unkind word to anyone.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I do not see why you want to be so cruel to her Nahla?
> 
> Never seen her attack our say an unkind word to anyone.



I am not cruel, I am saying what I feel, and not scared. it is STILL a free country, you know. besides, everybody else is actually attacking her, but you don't seem to mind defending your 3rd wife, but you mind with ME.. it seems you thinking I might be the fourth, right? You like me, don't you?... too bad you gonna have a broken heart. I am taken, and not a number in my hsuband life,ONE wife at the time


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

There is something to be said about some who are accomplished at walking the line of both 'heaven and hell'. I will perhaps forever steer clear of condemning anyone given to their own rites but because I may be the flawed one.

Converting souls is a mere step if one is not accomplished in empowering souls to convert themselves. Seriously? The Board has to be identified in such a way? *I* do tend to be the foolish one, I suppose.

Devastation may be only a state of a tenderized heart ready to feed the hungry, yet for them to be hungry again later.  I do not like that. BE it an individual, a nation, or a world. 

Resistance and rebellion is perhaps the whole *hidden* picture of Christ. The fact that HE died for and within a system designed for others to die in and of his place.

People must change within themselves for themselves and it seems that it takes them believing in and of themselves the 'of and for' whatever will work 'of and for' themselves to master any thing be it heaven or hell.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I do not see why you want to be so cruel to her Nahla?
> ...



 I do not recall ever attacking you in a post.

 One of my wives is a Christian so I do not need another one but thank you anyway Nahla.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 
What nation did you take her captive from according to your "constitutional" sharia law?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> There is something to be said about some who are accomplished at walking the line of both 'heaven and hell'. I will perhaps forever steer clear of condemning anyone given to their own rites but because I may be the flawed one.
> 
> Converting souls is a mere step if one is not accomplished in empowering souls to convert themselves. Seriously? The Board has to be identified in such a way? *I* do tend to be the foolish one, I suppose.
> 
> ...



Would you put subtitles, so we can understand this new language? why don't you be direct and say it straight? what the hell you talking about?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You are right about this, you did not attack me, bcoz although you did not put me on ignore, you never replied on most of my posts. you thanking me for what?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> There is something to be said about some who are accomplished at walking the line of both 'heaven and hell'. I will perhaps forever steer clear of condemning anyone given to their own rites but because I may be the flawed one.
> 
> Converting souls is a mere step if one is not accomplished in empowering souls to convert themselves. Seriously? The Board has to be identified in such a way? *I* do tend to be the foolish one, I suppose.
> 
> ...



 One of your best post ever Melissa.

 You really should save all of these and put them in a journal.

 Then maybe someday you will have enough to publish a book about your thoughts and reflections on spirituality and life


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

such a perfect couple... a mircale...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

Nahla said:


> such a perfect couple... a mircale...



Is admiring another persons writings and talents a bad thing??


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I recognize that I may be far more paleo-conservative than is comfortable for most. The issue for me in most political debates however is that I understand all too well both sides in such a way I am not effective at winning for either side.



If you're being sympathetic to Sharia, you don't understand it at all.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

The Quran says: 2:62	"Those who believe (in the Qur'an), and those who follow the Jewish (scriptures), and the Christians and the Sabians,- any who believe in Allah and the Last Day, and work righteousness, shall have their reward with their Lord; on them shall be no fear, nor shall they grieve."


----------



## Jos (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > I recognize that I may be far more paleo-conservative than is comfortable for most. The issue for me in most political debates however is that I understand all too well both sides in such a way I am not effective at winning for either side.
> ...



Sharia Law in America is by voluntary consent, you do understand that don't you?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa have you ever been to a Muslim country? do you really know what you are asking for?
> ...



You can 'ask' all you want!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > There is something to be said about some who are accomplished at walking the line of both 'heaven and hell'. I will perhaps forever steer clear of condemning anyone given to their own rites but because I may be the flawed one.
> ...


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

Nahla said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > There is something to be said about some who are accomplished at walking the line of both 'heaven and hell'. I will perhaps forever steer clear of condemning anyone given to their own rites but because I may be the flawed one.
> ...



It's all bullshit.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The Quran says: 2:62	"Those who believe (in the Qur'an), and those who follow the Jewish (scriptures), and the Christians and the Sabians,- any who believe in Allah and the Last Day, and work righteousness, shall have their reward with their Lord; on them shall be no fear, nor shall they grieve."



I quote your book:

"Fighting is prescribed for you, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."  Not only does this verse establish that violence can be virtuous, but it also contradicts the myth that fighting is intended only in self-defense, since the audience was obviously not under attack at the time.  From the Hadith, we know that Muhammad was actually trying to motivate his people into raiding caravans with this verse.


As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."

"Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority".   This speaks directly of polytheists, yet it also includes Christians, since they believe in the Trinity (ie. what Muhammad incorrectly believed to be 'joining companions to Allah').
Quran (4:95) - "Not equal are those believers who sit (at home) and receive no hurt, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit (at home). Unto all (in Faith) Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit (at home) by a special reward,-"  This passage criticizes "peaceful" Muslims who do not join in the violence, letting them know that they are less worthy in Allah's eyes.  It also demolishes the modern myth that "Jihad" doesn't mean holy war in the Quran, but rather a spiritual struggle.  Not only is the Arabic word used in this passage, but it is clearly not referring to anything spiritual, since the physically disabled are given exemption.  (The Hadith reveals the context of the passage to be in response to a blind man's protest that he is unable to engage in Jihad and this is reflected in other translations of the verse).

Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"  No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle

Quran (8:39) - "And fight with them until there is no more persecution and religion should be only for Allah"  From the historical context we know that the "persecution" spoken of here was simply the refusal by the Meccans to allow Muhammad to enter their city and perform the Haj.  Other Muslims were able to travel there, just not as an armed group, since Muhammad declared war on Mecca prior to his eviction.  The Meccans were also acting in defense of their religion, since it was Muhammad's intention to destroy their idols and establish Islam by force (which he later did).  Hence the critical part of this verse is to fight until "religion is only for Allah."  According to Ibn Ishaq (324), Muhammad justified the violence further by explaining that "Allah must have no rivals."

What a peacful religion!!!!! is that what you believe in sunni? if you want more I can get you more..


----------



## Jos (Jun 20, 2011)

It comes from the Zionist owned site TheReligionofPeace - Islam: Verses of Violence
run by Glen Reinsford


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Jos said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...


Fine.  Go for it.

But don't you make the supreme mistake of thinking you're _ever_ going to impose it on the rest of us.  We like it here in the 21st Century.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Jos said:


> It comes from the Zionist owned site TheReligionofPeace - Islam: Verses of Violence
> run by Glen Reinsford



Nice try.  The come from the Koran.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

Nahla said:


> What a peacful religion!!!!! is that what you believe in sunni? if you want more I can get you more..



 Proving to the board that you know how to cut-and-paste isn't much of a debating style Nahla.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

Jos said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...


 
Hey dumbass, did you notice that sharia ISN'T voluntary in any nation that adopts it seriously?

Do you honestly think and expect us to BELIEVE that the goal of muslims like Burkah Boy is to have "voluntary" sharia law?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > What a peacful religion!!!!! is that what you believe in sunni? if you want more I can get you more..
> ...


 
Proving when you know you can't refute, you cry like a baby about cut and pasting.



Why you have me on ignore Coward Burkah Boy?  

Can't you stand up to a woman when getting beat is on the other foot?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > What a peacful religion!!!!! is that what you believe in sunni? if you want more I can get you more..
> ...





daveman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > It comes from the Zionist owned site TheReligionofPeace - Islam: Verses of Violence
> ...


 True there was a couple of verses of the Quran.

 But they were buried in a bunch of idiotic and nonsensical Islamophobic commentary.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...


 
In that it told the truth about the Koran.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > What a peacful religion!!!!! is that what you believe in sunni? if you want more I can get you more..
> ...



 Is that your argue base now, how I cut and paste? It seems to me that what I said I did NOT make it up.. It is in your book. If people know arabic I'd LOVE to say it in arabic. So are you gonna explain these versus or you just gonna keep arguing which site and which part I cut and paste? or maybe you gonna ignore what I said AGAIN? for what I care...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



 The verses of the Quran were authentic.

 The zionist commentary was just lies and opinion.

 There I answered you.  Happy??


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 

It's amazing how many "Zionists" there are out there!

Burkah Boy seems to see them everywhere!


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

Jos said:


> It comes from the Zionist owned site TheReligionofPeace - Islam: Verses of Violence
> run by Glen Reinsford




You think people gonna applaud you bcoz you pointed out where I got from smarty? at least you showed people how smart you are now, and the website so they can check out FOR MOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...


----------



## Nahla (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Huh? what did you say? did not hear translation or justifying for the violence part?


----------



## Jos (Jun 20, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Hey dumbass, did you notice that sharia ISN'T voluntary in any nation that adopts it seriously?
> 
> Do you honestly think and expect us to BELIEVE that the goal of muslims like Burkah Boy is to have "voluntary" sharia law?


Much like jewish law alive today in the US of A?
Halakha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > It comes from the Zionist owned site TheReligionofPeace - Islam: Verses of Violence
> ...


 Are just go to any bookstore and buy a copy to read for your self.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



 Why should I have to explain the verses to you?

 You obviously have the ability to read, don't you?


----------



## Jos (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > It comes from the Zionist owned site TheReligionofPeace - Islam: Verses of Violence
> ...



"The" do not come from the Koran, "The", come from Glen reinsford's blog


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2011)

Jos said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Hey dumbass, did you notice that sharia ISN'T voluntary in any nation that adopts it seriously?
> ...


 
Yeah, well when you can show me gays or women being stoned to death in Israel as compared to say Iran or Syria do let me know dumbass!

As for the US, Jews are on on a mission to make us all compliant with the Moasaic law as they are not 100% compliant with it THEMSELVES!

There ARE muslims on a mission to make the US sharia compliant by FORCE.

Burkah Boy with his (prior) Minnie Mouse avatar telling us that American women will, one day, all be forced to wear Burkahs is a great example.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > I recognize that I may be far more paleo-conservative than is comfortable for most. The issue for me in most political debates however is that I understand all too well both sides in such a way I am not effective at winning for either side.
> ...



Perhaps I understand the sharia about as much as many 'Christians' supposedly understand our Christianity. I never claimed to fully understand anything other than my own bible and that be for my own spiritual path.

I also have my Koran. I could rip and roar through the board with many verses from such that require far more recognition toward honor and duty within family roles than any one has yet given it credit for. Really? Does any one else that have been so persistent in condemning the sharia law even read through the actual book? Or have they only resourced information from the blessed internet?

There are also a such thing as Arabian Jews.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Cornered again?  Yeesh, why do you keep letting that happen?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

Oldsalt I was taught to be very careful in explaining verses of the bible in great detail to even children because so much of one's spiritual depth and development is up to no one more than themselves. It is unfair to expect sunniman to explain the verses from the koran for much the same reason it seems.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...


"Islamapohobic".  Is that the label for someone who understands Islam?


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Jos said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


Really? You can prove those verses do not come from the Koran?  

Bear in mind that Sunni has confirmed they do.

Oh, and while you were pointing out my typo, you forgot to capitalize Reinsford.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...


As I said, you may understand Sharia, but you do not understand the way it's practiced.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

The whole argument then should not be so much about the law itself but rather perhaps the interpretation of it. The same issues are very much at hand with our beloved constitution, does that make it wrong to enforce?  I would hope not.


----------



## Intense (Jun 20, 2011)

Does Sharia Law comply with the Constitution???
*
NO.*


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

*yes, it does*


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Oldsalt I was taught to be very careful in explaining verses of the bible in great detail to even children because so much of one's spiritual depth and development is up to no one more than themselves. It is unfair to expect sunniman to explain the verses from the koran for much the same reason it seems.



He can be a windbag when it suits his agenda, but he becomes strangely quiet when called out on a point that pops his balloon.    It's a message board, everything, or nearly everything, is fair.  If someone makes a statement, it's fair to ask them to back it up, when you produce contrary evidence.  Or, you can  him.  

 I prefer to call him out, though.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

I am a steadfast sturdy minded Christian Oldsalt and there are arguments best not had about my KJV bible. 

Too often the instigators reveal far more about themselves in their attempt to debate than a drawn out long winded argument could solve, or so my experience has been thus far.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I am a steadfast sturdy minded Christian Oldsalt and there are arguments best not had about my KJV bible.
> 
> Too often the instigators reveal far more about themselves in their attempt to debate than a drawn out long winded argument could solve, or so my experience has been thus far.



The, as you called them, instigators ( which, on your part, the verbiage is very telling) didn't start the argument or discussion.   Personally, I think sunni is a liar, and his agenda is obvious.  You, on the other hand, are purposely circuitous in your posting.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> This thread has shed so many skins it has been like a snake in the grass. There are so many levels that prove our ignorance to be what it potentially is.



You mentioned serpents????


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a steadfast sturdy minded Christian Oldsalt and there are arguments best not had about my KJV bible.
> ...



That is a little presumptuous. Perhaps I am not purposefully any such thing.  I posted before that I was taught differently than to argue.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 20, 2011)

Intense said:


> The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)&#x202c;&rlm;





Sunni Man said:


> I do not see why you want to be so cruel to her Nahla?
> 
> Never seen her attack our say an unkind word to anyone.



No, she is acting like the passive Germans that stood by and "let" Hitler do the terrible things to Europe.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Perhaps,  But also, perhaps, I am correct.  I believe I am.  This is not my first rodeo....


----------



## logical4u (Jun 20, 2011)

Jos said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Hey dumbass, did you notice that sharia ISN'T voluntary in any nation that adopts it seriously?
> ...



Yes, those bodies of people tortured, stoned to death, beheaded, blown up and murdered in their beds by those wacko radical Jews are really starting to pile up.  Jewish law in Israel is democracy based, is it not??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Okay, now let's compare the "tortured, stoned to death, beheaded, blown up and murdered in their beds by those wacko radical" muslims, come on, you know you care about facts.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)
> ...



 I am certain that very few if any of us really understand the dynamics that were at work during that time. I am not necessarily passive, I just choose my words and my battles more carefully than most seem to. It would not be an accomplishment for me to belittle anyone here unnecessarily outside of playing.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Very telling of you. Please describe said dynamics that led you to this conclusion


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

That would take time to gather and put together a new thread which seems to not necessarily be worth the effort considering how many other threads I have started to have very few if any responses/replies.

Most Germans blamed the Jews for the failing economy which is one of the most major factors worth mentioning, hijacking sunni's thread. For this reason many of the supposed quiet ones may not have been in a position that they could have rebelled because of the poverty level being what it was. One thing to keep in mind considering our fragile economic state here and now. What is worth the fight to us? Our religion? Our borders? Our people? Our independence and freedoms? What is going to best preserve and protect all of those things? I'm not being contrary or slim shady's slithering snake, I am asking because it seems everyone here has more figured out than I do.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

That would take time to gather and put together a new thread which seems to not necessarily be worth the effort considering how many other threads I have started to have very few if any responses/replies.

Most Germans blamed the Jews for the failing economy which is one of the most major factors worth mentioning, hijacking sunni's thread. For this reason many of the supposed quiet ones may not have been in a position that they could have rebelled because of the poverty level being what it was. One thing to keep in mind considering our fragile economic state here and now. What is worth the fight to us? Our religion? Our borders? Our people? Our independence and freedoms? What is going to best preserve and protect all of those things? I'm not being contrary or slim shady's slithering snake, I am asking because it seems everyone here has more figured out than I do.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> That would take time to gather and put together a new thread which seems to not necessarily be worth the effort considering how many other threads I have started to have very few if any responses/replies.
> 
> Most Germans blamed the Jews for the failing economy which is one of the most major factors worth mentioning, hijacking sunni's thread. For this reason many of the supposed quiet ones may not have been in a position that they could have rebelled because of the poverty level being what it was. *One thing to keep in mind considering our fragile economic state here and now. What is worth the fight to us? Our religion? Our borders? Our people? Our independence and freedoms? What is going to best preserve and protect all of those things?* I'm not being contrary or slim shady's slithering snake, I am asking because it seems everyone here has more figured out than I do.



Thank you for answering!  What are you suggesting here?


----------



## mike beev (Jun 20, 2011)

I for one want to live in an America that tolerates religious diversity in its public life and in private one can live any strict religious code he or she wishes.  Wear your burka in public if you like, don't eat pork if you don't want to, don't get an abortion if you think it is wrong, go to your religious services any day of the week you like, wear whatever jewlery you like, but don't push for state-supported implementation of your beliefs on the rest of us.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

mike beev said:


> I for one want to live in an America that tolerates religious diversity in its public life and in private one can live any strict religious code he or she wishes.  Wear your burka in public if you like, don't eat pork if you don't want to, don't get an abortion if you think it is wrong, go to your religious services any day of the week you like, wear whatever jewlery you like, but don't push for state-supported implementation of your beliefs on the rest of us.


And _that's_ what America's all about.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > That would take time to gather and put together a new thread which seems to not necessarily be worth the effort considering how many other threads I have started to have very few if any responses/replies.
> ...



I'm not sure if I have any suggestions that would be fitting considering the separation of church and state issues that would arise from my ideals. It may seem that I support what some consider barbaric living but I would hope that protecting and preserving families and family life to be a shared concern.



mike beev said:


> I for one want to live in an America that tolerates religious diversity in its public life and in private one can live any strict religious code he or she wishes.  Wear your burka in public if you like, don't eat pork if you don't want to, don't get an abortion if you think it is wrong, go to your religious services any day of the week you like, wear whatever jewlery you like, but don't push for state-supported implementation of your beliefs on the rest of us.


 
I almost completely agree with this.

A tiny bit of my ideal would be: Smaller communities/villages by which strict religious laws could be enforced should be possible. Not unlike the French Quarter in New Orleans, just different according to specific religions. Each state, in my opinion, should have more control over it's legislature, too. No one would be forced to live in any way they are not comfortable with but they'd have to find a community in which best suites their lifestyle choices. Each community be as self-sufficient as possible and sharing/trading be done through border controls. Paper money should not have to be handled by anyone other than major businesses and professionals for their business and professional needs/requirements. A bartering system be established for families and individuals otherwise. To go from one community to another to live there should be a swearing in, an oath, or something to the effect representing a dedication to the ways of specific communities.

The US is the motherland and it should be a little more difficult to cross our borders, yet it should not ever be made impossible, especially when there are women and children. 

It honestly seems that as the free nation we are we are manipulated into keeping our borders loosely guarded regardless of the border control attempts. Perhaps if we had a different type of diversity available it would not be so difficult to manage according to levels of citizenship.

Anyways. For the most part my thoughts are not barbaric as there is always the modernizations available to upgrade and support each private sector accordingly to their needs/wants.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



koresh and jones tried that, didn't work out so well.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 21, 2011)

My suggestion is more that the individual states monitor the safety of the sects and support/supplement certain leadership aspects that would limit if not prevent those things from being likely repeats.  

There are levels of 'living' that have to be accommodated for mental development and some times it is the very things that 'educated' societies dismiss or reject that keep them from a healthy psyche. There are many things that should be considered but there are just as many potentials and though there be bad examples they are not always the rule.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 21, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa have you ever been to a Muslim country? do you really know what you are asking for?
> ...



You seem to be endorsing have sharia law here in the US however you seem to know very little about it, under strict Islamic law little things that you take for granted would be taken away, even you posting on this board would not be allowed.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 21, 2011)

Where did you come up with that?

 Posting on an Internet board is not against sharia law.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Where did you come up with that?
> 
> Posting on an Internet board is not against sharia law.



In strict Islamic societies like the Taliban Afghanistan they are not allowed to own computers, even listening to music is forbidden unless it is sermons from the Quran. Hell they just allowed the internet in Syria like 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I understand that.  That is something that may forever keep me floored. It is also something that keeps me from being ungrateful for America and all that is represented here, even the potentially destructive things. _I am not endorsing the sharia law yet because of the apparent erosion of our Christianity and issues that may completely destroy our country's foundation I am pointing out that there are aspects of the sharia law that represents a level of enforcement, preservation and protection that should be considered, period_.

Perhaps the issue isn't that Christianity needs to be redefined. Perhaps Christians who are not true to the ways of Christianity should not carry the label. Perhaps that should be the stimulation of America to come for any religion, faith. Yet, I suppose, then that would be limiting our freedoms here in such a way that life here would not be as comfortable and there would not be as many 'fluffy bunnies' for the world's entertainment purposes.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 21, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



To be honest I am not a religious person, if you are saying America as a nation is not Christian enough maybe you are correct I don't know. I do know more people in the US go to Church than in Europe, and the Euros consider Americans too uptight about religion with puritan values that you don't find over there. I have to been overseas to Islamic countries and gotten a look at how strict Islamic laws work and I just don't want that system over here in any kind of way, you can live the life of a Muslim in the US without having to change the laws for everyone else.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you come up with that?
> ...



I grew up in the woods with no running water and only electricity for lights. We had tvs but I don't watch tv because it bores me to sleep usually. Yes I live here in America but we only just got our computer to the internet about two years ago and this message board is almost my only real social outlet as I am a wife and mother who only works within family atmospheres. I also do not listen to much music because it is noise to me. If my husband is not home I am even known to unplug all the major appliances because I frankly have no use for them and they hum.

I am not unaware of the wonderful life we have here in America. I am also not one that takes what I have lightly. Every thing, every person matters to me. I love living here. I also love limiting my exposure to 'some things' not because I don't appreciate them but because I recognize they are not nearly as free as they appear to be.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 21, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you come up with that?
> ...



 That is their government's policy.

 And has nothing to do with sharia law


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 21, 2011)

I do not in any way wish for the things necessary for others to be taken away from them.  What makes the best sense to me, however, is that it be recognized that there are Christians more real than others and that the wars being lost by weaker ones would not have the same outcome if certain lifestyles be better understood.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 21, 2011)

ie.... Understood HERE and by OUR people would best benefit this country is what I am referring to.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You are correct it is the government policy however people interpret sharia law completely different, you might say the internet is ok but a different person may say no its not, these laws differ in almost every Islamic country as it is.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 21, 2011)

in all arab countries which apply the sharia law, their muslim population is about 90 to 98% muslims, but muslims here are only 0.6%, you can check it online and how such little number can rule here, or be dominant here!!


----------



## Intense (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Come on Sunni, what do you take us for? The Church is the State in those Countries. They are governed by Sharia.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



This is what I keep trying to tell you, once "Sharia" is claimed by the government, any two-bit dictator can take over and corrupt the entire country.  Only by eliminating Sharia from islam can the religion be acceptable for society.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 21, 2011)

Intense said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Even if the relationship between church and state in the ME weren't painfully obvious to anyone with a radio, how in good conscience can anyone support a religion that sits idle while a government it may have influence over commits decades of Google Search:  Middle East Government Atrocities


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> ie.... Understood HERE and by* OUR people *would best benefit this country is what I am referring to.



Who is 'Our People'?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 21, 2011)

Sharia law is an integral part of Islam.

 To remove it from the religion .

 Would be like removing the 10 Commandments from Christianity.

 Which in either case is never going to happen.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## mike beev (Jun 21, 2011)

Where Sheria law exists, it seems that a Sharia police also exists.  I don't think anyone who respects  American traditions wants a religion/culture police wandering around with immediate enforcement/punishment powers.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 21, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > ie.... Understood HERE and by* OUR people *would best benefit this country is what I am referring to.
> ...



The American people who share the responsibility of not only this land but also the spiritual ramifications of a disconnected government.


----------



## daveman (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sharia law is an integral part of Islam.
> 
> To remove it from the religion .
> 
> ...



Just as Sharia being adopted in America is never going to happen.


----------



## daveman (Jun 21, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



A disconnected government is a good thing.  Do you really want the government in your personal life?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 21, 2011)

No but a government that does not understand the spiritual necessities of guidance and direction is also something I'd rather not have.

I do not like erosion of faith that seems to be promoted at this point. It seems important to a people of any nation to know it's government represents some type of faith in a higher power.


----------



## daveman (Jun 21, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> No but a government that does not understand the spiritual necessities of guidance and direction is also something I'd rather not have.
> 
> I do not like erosion of faith that seems to be promoted at this point. It seems important to a people of any nation to know it's government represents some type of faith in a higher power.


Move.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> No but a government that does not understand the spiritual necessities of guidance and direction is also something I'd rather not have.
> 
> I do not like erosion of faith that seems to be promoted at this point. It seems important to a people of any nation to know it's government represents some type of faith in a higher power.



So you want the US Government to force people to be religious and have a high set of morals? I have been overseas to countries that try and do this and trust me, it does not work. If you want to be a religious person with good morals, fine, but you shouldn't ask the courts to try to force all of us to be the same as you.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 22, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



If you want to live the life of a religious Muslim in the US and pray 5 times a day, not drink alcohol, not eat pork and fast for Ramadan, fine, go ahead, but I don't understand this passion for Muslims to go to the courts and try and force everyone to live the same way. There are plenty of Muslim countries overseas where the Islamic lifestyle is the law of the land, if I wanted to live that way I would move there.


----------



## daveman (Jun 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I don't understand why some want to change the US when what they seek is already elsewhere.  

Oh, wait...this is that ridiculous Caliphate idea.  The entire world Muslim.  

Not gonna happen.  Ever.  Throughout all eternity, never.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 22, 2011)

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



I just don't understand this passion to try and force everyone to succumb to their way of life, I just don't get it.


----------



## daveman (Jun 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Me, neither.


----------



## chanel (Jun 22, 2011)

Because that's what the Koran says and even "moderates" believe in that.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

and for the record, just go any American embassy in any arab country and see how many muslims try to LEAVE their law-sharia-applied country to come here and LIVE the dream, NOT change the dream, you will find it packed.. even muslims WANT to leave. funny, isn't it?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla said:


> and for the record, just go any American embassy in any arab country and see how many muslims try to LEAVE their law-sharia-applied country to come here and LIVE the dream, NOT change the dream, you will find it packed.. even muslims WANT to leave. funny, isn't it?



Shit when I was in Kuwait the line to the American Embassy was jam packed every morning, not so much with Kuwaitis but alot of Egyptians, Iranians, Syrians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis etc etc all trying to leave that shit hole.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > and for the record, just go any American embassy in any arab country and see how many muslims try to LEAVE their law-sharia-applied country to come here and LIVE the dream, NOT change the dream, you will find it packed.. even muslims WANT to leave. funny, isn't it?
> ...



THAT's what I'm talking about, Egypt american embassy too, now.. denied so many times and still trying.. I wonder why they want to LEAVE such fair, just, sharia law countries and come here?????


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



I don't understand it either, if Sharia Law is such a blessing it should be us lining up to go and live over there in that beautiful system.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...





You see? where is the rambling melissa, or shikh Sunni now? do you have any explaination for that?
All immigrants come from arab countries, go to Europe, US, Canada, and all other countries that DOES NOT apply that shit law... and now you think it should be applied here? you must be so unhappy here? go for it.. MOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. people there would be SO glad to apply sharia law on you, maybe a couple stones, and a tent to live in EXACTLY like your prophet used to live, and maybe a 6 years old baby to be your wife, 4th wife.. and a camel to ride instead of a car, and become a shephard as your dream job... what a NICE, primative life.. instead of going forward, go backward.. is that what this world is about?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Alot of people in the US who have never traveled to the Middle East are really niaeve how it is there and what it is really like to live under Islamic law, they assume people over there are living the same like the US and Europe.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

huh!!! no women can wear short sleeves shirt, or even a skirt, without guys whistle, and maybe say nice, or nasty things about her legs, or face, or... every little inch of a woman's body.. is just nasty!!  harrasments are everywhere, in the bus, train, work, neigbourhood, even streets.. not only women, any other religion other tham muslims get crushed like a roach, psychologically, and personally, and any other way possible.. I have a sister still back in Egypt, when she tried to apply for a job in a very decent medicine company (as she's a chemist), next day she called to follow up, the receptionist told her, "oh you are the christian one, sorry don't have a job for you"  and from this you can imagine, any other companies, and the responses she recieved .. it is just too much..


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla said:


> huh!!! no women can wear short sleeves shirt, or even a skirt, without guys whistle, and maybe say nice, or nasty things about her legs, or face, or... every little inch of a woman's body.. is just nasty!!  harrasments are everywhere, in the bus, train, work, neigbourhood, even streets.. not only women, any other religion other tham muslims get crushed like a roach, psychologically, and personally, and any other way possible.. I have a sister still back in Egypt, when she tried to apply for a job in a very decent medicine company (as she's a chemist), next day she called to follow up, the receptionist told her, "oh you are the christian one, sorry don't have a job for you"  and from this you can imagine, any other companies, and the responses she recieved .. it is just too much..



Oh you are 100% correct I have been to the region and I know what its like, Egypt especially is known for its horrible record with womens rights, women get sexually harassed all the time and the guys there just laugh about it and nothing gets done. Why people want to make the US more like those countries is insane.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > huh!!! no women can wear short sleeves shirt, or even a skirt, without guys whistle, and maybe say nice, or nasty things about her legs, or face, or... every little inch of a woman's body.. is just nasty!!  harrasments are everywhere, in the bus, train, work, neigbourhood, even streets.. not only women, any other religion other tham muslims get crushed like a roach, psychologically, and personally, and any other way possible.. I have a sister still back in Egypt, when she tried to apply for a job in a very decent medicine company (as she's a chemist), next day she called to follow up, the receptionist told her, "oh you are the christian one, sorry don't have a job for you"  and from this you can imagine, any other companies, and the responses she recieved .. it is just too much..
> ...



I've been to Egypt too. The bathrooms in the Hilton, whew!!! Been to Turkey, Lebanon, other Middle Eastern locations as well. Best one - most like America - FEELS like America - ISRAEL! Those people have their shit together! Outstanding country!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 22, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Even countries like Kuwait, Saudi Arabia and UAE who have the money to make their quality of life good fail  to do so, there are some nice places in those countries but for the most part they are third world shit holes. Israel is the only country in the region with a decent quality of life.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

This is my obstacle... perhaps completely transparent to most but an obstacle the same... In those other places, those other countries I see so many other dynamics at work that prevent the most positive things from being recognized in which the sharia law potentially stands for. Yes, agreed, it is up for interpretation and that makes it a bit dangerous considering the track record of it already being 'enforced', but here in America, the land is especially _different_. Now, be that a good thing or else... It provokes a great deal of consideration from me a mere housewife and mother... Yet a woman the same as many who seem to appose it.

So much of the sharia law does mirror Christianity. Bible scholars from around the world even debate Christianity, does that make it less effective? In the best of ways? From my experience it does not. Perhaps what America could do with the sharia law would make all the difference for the rest of the countries who are enforcing it in the 'worst of ways'.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

I just became an american a couple years ago, and I am so so proud to be one. It is not that I am not proud of being Egyptian too, I am, but Egypt that ONCE was a great country, meaning, 5000 years ago.. the time of Phareos. what came after, just didn't mran anything to me.. There is not achievements. I mean UK, France and Israel occupied my country for years, changed a lot of its core, and values. To get occupation out of it is not achievment.. it is like a woman who wears blue contacts, and dye her silky black hair blond, and change her outfit, when she takes all that off and reveal herself, is that consider an achievment? taking what is belong to you, is that an achievement? Too bad this country was once a great one, like Iraq, and Iran and other countries


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> No but a government that does not understand the spiritual necessities of guidance and direction is also something I'd rather not have.
> 
> I do not like erosion of faith that seems to be promoted at this point. *It seems important to a people of any nation to know it's government represents some type of faith in a higher power.*



That's the antithesis of gubment.  Stay outta my religion, I'll stay outta yours.  How does that grab ya?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> This is my obstacle... perhaps completely transparent to most but an obstacle the same... In those other places, those other countries I see so many other dynamics at work that prevent the most positive things from being recognized in which the sharia law potentially stands for. Yes, agreed, it is up for interpretation and that makes it a bit dangerous considering the track record of it already being 'enforced', but here in America, the land is especially _different_. Now, be that a good thing or else... It provokes a great deal of consideration from me a mere housewife and mother... Yet a woman the same as many who seem to appose it.
> 
> So much of the sharia law does mirror Christianity. Bible scholars from around the world even debate Christianity, does that make it less effective? In the best of ways? From my experience it does not. Perhaps what America could do with the sharia law would make all the difference for the rest of the countries who are enforcing it in the 'worst of ways'.



so, you don't see the amount of violence and killings in their book at any point? is that more effective to you? PLEASE, speak a clear English, so a simple american, or immigrant (whatever you call it) like me can understand


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > huh!!! no women can wear short sleeves shirt, or even a skirt, without guys whistle, and maybe say nice, or nasty things about her legs, or face, or... every little inch of a woman's body.. is just nasty!!  harrasments are everywhere, in the bus, train, work, neigbourhood, even streets.. not only women, any other religion other tham muslims get crushed like a roach, psychologically, and personally, and any other way possible.. I have a sister still back in Egypt, when she tried to apply for a job in a very decent medicine company (as she's a chemist), next day she called to follow up, the receptionist told her, "oh you are the christian one, sorry don't have a job for you"  and from this you can imagine, any other companies, and the responses she recieved .. it is just too much..
> ...



While SH is a horrid thing because so many cannot seem to recover from it's repercussions, there is such a bigger picture here. What is shocking to me is that after the 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's being what they were... here in America. The sexual revolution and such... and yet in the 90's the sex crimes were no less! There is most definitely a flaw in the system at some point, and while I do not wish to change 'the system', I would hope more come to better understand just what it is we do to 'ourselves'. 

^^ My response regarding issues in the US more so than in Egypt, but is Egypt following suit?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations Nahla on your becoming an American citizen.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Are you saying that our law here is like Egypt's law when it comes to sex crimes? I am just trying to translate your speech ma'am


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my obstacle... perhaps completely transparent to most but an obstacle the same... In those other places, those other countries I see so many other dynamics at work that prevent the most positive things from being recognized in which the sharia law potentially stands for. Yes, agreed, it is up for interpretation and that makes it a bit dangerous considering the track record of it already being 'enforced', but here in America, the land is especially _different_. Now, be that a good thing or else... It provokes a great deal of consideration from me a mere housewife and mother... Yet a woman the same as many who seem to appose it.
> ...



I have read through the koran in which I own, yes. No it is not necessarily more effective. It is a different approach, a different way. Some may need such differences within their lives.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

No, I am asking if Egypt is following suit in having fashion 'evolution' to 'free the body'. 

It is not that I do not love America as we are, it is because I do that I want to better understand what is it about the sharia law that scares 'us' the most. Is it how it has already been applied? Or our resistance to the specifics of it? And who is more apposed to it? Women? Men? Christians? Mainstream?

Do the majority of the people within the countries in which already have it hate it so much? Do they really? I suppose I need to google far more than the law itself.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Differences as invade, kill, stone.. etc?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Fuck me Amadeus!  Who in the hell are you to dictate what people may need in their lives?  If YOU need it, by all means.  Go git it.  Leave others OUT of it.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

Melissa, The law itself is a part of the religion which tells people how and what to do everyday life, it continuously incite people to war, or jihad, read your book honey, and sure you will know.. Do you know they teach the Quran in schools, and make all students memorize it or they fail? this is enforce, isn't it? I am not saying the book is good but people are wrongly practicing? NOOOOOOO no no, not at all. it is all of it... I have respect for all relgion except this one.. bcoz it does NOT respect anyone or any thing, whoever does not believe in it get punished. What kind of respect I or anyone else should have for it?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

Oldsalt, dahling, who are YOU to say that no one else needs it? Just because YOU obviously refuse or deny it. Holy hell, YOU may not need it. Some individuals THRIVE off of threat and violence. American ACCOMMODATES that fact much like it is a disease. Don't get pissy, post something productive other than the fact that you don't like it, we get the point. YOU don't like it. It is okay that you don't. I bet you take medication don't you? Or should perhaps.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Oldsalt, dahling, who are YOU to say that no one else needs it? Just because YOU obviously refuse or deny it. Holy hell, YOU may not need it. Some individuals THRIVE off of threat and violence. American ACCOMMODATES that fact much like it is a disease. Don't get pissy, post something productive other than the fact that you don't like it, we get the point. YOU don't like it. It is okay that you don't. I bet you take medication don't you? Or should perhaps.



It's called FREEDOM, idiot.  I spent over 23 years defending it.  Sell your shit somewhere's else.  DON'T TREAD ON ME


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla, you have amazed me. I am proud to boast of 'immigrants' such as you coming here.

The sad fact is more times than not many people, and perhaps not even a majority, but many DO NEED direction. I tend to be one of them. I NEED my KJV bible. I NEED my man to be the head of our home. I NEED for those that matter most in my life to tell me what it is they expect of me so that I know how to best please them, yes, even how to best serve them.

I also have come into an amazing benefit though in my life because of my focus on better understanding depths within people. I better understand much of what is NOT said. It is not an easy life to understand in so many areas just how horridly 'we' tend to fail the ones that matter the most. Sunni Man mentioned phantoms. So much of my life has been influenced by the fact that I understand a great deal of the hidden things in which are only represented by the 'ways' in which we 'respond'.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldsalt, dahling, who are YOU to say that no one else needs it? Just because YOU obviously refuse or deny it. Holy hell, YOU may not need it. Some individuals THRIVE off of threat and violence. American ACCOMMODATES that fact much like it is a disease. Don't get pissy, post something productive other than the fact that you don't like it, we get the point. YOU don't like it. It is okay that you don't. I bet you take medication don't you? Or should perhaps.
> ...



You need not worry, I'm not the one who would.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 22, 2011)

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



Definitely happening only over my dead body.  Freedom *from* religion is totally worth dying over.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



But you are advocating it here!  Who 'is' the one who would?  Don't post veiled threats.  Speak you mind, or STFU.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope Melissa you understand the hidden, and implied and direct violence in Quran and sharia law too. Believe me it is not something you or any one would like to live under. If you like a couple things about it (although I don't see what's in it to like), so it must be in our constitution, or any FAIR country that does NOT apply that law. Believe me, that law is hell on earth.. There is not ONE reference to that whole religion anywhere. It is NOT from God for sure, and many people know that. You know even the most muslim country in the world, Iran, know that. ask and talk to any Iranian here and they will tell you it is a F.. up religion. Read and see Mohmmed history and life and you will know.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Okay, I'll tell ya straight out. I would be one of the FIRST in line to give the preachers, teachers, scientists, doctors, psychiatrists, pharmers, farmers, etc the big wet kiss they soooo deserve for the devoted efforts into changing the lives of obvious fucked in the head individuals such as most of us prove ourselves to be, if not immediately than usually through time. 

Seriously? I wasn't threatening anyone. I'm all about the love. I was taught differently than to fight. I am a WOman.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I hope Melissa you understand the hidden, and implied and direct violence in Quran and sharia law too. Believe me it is not something you or any one would like to live under. If you like a couple things about it (although I don't see what's in it to like), so it must be in our constitution, or any FAIR country that does NOT apply that law. Believe me, that law is hell on earth.. There is not ONE reference to that whole religion anywhere. It is NOT from God for sure, and many people know that. You know even the most muslim country in the world, Iran, know that. ask and talk to any Iranian here and they will tell you it is a F.. up religion. Read and see Mohmmed history and life and you will know.



magpie has outed herself.  She has implied someone is going to tread on 'me', i.e. all who oppose implementing sharia in the USA.  magpie is a terrorist, and should be treated as such.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



(um, that does sound a bit deluded, surely)


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



All your posts do, but rest assured, I know what you're about, and I will treat you accordingly.  And you claimed to advocate love.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Melissa you understand the hidden, and implied and direct violence in Quran and sharia law too. Believe me it is not something you or any one would like to live under. If you like a couple things about it (although I don't see what's in it to like), so it must be in our constitution, or any FAIR country that does NOT apply that law. Believe me, that law is hell on earth.. There is not ONE reference to that whole religion anywhere. It is NOT from God for sure, and many people know that. You know even the most muslim country in the world, Iran, know that. ask and talk to any Iranian here and they will tell you it is a F.. up religion. Read and see Mohmmed history and life and you will know.
> ...




OLDsalt does get stepped on so says our KJV bible because it has obviously lost it's savior for 1 2 b dysmisif ass OLDsalt iz.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Nahla, you have amazed me. I am proud to boast of 'immigrants' such as you coming here.
> 
> The sad fact is more times than not many people, and perhaps not even a majority, but many DO NEED direction. I tend to be one of them. I NEED my KJV bible. I NEED my man to be the head of our home. I NEED for those that matter most in my life to tell me what it is they expect of me so that I know how to best please them, yes, even how to best serve them.
> 
> I also have come into an amazing benefit though in my life because of my focus on better understanding depths within people. I better understand much of what is NOT said. It is not an easy life to understand in so many areas just how horridly 'we' tend to fail the ones that matter the most. Sunni Man mentioned phantoms. So much of my life has been influenced by the fact that I understand a great deal of the hidden things in which are only represented by the 'ways' in which we 'respond'.


 This is a beautiful post Melissa.

 With a spiritual depth almost beyond measure.    

 Sadly many people here will not be able to grasp its significance.

 Or the points that you are trying to express.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I hope Melissa you understand the hidden, and implied and direct violence in Quran and sharia law too. Believe me it is not something you or any one would like to live under. If you like a couple things about it (although I don't see what's in it to like), so it must be in our constitution, or any FAIR country that does NOT apply that law. Believe me, that law is hell on earth.. There is not ONE reference to that whole religion anywhere. It is NOT from God for sure, and many people know that. You know even the most muslim country in the world, Iran, know that. ask and talk to any Iranian here and they will tell you it is a F.. up religion. Read and see Mohmmed history and life and you will know.





Anything worth having out of Sharia law is already in US law.  Many things in Sharia law would be a choice under US law - knock yourself out, if that's what melts your butter.

And remember to never, ever, ever, ever - no, not never tell me I'm under 'Sharia law' because I choose to obey US law regarding murder and theft.

Freedom from religion - GUARANTEED: United States Constitution


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Nothing you can post will undo what I read.  I can't unread it.  Bring your islamicshit here, you'll get post 9/11.  And stop hiding, too, it makes you look weak.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla, you have amazed me. I am proud to boast of 'immigrants' such as you coming here.
> ...



word salad, a fucked up sarah palin camel jockey in disguise.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



How loving of you.  I've reduced your argument to this?  You suck.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

OLDsalt, YES I do suck frequently.... um, what am I sucking btw? The Unicorn horn that your head is lacking or the one mine has gained? 

DO you understand that your way reminds me too much of an argument I could see blessed congressional members having over the coal industry and why such laws could not possibly be allowed within the US. It would force a portion of the population to recognize a comfortable, even happy life without electricity.

Does that damage the coal industry if such laws were to pass? Holy hell, it would to the point in which they'd have to re-establish the output. I grew up heating with coal, we even preferred it over wood because it was hotter and lasted longer. We only had ONE pot belly stove for our house and though it was in the basement, it worked so well we could even cook off of it.

OLDsalt, are you a rep for the coal industry? If you are, my gratitude could not be spoken within words of a post, for sure, but for aspects of laws such as sharia to be merely CONSIDERED by our government does not mean less business. Honestly? It may mean more, and MORE LOCAL PROFIT. Eh, perhaps I may be the deluded one. I just love America that much.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

people, it does NOT worth it. Seriously, everytime talk start with religion, especially about islam, it ends up like this... its violence, and horrible vibe sneak up on you like the devil.. Oh God how much, I do hate what it does to people.. I won't deny it, I hate it too. It ruined my life, and my beloved ones too. Thank god I am here.. Please people don't turn this country to another Iran.. enough one has turned already (egypt)


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla, seriously, it is quite healthy to have disputes. Nothing is violent between OLDsalt and I.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

it is healthy if it friendly argument, I don't really see any friendly sentence here.. sorry, but this is what I think the cause of it, and it will never change.. too bad people don't see it yet..


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla said:


> people, it does NOT worth it. Seriously, everytime talk start with religion, especially about islam, it ends up like this... its violence, and horrible vibe sneak up on you like the devil.. Oh God how much, I do hate what it does to people.. I won't deny it, I hate it too. It ruined my life, and my beloved ones too. Thank god I am here.. Please people don't turn this country to another Iran.. enough one has turned already (egypt)



It IS worth it.   Snakes in the grass must be exposed.  I do not want you getting bitten, Nahla.  I'll defend you with my life.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Nahla, seriously, it is quite healthy to have disputes. Nothing is violent between OLDsalt and I.



WRONG.  You threatened violence.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla, seriously, it is quite healthy to have disputes. Nothing is violent between OLDsalt and I.
> ...



Specifically quote where I threatened you dear salt. I can assure you it wasn't what you thought it was.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you Oldsalt, thats very sweet of you


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



I have.  You cannot retract what I read.  My whole perception of you has changed.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

Oldsalt you have gained more than my respect.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Oldsalt you have gained more than my respect.



Doesn't explain your position.  Next.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > people, it does NOT worth it. Seriously, everytime talk start with religion, especially about islam, it ends up like this... its violence, and horrible vibe sneak up on you like the devil.. Oh God how much, I do hate what it does to people.. I won't deny it, I hate it too. It ruined my life, and my beloved ones too. Thank god I am here.. Please people don't turn this country to another Iran.. enough one has turned already (egypt)
> ...



Um OH really? Did you not just claim Nahla to be a terrorist several posts before, or was it the referencing of her post to me?  Get your cars together the circus is heading out and the train is leaving 'oldsalt' behind unless the religious act can get itself together. PERIOD. The board think it about posters and playwrights? Actors and artists? THOSE are the People who need what they do to survive the 'death til we part' deals they make within 'this' life 

The supposed threats to this nation may be the very cures for 'it all'. Hollywood doesn't have the edge. The base industries do, but only if they stay within the grasp of the basic peoples within the land in which they dwell.  A backward understanding, indeed.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



You are the terrorist.  Do not deny what you post.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

I am a terrorist?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

magpie has outed herself. She has implied someone is going to tread on 'me', i.e. all who oppose implementing sharia in the USA. magpie is a terrorist, and should be treated as such.
__________________'

Mel is a terrorist, that spell it out?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I am a terrorist?



Nope, more mel spin.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 22, 2011)

I have many friends who are Egyptian.

 And several mosques that I attended have wonderful Egyptian Imams.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Take yer muslim shit back home hon.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I have many friends who are Egyptian.
> 
> And several mosques that I attended have wonderful Egyptian Imams.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## daveman (Jun 22, 2011)

chanel said:


> Because that's what the Koran says and even "moderates" believe in that.


Hence the OP.

He's destined to go through life disappointed.


----------



## daveman (Jun 22, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> This is my obstacle... perhaps completely transparent to most but an obstacle the same... In those other places, those other countries I see so many other dynamics at work that prevent the most positive things from being recognized in which the sharia law potentially stands for. Yes, agreed, it is up for interpretation and that makes it a bit dangerous considering the track record of it already being 'enforced', but here in America, the land is especially _different_. Now, be that a good thing or else... It provokes a great deal of consideration from me a mere housewife and mother... Yet a woman the same as many who seem to appose it.
> 
> So much of the sharia law does mirror Christianity. Bible scholars from around the world even debate Christianity, does that make it less effective? In the best of ways? From my experience it does not. Perhaps what America could do with the sharia law would make all the difference for the rest of the countries who are enforcing it in the 'worst of ways'.


Sharia isn't moderating the oppression in nations where it's in force.

Sharia IS the oppression in nations where it's in force.  

You _refuse_ to understand that.  

There are no "good" aspects of Sharia that we would do well to adopt that aren't already here codified in law.  NONE.  

I repeat:  If you want it so much, move to someplace that already has it.  Don't forget to turn your calendar back 1400 years.


----------



## daveman (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I just became an american a couple years ago, and I am so so proud to be one. It is not that I am not proud of being Egyptian too, I am, but Egypt that ONCE was a great country, meaning, 5000 years ago.. the time of Phareos. what came after, just didn't mran anything to me.. There is not achievements. I mean UK, France and Israel occupied my country for years, changed a lot of its core, and values. To get occupation out of it is not achievment.. it is like a woman who wears blue contacts, and dye her silky black hair blond, and change her outfit, when she takes all that off and reveal herself, is that consider an achievment? taking what is belong to you, is that an achievement? Too bad this country was once a great one, like Iraq, and Iran and other countries



You'll have to remember, Nahla, that your personal experience means nothing.  Two people who have never lived under Sharia say it's great.  

One says it because she's been lied to.  

The other says it because he's a liar.


----------



## daveman (Jun 22, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Especially one as oppressive as Islam.


----------



## daveman (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla, you have amazed me. I am proud to boast of 'immigrants' such as you coming here.
> ...



All smokescreen.  She's advocating Sharia.

Do you know her in real life?  Did you put her up to this?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla, Islam in Egypt has a long and glorious history.

 I would think that you would be proud of it.

 And want to brag about what it has done for your former country.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 22, 2011)

what Islam did to my country? Really you wanna know? Beofre Islam my country was 100 % Christian, they came and enofrce it on us, killed many of us, perscuted us, put us in jail, for reasons and for just being christians, burn down our churches, kidnapped our girls and force them to marry muslims (girls 14 and 15 years old, after blackmail them with fake or real sex pictures) force many of my family to leave the country after being raped becoz I was wearing a short sleeves t.shirt in Ramadan. is that enough or you wanna know what Islam brought to my former country?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 22, 2011)

I thought that Egypt has been an Islamic country for a 1,000 years.?

 When was it ever 100% Christian??


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 22, 2011)

this post is circular.  somebody please say something new...


----------



## daveman (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahla said:


> what Islam did to my country? Really you wanna know? Beofre Islam my country was 100 % Christian, they came and enofrce it on us, killed many of us, perscuted us, put us in jail, for reasons and for just being christians, burn down our churches, kidnapped our girls and force them to marry muslims (girls 14 and 15 years old, after blackmail them with fake or real sex pictures) force many of my family to leave the country after being raped becoz I was wearing a short sleeves t.shirt in Ramadan. is that enough or you wanna know what Islam brought to my former country?


Sunni sees nothing wrong with any of that.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 22, 2011)

hammer a square peg into a circle all you want, it ain't gonna fit


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I have many friends who are Egyptian.
> 
> And several mosques that I attended have wonderful Egyptian Imams.



Whatever melts your butter, Bro'.  I'll respect and defend your freedom to associate and believe what you want until the day you don't respect mine.  If that ever happens, we'll have a real problem.

No means 'no'.  Keep your Sharia in your pants when you're around me.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Well the culture here in the US and Egypt is completely different, over here in the US if I pinch a womans ass in the streets and tell her sexually suggestive slurs, I can be arrested  by the police for sexual harassment. If I do it in Egypt, nobody will do anything to help the woman, you really can't compare how women are treated in Egypt to the US, even the women covered in burkas get sexually harassed, I really think you need to take a trip over to Egypt and see what its really like.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Nahla, you have amazed me. I am proud to boast of 'immigrants' such as you coming here.
> 
> *The sad fact is more times than not many people, and perhaps not even a majority, but many DO NEED direction. I tend to be one of them. I NEED my KJV bible. I NEED my man to be the head of our home. I NEED for those that matter most in my life to tell me what it is they expect of me so that I know how to best please them, yes, even how to best serve them.*
> I also have come into an amazing benefit though in my life because of my focus on better understanding depths within people. I better understand much of what is NOT said. It is not an easy life to understand in so many areas just how horridly 'we' tend to fail the ones that matter the most. Sunni Man mentioned phantoms. So much of my life has been influenced by the fact that I understand a great deal of the hidden things in which are only represented by the 'ways' in which we 'respond'.



Ok if you need these things thats fine but why do you feel the need to push your lifestyle on others? these kinds of things need to be a personal choice, not something the government forces down your throat like in Middle Eastern countries.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

daveman said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I just became an american a couple years ago, and I am so so proud to be one. It is not that I am not proud of being Egyptian too, I am, but Egypt that ONCE was a great country, meaning, 5000 years ago.. the time of Phareos. what came after, just didn't mran anything to me.. There is not achievements. I mean UK, France and Israel occupied my country for years, changed a lot of its core, and values. To get occupation out of it is not achievment.. it is like a woman who wears blue contacts, and dye her silky black hair blond, and change her outfit, when she takes all that off and reveal herself, is that consider an achievment? taking what is belong to you, is that an achievement? Too bad this country was once a great one, like Iraq, and Iran and other countries
> ...



I think that says everything right there, Nahla has lived in Egypt for most of her life and wants nothing to do with Sharia, and 2 people in the US who have never been to a Muslim country 1 day in their lives think its a great idea. Hmmm I'm gonna have to go with Nahla on this one.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

I know this post suppose to be NOT about Egypt, but it is an example of a modern, civil country that apply sharia law, see Libya too, Morrocco, all North Africa, and some in South. Except for Turkey, which muslim, but does NOT apply that law. You have to see, experience and live in it to see the truth..


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I thought that Egypt has been an Islamic country for a 1,000 years.?
> 
> When was it ever 100% Christian??



It is my country, you know??!! I know my country history, you can check it out.. it was rulled by a priest too, but they had inside problem so, they thought when they bring in muslims they could fix it, nobody know the truth untill it was too late.. Sunni, you know your country history (whatever this country is, was), right?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I know this post suppose to be NOT about Egypt, but it is an example of a modern, civil country that apply sharia law, see Libya too, Morrocco, all North Africa, and some in South. Except for Turkey, which muslim, but does NOT apply that law. *You have to see, experience and live in it to see the truth*..



Quoted for truth, absolutely, you definently have to live it to see what it is really like. People need to know what their asking for.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that Egypt has been an Islamic country for a 1,000 years.?
> ...



 I looked it up and Egypt was never a 100% Christian country as you claim.

 And has been Islamic since the 7th century


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


No wonder it's a shithole.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

historically it was Saint Mark the Evangelist, during the first century AD, who actually is considered to be the founder of the church. He preached and suffered martyrdom in Alexandria around the time that Nero ruled Rome.

 There were some disagreement that caused split of the church which never settled , however, and although many attempts at reunion were made in the fifth and sixth centuries - and again in recent years - the dissenters from the Chalcedonian decision remain separated from the Orthodox Church.

 when the Arabs invaded Egypt in the mid-seventh century AD, they met little resistance form the native Christian population. 
Resource.. touregypt.net


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2011)

The second oldest university in the world is Al Azhar Islamic University in Egypt.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

Egypt is known as the birth place of Christian monasteries.
Another outstanding contribution was the Didascalia, the famous catechetical school in Alexandria where early Christian scholars labored to prove that reason and revelation, philosophy and theology were not only compatible, but also essential for each other's comprehension. This was the first Catechetical School in the world. The first great scholar who served as head of the Didascalia was Pantaenus, who probably ran the school for about a 20 year period between 180 and 200 AD. However, probably the most important theologian and prolific author associated with the school was Origen

When St. Mark died in Alexandria in year 68 AD, his body was buried in the chapel at &#8220;Beucalis&#8221;. In the year 828, the remains were stolen and placed in the Venice cathedral. In 1970 the largest cathedral in Africa was built in Cairo, St. Mark's Coptic Cathedral. Before the cathedral was finished Pope Paul VI returned to Egypt the body of St. Mark. With much ceremony this was placed in a grave beneath the main altar. Nowadays, weekly meetings are held there where the pope addresses the crowds.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2011)

In the overall scheme of things.

 Christianity only played a very small part in the history of Egypt.

 Really not much more than a foot note in the history books.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

so, it is by length to you?


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The second oldest university in the world is Al Azhar Islamic University in Egypt.



Al-Azhar University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
On freedom of speech
In October 2007, Muhammad Sayyid Tantawy, then the Grand Imam of Al-Azhar, drew allegations of stifling freedom of speech when he asked the Egyptian government to toughen its rules and punishments against journalists. During a Friday sermon in the presence of Egyptian Prime Minister Ahmed Nazif and a number of ministers, Tantawy is alleged to have stated that journalism which contributes to the spread of false rumours rather than true news deserves to be boycotted, and that it is tantamount to sinning for readers to purchase such newspapers. Tantawy, a supporter of former Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak, also called for a punishment of eighty lashes to "those who spread rumors" in an indictment of speculation by journalists over Mubarak's ill health and possible death.[19][20] This is not the first time that he has criticized the Egyptian press regarding its news coverage nor is it the first time he in return has been accused by the press of opposing freedom of speech. During a religious celebration in the same month, Tantawy released comments alluding to "the arrogant and the pretenders who accuse others with the ugliest vice and unsubstantiated charges". In response, Egypt's press union issued a statement suggesting that Tantawy appeared to be involved in inciting and escalating a campaign against journalists and freedom of the press.[21]​Yes, they truly are a beacon of light and freedom.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The second oldest university in the world is Al Azhar Islamic University in Egypt.
> ...



Thats it, this system sounds so free and enlightening, I am moving to Egypt as soon as possible.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The second oldest university in the world is Al Azhar Islamic University in Egypt.
> ...





LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, this is nothing, last time I went back home to visit my family, last year. I found that they put more microphone speaker very close to my house, almost IN my home, that we can HAVE to listen to the preacher speach. It was not any fun, as he was cursing us and getting people really upset that we (christians) live in THEIR country.. I didn't know should I laugh, or worry for my family's life!!!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2011)

So Nahla, you are not proud of the great Islamic history of Egypt?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



From what I gather the Muslims in Egypt are tired of the Christians Nahla and want them gone, like in Pakistan and Iraq, is this true?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> So Nahla, you are not proud of the great Islamic history of Egypt?



You didn not understand any of what I said, did you? why would I be proud of something does NOT represent me, and caused a lot of pain, and horrible times for my people?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > So Nahla, you are not proud of the great Islamic history of Egypt?
> ...



 When you say your people.

 Are you talking about Egyptians or Christians?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



High Gravity, I am not sure about Pakistan, but I know about Iraq. I believe Pakistan is pretty much like Iran. Iraq like Sudan, they devided into north and south, but still suffer..


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Egyptain Christians.. that's where I came from.. Right?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2011)

Now I can see why the Egyptian Muslims wanted to kick out and undesirable person like you.

 You went around during Ramadan dressed half naked with your arms not covered.

 Disrespecting them and your culture.


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Given Islam's history of murdering infidels, you should worry.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Now I can see why the Egyptian Muslims wanted to kick out and undesirable person like you.
> 
> You went around during Ramadan dressed half naked with your arms not covered.
> 
> Disrespecting them and your culture.



Arms not covered is considered half naked?


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Now I can see why the Egyptian Muslims wanted to kick out and undesirable person like you.
> 
> You went around during Ramadan dressed half naked with your arms not covered.
> 
> Disrespecting them and your culture.



Should she be killed for it?  What does Islam say?


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The second oldest university in the world is Al Azhar Islamic University in Egypt.
> ...


Sunni, I take it you agree with this, then?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Now I can see why the Egyptian Muslims wanted to kick out and undesirable person like you.
> 
> You went around during Ramadan dressed half naked with your arms not covered.
> 
> Disrespecting them and your culture.



Seriously? You accusing me of what? a T.shirt and jeans and a cross in my nick, at 12 noon. There is NO law against wearing clothes, They DID NOT kick me out.. I chose not live with them.. if you think this is my fault you are just another F..ing mulsim hyprcrite, ass talking shit, terrorist like them.. why don't you go back and increase their honor ASS?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla, you have amazed me. I am proud to boast of 'immigrants' such as you coming here.
> ...



Okay High_Gravity, I don't necessarily need to go to any third world country to better understand the FACT that our medical bills here within the US are an issue. Our doctors are some of the least appreciated members of our society it seems. Why? Because so few individuals understand themselves well enough. So few make an attempt at studying up on their own health concerns and being proactive about 'it all'. 

Our 'government' is minimizing the recognition of our God and THAT pisses me off because from what I have come to LOVE about this nation is it's amazing accessibility to some of the best healthcare within the world. Redefine God for those who have issues with religion's grasp on 'mortal man'. Principalities and powers, the orders that be, authoritative figures and such have BECOME GOD for many more than just mainstream here within America... and while I accept that, I appreciate all of them and what they represent (both the good and the bad) for there to be so little direction given to a mass of people, so little spiritual shepherding, it could prove disruptive if not completely destructive to the whole system.

While perhaps implementing the whole sharia law to any part of America may not be possible considering the backlash, I would hope that the more Muslims coming here the more our educational outlets will help 'us all' to better understand the spiritual depths of an obvious separate people.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



A persons relationship with God is a personal matter, the government has no business telling you to believe in God or not. Last time I checked Doctors make a good salary, so I would not call them unappreciated in the US.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Now I can see why the Egyptian Muslims wanted to kick out and undesirable person like you.
> ...



Sunni is just saying things to make you mad at this point Nahla.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe they should have stoned me too!! like that 13 years old Somalian girl, who has been stoned to death because 3 men raped her.. ass? be PROUD, THIS IS YOUR F..ED UP CULTURE, and religion..


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Now I can see why the Egyptian Muslims wanted to kick out and undesirable person like you.
> ...



 Sounds like you have an acid tongue and a filthy mouth full of cuss words.

 No wonder they didn't like a rebellious and nasty talking woman like you.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I wish he goes somewhere in ME and LIVE the dream of applying that stupid shit sharia law on his mother or sister and see how he feels about it. Probably he would stone, and kill them too with his muslim brothers..


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



They deserve a damned good salary for the devotion they put into their work in helping those in which actually do as they are suggested when they go to the wise wo/men. They are unappreciated by the masses in which disregard the doctors' suggestions and continue to yet rack up bills that cannot be paid even by 'the system'.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Umm ok, this is a totally different thread than Sharia law. If Doctors are getting paid a good salary they are fine, that means they are appreciated.


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Should she be killed for it? What does Islam say?


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



OH, YEAAA, if you want more I can give you more. You thought because I am from middle east I should be like a cat, quiet and say amen to my keeper? that's what US taught me, to defend myself from asses like you. It gave me my freedom, and respect no matter what you say..


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Sunnis just saying stuff to rile you up at this point, don't fall for it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2011)

​


Nahla said:


> OH, YEAAA, if you want more I can give you more. You thought because I am from middle east I should be like a cat, quiet and say amen to my keeper? that's what US taught me, to defend myself from asses like you. It gave me my freedom, and respect no matter what you say..


Nahla, No matter if you're talking about Egypt or America.

 Rudeness and bad manners is an ugly thing especially comming from a woman


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I aint owe him anything.. I speak and say WHATEVER I want.. FREEDOMMMMMMMMMM. I know what he said meant to bother me, but I don't care.. Christian egyptian WERE my people, and it got occupied by arabs, and muslims, just like any other occupied country, palastine ( if it is considered occupied).. The is NO respect from me to them.. and ask any Christian in Egypt..


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Nahla said:
> ...



when you judge me, by shallow judement, or accusing me of something does NOT make any sense, what do you want me to tell you? Sorry I was wearing a cross, and a t shirt? or sorry for being christian? or sorry for what?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> when you judge me, by shallow judement, or accusing me of something does NOT make any sense, what do you want me to tell you? Sorry I was wearing a cross, and a t shirt? or sorry for being christian? or sorry for what?



 All that I can say is welcome to America.

 You will fit right in with Western women and their attitudes.


----------



## George Costanza (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I think the four witnesses to a rape rule is a good thing.



You do realize that such a rule makes it impossible for any man to ever be prosecuted for rape, right?


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I think the four witnesses to a rape rule is a good thing.
> ...


That's why he thinks it's a good thing.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > when you judge me, by shallow judement, or accusing me of something does NOT make any sense, what do you want me to tell you? Sorry I was wearing a cross, and a t shirt? or sorry for being christian? or sorry for what?
> ...



I don't need you to tell me where I fit.. western women attitude? Really? is that why you became muslim? bocz you didn't like OUR attitude? you want a cat to raise and subject to you and bear you kittens, I mean kids?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I think the four witnesses to a rape rule is a good thing.
> ...



 I am sure that the Duke lacrosse team would agree with that law.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



The Duke Lacross Team are not in prison.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 23, 2011)

what is that team has to do with anything in this thread?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> what is that team has to do with anything in this thread?



It doesn't.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > what is that team has to do with anything in this thread?
> ...



Five members of The Duke Lacross Team were accused of assault several years ago.  



Proving once again the old college saying "Daddys lawyer ROCKS!"


----------



## logical4u (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sharia law is an integral part of Islam.
> 
> To remove it from the religion .
> 
> ...



And that is why it is a "system" of death, destruction, and deception.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Check out "legion" in the Bible, or read Demonic, Ann Coulter's book.  That is how islam, liberalism, communism, socialism all work.  It is about the group (in reality, the group's leaders power), not the individual.  There is no room for individual identity or personal property, it all (including the people) belongs to the group.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 23, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> No, I am asking if Egypt is following suit in having fashion 'evolution' to 'free the body'.
> 
> It is not that I do not love America as we are, it is because I do that I want to better understand what is it about the sharia law that scares 'us' the most. Is it how it has already been applied? Or our resistance to the specifics of it? And who is more apposed to it? Women? Men? Christians? Mainstream?
> 
> Do the majority of the people within the countries in which already have it hate it so much? Do they really? I suppose I need to google far more than the law itself.



IMHO, Egypt is on the way to replacing a bad dictator with a worse dictatorship of Sharia based laws.  It will only get worse.

Look at all those countries that "claim" to be Sharia based with over 90% muslim populations, do you see peaceful, spiritual countries?  Yes, there are other factors at work, but there are no "good" examples of a Sharia based system in the modern world.  The "colonies" are regressing to the barbaric 600s, with the plan to force the entire world to join them in that dark time frame.  Futility is doing the same thing and expecting different results.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 23, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Nahla, you have amazed me. I am proud to boast of 'immigrants' such as you coming here.
> 
> The sad fact is more times than not many people, and perhaps not even a majority, but many DO NEED direction. I tend to be one of them. I NEED my KJV bible. I NEED my man to be the head of our home. I NEED for those that matter most in my life to tell me what it is they expect of me so that I know how to best please them, yes, even how to best serve them.
> 
> I also have come into an amazing benefit though in my life because of my focus on better understanding depths within people. I better understand much of what is NOT said. It is not an easy life to understand in so many areas just how horridly 'we' tend to fail the ones that matter the most. Sunni Man mentioned phantoms. So much of my life has been influenced by the fact that I understand a great deal of the hidden things in which are only represented by the 'ways' in which we 'respond'.



Oh boy, a "spiritual snob", you know what everybody else needs and feel it is your duty to educate them.  Take the tree out of your eye before trying to remove a splinter from mine.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I have many friends who are Egyptian.
> 
> And several mosques that I attended have wonderful Egyptian Imams.



Then why don't you choose to live there, come on, be honest?


----------



## logical4u (Jun 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> what Islam did to my country? Really you wanna know? Beofre Islam my country was 100 % Christian, they came and enofrce it on us, killed many of us, perscuted us, put us in jail, for reasons and for just being christians, burn down our churches, kidnapped our girls and force them to marry muslims (girls 14 and 15 years old, after blackmail them with fake or real sex pictures) force many of my family to leave the country after being raped becoz I was wearing a short sleeves t.shirt in Ramadan. is that enough or you wanna know what Islam brought to my former country?



I am very sorry you had to endure this.  I hope the Lord blesses you and heals your family.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> In the overall scheme of things.
> 
> Christianity only played a very small part in the history of Egypt.
> 
> Really not much more than a foot note in the history books.



Is that what you will say for this country while encouraging the culture of death, destruction and deceit?


----------



## logical4u (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Now I can see why the Egyptian Muslims wanted to kick out and undesirable person like you.
> 
> You went around during Ramadan dressed half naked with your arms not covered.
> 
> Disrespecting them and your culture.



Yet another example of the "religion of peace": you deserve to be tortured because "I" don't like your behavior.   You are the reason that people want nothing to do with islam.  You are that face of death, destruction and deceit.  You will answer to the Lord, and Mohammed will be confined beside the beast to be cast into the pit.  May He have mercy on your soul.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Why, because those cowardly muslims that did that are soooooo honorable?  Crawl back under a rock cockroach that eats pigs droppings.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Nahla said:
> ...



Practice what you preach!  (Oh that's right, you are muslim, you are one of those that says do as I say, not as I do), pig dropping.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Because he has no love for himself, he was probably raped himself as a boy or in prison.  He probably thinks that islam makes him powerful (over women), and needs that to feel he is human.  He is a sorry human that would defile himself to hurt another person.  May the Lord have mercy on his soul.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 24, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > what Islam did to my country? Really you wanna know? Beofre Islam my country was 100 % Christian, they came and enofrce it on us, killed many of us, perscuted us, put us in jail, for reasons and for just being christians, burn down our churches, kidnapped our girls and force them to marry muslims (girls 14 and 15 years old, after blackmail them with fake or real sex pictures) force many of my family to leave the country after being raped becoz I was wearing a short sleeves t.shirt in Ramadan. is that enough or you wanna know what Islam brought to my former country?
> ...



Thank you, I am not saying this is ONLY happens to me, it happens to every girl, who is NOT a muslim in my country. We know our culture is harsh, so we tried JUST to live by, not rebel. Because even if we rebel, there nothing will be done, like now.. Christians were demonstrating for 14 days in front of the TV station, and was TOTALLY ignored.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 24, 2011)

Nahla said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



they were demonstrating because they burned down few churches, and kidnapped little girls and forced them to marry muslims (which happens more every day since the so-called revolution)


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 24, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I hate to say it Nahla but I called it on this one, I knew once Mubarak was gone Egypt was going to become even more radicalized, they've already been on a witch hunt accusing people of being Israeli spies, abusing Christians, and doing even worse in regards to womens rights. People will long for the days of Mubarak.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 24, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



It was not any better, believe me. Everything that is happening now publically, happened before in secret.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 24, 2011)

Nahla said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Well just be glad you are in the US, I see some very dark days ahead for all the countries in the Middle East.


----------



## Nahla (Jun 24, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I am very happy, but I feel bad they are taking over my country.. worried still about my family...


----------



## Nahla (Jun 26, 2011)

I guess the american people has voted, and won... Sharia has NO place in the US


----------



## logical4u (Jun 30, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I guess the american people has voted, and won... Sharia has NO place in the US



That won't stop those that want the culture of death, destruction and deceit to be here, sorry, we must stay vigilant.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 1, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the american people has voted, and won... Sharia has NO place in the US
> ...



True, BUT the US is strong, and always will be, no matter what kind of imaginary religion try to enforce itself on its people. I have faith in it, and from previous experience, people learn fast.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 1, 2011)

Sharia law will someday be part of the American legal system.

 Who would have guessed that around 60 years ago segregation would end and we would have a black president.

 Or that states in America would allow Homo marriage.

 Yes, Sharia law will be woven into the fabric of America.

 It's going to take many years but it will happen.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sharia law will someday be part of the American legal system.
> 
> Who would have guessed that around 60 years ago segregation would end and we would have a black president.
> 
> ...



Your examples for comparison involve a lessening of restriction.  Tell us, what aspects of Sharia do you think will make things less restrictive?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sharia law will someday be part of the American legal system.
> 
> Who would have guessed that around 60 years ago segregation would end and we would have a black president.
> 
> ...



The problem with that comparison is when the US ended Jim Crow laws and allowed gays to be married it became less restrictive, allowing Sharia into the US is going in the totally opposite direction, the US would have to become 500 times more religious and restrictive to sow in Sharia law into the books.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 1, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia law will someday be part of the American legal system.
> ...




Muslims do not operate by the western dichotomy of restrictive are less restrictive.

 We operate on a different paradigm of Halal or Haram.

 Meaning that something either is allowed or forbidden


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Then your examples were poor ones and not really indicative that the US will embrace Sharia.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 1, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Then your examples were poor ones and not really indicative that the US will embrace Sharia.



Why is that?

Because you say so?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Then your examples were poor ones and not really indicative that the US will embrace Sharia.
> ...



Did you not read my previous posts?  Your examples were of the law becoming less restrictive.  Unless Sharia does the same, how are they relevant?  Or are you saying any example of change indicates Sharia will be embraced?


----------



## chanel (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunni Man is correct. If we continue appeasement and allow speech to be stifled, Sharia will be the law of the land in 50 years. Sharia schools, Sharia Courts, Sharia Finance, and of course lots and lots of babies, and the creep will be complete. It won't be embraced by freedom loving people, but by then they'll all be in jail for the heinous crime of speaking out.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 2, 2011)

Too bad, this is the USA, a non Muslim nation. We prefer our religion and government to be seperate but equal. We don't want strict religious doctrine here in control of society. And I luv my sluts.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 2, 2011)

chanel said:


> Sunni Man is correct. If we continue appeasement and allow speech to be stifled, Sharia will be the law of the land in 50 years. Sharia schools, Sharia Courts, Sharia Finance, and of course lots and lots of babies, and the creep will be complete. It won't be embraced by freedom loving people, but by then they'll all be in jail for the heinous crime of speaking out.



no, us rednecks will rebel nd fight to the death for our freedom from the oppression of any religion, or government. I doubt that in 50 the Muslim will have the ball to try and start anything of the nature you speak of, In 50 years there will be other forms of energy usage and oil will wane, the oil magnet nations will weaken and tribal authority will resurface.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 2, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man is correct. If we continue appeasement and allow speech to be stifled, Sharia will be the law of the land in 50 years. Sharia schools, Sharia Courts, Sharia Finance, and of course lots and lots of babies, and the creep will be complete. It won't be embraced by freedom loving people, but by then they'll all be in jail for the heinous crime of speaking out.
> ...



Look at who was elected President in '08.  The man has seriously hurt this nation and indebted its children to "the government".  People that want a 'nanny state' over liberty will go along with anything.  It means they can see their neighbors have things taken away from them, and they will vote for this all day long over voting to take care of themselves.  Sharia, is the ultimate 'nanny state'; it is every aspect of your life and gives permission to your neighbor to slander and bear false witness against you (so that even more can be taken from you).  It is all about "equal misery", not freedom, and the liberals are embracing islam (that will not be seperated from Shariah).  If that is not a hint, I don't know what is, and watch, this next election, how many will vote for the liberal agenda.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 2, 2011)

Obama is not any better,(but Bush was the worst after all).I guess it takes more than 0.6 % (the muslims population in the US) of the population to make a law, Right? besides, most (if not all) of muslim countries around the world (like Egypt, Iran, pakistan, morocoo, libya..etc) see the US as a freedom land, even europe wish to come to freedom land, what would make the US be slavary land again,to become muslim, sharia law applied, non free country? I thought the world going forward, not backward


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2011)

The world is out of balance.

 Only Islam / sharia law can straighten it out.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



Obama is no liberal.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The world is out of balance.
> 
> Only Islam / sharia law can straighten it out.



yes, it's done wonders for the Muslim nations.


----------



## daveman (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The world is out of balance.
> 
> Only Islam / sharia law can straighten it out.



I've seen the way Islam brings balance.  It involves sawing the heads off infidels.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes criminals are executed just the same as in America


----------



## daveman (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Yes criminals are executed just the same as in America


But not for not believing in the official religion.  

No Sharia in America.  Ever.  It's simply not going to happen.  You'll never get people to agree to it voluntarily, and if you try to force them, you will die.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 2, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



What would you call him?  How would you define his agenda?


----------



## Nahla (Jul 3, 2011)

I see that ONLY muslims has always to justify themselves and their religion.. See how many murders, and death caused by muslims, in the name of Islam recently!! See how many countries have been invaded by sword, trying to force itself on its people (like: Spain) which has failed ( not entirely though).  I wonder now, does any one see this is an appealing religion? and if it did, they must be the kind of people that like to be submissive. NOT the ones that like to use their brain


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 3, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



centrists, moderate


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 3, 2011)

I love ya, Sunni Man. In a purely platonic way, of course. Now, why in the heck should we (non-muslim Americans,  I mean) care if our legal system is in sync with Muslim, Christian or Voodoo  dogma or constraints? Because it suits your Muslim biases? Big whoop. I rather live in a religious free zone were nut jobs of all ilk&#8217;s are contained in asylums and medicated. No offense, friend.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 3, 2011)

other than the alleged sharia law, the Ground Zero mosque founder, and his follower sunni man, claim to be applied in the US, I do NOT see any thing that might give a hope or a glance of that law MIGHT come true and be applied for real in the US. As I think that the GZ mosque founder is NOT a very favorable man in NY, or anywhere in the US, especially after what he wants to do, is against people will. Exactly like Islam and muslims.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 3, 2011)

Nahla said:


> other than the alleged sharia law, the Ground Zero mosque founder, and his follower sunni man, claim to be applied in the US, I do NOT see any thing that might give a hope or a glance of that law MIGHT come true and be applied for real in the US. As I think that the GZ mosque founder is NOT a very favorable man in NY, or anywhere in the US, especially after what he wants to do, is against people will. Exactly like Islam and muslims.



Building a Mosque near ground zero, its really not very sensitive to the locals, is it?  I know, New Yawlk is chock full of all sorts of infidels and all. Why, on the same block  as the Islamic studies center  are porno stores and pawn shops. How hollowed can that ground be? Well, how many porno/pawnshop operators spawn suicide cells that killed 3000 innocent people? How many,  Sunni dude?  Ya got ALL the answers. Those business predated the attacks. Needless  to say, the Mosque, post dates the attackBY   Muslim suicide attackers. Mosques FOR Muslims. HMMM Maybe, if people want sensitivity, they should give it? Naw.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 3, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Check out Mugabee's rule, Obama is doing a very similar thing here.  It is not moderate, it is not centrist (67% of the population wouldn't be against the "health care bill" if it was centrist).  The man is way left of center, that would make him a liberal.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 6, 2011)

why we never heard of a groupe of christians blow up a mosque full of people!! or that they discriminate some muslims and did not allowed them to win a schoolarship, or promotion at work, or kidnapped muslim girls to force them to convert, or harrassed someone at work to convert to christianity!! Has anyone heard, something like that? ha, anyone people?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> why we never heard of a groupe of christians blow up a mosque full of people!! or that they discriminate some muslims and did not allowed them to win a schoolarship, or promotion at work, or kidnapped muslim girls to force them to convert, or harrassed someone at work to convert to christianity!! Has anyone heard, something like that? ha, anyone people?



No Nahla that hasn't happened here, people have no idea what life is like in a Muslim country for someone of a different religion, it really can be a living hell.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 7, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > why we never heard of a groupe of christians blow up a mosque full of people!! or that they discriminate some muslims and did not allowed them to win a schoolarship, or promotion at work, or kidnapped muslim girls to force them to convert, or harrassed someone at work to convert to christianity!! Has anyone heard, something like that? ha, anyone people?
> ...



I know what I am gonna say is not related to the topic, but High_ Gravity. all what I mentioned above is true and really happened to people I know. Muslims ONLY hate, they think they are the ONLY right people, and anything or anyone else wrong. That's why they try to enforce it on other religions, by all means, and any means. They will trick you to be one of them, they will make your world pink, and show you to be one of them is YOUR choice, which is best for you. if you did not do it volunteerily, the ntorture, and hard time is the next step, anywhere and everywhere you go. I KNOW that for sure


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 7, 2011)

Nahla you sound like the person who is full of hate.

That's the way most of your post's read.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 7, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The world is out of balance.
> ...



Only if they don't submit willingly. 














Hey Brits remember the Magna Carta?



> The archbishop of Canterbury wants Britain to adapt certain elements of Sharia law, which interprets Islam in its most severe form. In an interview with the BBC, the spiritual leader of the world's Anglicans called the change in Britain's legal system, "unavoidable."
> 
> To help British citizens properly follow Sharia law, 23/6 has put together a series of helpful PSAs. God Save the Queen and Asalaam Alekum.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla you sound like the person who is full of hate.
> 
> That's the way most of your post's read.




you tell me!!! what would you do if some body do that to you? give him/her an award? I don't think this is in your nature.. I deffinitly don't mean you personally.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 7, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla you sound like the person who is full of hate.
> ...



Careful Nahla, that worm that eats pig droppings thinks you belong to islam, now.  He doesn't understand why a person would not want to be a slave to the god Mohammed.  He would "love" him day and night if he only had the opportunity.  

He doesn't understand resentment, is very different from hate.  He doesn't understand that the Lord has come among men more than once to fight "injustice" (that would be the muslims "forcing" their faith/themselves/etc on others).  He claims to have read the Bible, but has joined the side, that the Lord, Himself will slaughter when they unite and go against Israel.  He has already chosen the "losing side" and it is pretty clear that is "Satan's side".


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 7, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla you sound like the person who is full of hate.
> ...



 Thank you for clearing that up Nalha.

 As I did not mean any disrespect.

 And am sure that you went through some difficult situations in your life.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunni man, is that tenderness toward me? or you are trying to show me that you are not the same? 
Yes, I had very very hard time back there, and still my family suffering there (and I can not do anything about, unfortunatly) but I want to tell all christians there ARE suffering too. They don't want us there, all embassies closed their doors in our faces. Now, they only gives travel chances to muslims ONLY there.   I have friends telling me that, and my family. The christian chanels report the truth and show it audio and video,and the funny thing is that Clinton went to cairo ONCE and give them 90+150 million dollars.  tell me Sunni man, what do you think of that? we have 2 choices, either become one of them (by force), or die? what would you choose?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni man, is that tenderness toward me? or you are trying to show me that you are not the same?
> Yes, I had very very hard time back there, and still my family suffering there (and I can not do anything about, unfortunatly) but I want to tell all christians there ARE suffering too. They don't want us there, all embassies closed their doors in our faces. Now, they only gives travel chances to muslims ONLY there.   I have friends telling me that, and my family. The christian chanels report the truth and show it audio and video,and the funny thing is that Clinton went to cairo ONCE and give them 90+150 million dollars.  tell me Sunni man, what do you think of that? we have 2 choices, either become one of them (by force), or die? what would you choose?



 Nahla I am and American Muslim.

 We do not hate Christians. I have 6 children from my first marriage that are dedicated Christians. Yes, I wish that they would convert to Islam. But I am not going to force them to. Even the Quran says that you are not supposed to force people into becoming Muslims. If people did that in your former country then they were absolutely wrong.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni man, is that tenderness toward me? or you are trying to show me that you are not the same?
> ...



I just want to tell you that they are not doing this ONLY in my country. Look around and see how many countries has christians as minorities that are oppressed? Do you know that christianity is the most oppressed religion in the world? and I don't think it is oppressed from Hindu or athiests. If you are saying that what they doing is wrong, then why all the shikhs, and preachers are inciting muslims all day to do what YOUR book says? they say it is your (the muslim) duty. If you don't know what they are talking about, maybe you should REread your book, if you actually read it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2011)

I would have to disagree with your statement.

 Muslims are far more oppressed all over the world then Christians.

 The Christian West is bombing, occupying and oppressing Muslim countries as we speak.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I would have to disagree with your statement.
> 
> Muslims are far more oppressed all over the world then Christians.
> 
> The Christian West is bombing, occupying and oppressing Muslim countries as we speak.




NO kidding? where is that? On Mars? NEVER EVER in my life heard of something like that? where you get your news?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2011)

Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia, Pakistan, Libya, and others.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia, Pakistan, Libya, and others.



IN these countries who's killing whom? These are all Muslim countries, are you kidding me or mock me? Get your news RIGHT


----------



## Nahla (Jul 8, 2011)

oh you forgot Sudan, Nigeria, Ivory Coast, Indonsia.. Want more? Poor you muslims!!

Muslims & killing Christians: Defend the Prophet & Punish the Sinners! Get your news RIGHT.


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I would have to disagree with your statement.
> 
> Muslims are far more oppressed all over the world then Christians.
> 
> The Christian West is bombing, occupying and oppressing Muslim countries as we speak.



Perhaps if the Muslims being bombed weren't such barbaric fuckwits...

Just sayin'.


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2011)

Sharia's view of women:



Sunni Man said:


> Thus it is reserved for our most precious property; our wives.





Sunni Man said:


> A man's wife is his most treasured possession.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia, Pakistan, Libya, and others.



Most of the Muslims being killed in those countries are dying at the hands of other Muslims.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 8, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to disagree with your statement.
> ...



They are oppressed by the "religion of peace", muslims.  If they can't oppress people of other faiths, they turn on their own.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I would have to disagree with your statement.
> 
> Muslims are far more oppressed all over the world then Christians.
> 
> The Christian West is bombing, occupying and oppressing Muslim countries as we speak.



Not in any of the 57 Muslim countries they are not.


----------



## Vel (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I would have to disagree with your statement.
> 
> Muslims are far more oppressed all over the world then Christians.
> 
> The Christian West is bombing, occupying and oppressing Muslim countries as we speak.



The Christian West? Last I heard there were people of all faiths in the U.S. and NATO forces. I haven't heard of anyone screaming "Jesus is great" as they're dropping bombs either. Perhaps you would do well to not try to pretend that the U.S is fighting these wars based on Christianity.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 8, 2011)

christian west? I think that the US, canada and all west countries accept refugee from all faith. Besides, if you think that muslims are NOT happy here, whay they ARE here? Go to sharia law enforced countries, I am sure you guys are gonna be VERY VERY happy there.


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2011)

Christian West doesn't look like she wants to bomb anybody.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 8, 2011)

Guys.. Guys.. you HAVE to see this...

http://atlasshrugs2000.typepad.com/...-attacks-takes-terrible-shape-everywhere.html


----------



## logical4u (Jul 9, 2011)

How about this:

Sex slaves are OK in Islam, according to a former candidate for the Kuwaiti parliament, who is advocating for the legalization of sex slavery.

SHE-- that's right, folks-- is the hot topic on the Gulfi presses.


A woman, dressed in headscarf, takes part in a "Beauty of Chechen woman" march in Groznyd dress in the city

The latest US business and financial news as well as issues and events Sample


In a video posted on YouTube earlier this year [see below], Salwa Al-Mutairi proclaimed that a sex slave trade would prevent Kuwait's Muslim men from extramarital sexual activity, explaining that a purchase transaction for a sex partner would be tantamount to marriage.

"We want our youth to be protected from adultery," she said.

Mutairi claimed that on a recent trip to Mecca, she spoke with several muftis, or Muslim religious scholars, who believe that there is a basis for the purchase of concubines in the shariah, or Islamic holy law.

She gave the example of Haroun al-Rashid, the third caliph or head of state of the Islamic Abbasid Empire, is rumored to have had some 2,000 concubines. 


Appropriate candidates for the sex trade would be Muslim women from war-torn countries like Chechnya, Mutairi suggested.

Mutairi is married.

Sex Slavery OK in Islam, Says Female Kuwaiti Politician [PHOTO] [VIDEO] - International Business Times

Yes, I can see that being accepted in this country.  NOT.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 9, 2011)

logical4u said:


> How about this:
> 
> Sex slaves are OK in Islam, according to a former candidate for the Kuwaiti parliament, who is advocating for the legalization of sex slavery.
> 
> ...




I understood what the woman said without subtitles, unfortunatly. I can not believe I heard this woman saying what she just said. She wants women slavery to be allowed BACK. A woman saying that? No wonder she's a muslim!! I hope it help her in her end.

Do you know that in Heaven ( Janna), The good men will have 72 virgin each? I am not sure, is it gonna be heaven, or prostitution house?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2011)

Nahla said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > How about this:
> ...



Does it say that the 72 virgins are of the opposite sex?

One can only hope that they get other male terrorists.


----------



## chanel (Jul 10, 2011)

Interesting sign in London:






Coming soon to the U.S.?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 10, 2011)

I like that sign.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 10, 2011)

chanel said:


> Interesting sign in London:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you read the items on the sign?  3 of the 5 items mentioned are already illegal in big sections of the U.S.

I'm not a fan of Shariah law, but if you live deep below the bible belt, as I do, there are counties where alcohol can't be purchased, and a rock concert will never be held.  For that matter, how do you think that these rules differ from the conditions in Colorado City, Utah?

Colorado City, Arizona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you fear religious control of government, there are quite a number of places in the U.S. where churches currently have a stranglehold on local laws regarding morality.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 10, 2011)

Many parks in America have signs that say No alcohol, No loud music.

 And it goes without saying that prostitution and gambling would be prohibited.

 So basically I don't understand why you're making such a big deal over the sign Chanel ?

 Oh I remember now.   It's because you hate Muslims.


----------



## chanel (Jul 10, 2011)

No Sunni - I don't hate Muslims.  In fact, I "hate" very few people.  What I challenge, reject, and oppose, is Sharia Law in the U.S.  Have I not made myself clear on that?


----------



## Nahla (Jul 10, 2011)

chanel said:


> No Sunni - I don't hate Muslims.  In fact, I "hate" very few people.  What I challenge, reject, and oppose, is Sharia Law in the U.S.  Have I not made myself clear on that?



I think all people on this post already said that many many times.. It is 90 against 1. How clearer should that be?


----------



## Nahla (Jul 22, 2011)

ISLAMIC EMIRATES OF BRITAIN? - Muslims now want to turn twelve British cities, one called "Londonistan," into independent autonomous enclaves ruled by Islamic Sharia law. Called the Islamic Emirates Project, it uses the motto "The end of man-made law, and the start of Sharia law." The U.K. is now 5% Muslim and the radicalism of Islam there has changed the face of that nation and has most of the population in a constant state of fear. A stunning article by Soeren Kern in Hudson New York exposes the U.K situation which is on its way to the USA. 

One of the group's strategy documents, "Islamic Prevent 2011: Preventing Secular Fundamentalism and the Occupation of Muslim Land," provides insights into the religious and/or philosophical mindset behind the Islamic Emirates Project. For example, Chapter 1 states: "The Only Identity for Muslims is Islam &#8230; In no shape or form can a Muslim support any form of nationalism such as promoting Britishness."

Chapter 4 states: "A Muslim can only abide by Sharia and is not allowed to obey any man-made law." Chapter 5 states: "Muslims must reject secularism and democracy," terms which are "completely alien to Islam and against the basic tenets of Islam." Chapter 10 states: "Every Muslim must call for Sharia to be implemented wherever they are." Chapter 12 states: "It is not allowed for Muslims to integrate with a non-Islamic society." Chapter 13 states: "Muslims should set up Islamic Emirates in the United Kingdom." Chapter 14 states: "Any Muslim who opposed the policies in this pamphlet should be confronted." Chapter 16 states: "Any Muslim who has been affected by the Western way of life need to be rehabilitated


Sharia law is transforming daily life in Britain in other ways, as well. In the Tower Hamlets area of East London (also known as the Islamic Republic of Tower Hamlets),for example, extremist Muslim preachers, called the Tower Hamlets' Taliban, regularly issue death threats to women who refuse to wear Islamic veils. Neighborhood streets have been plastered with posters declaring "You are entering a Sharia controlled zone: Islamic rules enforced." And street advertizing deemed offensive to Muslims is regularly vandalized or blacked out with spray paint

For instance, at least 85 Islamic Sharia courts are now operating in Britain, almost 20 times as many as previously believed, according to a study by Civitas, a London-based think tank. The report shows that scores of unofficial tribunals and councils regularly apply Islamic law to resolve domestic, marital and business disputes, and that many are operating in mosques. It warns of a "creeping" acceptance of Sharia principles in British law

Meanwhile, Britain is struggling to combat a cycle of Islamic honor-related kidnappings, sexual assaults, beatings and murder that is spiralling out of control. According to the London-based Association of Chief Police Officers, up to 17,000 women in Britain are victims of honor-based violence &#8211; forced marriages, honor killings, kidnappings, sexual assaults, beatings, female genital mutilation and other forms of abuse &#8211; every year. This figure is 35 times higher than official figures suggest, and British detectives say it is "merely the tip of the iceberg" of this phenomenon

Someone tell me, Is there any chance this shit is gonna happen in US?


----------



## logical4u (Jul 23, 2011)

Nahla said:


> ISLAMIC EMIRATES OF BRITAIN? - Muslims now want to turn twelve British cities, one called "Londonistan," into independent autonomous enclaves ruled by Islamic Sharia law. Called the Islamic Emirates Project, it uses the motto "The end of man-made law, and the start of Sharia law." The U.K. is now 5% Muslim and the radicalism of Islam there has changed the face of that nation and has most of the population in a constant state of fear. A stunning article by Soeren Kern in Hudson New York exposes the U.K situation which is on its way to the USA.
> 
> One of the group's strategy documents, "Islamic Prevent 2011: Preventing Secular Fundamentalism and the Occupation of Muslim Land," provides insights into the religious and/or philosophical mindset behind the Islamic Emirates Project. For example, Chapter 1 states: "The Only Identity for Muslims is Islam  In no shape or form can a Muslim support any form of nationalism such as promoting Britishness."
> 
> ...





Wonder how soon all the "religion of peace" deceivers will take to try and spin this.


----------



## chanel (Jul 24, 2011)

It almost happened in NJ Nahla.  A few years ago, a NJ judge ruled that marital rape was permissible under Sharia.  This poor woman had to wait three years for justice, but if the pro-Sharia folk had their way, he would be free.  BTW - his wife was only a teenager.



> A five-year prison term was meted out yesterday for a Bayonne man convicted of kidnapping and sexually assaulting his wife, whom he met for the first time at their wedding in Morocco in 2008.
> 
> The case made headlines when an appeals court reversed a ruling by Hudson County Superior Court Judge Joseph Charles, who *opted not to give the wife a restraining order* even after finding "clear proof" the husband engaged in nonconsensual sex with her in November 2008 and January 2009
> 
> Charles, a former assemblyman and state senator, had said he did not feel the husband "had a criminal desire to or intent to sexually assault. ... He was operating under his belief that it is, as the husband, *his desire to have sex when and whether he wanted to, was consistent with his practices and was something that was not prohibited."*.



Bayonne man convicted of raping wife gets 5 years in prison; had used 'it's my religion' defense | NJ.com

Keep talking folks or we will be seeing a lot more of this misogyny.  Some people have no idea.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 24, 2011)

50 years ago who would ever dreamed that America would have homosexual marriage and gays in the military.

 But the homosexuals were relentless and keeping their agenda alive in suits in both the state and federal courts in order to achieve their goals.

 So I see no reason why this example would not work in bringing about sharia law through the legislature and courts.

 Plus as the older voters age and die off. The younger and more sympathetic to Islam younger voters will become the majority in the United States.

Thus time is on our side in implementing sharia law as the legal system for our land.


----------



## daveman (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> 50 years ago who would ever dreamed that America would have homosexual marriage and gays in the military.
> 
> But the homosexuals were relentless and keeping their agenda alive in suits in both the state and federal courts in order to achieve their goals.
> 
> ...


Never gonna happen.  You see, here in America, women have the legal status of human beings, not pieces of meat.  

So sorry. No Sharia for you.  If that's what you want, move your ass to Yemen with the other barbarians.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 24, 2011)

I just don't get it!!! If you don't like that YOUR sharia law does not apply here, why don't you go and be happy in another country that apply it? Why you (all muslims) are trying to impose it on everybody who is not muslim? Is that what Islam tells you?


----------



## Nahla (Jul 24, 2011)

Daveman.. I am sorry to inform you that Most americans are taking the freedom side (negativity side) which tells them it is a free country anybody can do what they want. When I asked few people about building that mosque in GZ, they told me (it is not in the GZ, it is a block away, and why don't we let people do what they want? it's a free country) They don't know that muslims have this disease that anyone who believe in any other religion is WRONG, and HAS to be a muslim or else. They don't believe that people are different. The whole world has to be muslim, Am I right Sunniman?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> 50 years ago who would ever dreamed that America would have homosexual marriage and gays in the military.
> 
> But the homosexuals were relentless and keeping their agenda alive in suits in both the state and federal courts in order to achieve their goals.
> 
> ...



We have this document written 220 years ago that states that all should be equal, that is what we as Americans have decided to do was enforce the spirit of the law on equality. Now I know you religious haters have another agenda, that is why Sharia and opppressive Christian laws will never work here again.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 24, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I just don't get it!!! If you don't like that YOUR sharia law does not apply here, why don't you go and be happy in another country that apply it? Why you (all muslims) are trying to impose it on everybody who is not muslim? Is that what Islam tells you?


 People like you do not seem to understand.

Democracy is a form of government that does not remain static.

 It's laws are fluid and always in transition.

 So I do not need to move to another country as you suggest.

 But can work with in the legal system to help mold this nation into the vision that I have for it.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get it!!! If you don't like that YOUR sharia law does not apply here, why don't you go and be happy in another country that apply it? Why you (all muslims) are trying to impose it on everybody who is not muslim? Is that what Islam tells you?
> ...



People like me? You mean regular NON_MUSLIM american? I thought it is all about Islam? What kind of democrecy in Islam you mean?


----------



## Nahla (Jul 24, 2011)

Islam teachings permitted theft and looting under several deceptive names, such as Booty or tribute ..... Etc. Also there was a Fatwa from Mufti Sheikh Ali Gomaa (of Egypt) that bribery does NOT invalidate the prayer of the Muslim !!!???

2. If Muhammed (your prophet) is your (all muslims) GREAT example, so, when a muslim follows his exmple and sleep with a 6 years old baby girl, won't you call him gay, a criminal, ruthless, and demande punishment? BUT, if he said I followed Muhammed exmple, oh, that's alright then. Do you people have any Conscience? 

3. Muhammad and his companions stole entire countries and their money as they stole from individuals of these countries. Your prophet Muhammad, the Prophet of Islam, killed without mercy tens of thousands and most of those killed was not among them one in revolt but it was Muhammad who was the aggressor, goes to the victims in their homes and their villages and tribes and kill them and take away their money and captivate and rape their women and children. Is that what you planning to do? I am guessing you would follow YOUR PROPHET example?

I am not saying that what they did back then DOES NOT happen now!!! in the name of Islam..


----------



## Nahla (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> 50 years ago who would ever dreamed that America would have homosexual marriage and gays in the military.
> 
> But the homosexuals were relentless and keeping their agenda alive in suits in both the state and federal courts in order to achieve their goals.
> 
> ...



You comparing Islam to Gay? great exapmle.. keep going


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Thus time is on our side in implementing sharia law as the legal system for our land.



Dont be surprised when the day comes y'all step into a big pile of Shia.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 24, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Thus time is on our side in implementing sharia law as the legal system for our land.
> ...



I hope americans don't wait to watch the country falling like old Egypt, and old Iran, and all will be forced to run away from the great veil of Islam. but then there'll be no where to run.


----------



## daveman (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get it!!! If you don't like that YOUR sharia law does not apply here, why don't you go and be happy in another country that apply it? Why you (all muslims) are trying to impose it on everybody who is not muslim? Is that what Islam tells you?
> ...


You will never be able to remove women's civil rights through the political process.

So, your only hope for Sharia in America is the sword.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 24, 2011)

Not once did I ever talk about reducing or revoking women's civil rights.

 Nor did I ever insinuate that sharia law will come through violent means.

It will happen peacefully either through legislation or the ballot box.

 Because as you have admitted many times.

 Islam is the religion of peace.


----------



## daveman (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Not once did I ever talk about reducing or revoking women's civil rights.
> 
> Nor did I ever insinuate that sharia law will come through violent means.
> 
> ...


Sharia is based on women being property.  So, naturally, instituting it will require revocation of women's civil rights.

Not _ever_ going to happen.

Furthermore, the American public will not vote to revoke women's civil rights.  So if you want Sharia here, you're going to have to force it by violence.

Not _ever_ going to happen.  

And Islam may be a religion of peace, but not a small number of its adherents are violent barbarians.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 24, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I thought that Sharia in Turkey was withheld to personal and family matters as Turkey is secular and prohibits religion in state affairs. Has Turkey begun to codify Sharia into its judicial doctrine?



*Adult women* enter University without headscarf.
AKP is in power for 9 years.
When Sharia comes I will tell you.

What came in 9 years is quadrupling of economy and universal health-care for all.
Brookings Institution


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2011)

chanel said:


> Interesting sign in London:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes. Here we have Chanel failing to tell the full story again! Can't have anything upsetting her personal agenda of hate and bigotry, can we. 

These posters have appeared in a few local boroughs in London and are being torn down by police as fast as they go up, since they are breaking the law. Oh, and just in case you didn't know, Chanel, English law is the law of the land.  



> Islamic extremists have put up posters in an east London borough declaring it a Sharia controlled zone.
> The posters boldly claim: You are entering a Sharia controlled zone. Islamic rules enforced.
> Underneath are images indicating that smoking, alcohol and music are banned.
> The posters are understood to have been discovered in the borough of Tower Hamlets last week, and they are identical to ones found in the boroughs of Waltham Forest and Newham.
> ...


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 25, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I hope americans don't wait to watch the country falling like old Egypt, and old Iran, and all will be forced to run away from the great veil of Islam. but then there'll be no where to run.



My point was sunni } wont { be the sect of Islam that owns the West. 

Sunni's follow the wrong path, so no worries,

 Gods will will prevail in the End.

Allah U Akbar!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2011)

Nahla said:


> ISLAMIC EMIRATES OF BRITAIN? - Muslims now want to turn twelve British cities, one called "Londonistan," into independent autonomous enclaves ruled by Islamic Sharia law. Called the Islamic Emirates Project, it uses the motto "The end of man-made law, and the start of Sharia law." The U.K. is now 5% Muslim and the radicalism of Islam there has changed the face of that nation and has most of the population in a constant state of fear. A stunning article by Soeren Kern in Hudson New York exposes the U.K situation which is on its way to the USA.
> 
> One of the group's strategy documents, "Islamic Prevent 2011: Preventing Secular Fundamentalism and the Occupation of Muslim Land," provides insights into the religious and/or philosophical mindset behind the Islamic Emirates Project. For example, Chapter 1 states: "The Only Identity for Muslims is Islam  In no shape or form can a Muslim support any form of nationalism such as promoting Britishness."
> 
> ...



How are 5% of the population allowed to make such changes like this?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 25, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I hope americans don't wait to watch the country falling like old Egypt, and old Iran, and all will be forced to run away from the great veil of Islam. but then there'll be no where to run.
> ...


 Please enlighten us as to what sect is the correct one that will own the west?


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > ISLAMIC EMIRATES OF BRITAIN? - Muslims now want to turn twelve British cities, one called "Londonistan," into independent autonomous enclaves ruled by Islamic Sharia law. Called the Islamic Emirates Project, it uses the motto "The end of man-made law, and the start of Sharia law." The U.K. is now 5% Muslim and the radicalism of Islam there has changed the face of that nation and has most of the population in a constant state of fear. A stunning article by Soeren Kern in Hudson New York exposes the U.K situation which is on its way to the USA.
> ...



It's called sensationaist reporting HG...and as you can see, some are gullible enough to be taken in by it.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 25, 2011)

God knows.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2011)

Colin said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



I don't see the English changing their way of life to please 5% of the population.


----------



## daveman (Jul 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...


_None_ of them.  

Now you know.


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



No, you won't either, but it isn't 5% who want to see these changes, HG. As always with the anti brigade they paint the majority with the actions of the minority.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2011)

Colin said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



I know England has had quite a generous immigration policy in the past when it comes to people from countries like India, Pakistan, Iraq, Somalia etc etc and it shocks me to see them out on the streets holding signs that say "To hell with England" or "We want sharia" and bullshit like that, these guys have absolutely no appreciation for the country England that took them and their parents in at their time of need, shameful.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 25, 2011)

England isnt a country.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 25, 2011)

In Memory of Honor Killing Victims

See how many ONLY from UK.. I think Sunni man this is allowed in your law, Right? 

I have never seen, such extreme in any other religion, as they all call allah akbar, and believe in YOUR muhammed.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 25, 2011)

Honor killings are not Islamic or part of the religion.

 There are far more honor killings among Hindus in India than any other place in the world.

 Domestic violence against women happens in basically every nation of the world regardless of religion.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Honor killings are not Islamic or part of the religion.
> 
> There are far more honor killings among Hindus in India than any other place in the world.
> 
> Domestic violence against women happens in basically every nation of the world regardless of religion.



 mmmm, intersting! Although it seems that it only happens among muslims, but whatever you say.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 25, 2011)

Just a couple of weeks ago where I live.

 A young girl had broken up with her boyfriend a few days earlier.

 He suffocated her and stabbed her with a knife.

 Could this be classified as an honor killing ?

btw neither were Muslim


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Just a couple of weeks ago where I live.
> 
> A young girl had broken up with her boyfriend a few days earlier.
> 
> ...



It depends why he did it, did he kill her because it brought shame to him and his family?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 25, 2011)

I realize that honor is a word that is rarely used in the West.

 But every day and adulterous wife or cheating girlfriend is murdered by their husband or boyfriend somewhere in America.

 I would call that an honor killing.

What would you call it?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I realize that honor is a word that is rarely used in the West.
> 
> But every day and adulterous wife or cheating girlfriend is murdered by their husband or boyfriend somewhere in America.
> 
> ...



Well it all depends on the reason the man did it, I always thought an honor killing was when someone was killed who shamed their family, and sometimes even the father or brother will carry out. Alot of these guys who kill their wives or girlfriends in the US are just narcisstic possessive assholes.


----------



## daveman (Jul 25, 2011)

Honor Killing in Texas - HUMAN EVENTS

And to be sure, the Quran or Islamic tradition does not sanction honor killing. Muslim spokesmen have hastened, after the recent killing in Canada of another teenage Muslim girl, Aqsa Parvez, by her father to tell the public that honor killing has nothing to do with Islam, but is merely a feature of Islamic culture in some areas. Aqsa Parvez was sixteen years old; her father, Muhammad Parvez, has been charged with strangling her to death because she refused to wear the hijab. Shahina Siddiqui, president of the Islamic Social Services Association, declared: The strangulation death of Ms. Parvez was the result of domestic violence, a problem that cuts across Canadian society and is blind to colour or creed. Sheikh Alaa El-Sayyed, imam of the Islamic Society of North America in Mississauga, Ontario, agreed: The bottom line is, its a domestic violence issue. 

But these dismissals are too easy, principally because they fail to take into account important evidence. In some areas, honor killing is assumed to be an Islamic practice. There is evidence that Islamic culture inculcates attitudes that could lead directly to the murders of these two girls in Texas. In 2003, the Jordanian Parliament voted down on Islamic grounds a provision designed to stiffen penalties for honor killings. In a sadly typical consequence of this early last year, a Jordanian man who murdered his sister because he thought she had a lover was given a three-month sentence, which was suspended for time served, allowing him to walk free. The Yemen Times just last week published an article insisting that violence against women is necessary for the stability of the family and the society, and invoking Islam to support this view. 

Since Islam is used as the justification for such barbarities, it becomes incumbent upon Muslim spokesmen to confront this directly, and to work for positive change, rather than simply to consign it all to culture, as if that absolves Islam from all responsibility. For this is the culture that apparently gave Yaser Said and Muhammad Parvez the idea that they had to kill their daughters. It is a culture suffused with its religion, thoroughly dominated by it -- such that a clear distinction between the two is not so easy to find.​


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> England isnt a country.



Why do idiots insist on showing their ignorance? And boasting about it! The brain cell will be along shortly. I suggest you borrow it.


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Honor killings are not Islamic or part of the religion.
> ...



I suggest you do a bit more research into honour killings before you flap that gob. Honour killings are cultural as opposed to religious and you'll find it is common among many in Asia, both muslim and non-muslim. How fucking ignorant can an idiot be!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2011)

Colin said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > England isnt a country.
> ...



These newcomers like this guy and Yidnar really astound me with their ignorance and stupidity, hopefully when school starts again they will be in class where they belong.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 25, 2011)

Colin said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > England isnt a country.
> ...



England is part of the UK, the UK is a } country { ...

 The UK is Northern Ireland, Wales, Scotland and, England, you might think you are smart Butt...

How brave are you? I dare you to....

Go to Cardiff centre at chucking out time

Pick the biggest drunkest Welsh man wearing a skirt

And insist he is English. See what happens.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 25, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > BoycottTheday said:
> ...



With all due respect lengh of time here doesnt appear to have helped you out.

England isnt a country, live with it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



England is a country.



> England (i/&#712;&#618;&#331;&#609;l&#601;nd/) is a country that is part of the United Kingdom.[6][7][8] It shares land borders with Scotland to the north and Wales to the west; the Irish Sea is to the north west, the Celtic Sea to the south west, with the North Sea to the east and the English Channel to the south separating it from continental Europe. Most of England comprises the central and southern part of the island of Great Britain in the North Atlantic. The country also includes over 100 smaller islands such as the Isles of Scilly and the Isle of Wight.



England - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 25, 2011)

You can believe what you want, its not a country, its part of a country, carry on.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> You can believe what you want, its not a country, its part of a country, carry on.



How is England not a country?


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > BoycottTheday said:
> ...



You know something? You just proved to the whole of USMB precisely how big a moron you are. Better still I suggest you go to Cardiff and tell a Welshman that Wales isn't a country. Do the same in London and tell an Englishman that England isn't a country and then repeat it in Scotland. And another thing...go teach your grandmother to suck eggs.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 25, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > You can believe what you want, its not a country, its part of a country, carry on.
> ...


It was a country, so was Wales etc...

They unified and formed one country, thats my opinion, i do see where they are refered to as countries on my first google hit, so it appears we both can be right.

Now about the insults, start a thread in the flame board and let me know eh?


Find out im no noob to the net


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 25, 2011)

Colin is Ireland a part of the UK ?

 I assume that Northern Ireland is ?


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh boy.


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > BoycottTheday said:
> ...



I couldn't give a damn whether you're a noob, an intermediate or a fucking veteran, big boy! Wanna score points of me, make sure you're not talking out of your arse. And as an Englishman I don't need the likes of you lecturing me about the history of my own country.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2011)

Colin said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I love people who claim to know more about a country than someone who has lived there their whole life.


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Colin is Ireland a part of the UK ?
> 
> I assume that Northern Ireland is ?



Northern Ireland is. The rest of Ireland ...Eire...is not.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 25, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Oh boy.



 So far you have only shown yourself to be a retard.

 Might want to try and step up your game a little bit.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 25, 2011)

Im not surprised i ruffled a Englishmans feathers,

 i do it so well i was given  a irish passport


----------



## Nahla (Jul 25, 2011)

Colin... Brainless people like YOU, do NOT need me to comment on their retarded, meaningless comments... 

Sunni man, there are a lot of crimes in the world, that people DO NOT refer to it as Honor crimes, How the western knew about honor killings in the first place? Through muslim culture, which was acted out by muslim fathers and brothers, and heartless, ruthless mothers. 99% of it are muslims.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy.
> ...



Tick here to take your best shot


----------



## Nahla (Jul 25, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > BoycottTheday said:
> ...



Oh Boy, I wish to see that... lolllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 25, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Colin... Brainless people like YOU, do NOT need me to comment on their retarded, meaningless comments...
> 
> Sunni man, there are a lot of crimes in the world, that people DO NOT refer to it as Honor crimes, How the western knew about honor killings in the first place? Through muslim culture, which was acted out by muslim fathers and brothers, and heartless, ruthless mothers. 99% of it are muslims.



 It was the West that named them Honor Killings.

btw  You might want to do a little bit of research.

 Because you're 99% figure is totally false.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 25, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > BoycottTheday said:
> ...



 Sorry but I am not going to go to whatever site you have posted.

 Because it's probably you having gay sex with an animal or something.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 25, 2011)

just a question.. I thought this thread is about Sharia law being IMPOSED on the US, not about UK is a country or not? FORGET about UK, now.. let's just hope all this posts about sharia law signs in the streets of London will be fixed, and all is just a smoke in the air. I hope so.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Colin... Brainless people like YOU, do NOT need me to comment on their retarded, meaningless comments...
> ...




oh, wow.. are you 99% sure about that? Because as I recall, I lived in this culture for 26 years and pretty sure this is what they call it. you might be the one who should check, and do some reasreach..


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 25, 2011)

Nahla said:


> just a question.. I thought this thread is about Sharia law being IMPOSED on the US, not about UK is a country or not? FORGET about UK, now.. let's just hope all this posts about sharia law signs in the streets of London will be fixed, and all is just a smoke in the air. I hope so.



 I'm the one who started this thread and I never used the word "IMPOSED"


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Im not surprised i ruffled a Englishmans feathers,
> 
> i do it so well i was given  a irish passport



Ruffled my feathers?  So you have an over-inflated opinion of yourself too, eh!


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Colin... Brainless people like YOU, do NOT need me to comment on their retarded, meaningless comments...



You just did! What was it you were saying about brainless?


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 25, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Now i remember, my point was because you posted England has a immigration policy, i feel you should have referred to the* UK's immigration policies*, unless what you are saying is true, and England independent of Wales Scotland and northern ireland has its own immigration laws, let me know.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > just a question.. I thought this thread is about Sharia law being IMPOSED on the US, not about UK is a country or not? FORGET about UK, now.. let's just hope all this posts about sharia law signs in the streets of London will be fixed, and all is just a smoke in the air. I hope so.
> ...



You don't? so when you say that 0.6 % of the US population who are muslims, will dominate and make your sharia law the LAW of the US, is not imposing? whatever name you call.. it ain't gonna happen


----------



## logical4u (Jul 25, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Thought by now you would realize that insect that eats pig droppings doesn't let the TRUTH get in the way of a good story.


----------



## chanel (Jul 26, 2011)

Colin said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting sign in London:
> ...



I said the signs were "interesting".  I made no assumption that they were sanctioned by the government.

But what is more interesting is the comments that followed that pic.  It seems that there are a few posters who have no problem with it.  That's the troubling part Colin.  

Good for the London police.  Thank goodness they're not a bunch of pussies like many of the apologists on here.

From your article:
_*The posters come as a Bill in the House of Lords seeks to stop Sharia law taking root as a parallel legal system.
*_

That's what some of us "bigots" are doing here with our "personal agenda of hate and bigotry," Just like the House of Lords.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 27, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Because it's probably you having gay sex with an animal or something.



*Since there was no mention of those things either you are guilty of projection, 

because those thoughts were on the tip of your mind or...

 bearing false witness against me because its slander to suggest i would try to trick someone into sinning when i dint.

No matter both are grave sins to commit, and you were blinded by a lack of faith not to see it.

Proof the sunni path is the wrong path, your kind will never govern a dogs life let alone anyone in the west,

 God willing. Allah U Akbar!
*


----------



## Nahla (Jul 27, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Because it's probably you having gay sex with an animal or something.
> ...




Or maybe he's afraid what in this site is true and then he wouldn't have any answers of the stoning, violent, killing, so-called peace religion of his


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 27, 2011)

Simple search of Google tells you what you need to know about the sunni.
*
"The most famous Sunni extremist faction is the Wahhabi sect, of which Osama bin Laden is possibly a member"*

Praise Allah its "was" now!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 27, 2011)

85% of all Muslims in the world are Sunni

 So what's your point??


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 27, 2011)

Your point is MikeyDees makes the best burgers cause they make the most?


----------



## Nahla (Jul 27, 2011)

oh you didn't get it yet? and you think you are smart Sunni? lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 27, 2011)

Give him time, he has to get back to his master in Riyadh for instructions,

Until then, more on his version of peace:

*
Sectarian tensions between Shiites and Sunnis are on the rise in Saudi Arabia, where, like
 most of the Muslim world, Shiites are a minority. The current trouble started last month when
 the religious police reportedly harassed Shiite women worshipping in Islam's second-holiest
 city.*


----------



## Nahla (Jul 27, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Give him time, he has to get back to his master in Riyadh for instructions,
> 
> Until then, more on his version of peace:
> 
> ...



Saudi Arabia is the second? 
Boycott, I think if we waited a little bit, they will eat each other up..


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 27, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Muslim women are far from being treated as second-class citizens.
> 
> Unlike women in the western nations Muslim women are treated with dignity and respect .



Sunni Man:
You'd have more success improving the laws and system in this country
if you state the standards and principles in CONSTITUTIONAL terms that
people RESPECT.

If you are REALLY concerned about raising the standards, reducing abuses
and costs of them, then I suggest using language that the people support.

If you keep pushing it as Shariah you unnecessarily increase alienation and rejection.

Why would you do that?

I am happy to work with you to make the laws/system in this country
more consistent with CONSTITUTIONAL values and ethics.
That is what the government is SUPPOSED to be doing anyway!

I just met with the local head of CAIR in Houston
and am proposing we focus on CONSTITUTIONAL corrections
and stopping abuses that are UNCONSTITUTIONAL.

that applies to ALL groups, religious corporate or government, public or private,
to encourage a consistent ethical code of standards based on CONSTITUTIONAL values.

ethics-commission.net

And no, if you are pushing for some religious based agenda,
I would not support or encourage that, with respect to Constitutional laws. 
You would alienate people even more from working with Muslims and you would discredit
all the work people are doing to stop this hype and negative confusion over Islam 
projected as a "political religion" so you would be harming the Muslim community.

Christianity has the same problems, so why would you want to make the same mistakes?

I am happy to help you and Christians as well, on common outreach
to raise standards and prevent abuses.

You and others personally are free to believe and follow what your religious convictions are, but to make public policy requires sticking with Constitutional standards
and not imposing any religious-based ideology especially where people do not consent!

That would be in violation of Constitutional principles
so you would just come across as abusive and defeat your purpose.

Again I am happy to work with you on successful and effective
outreach and legislation that agree with your values as well as
anyone else's.

We are not that all that different, though we all have different traditions, preferences or biases, and diverse cultural institutions for expressing common principles and values that are basically good and universal to all people.

Where we stick to common Constitutional values, then we can agree
and that is how the authority of law is supposed to be, it is supposed to
reflect the consent of the governed and represent the public interest.

Salaam Malaikum
Peace Be Yours

Yours truly,
Emily


----------



## Nahla (Jul 27, 2011)

Emily, if you didn't get a chance to read all Sunni's posts, I think he would NOT agree with you. He wants to START with imposing the shariah law first on people, so they have no choice but consenting to the law, to be the first step for a total reform of the whole country to be another Iran, or Saudi Arabia.  A country that women are covered from tip to toe, a country that a man can beat up his WOMEN and not be charge for it, a country than women voice, and votes DO NOT count, a country that a man can marry 3 or 4 women, a country that apply the 14 century death penalty law, by stoning, gun shots, and hanging in the middle of the street. No respect for human being, no respect for women. Violence and fear will be the only thing running between people. I hope I was clear enough


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 27, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Emily, if you didn't get a chance to read all Sunni's posts, I think he would NOT agree with you. He wants to START with imposing the shariah law first on people, so they have no choice but consenting to the law, to be the first step for a total reform of the whole country to be another Iran, or Saudi Arabia.  A country that women are covered from tip to toe, a country that a man can beat up his WOMEN and not be charge for it, a country than women voice, and votes DO NOT count, a country that a man can marry 3 or 4 women, a country that apply the 14 century death penalty law, by stoning, gun shots, and hanging in the middle of the street. No respect for human being, no respect for women. Violence and fear will be the only thing running between people. I hope I was clear enough


R U muslim too?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 27, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Emily, if you didn't get a chance to read all Sunni's posts, I think he would NOT agree with you. He wants to START with imposing the shariah law first on people, so they have no choice but consenting to the law, to be the first step for a total reform of the whole country to be another Iran, or Saudi Arabia.  A country that women are covered from tip to toe, a country that a man can beat up his WOMEN and not be charge for it, a country than women voice, and votes DO NOT count, a country that a man can marry 3 or 4 women, a country that apply the 14 century death penalty law, by stoning, gun shots, and hanging in the middle of the street. No respect for human being, no respect for women. Violence and fear will be the only thing running between people. I hope I was clear enough



 It is amazing how many lies you can tell in one post.

 I never once talked about "imposing" or "forcing" sharia law on people.

 I have always said if it comes about it would be through the democratic process of voting and legal changes by the court.

 Also, I have never ever advocated domestic violence upon women.

 For you to say that is another blatant lie.

 To say that I am against women voting is another lie that you told.

 There is more but I am not going to go over each one.

 You are a very dishonest person Nahla.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 27, 2011)

Nahla said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Did you see the news in Afganistan: one young boy was tortured and strangled, another was forced by Al quaeda.  Another example of how islam is turned to death and destruction, easily.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 27, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Emily, if you didn't get a chance to read all Sunni's posts, I think he would NOT agree with you. He wants to START with imposing the shariah law first on people, so they have no choice but consenting to the law, to be the first step for a total reform of the whole country to be another Iran, or Saudi Arabia.  A country that women are covered from tip to toe, a country that a man can beat up his WOMEN and not be charge for it, a country than women voice, and votes DO NOT count, a country that a man can marry 3 or 4 women, a country that apply the 14 century death penalty law, by stoning, gun shots, and hanging in the middle of the street. No respect for human being, no respect for women. Violence and fear will be the only thing running between people. I hope I was clear enough



That isn't how it would "start".  That is how it would end.  Look at the countries in the ME.  ALL of them have muslim leaders, what happens?  It would not be any different here.  If a descent man did become leader, chances are when he was gone, it would be absolute tyranny.  Leftist/communists/socialists/islamists, all say the same thing: this time it will be different.  So far, EVERY time has been a total mess, or is headed that way, now.
It amazes me that so many people will not even look at "evidence" of how these tyrantical gov'ts work, but want to tell you to follow the hole ridden science of evolution, because of the "evidence".


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 27, 2011)

> I have always said if it comes about it would be through the democratic process of voting and legal changes by the court.


You compound your idiocy with ignorance. 



> Did you see the news in Afganistan: one young boy was tortured and strangled, another was forced by Al quaeda. Another example of how islam is turned to death and destruction, easily.



These are acts representative of criminals, not Muslims  their faith is incidental. Christians commit equally heinous crimes, most recently in Norway, and the entire faith is not indicted.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 28, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Emily, if you didn't get a chance to read all Sunni's posts, I think he would NOT agree with you. He wants to START with imposing the shariah law first on people, so they have no choice but consenting to the law, to be the first step for a total reform of the whole country to be another Iran, or Saudi Arabia.  A country that women are covered from tip to toe, a country that a man can beat up his WOMEN and not be charge for it, a country than women voice, and votes DO NOT count, a country that a man can marry 3 or 4 women, a country that apply the 14 century death penalty law, by stoning, gun shots, and hanging in the middle of the street. No respect for human being, no respect for women. Violence and fear will be the only thing running between people. I hope I was clear enough
> ...



Oh, you calling me a liar? you're mad? why? what I have said is True... It happenes in ALL Middle East counties, including mine -WAS-. I have seen it, and lived in it and still know people live it too. Besides, these news are not new, it is ALL OVER the arab news, but of course in different names. You don't want to see, it is up to you. You think your religion is really peaceful, if YOU apply it YOUR way, but it is applied differently everywhere else, and people suffered from it, even muslims. Call me whatever you want, I KNOW the truth.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Your statements were directed explicitly at me.

 And you lied by telling the board that I believe certain things which I don't.

 You really need to get a grip and figure out that you are not in Egypt anymore.

 If you haven't noticed Islam in America is different than Islam in other countries.


 Actually now I see why they kicked you out.

 You are a bad woman who spreads lies and calls it truth.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 28, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> If you haven't noticed Islam in America is different than Islam in other countries.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 28, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Your statements were directed explicitly at me.
> 
> And you lied by telling the board that I believe certain things which I don't.
> 
> ...



You mean every muslim country apply Islam differently? Did you just say that? do you hear yourself? If I am telling the board lies, and you are not, why you're mad? the truth will preveil, Right? You are telling people that sharia law is the best law to be applied in this country, (and as YOU say, you are not trying to enforce it or anything) so, I am trying to show other countries that ALREADY applying this law and compare. What's wrong with that? 
By the way, NOBODY kicked me out, I chose to leave, and actually I go back to visit EVERY year. FOR MY FAMILY. I have the right to go anywhwere as I please. I AM FREE.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 28, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I believe certain things which I don't[/B].
> 
> YOU DON'T believe? So you don't believe in Veil (Hejab)? you don't believe in empowering men? you don't believe in stoning, gunshots, and hanging which your book and law allow? You don't believe that Islam is the peace, Right, and fair religion of all?  so you don't believe in Islam!!!


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 28, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Emily, if you didn't get a chance to read all Sunni's posts, I think he would NOT agree with you. He wants to START with imposing the shariah law first on people, so they have no choice but consenting to the law, to be the first step for a total reform of the whole country to be another Iran, or Saudi Arabia.  A country that women are covered from tip to toe, a country that a man can beat up his WOMEN and not be charge for it, a country than women voice, and votes DO NOT count, a country that a man can marry 3 or 4 women, a country that apply the 14 century death penalty law, by stoning, gun shots, and hanging in the middle of the street. No respect for human being, no respect for women. Violence and fear will be the only thing running between people. I hope I was clear enough



Hi Nahla: I forwarded some of the conversation from Sunni Man
to my friend with CAIR to try to address issues on both sides.

First the fear of the abuses oppression and injustice going on in other countries
that adds to the fear that such will occur here in America if this is not checked.

Secondly the language and statements made such as Sunni Man's
that are easy to see how these are perceived as mixing
religion with politics in an unconstitutional or otherwise unwelcome way.

These two factors are being combined together, so it is hard to tell
how much is coming from where.  I just know that ALL abuses would have
to be addressed, and these other problems will be resolved in the process.

I'm not just talking about Islam, but even when Christians and Atheists
or Pro-Life or Pro-Choice lobbyists start using the political system to
pursue corrections or agenda they feel are necessary for freedom, this causes the
threat of imposition against the consent of the public who isn't of that group.

So that is a recurring problem, and I have the same talks with my Christian Pro-Life friends about staying within the bounds of Constitutional protections of equal religious freedom and not to push religion-based arguments or biases.

As for the genocidal abuses and political oppression in other countries,
I believe a united coalition of Muslims, Christians and Jews can stop the violence
in the Middle East and set a better example for other hotbeds worldwide.

I will try to start locally by uniting people on Constitutional values, first,
with the freedom to express these and identify with whatever cultural or 
religious background they come from without conflict with any other.

And then I think with that unity we can do more to help these
other places in the world suffering terribly from political aggression and abuses,
due to the lack of due process and equal protections we have in America.

Whether the genocide, such as you described, is projected onto targeted populations by way of race or by religion, it is a human rights issue which is what
Constitutional laws and principles are based on, natural laws for all humanity.
I find the Bill of Rights and First Amendment state these principles stronger than
any religion, so that is why I use that language to defend natural rights for all people.

Islam, Hinduism, Buddhism, Christianity, likewise, are ALL supposed to be teaching
universal laws that affect all humanity, but the language and traditions have become
separated and "exclusive" by cultural affiliations so that we lose the higher meaning and message to the religious rhetoric.  I am hoping the Constitutional language may help to unify the different religious or political factions in America on common ground and common values, while preserved the freedom to express diverse religious identity and practice of all individuals and groups; and educating more individuals on Constitutional checks against abuses by teaching due process and conflict resolution to protect interests equally (instead of fear of bullying or threats to impose or overrule others as today).

Nahla I am so sorry to hear about the painful experiences you have suffered,
and I hope that in bringing together all people and groups concerned to address the cause and cure for these problems, these horrible wars will become a thing of the past.

Thank you for sharing
and I look forward to working together toward real solutions
we can all take a vested interest in, including our own language for them.

The fact that people like us here are all coming from different experiences
and perceptions, even clashing as opponents, will turn out to be a benefit to us
in learning how to communicate and interact effectively, instead of deadlocking at odds.

The real solutions will satisfy all of our concerns, and solve
all the problems we see from different angles,
so that is what I am looking to put together.
The diversity of experiences helps, so thank you.

Yours truly,
Emily


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 28, 2011)

Nahla said:


> so you don't believe in Islam!!!



You know, if everyone did everything the bible said to do, oy vey....

It wouldnt be a pretty world,

 so we now seem to pick and choose from the Books we call the word of God

Christian jew muslim, everyones doing it...get called a moderate for it.

Butt, if they are the word of God who are we to ignore certain parts.

I know can of worms, just got bike from riding my dirt bike and it expands my mind


----------



## Nahla (Jul 28, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > so you don't believe in Islam!!!
> ...



No one live the way the books tells us to, even priests and shaiks don't do what they suppose to do.. NoT all the way any way. We do what we can, but there are basics in every religion and book, which express our identity, for christians and muslims or jews, or... Do not go to the extreme and hurt other people and say the book told me to do so (which in Islam it kinda does)... this is insanity, and inhuman.  To preach and spread the word of Islam, ro Christianity has its people. Not because one read the bible or Quran think he/she is a preacher or great teacher!! I don't know why I am telling you that, but don't take it personaly Boycott. 

By the way, where are you Sunni? you lost your reasons, or don't have answers?


----------



## Nahla (Jul 28, 2011)

emilynghiem said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Emily, if you didn't get a chance to read all Sunni's posts, I think he would NOT agree with you. He wants to START with imposing the shariah law first on people, so they have no choice but consenting to the law, to be the first step for a total reform of the whole country to be another Iran, or Saudi Arabia.  A country that women are covered from tip to toe, a country that a man can beat up his WOMEN and not be charge for it, a country than women voice, and votes DO NOT count, a country that a man can marry 3 or 4 women, a country that apply the 14 century death penalty law, by stoning, gun shots, and hanging in the middle of the street. No respect for human being, no respect for women. Violence and fear will be the only thing running between people. I hope I was clear enough
> ...



Emily, you are very kind to take the time and explain all that. But I am sorry, in my point of view and experience, I haven't met any reasonable muslim, if they exist, I believe they are very rare. I am NOT talking about the pain I had or my people (Egypatian christians) had and still having. But in general, they say something but act and do the opposite, totally. I am sorry, but there is no way I can believe other than that. I don't deny, there MUST be some muslims who MIGHT be reasonable, normal, not extremist. but haven't seens that yet.  ONLY in TV.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 28, 2011)

When God wills you to know what i am, you will know, until then

 i cant take it personal can i?


----------



## Nahla (Jul 29, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> When God wills you to know what i am, you will know, until then
> 
> i cant take it personal can i?



lol, if you don't mind boycott, sometimes I don't understand exactly what you are trying to say.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...


 Yeah like women in other nations will report a rape when your so called sharia law says they have to have 4 men to witness it.  I am sure they will jump on the bandwagon to do that so they can get accused of adultery and be stoned..


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 29, 2011)

Why do you refer to it as "so called" sharia law?


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why do you refer to it as "so called" sharia law?


Sharia law is part of a religion . SO it should not be part of our judicial .. Every heard of separation of church and state


----------



## logical4u (Jul 29, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > so you don't believe in Islam!!!
> ...



The Bible is a book of spiritual growth.  If you comprehend it, you would know that in Jerimiah a "new covenant" is presented where the Lord will be written onto every person's heart.  People will not need to be taught about the Lord.  In the Old Testament (OT), laws were expanded after, the Hebrew people begged the Lord for laws and were given the 10 Commandments.  The Hebrews tried to 'work the system', and so more laws were made to reduce those abuses.  In the new covenant (with Yeshua) taught us that your intentions in your heart will lead your actions.  So you have to use the OT to learn about the power, glory and authority of the Lord; the NT teaches you about the forgiveness and total love that the Lord has for us.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 29, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Very well said in short statments.. NICE


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 30, 2011)

emilynghiem said:


> The real solutions will satisfy all of our concerns, and solve
> all the problems we see from different angles,
> so that is what I am looking to put together.
> The diversity of experiences helps, so thank you.
> ...


O YOU who have attained to faith (muslims).  Do not take the Jews and the Christians for your allies: they are but allies of one another and whoever of you allies himself with them becomes, verily, one of them; behold, God does not guide people who are unjust. (Quran 5:51)


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 30, 2011)

Nahla said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > When God wills you to know what i am, you will know, until then
> ...



Now you know how i feel


----------



## daveman (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > The real solutions will satisfy all of our concerns, and solve
> ...


So much for the much-vaunted respect by Muslims for "people of the Book", huh?


----------



## Nahla (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > The real solutions will satisfy all of our concerns, and solve
> ...



That's why YOUR islam laws will NEVER be applied here.. terorrist 



Qur'an (5:33) - "The punishment of those who wage war against Allah and His messenger and strive to make mischief in the land is only this, that they should be murdered or crucified or their hands and their feet should be cut off on opposite sides or they should be imprisoned; this shall be as a disgrace for them in this world, and in the hereafter they shall have a grievous chastisement"

Qur'an (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them" 

Qur'an (2:191-193) - "And slay them wherever ye find them, and drive them out of the places whence they drove you out, for persecution [of Muslims] is worse than slaughter [of non-believers]...and fight them until persecution is no more, and religion is for Allah

*So much of religion of PEACE*, Huh?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 30, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Just because you "respect" someone.

Doesn't mean that you have to be their friend.


----------



## Nahla (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



So, you don't be a friend, but you can kill them because they are NOT muslim!!! that's what your book say, right?


----------



## daveman (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Does this sound like respect?

Qur'an (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"


----------



## logical4u (Jul 31, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...





Yes, if they wouldn't quote their book so much, they wouldn't have to lie and pretend they are really peaceful towards ANY people that do not believe as they do.


----------



## daveman (Jul 31, 2011)

logical4u said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


I wonder...


Sunni, did you learn Arabic to read the Koran?


----------



## Nahla (Jul 31, 2011)

daveman said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I don't think so, otherwise they (sunniman and other of non-arabic speakers) would have known how rude and even arabic-speakers people would NEVER dare to use the words mentioned in the quran in real, every-day life.
I know for a FACT, the the quran should be memorised as it is, in arabic, NOT translated in any other languages. They would translate it, but it won't be the same.

Oh, I hope Sunniman you won't mind, me answering the question for you, even if you do.. oh, well.. I DON'T CARE.. If you can tell me ONE sentence of that "aya" you just said in Arabic written, not just franco-arab words. You would be true muslim


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 31, 2011)

This is why i started my own sect a few years ago, i get to make my own rules


----------



## daveman (Jul 31, 2011)

Nahla said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Hmmm.   So Sunni is relying on inaccurate translations to spread misinformation about his religion.  

And he's had the gall to criticize certain websites for highlighting the more violent and barbaric bits of the Koran as being inaccurate.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 1, 2011)

daveman said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Just for your knowledge Dave, I swear to you that even the average arabic-speaker people, can NOT understand what is the quran say, or what the meaning of a whole aya, or sentence. It just together doesn't make any sense, neither indvidual words

They have something called the 99 GOOD names of god (whoever memorise this go to heaven, right away) I dare you, that all those names mean any thing good!! You try to come up with good description for God, in 99 name, like the kind, the peace, the creator, the forgiver, the king, the proud, the humilator, the expert, the thankful, the martyr? REALLY... EVEN in arabic it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## daveman (Aug 1, 2011)

Nahla said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...


Well, really, what can you expect from a book written by an illiterate pedophile?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2011)

*99 Names of Allah*

1	&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;	        The Greatest Name......	Allah
2	&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1606;	The All-Compassionate......	Ar-Rahman
3	&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1605;	The All-Merciful.......	Ar-Rahim
4	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;	        The Absolute Ruler.......	Al-Malik
5	&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1608;&#1587;	The Pure One.......	Al-Quddus
6	&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;	The Source of Peace......	As-Salam
7	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606;	The Inspirer of Faith.......	Al-Mu'min
8	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;	The Guardian.......	Al-Muhaymin
9	&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;	        The Victorious.......	Al-Aziz
10	&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;	        The Compeller.......	Al-Jabbar
11	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;	The Greatest.......	Al-Mutakabbir
12	&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;	The Creator........	Al-Khaliq
13	&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1574;	The Maker of Order........	Al-Bari'
14	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;	The Shaper of Beauty........	Al-Musawwir
15	&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;	        The Forgiving.......	Al-Ghaffar
16	&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;	        The Subduer........	Al-Qahhar
17	&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;	The Giver of Al.........l	Al-Wahhab
18	&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1586;&#1575;&#1602;	        The Sustainer.........	Ar-Razzaq
19	&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1581;	        The Opener........	Al-Fattah
20	&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;	The Knower of All........	Al-`Alim
21	&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1590;	The Constrictor........	Al-Qabid
22	&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1591;	The Reliever........	Al-Basit
23	&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1590;	The Abaser........	Al-Khafid
24	&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593;	        The Exalter.......	Ar-Rafi
25	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1586;	        The Bestower of Honors......	Al-Mu'izz
26	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1604;	        The Humiliator.........	Al-Mudhill
27	&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;	The Hearer of All........	As-Sami
28	&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;	The Seer of All.......	Al-Basir
29	&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;	The Judge.......	Al-Hakam
30	&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604;	        The Just.......	Al-`Adl
31	&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1601;	The Subtle One.......	Al-Latif
32	&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;	        The All-Aware......	Al-Khabir
33	&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;	The Forbearing........	Al-Halim
34	&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;	The Magnificent........	Al-Azim
35	&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1601;&#1608;&#1585;	        The Forgiver and Hider of Faults........	Al-Ghafur
36	&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;	The Rewarder of Thankfulness........	Ash-Shakur
37	&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;	        The Highest.......	Al-Ali
38	&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;	        The Greatest.......	Al-Kabir
39	&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1592;	The Preserver.......	Al-Hafiz
40	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578;	The Nourisher........	Al-Muqit
41	&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576;	The Accounter......	Al-Hasib
42	&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;	The Mighty........	Al-Jalil
43	&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;	The Generous........	Al-Karim
44	&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1576;	The Watchful One.......	Ar-Raqib
45	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576;	The Responder to Prayer......	Al-Mujib
46	&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;	The All-Comprehending.......	Al-Wasi
47	&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610;&#1605;	The Perfectly Wise.......	Al-Hakim
48	&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;	        The Loving One......	Al-Wadud
49	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1583;	The Majestic One......	Al-Majid
50	&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1579;	The Resurrector.......Al-Ba'ith
51	&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583;	The Witness........	Ash-Shahid
52	&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;	        The Truth.......	Al-Haqq
53	&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604;	The Trustee......	Al-Wakil
54	&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609;	        The Possessor of All Strength.......	Al-Qawiyy
55	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;	The Forceful One.......	Al-Matin
56	&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;	        The Governor.......	Al-Waliyy
57	&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583;	The Praised One........	Al-Hamid
58	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1589;&#1609;	The Appraiser........	Al-Muhsi
59	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1583;&#1574;	The Originator.......	Al-Mubdi'
60	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;	The Restorer.......	Al-Mu'id
61	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1610;	The Giver of Life.......	Al-Muhyi
62	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1610;&#1578;	The Taker of Life.......	Al-Mumit
63	&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;	        The Ever Living One.......	Al-Hayy
64	&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;	The Self-Existing One.......	Al-Qayyum
65	&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;	The Finder........	Al-Wajid
66	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;	The Glorious......	Al-Majid
67	&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;	The One, the All Inclusive, The Indivisible.......	Al-Wahid
68	&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1605;&#1583;	The Satisfier of All Needs......	As-Samad
69	&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;	        The All Powerful.......	Al-Qadir
70	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;	The Creator of All Power.......	Al-Muqtadir
71	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;	The Expediter........	Al-Muqaddim
72	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1582;&#1585;	The Delayer........	Al-Mu'akhkhir
73	&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;	        The First.......	Al-Awwal
74	&#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1582;&#1585;	        The Last........	Al-Akhir
75	&#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;	The Manifest One........	Az-Zahir
76	&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;	The Hidden One......	Al-Batin
77	&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;	The Protecting Friend........	Al-Wali
78	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;	The Supreme One.......	Al-Muta'ali
79	&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;	        The Doer of Good.......	Al-Barr
80	&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;	        The Guide to Repentance........	At-Tawwab
81	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1605;	The Avenger.......	Al-Muntaqim
82	&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1601;&#1608;	        The Forgiver.......	Al-'Afuww
83	&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1572;&#1608;&#1601;	The Clement.......	Ar-Ra'uf
84	&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;	The Owner of All........	Malik-al-Mulk
85	&#1584;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;	  The Lord of Majesty and Bounty......	Dhu-al-Jalal wa-al-Ikram
86	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1587;&#1591;	The Equitable One......	Al-Muqsit
87	&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;	The Gatherer......	Al-Jami'
88	&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1606;&#1610;	        The Rich One......	Al-Ghani
89	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1606;&#1610;	The Enricher.......	Al-Mughni
90	&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1593;	        The Preventer of Harm.......	Al-Mani'
91	&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585;	        The Creator of The Harmful.......	Ad-Darr
92	&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593;	        The Creator of Good.......	An-Nafi'
93	&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585;	        The Light.......	An-Nur
94	&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;	The Guide........	Al-Hadi
95	&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1593;	        The Originator......	Al-Badi
96	&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;	The Everlasting One.......	Al-Baqi
97	&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1579;	        The Inheritor of All.......	Al-Warith
98	&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1588;&#1610;&#1583;	The Righteous Teacher.......	Ar-Rashid
99	&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1576;&#1608;&#1585;	The Patient One......	As-Sabur


----------



## Nahla (Aug 1, 2011)

so, these are GOD's Names? well, literally translation of it is VERY wrong, and the arabic actual meaning is NOT any good, and if you call that to any one that SPEAK arabic it would be an insult. I mean seriously ( and I was reading the arabic words NOT the English) Does it make any sense to you? or it just tell you memorize it, so you will? 
For instance, this 40 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578; The Nourisher........ Al-Muqit. Just wite it in ANY freaking dictionary and see what does it mean. it means the UGLY, nice description. 
anyway, Muslims had to translate those names so it means something good to the Non-arabic-speaker. all over the Quran has these very blunt, rustic, coarse words that should never be, in the book of God. NO ONE can not even use such words. They say &#1604;&#1575; &#1582;&#1588;&#1609; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;
means No respect or politness in religion, how is that sound people?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 1, 2011)

I bet sunni man you looked it up somewhere!!! lol


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2011)

Nahla said:


> I bet sunni man you looked it up somewhere!!! lol



 I do not see why you think that the 99 Names of Allah are so hard to understand?

 Whether you read them in Arabic or English.

 The descriptions are very easy to understand and should present no problem to anyone.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The mosque that I attend has several thousand members. Many of the women are second and third-generation Muslim Americans. Many with advanced university degrees.
> 
> There are also a lot of American women converts.
> 
> ...


 Why in a lot of mosques that women are not allowed to go in .  Its mostly in foreign lands but it is in some mosques here too. IF they are not second class citizens then why can they not go to the mosque to pray


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovebears65 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The mosque that I attend has several thousand members. Many of the women are second and third-generation Muslim Americans. Many with advanced university degrees.
> ...



 I have been to several dozen mosques across the United States.

 Never have I ever heard of one where women couldn't pray.

 And have seen women praying in everyone of them.      

 Not sure where you heard this but it is totally wrong.


&#8216;Abdullah ibn &#8216;Umar, who said: "I heard Muhammad say: &#8216;Do not prevent your women from going to the mosque if they ask your permission.&#8217;


----------



## logical4u (Aug 1, 2011)

Nahla said:


> so, these are GOD's Names? well, literally translation of it is VERY wrong, and the arabic actual meaning is NOT any good, and if you call that to any one that SPEAK arabic it would be an insult. I mean seriously ( and I was reading the arabic words NOT the English) Does it make any sense to you? or it just tell you memorize it, so you will?
> For instance, this 40 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578; The Nourisher........ Al-Muqit. Just wite it in ANY freaking dictionary and see what does it mean. it means the UGLY, nice description.
> anyway, Muslims had to translate those names so it means something good to the Non-arabic-speaker. all over the Quran has these very blunt, rustic, coarse words that should never be, in the book of God. NO ONE can not even use such words. They say &#1604;&#1575; &#1582;&#1588;&#1609; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;
> means No respect or politness in religion, how is that sound people?



What does the "hidden one" translate?


----------



## daveman (Aug 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Unlike you, I HAVE been to foreign lands.  Women aren't allowed to pray with the men.  They have smaller, far less ornate facilities. 

You know -- "separate but equal".


----------



## chanel (Aug 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



"If they ask your permission"? Another enlightening post by SM.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2011)

There is a very good reason why the women's section at the mosque is smaller than the men's section.

 The Quran stipulates that man must go and pray at the mosque.

 But that women have the option to stay at home and pray.

 Mainly because so many have children and other household duties. It would be an inconvenience.


 So naturally the men's section at the mosque is much larger than the women's.

 Because the praying men outnumber the praying women by at least 20 to 1


----------



## daveman (Aug 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> There is a very good reason why the women's section at the mosque is smaller than the men's section.
> 
> The Quran stipulates that man must go and pray at the mosque.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm sure the crackers in the South had similar justifications for making blacks use different drinking fountains, too.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2011)

chanel said:


> "If they ask your permission"? Another enlightening post by SM.


 I see no problem with a Muslim woman showing respect to her husband.

 For a woman to ask permission is showing deference to the man who is the head of the household.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > There is a very good reason why the women's section at the mosque is smaller than the men's section.
> ...


 The orthodox Jews also have a separation of men and women inside their synagogues.

 Why is there no comment on that ?


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 2, 2011)

> There is a very good reason why the women's section at the mosque is smaller than the men's section.
> 
> The Quran stipulates that man must go and pray at the mosque.
> 
> ...



Yeah and if you leave the wife at home you have more time for the dancing boys.


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Because this thread isn't about Jews.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


The thread isn't about segregation in the south and blacks drinking from seperate water fountains.

But you managed to bring that up.


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


*shrug*  So?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 2, 2011)

how about 1 man inherite 2 of women rights, is that fair too? 1 man = 2 women. Muslims are really bad in maths..lolllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

I was seeing no problem with that.

 Because men have twice the amount of responsibility.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Why do they have to ask your permission. Oh yeah you think woman as possessions.In this country women are equal to men and do not have to ask their spouse for permission to do anything!!


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with a wife asking permission of her husband.

 It just shows that she respects his position as head of the household.

 And teaches the children want a family should be and act like.

btw  I am an American citizen and have the exact same rights and privileges as you do.

 And do not need to hear your condescending attitude.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 2, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> > There is a very good reason why the women's section at the mosque is smaller than the men's section.
> >
> > The Quran stipulates that man must go and pray at the mosque.
> >
> ...



Yes pedophilia is encouraged in that "culture".


----------



## logical4u (Aug 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Don't hear about the Jews stoning women in public (or in private)
Don't hear about the Jews patroling the streets looking for women that are alone to beat or rape
Don't hear about Jews beheading people
Don't hear about Jews disembowling women
Don't hear about Jews passing laws to make it "illegal" for women to ride in the passenger compartments of vehicles
Don't hear about Jews writing poetry to little boys that they molest
Don't hear about Jews celebrating their children have been killed by some terrorist group (and some manipulator told them that meant they would be held above all)
Don't hear about Jews gang raping news reporters in the street
Don't hear about Jews raping little girls until they "convert" to judism
Don't hear about Jews kidnapping officials children or murdering family members to influence gov't 
Don't hear about Jews flying airplanes into buildings to murder people
Don't hear about Jews murdering people that are trying to help them
Don't hear about Jews making it illegal to carry a quran, punishible by death
Don't hear about Jews murdering people that have converted from judism
Don't hear about Jews joining the US military, and then murdering "fellow" soldiers
Don't hear about Jews going into India and blowing up hotels
Don't hear about Jews going into Indonesia and blowing up nightclubs
Don't hear about Jews murdering Christians in Africa
Don't hear about Jews planning to enslave the entire world
Don't hear about Jews forcing people to starve because they are a different religion
Don't hear about Jews murdering orthodox Jews because they believe differently
Don't hear about Jews disrupting traffic because they are "pretending" to pray
Don't hear about Jews lying about their "peaceful" intentions
Don't hear about Jews lying about the book of faith
Don't hear about Jews supporting terrorists groups
Don't hear about Jews destroying historical artifacts of other cultures (historical)
Don't hear about Jews declaring that their faith is perfect (if only the people practicing it were)
Don't hear about Jews raping homosexuals
Don't hear about Jews murdering homosexuals
Don't hear about Jews claiming to do criminal acts in the name of the Lord
etc
etc
etc


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

As the Muslim population in America grows.

 The more blessings the United States will receive from God.

 Already our presence is making a positive impact on the American Society.


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> There is nothing wrong with a wife asking permission of her husband.
> 
> It just shows that she respects his position as head of the household.
> 
> ...


Awww.  Is a girl beating up the big strong Sunni Man?


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> As the Muslim population in America grows.
> 
> The more blessings the United States will receive from God.
> 
> Already our presence is making a positive impact on the American Society.



Yeah, mostly in prison.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

Because of the high birth rate within the Muslim community.

 The number of Muslim Americans will grow exponentially over the next several decades.  

 And will soon be a formidable voting block within any election held in the United States.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Because of the high birth rate within the Muslim community.
> 
> The number of Muslim Americans will grow exponentially over the next several decades.
> 
> And will soon be a formidable voting block within any election held in the United States.



True.  While it is a fast growing religion, it is also an _evolving_ religion.  Many modern Muslim nations are also moderate ones.  As the "Arab Spring" has shown, many Muslims want freedom, not religious oppression as this little article illustrates: End gender apartheid in U.S. mosques - USATODAY.com


> I understand the difficulties in having the state intervene in worship issues. I believe in a separation of church and state, but I've come to the difficult decision that women must use the legal system to restore rights in places of worship, particularly when intimidation is used to enforce unfair rules.
> 
> In our protest movement, we haven't yet won national enforcement of gender equity in mosques. But we reached our youth: With my son ambling nearby, a 25-year-old man came up to us afterward on the sidewalk, his bespectacled eyes twinkling. He was inside during our pray-in. "What you did was, alhamdulillah, beautiful," he said, using the Arabic phrase for "praise be to God."



While she is correct about the separation of Church and State, the desire for human beings in the United States, even Muslim human beings, to see the rewards and freedoms guaranteed by our Constitution and form of government should not be lost on any American citizen.


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Because of the high birth rate within the Muslim community.
> 
> The number of Muslim Americans will grow exponentially over the next several decades.
> 
> And will soon be a formidable voting block within any election held in the United States.


There will never be enough of them to vote to overthrow the Constitution.

You're going to need a lot of swords.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

People in the West have no idea what the so-called Arab Spring was about.

 It was not about getting rid of Islam.

 But was about overthrowing Western backed puppet dictators.


 And as far as these 2 or 3 rebellious malcontent women who want to pray with the men in the main area of the mosque.

 It ain't going to happen.

 If I saw a woman try to do that I would personally grab her and throw her out the door.


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Because of the high birth rate within the Muslim community.
> ...


She should be beaten until she learns her place, right, Sunni?


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> People in the West have no idea what the so-called Arab Spring was about.
> 
> It was not about getting rid of Islam.
> 
> ...


And she could press charges and have your barbaric ass thrown in jail.

You'd like that.  You could pray with nothing but men around.  You'd be real popular if you prayed in the showers.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

She would be trespassing.

 And I would have the right to eject her out of the building by force if necessary.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Because of the high birth rate within the Muslim community.
> ...



 What is it with you and these swords ?

 Muslims need to exercise their rights under the Second Amendment 

 I encourage all Muslim Americans to take up hunting or target practice and purchase firearms.

 And to apply for Concealed Carry Permits.

 For protection of themselves and their families.


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> She would be trespassing.
> 
> And I would have the right to eject her out of the building by force if necessary.


Yeah, you'd put that bitch in her place, wouldn't you?


You're such a tough guy -- on the internet.


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Can't do that.  The Koran doesn't mention firearms.  You're stuck with swords.

Hey, barbaric weapons for a barbaric faith.  It's poetic.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> She would be trespassing.
> 
> And I would have the right to eject her out of the building by force if necessary.



I don't think it would be legal for you to use force on someone who wasn't doing anything violent.

I think your only recourse would be to call law enforcement, and have them ask her to leave.

She could press charges if you man-handled her in an effort to get her to leave.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Because of the high birth rate within the Muslim community.
> ...


 Islam is not going to change because of some PC liberal nonsense.

 There is no crunchy granola version of Islam.

 Islam is what it is and will not change because of so-called modern society.

 We have seen what happened when secularism was allowed to infiltrate the churches and synagogues.

 Now Christianity and Judaism are but hollow shells with anemic theology that appeals to no one.

 That's why we Muslims refuse to let secular progressivism creep in to our mosques.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 2, 2011)

> There is nothing wrong with a wife asking permission of her husband.
> 
> It just shows that she respects his position as head of the household.
> 
> And teaches the children want a family should be and act like.



Seems like conservatives and Muslims should get along just fine. 



> If I saw a woman try to do that I would personally grab her and throw her out the door.
> 
> She would be trespassing.
> 
> And I would have the right to eject her out of the building by force if necessary.



Just make sure youve got a good attorney when charged with assault. 



> I encourage all Muslim Americans to take up hunting or target practice and purchase firearms.
> 
> And to apply for Concealed Carry Permits.
> 
> For protection of themselves and their families.


Given some of the responses in this thread, that would be prudent. 

But no throwing people out of mosques, you cant buy a firearm with a felony conviction.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > She would be trespassing.
> ...



 Actually, we do have designated security people at our mosque.

 So I guess they would be the ones to ask her to leave voluntarily or by force if necessary.

 Because disruptive people like that will not be tolerated in a house of worship.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Your mosques require security personnel?

What goes on in those places?

I've never heard of a church or synagogue that needed on-duty security.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



What, not going to claim this is all western propoganda?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

I know for a fact that many churches have a security guard during their Sunday services.

Who's main  duty is to watch the church parking lot.

 But would be available for any disturbance during the service.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 2, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > There is nothing wrong with a wife asking permission of her husband.
> >
> > It just shows that she respects his position as head of the household.
> >
> ...



Actually, the muslims are closer to the lefties.  They are more about the "group" (legion) than they are about the individual rights or liberty.  They believe in taxing everyone that doesn't believe as they do (sound familiar those mean old capitalists).  They use horrific methods to force people in line, and control the educational materials.  They also dictate who can receive medical care in public hospitals, sound familiar?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> People in the West have no idea what the so-called Arab Spring was about.
> 
> It was not about getting rid of Islam.
> 
> But was about overthrowing Western backed puppet dictators.


Agreed except for "Western backed puppet dictators".  Who here is suggesting that the "Arab Spring" is an attempt to get rid of Islam?  We had a little revolution here in the USA a few years back and kicked out our English masters, but we didn't kick out our Protestant faith.  Like the American Revolution, the "Arab Spring" is about government, not religion.  

Do you think those countries who succeed will become Radical Muslim theocracies bent on global domination?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

Actually, we have three policemen and two federal agents that are Muslims and Pray at our mosque.

 So if some strange person came in and tried to start trouble with the members they would be arrested rather quickly.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > People in the West have no idea what the so-called Arab Spring was about.
> ...


 Not quite sure what you mean by Radical Muslim theocracies?

 Far as I know none exist today.

 In fact I do not believe there is such a thing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Actually, we have three policemen and two federal agents that are Muslims and Pray at our mosque.
> 
> So if some strange person came in and tried to start trouble with the members they would be arrested rather quickly.



I think they would have a very hard time making charges stick on a woman who came in peacefully, and they arrested her solely because she prayed with the men.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, we have three policemen and two federal agents that are Muslims and Pray at our mosque.
> ...



 For her to try and pray in the men's area would not be peaceful but aggressive.

 If she would not leave. 

 She could be charged with trespassing.


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


If it was good enough for the 7th Century, it's good enough for Sunni!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



What a weird set of rules.


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > There is nothing wrong with a wife asking permission of her husband.
> >
> > It just shows that she respects his position as head of the household.
> >
> ...


Funny, then, innit, how it's conservatives who oppose radical Islam and leftists who are kissing their ass?


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Sunni actually pos repped me for this.  

Amazing.  I never met someone so proud of being a backward, barbaric caveman.


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

daveman said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > There is nothing wrong with a wife asking permission of her husband.
> ...



I have never met anyone who does not oppose Radical Islam.  It is not an issue of left or right.


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Hi Sunni,

I must say some of your views surprise me.  Would you say that you are yourself a fundamentalist Muslim?

You see a lot of what you say does not seem to really fit in with reality.

Why choose the 7th century when Islam itself during the time of Mohammed was different to what fundamentalist Muslims preach?  Mohammed for instance banned stoning. Are you aware of that.  

You also seem to have a belief that there is only one way for Islam to be and the way you appear to go with appears to be the fundamentalist way.  

What for instance is your position on this?

Support Usama Hasan and Freedom of Conscience within Islam - Latest Blogs -

This is how some of our Muslims respond to people believing they are going to change our democracy Secular Democracy

Have a look at this UK Muslim site Radical Middle Way

Now these are all about intelligent Muslims capable of free thought but not I think the kind of thinking you are speaking about.

So what is going on ? If you believe all Muslims must think your way then clearly you must be a fundamentalist. If you are, just say so, so we know and so you do not give the global anti-Islam movement the belief you are speaking for all Muslims or give them the justification for belief that all Muslims think as you appear to.


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2011)

Perhaps this is why:



> Al Wala' Wal Bara' (Love and Hate for Allah's Sake)
> 
> In the current modern age, we find the Muslims in a pit of darkness. The Muslims of today have adopted the ways of the enemy. They forbid the good and enjoin the forbidden. They imitate the disbelievers and choose them as their friends and trustees. They mock believers who oppose the ways of the disbelievers and hypocrites. They help to deviate people from the Path of Allah and His Messenger (sallallahu alaiyhi wa sallam). They have left jihad for the pleasures and pursuits of the material world. They have abandoned Shariah and adopted Jahiliyyah. These people have strayed from the Straight Path and they have turned away from al wala wal bara, and as a result, have fallen into the trap of Shaytaan.
> 
> ...



Al Wala' Wal Bara' (Love and Hate for Allah's Sake)

This is an important aspect of Sharia.  This is why secularism will never be embraced by "true Muslims" like SM.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for your questions Alexa.

 1st of all we have to define what is meant by fundamentalist.In today's society, typically the word fundamentalist means someone who believes that their holy book should be taken literally. Until recent times, both Christians and Jews would be considered fundamentalist. Because they believed in the literal interpretation of the Bible and Torah. Nowadays, most Christians and Jews pick the Scriptures that they want to adhere to and reject the parts they feel are anathema to modern society. And those who still follow literally the Bible and Torah as written are considered fundamentalist and even our labeled as extremist.

 By far the vast majority of Muslims believe that the Quran should be read and taken literally because it is a divine revelation from Allah. So going by that, I would venture to say that 99% of all Muslims are what the West would consider fundamentalist. And yes, I am definitely included in that group.

 As for people here who claim that I want to go back to the 7th century. I would have to answer that with a dichotomy. As far as technological innovations and achievements that make our life easier. I have no problem with that. Such as washers and dryers, cell phones, automobiles, air-conditioning, etc.

 On the other hand, I believe that Western society has become socially immoral and decadent. This is mainly due to the Western embrace of secularism and the rejection of spirituality and religion. Which has left modern Western societies with no moral compass. The nature of human beings has not changed whether you are talking about the 7th century are the 20th century.

 The Quran is a divine revelation to guide mankind in how to set up a socially just and logical society that moderates human behavior. In essence, it allows freedom within social boundaries.


 You asked me a question whether I agreed with the Imam of the mosque (Usama Hasan) being kicked out for expressing heretical views. What you need to understand is that in Islam. Mosque's are constructed and funded by the local community. Each mosque is independent and has no hierarchy to oversee its internal affairs. So if the members want to eject or ostracize someone for non-Islamic views according to the way that they interpret the Quran. That is the business of that particular mosque and they do not have to answer to any outside authority or governing council.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You're quite stupid Sunni... creep in.. you are worried about another religion creeping in?
Better look around you... yeah, take a closer look... keep looking


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 3, 2011)

daveman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I believe the last I read about this was that the muslims were about 1000 years behind the times. Look how they fight? They through rocks at each other.. LMAO!

Blues


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> By far the vast majority of Muslims believe that the Quran should be read and taken literally because it is a divine revelation from Allah. *So going by that, I would venture to say that 99% of all Muslims are what the West would consider fundamentalist.* And yes, I am definitely included in that group.l.



Thank you for that useful post.  What were you saying again about "moderates"?

So sunni man - what about "Al Wala' Wal Bara'"?


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Thank you for your questions Alexa.
> 
> 1st of all we have to define what is meant by fundamentalist.In today's society, typically the word fundamentalist means someone who believes that their holy book should be taken literally. Until recent times, both Christians and Jews would be considered fundamentalist. Because they believed in the literal interpretation of the Bible and Torah. Nowadays, most Christians and Jews pick the Scriptures that they want to adhere to and reject the parts they feel are anathema to modern society. And those who still follow literally the Bible and Torah as written are considered fundamentalist and even our labeled as extremist.
> 
> By far the vast majority of Muslims believe that the Quran should be read and taken literally because it is a divine revelation from Allah. So going by that, I would venture to say that 99% of all Muslims are what the West would consider fundamentalist. And yes, I am definitely included in that group.



I should perhaps have asked whether you were a Salafi.

Would you accept that various versus of the Koran are open to different interpretations and that this is at base the difference between being a regular Muslim wanting to get on with their life and those who tend to go on to terrorism or just being pain in the ass Muslims who want to intimidate others into doing what they want. Research indicates the second group are usually people who were not practising Muslims before they bump into some radical teacher and so are subject to easily being misled.



Sunni Man said:


> As for people here who claim that I want to go back to the 7th century. I would have to answer that with a dichotomy. As far as technological innovations and achievements that make our life easier. I have no problem with that. Such as washers and dryers, cell phones, automobiles, air-conditioning, etc.



I think a more important issue concerning going back and what most people I suspect are referring to, is the brutal punishment.  In this respect would you not agree that as Mohammed was advanced for his time - He for instance changed stoning for adultery to 100 lashes and that further had to be witnessed by four people - a near impossibility so that the lashes did not need to be done.  In this way he seems advanced for his time, trying to make punishment less inhumane while at the same time being aware that people cannot change too quickly.  

Going by the example of Mohammed it would seem prudent that Islam would have carried on reducing the harshness of it's punishments. This is clearly very different to the brutal behaviour of the Northern Alliance or Taliban and other Radical or apparently Fundamental Muslims.


Index of Reports from Afghansitan on our site



Sunni Man said:


> On the other hand, I believe that Western society has become socially immoral and decadent. This is mainly due to the Western embrace of secularism and the rejection of spirituality and religion. Which has left modern Western societies with no moral compass. The nature of human beings has not changed whether you are talking about the 7th century are the 20th century.



Big difference between you and me in your view of where people get their morality from.  You appear to be saying it must be imposed from without. Particularly if you put this together with religion what you are talking about is the religion controlling the population.

Why?  There is no ethics and no morality and particularly no spirituality in controlling another.

 You will find generally that the more just a country is the more it is at base moral and the less severe punishment it needs and the less just a society is the harsher a punishment is used.

Surely justice would be among the top issues if we talk of morality.



Sunni Man said:


> The Quran is a divine revelation to guide mankind in how to set up a socially just and logical society that moderates human behavior. In essence, it allows freedom within social boundaries.



Very recently we have had a 3 part series on The Life of Mohammed.  He seemed like a good man who did indeed have spiritual experiences and I certainly have nothing against people choosing to follow this way and social customs also form a bond, although for the experience of spirituality itself, I would recommend Sufism.  However I will say again I have no problems with anyone having the freedom to follow what they find helpful provided they do not take from anyone else the freedom to also make that choice.

Dogma, unfortunately is never the truth.  It comes from inner knowledge.  I however know that many Muslims do look to Islam and use it as a way to spirituality and I cannot criticise that in any way.

You know I think where my questions of you come from.  I have not yet worked you out but there is something which does not add up.  As I said are you a Salafi or are you perhaps sometimes, perhaps understandably, just winding people up? 



Sunni Man said:


> You asked me a question whether I agreed with the Imam of the mosque (Usama Hasan) being kicked out for expressing heretical views. What you need to understand is that in Islam. Mosque's are constructed and funded by the local community. Each mosque is independent and has no hierarchy to oversee its internal affairs. So if the members want to eject or ostracize someone for non-Islamic views according to the way that they interpret the Quran. That is the business of that particular mosque and they do not have to answer to any outside authority or governing council.



That was not actually what I was asking. However I do not know the whole story and rather than muddying things, I will leave that for now but may come back to it later.

So are you a Salafi? which I guess is loosely what I would call a Fundamental Muslim.


----------



## Free Thinker (Aug 3, 2011)

Sharia Law endows all men with Allah-given right to beat and abuse their wives.  This will NEVER happen in the Great USA.  We are far too open and free to comply with the vile dictates of Sharia Law.  Also,  Americans are far too intelligent to be fooled by pathetic Muslim Apologists who try to "White Wash" the oppressive nature of Sharia Law.   America will ALWAYS say NO to Sharia.   GO USA!


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

chanel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > By far the vast majority of Muslims believe that the Quran should be read and taken literally because it is a divine revelation from Allah. *So going by that, I would venture to say that 99% of all Muslims are what the West would consider fundamentalist.* And yes, I am definitely included in that group.l.
> ...


 Being a fundamentalist Muslim and a moderate Muslim are not diametrically opposed.

 Just as there are many Christians who are fundamentalist in their belief.

 But moderate in their personal lives and within their community.


 Also, Orthodox Jews would be considered extremely fundamentalist.

 Yet we have congressmen and senators who are Orthodox Jews but are considered political moderates.


 Personally, I am a fundamentalist when it comes to Islam, but would consider myself a moderate Muslim.

 As I abide by all of the laws of the land, and participate in our democratic process.


 As for the term &#8220;Al Wala' Wal Bara&#8221;,

 I do not subscribe to that particular belief and find it to be unIslamic and not based on the true intent of the Quran.


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Free Thinker said:


> Sharia Law endows all men with Allah-given right to beat and abuse their wives.  This will NEVER happen in the Great USA.  We are far too open and free to comply with the vile dictates of Sharia Law.  Also,  Americans are far too intelligent to be fooled by pathetic Muslim Apologists who try to "White Wash" the oppressive nature of Sharia Law.   America will ALWAYS say NO to Sharia.   GO USA!



Well it wouldn't in the UK.  Jews have had their own courts here for over a hundred years and where Muslims choose to go by Sharia Law concerning family matters it is still subservient to British Law.

Allowed to beat up your wife because you are a Muslim in the UK, of course not.  That is against British Law.

BBC NEWS | UK | Religious courts already in use


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

alexa said:


> So are you a Salafi? which I guess is loosely what I would call a Fundamental Muslim.



Madhhab is an Islamic term that refers to a school of thought or religious jurisprudence, or fiqh, within Sunni Islam. The differences between these schools of thought manifest in minor practical differences, as most Sunni Muslims consider them all fundamentally the same. *Sunnis generally do not identify themselves with a particular school of thought  simply calling themselves "Sunnis".*



*Hanafi*

The Hanafi school was founded by Imam Abu Hanifa an-Numan; it is the largest school of thought followed by most Muslims around the world. It is predominant among Sunni Muslims in Central Asia, Afghanistan, Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, northern Egypt, Iraq, Turkey, Balkans and in many western countries.

*Shafi`i*

Shafi`i was founded by Imam Muhammad ibn Idris ash-Shafi`i, is the second largest school of thought in terms of followers. It is practiced throughout the Muslim world, but is most prevalent in Egypt, Somalia, Indonesia, Thailand, Singapore, Philippines, Yemen, among Kurds, Kerala (Mappilas) and is officially followed by the governments of Brunei and Malaysia.

*Maliki*

The Maliki school derives from the work of Imam Malik ibn Anas. It is practiced in North and West Africa. It is the third-largest of the four schools.

*Hanbali*

Hanbali is considered to be the most conservative of the four schools and the one that relies on Hadith the most. Hanbalis reject the use of philosophical argument[vague] in matters of religious belief.[citation needed] The school was started by the students of Imam Ahmad. Hanbali jurisprudence is predominant among Muslims in Saudi Arabia.

Islamic schools and branches - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > So are you a Salafi? which I guess is loosely what I would call a Fundamental Muslim.
> ...



Thank you Sunni.  Obviously the situation in the states will be different to here. The majority of our Muslims came from a basically Sufi tradition.  They used to learn the Koran in a language they did not understand and were not getting much from ....until the Saudi's arrived with Salifism.  This can certainly cause problems.  Then of course we had extremist preachers coming just to pick people up.

UK and US Muslims come from different backgrounds - or certainly used to.

Given that there is such a large divergence within Islam, how can you imagine every Muslim would think or respond the same?

You didn't answer my other questions.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by Radical Muslim theocracies?
> 
> Far as I know none exist today.
> 
> In fact I do not believe there is such a thing.



The Taliban and the Iranian government.  There are some two-bit nations in Africa which go the same way, but they are only a threat to their own people, not their neighbors.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

Alexas, I do better when people asked me questions one at a time rather than a group of multiple questions.

 Overwhelmingly, the mosque's in America are Sunni mosque's. That is because historically the seed money to finance the building of a mosque many times came from Saudi Arabia.  But the Saudi's took a very hands-off approach when it came to organizing our directing the direction and everyday activities of the mosque.

 The Saudis practice a form of Islam called "Wahhabism" or sometimes called "Salafism". It is a combination of all 4 Sunni schools of thought.

 So most mosque's in the United States have a strain of Salafi woven into their literature and teaching.

Thus, the vast majority of American mosque's are very conservative in outlook and religious practice.

 Which suits me just fine.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite sure what you mean by Radical Muslim theocracies?
> ...


The Taliban are currently out of power and do not rule Afghanistan.

 Also, Iran is a democracy with a Parliament and is only considered radical by the West


----------



## daveman (Aug 3, 2011)

alexa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



You don't get out much, do you?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The Taliban are currently out of power and do not rule Afghanistan.


Yes, thank God for the United States military in taking them down too, right?



Sunni Man said:


> Also, Iran is a democracy with a Parliament and is only considered radical by the West


Maybe the West wouldn't consider them radical if they'd quit funding terrorist organizations like Hezbollah, Hamas and Muqtada al-Sadr's Shi'as in Iraq.


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

daveman said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Really, tell me where you meet all these people who support radical Islam and Al Qaeda as you seem to know so many.


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Iranian women might disagree.


> Despite the gains they have made, women still face extraordinary obstacles. Girls can legally be forced into marriage at the age of 13. Men have the right to divorce their wives whenever they wish, and are granted custody of any children over the age of 7. Men can ban their wives from working outside the home, and can engage in polygamy.
> 
> By law, women may inherit from their parents only half the shares of their brothers. Their court testimony is worth half that of a man. Although the state has taken steps to discourage stoning, it remains in the penal code as the punishment for women who commit adultery. A woman who refuses to cover her hair faces jail and up to 80 lashes.
> 
> Women also face fierce resistance when they organize to change the law.



Starting at Home, Irans Women Fight for Rights - NYTimes.com

Yes - we crazy Westerners think that stoning may be radical, as well.


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Alexas, I do better when people asked me questions one at a time rather than a group of multiple questions.



Well the issues I brought up were in response to what you said.  I believe they are valid.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

What you posted does not change the fact that Iran is a democracy with an elected parliament.


 The only point that I disagree with in your list of grievances against Iranian sharia law.

 Is girls being forced to marry. 

 Islamicly,  a girl should be able to say yes or no to a man who wants to marry her.

 Everything else I wholeheartedly agree with.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

alexa said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Alexas, I do better when people asked me questions one at a time rather than a group of multiple questions.
> ...



 I am not saying that the questions were not valid.

 In fact they were all very good questions.

 I was just asking you to present one question at a time.

 Thanks


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> What you posted does not change the fact that Iran is a democracy with an elected parliament.
> 
> 
> The only point that I disagree with in your list of grievances against Iranian sharia law.
> ...



Thank you for that useful post.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

chanel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > What you posted does not change the fact that Iran is a democracy with an elected parliament.
> ...



 Why do you refer to it as "useful" ??


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2011)

USMB-speak:_*

The Following User Says Thank You to alexa For This Useful Post:*_


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> What you posted does not change the fact that Iran is a democracy with an elected parliament.



Iran is no more a free democracy than the Soviet Union was.   

I take it you sided with the government during all of those riots over the "election" a couple years ago.  Is this correct?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0MkATcn04M&skipcontrinter=1]&#x202a;Iran election. Riot in tehran streets after election day - 13/06/09&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Aug 3, 2011)

alexa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...



"In a situation like this, of course you identify with everyone who's suffering. [But we must also think about] the terrorists who are creating such horrible future lives for themselves because of the negativity of this karma. It's all of our jobs to keep our minds as expansive as possible. If you can see [the terrorists] as a relative who's dangerously sick and we have to give them medicine, and the medicine is love and compassion. There's nothing better." -- Richard Gere

"I don't know how you wage war against one person; it doesn't make sense. I can imagine a commando-type raid to capture Bin Laden, then a trial, with evidence, before the world court. But that would not address the vast global inequalities in which terrorism is ultimately rooted. What is so heartbreaking to me as a feminist is that the strongest response to corporate globalization and U.S. military domination is based on such a violent and misogynist ideology." -- Barbara Ehrenreich, The Village Voice, October 9, 2001

"They have struck us, and in their strike announced: We'd rather dieand take you with usthan go on living in the world you have forced us to occupy. Force will get us nowhere. It is reparations that are owing, not retribution." -- Vivian Gornick, The Village Voice, October 9, 2001

"Melt their weapons, melt their hearts, melt their anger with love." -- Shirley MacLaine on her anti-terrorism policy

"In a war on Afghanistan, Osama bin Laden will either be left alive, while thousands of impoverished, frightened people are bombed into oblivion around him, or he will be killed in a bombing attack for which he seems quite prepared. But what would happen to his cool armor if he could be reminded of all the good, nonviolent things he has done? Further, what would happen to him if he could be brought to understand the preciousness of the lives he has destroyed? I firmly believe the only punishment that works is love." -- Alice Walker, The Village Voice Who's The Real Enemy Here?

"America, America. What did you do--either intentionally or unintentionally--in the world order, in Central America, in Africa where bombs are still blasting? America, what did you do in the global warming conference when you did not embrace the smaller nations? America, what did you do two weeks ago when I stood at the world conference on racism, when you wouldn't show up? Oh, America, what did you do?" -- Former San Francisco Supervisor Amos Brown on September 17.

"We have been the cowards, lobbing cruise missiles from 2,000 miles away. That's cowardly. Staying in the airplane when it hits the building, say what you want about it, it's not cowardly." -- Bill Maher, Politically Incorrect

"The WTC was not just an architectural monstrosity, but also terrible for people who didn't work there, for it said to all those people: 'If you can't work up here, boy, you're out of it.' That's why I'm sure that if those towers had been destroyed without loss of life, a lot of people would have cheered. Everything wrong with America led to the point where the country built that tower of Babel, which consequently had to be destroyed. And then came the next shock. We had to realize that the people that did this were brilliant. It showed that the ego we could hold up until September 10 was inadequate." -- Norman Mailer

"Americans can't admit that you need courage to do such a thing. For that might be misunderstood. The key thing is that we in America are convinced that it was blind, mad fanatics who didn't know what they were doing. But what if those perpetrators were right and we were not? We have long ago lost the capability to take a calm look at the enormity of our enemy's position." -- Norman Mailer on 9/11

"I just think we are a little bit of an arrogant nation and maybe this is a little bit of a humbling experience ... what has our government done to provoke this action that we don't know about?" -- Backstreet Boy Kevin Richardson

"If the word 'cowardly' is to be used, it might be more aptly applied to those who kill from beyond the range of retaliation, high in the sky, than to those willing to die themselves in order to kill others." -- Susan Sontag in New Yorker magazine

Let's get rid of all the economic (expletive) this country represents! Bring it on, I hope the Muslims win! -- Chrissie Hynde of The Pretenders

The President wants to talk about a terrorist named bin Laden. I dont want to talk about bin Laden. I want to talk about a terrorist called Christopher Columbus. I want to talk about a terrorist called George Washington. I want to talk about a terrorist called Rudy Giuliani. The real terrorists have always been the United Snakes of America.  Malik Zulu Shabazz

As to those in the World Trade CenterLets get a grip here, shall we? True enough, they were civilians of a sort. But innocent? Gimme a break. If there was a better, more effective, or in fact any other way of visiting some penalty befitting their participation upon the little Eichmanns inhabiting the sterile sanctuary of the twin towers, Id really be interested in hearing about it.  Ward Churchill


----------



## daveman (Aug 3, 2011)

chanel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Pffft.  They're just women.  Little more than animals, really.

Right, Sunni?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

The anti-Iranian government protests were financed and supported most likely by the CIA and Mossad.

 The average Iranian citizen is supporting of the government and against these malcontent anti-government rioters.

 But the Zionist controlled western media only likes to show the one side of the issue .

 Here is the Truth.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wTGrGouhOc&feature=youtube_gdata_player]&#x202a;Iran: Pro-government Rallies, New Warnings to Reformers&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

daveman said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


----------



## daveman (Aug 3, 2011)

alexa said:


> You seem, like others I have come in contact with on forums, to be keeping a hatred alive inside yourself.


You seem, like others I have come in contact with on forums, to pay more attention to the stereotypes in your head than the people you have come in contact with on forums.


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

daveman said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > You seem, like others I have come in contact with on forums, to be keeping a hatred alive inside yourself.
> ...



I was not the one who presented all that.  If there is a stereotype it is of your own making.


----------



## daveman (Aug 3, 2011)

alexa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...


So, you fuck up, and it's MY fault.


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Alexas, I do better when people asked me questions one at a time rather than a group of multiple questions.
> 
> Overwhelmingly, the mosque's in America are Sunni mosque's. That is because historically the seed money to finance the building of a mosque many times came from Saudi Arabia.  But the Saudi's took a very hands-off approach when it came to organizing our directing the direction and everyday activities of the mosque.
> 
> ...




OK Sunni, you have now confirmed you are a fundamentalist.  What I feel some concern about is you seeming to think that that is the general position of Muslims in the US.

This article gives a description as to how things went in the UK.  Our Muslims seem to be a bit more adventurous than you are describing the US, with one group only causing concern.

I was going to try and quote the relevant bits but it is too long but worth a read for anyone interested.

It certainly describes our Muslim Community as an evolving one.  While the 90's saw Salifism arriving leading to the 'Super Salafis' a group who felt it was their responsibility to take action because of the First gulf war and led to them getting way over themselves trying to tell everyone else they were not Muslim enough

leading

to many moving back to more tradition Islam and adorning yet again Sufism.

a good read not to put everyone in one basket

IslamiCity Forum - Islamic Discussion Forum: The Development of British Salafism


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

I am no fan of Sufism.

 It is mainly Indian and Pakistani .

 There are so many schools and sects of Sufism that it is hard to keep count.

 I am happy to hear that many people have left it and embrace the Salafi school of Islam.

 And I hope that it continues to grow in the UK


----------



## Nahla (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunniman, do you know and understand arabic very well? Because there is a couple videos I'd like you to explain them to me


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I am no fan of Sufism.
> 
> It is mainly Indian and Pakistani .
> 
> ...



No Sunni you have got it wrong.  Yes, when people were needing something and their own communities were not providing Saudi money brought Salifism. 

...but the first gulf war caused problems with one group who came to be known as the 'super salafis' causing hell.  

That resulted in a great many moving back to more traditional Islam including Sufism. Like I said Islam here appears to be evolving, not static.  I know there has been talk of finding a 'British Islam'

Here you go



> Another major factor in the evolution of Salafism in the UK has been the increasing appeal of &#8220;traditional Islam,&#8221; an activist and scholarly form of Sufism, which was initially popularized by charismatic American convert scholar Hamza Yusuf.6 He seemed to mesmerize audiences with the depth of his knowledge of Islam and apparent polymathic command of subjects as diverse as music, literature, and science. Prominent moderate Salafis at the time, though privately in awe of his learning, publicly dismissed him as Sufi.* The traditional Islam trend in effect appropriated some of the authority from the Salafi scholars, resulting in a reduction of some of the aura of knowledgeability from British Salafis and offering a broader, richer understanding of Islam that emphasized the spiritual dimensions of religion. **The impact of Hamza Yusuf&#8217;s message was reinforced and echoed by two other prominent convert scholars, the English Abdal Hakim Murad (b. 1960), a Cambridge professor of Islamic Studies, and the American Shaykh Nuh Keller (b.1954) who is based in Jordan.** The three figures spearheaded a strategy of discrediting the politicized readings of Islam found in the literature of the reformist Islamists and deconstructing the claims to textual orthodoxy of the Salafi groupings. Especially Abdal Hakim Murad has been prolific in this regard; his writings consititute one of the most popular resources for &#8220;traditional Islam.&#8221;*7



IslamiCity Forum - Islamic Discussion Forum: The Development of British Salafism


----------



## Nahla (Aug 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omSgUPydzdc&playnext=1&list=PL92C7F9C919618DD7]&#x202a;Father Zakaria - islam explained 1 (arabic and english)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

All are subtitles.. these vdieos explains ALL great teaching, and explainations, PROVED by their own books of Interpretations, and the Quran.. If you Sunni man have any questions. You can find alllllllll your answeres in these Videos..
 People, Sunni man, and people like him, will never change, or listen to the voice of reason, he's like those who don't like to hear the bad about his beliefs, IF they were ever true.. he still can come up with sneaky explainations, like all muslims do.. Check it out people.. THE TRUTH ABOUT ISLAM videos.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

Why would I want to listen to a Priest and a non-Muslim explain Islam?

 Plus I doubt that he has anything to say that I haven't heard before many times.

Nahla, Would you be willing to listen to a Muslim Imam explain Christianity??


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni, I know many soldiers who have returned from Irac and Afghanistan.
I'm told there are tons of prostitutes available and a lot of gambling going on there.  They also say that the men use woman for child bearing only.  The majority of muslin men like to suck dick and take it up the ass. 

Did you know that? 

Blues


----------



## Nahla (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why would I want to listen to a Priest and a non-Muslim explain Islam?
> 
> Plus I doubt that he has anything to say that I haven't heard before many times.
> 
> Nahla, Would you be willing to listen to a Muslim Imam explain Christianity??



He is not EXPLAINING your religion.. no, at all. He is only discussing some points of your book, about women and their rights ( that only we (women) take half) which amazingily you see it is right, you? who thinks that women are equal. He's NOT telling people CONVERt or else, like your book, he's teeling them what it says that's all (in details) what are you afraid of? that you might question your faith? that you might NOT have answers?.. You don't have to see it. But the WHOLE arab ( and non-arab) world saw it and started to use that thing on top of your head, that called BRAIN, do you know it?.. lol. whatever dude.


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Well American Muslim's must be doing something right.  They identify as much with being American as with being a Muslim



> Mohamed Younis, senior analyst at the Abu Dhabi Gallup Center, summed up the findings of the new report titled "Muslim Americans:  Faith, Freedom and the Future." "Muslim Americans are just that -- they're Americans.  They care a lot about their faith, but they also care a lot about their country," he said.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ...



Study: American Muslims Identify with US, Islam Equally | USA | English


----------



## daveman (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why would I want to listen to a Priest and a non-Muslim explain Islam?


You try to tell us about Judaism all the time.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I want to listen to a Priest and a non-Muslim explain Islam?
> ...


OK, I watched  the video.

 The Priest didn't explain anything.

 In fact, he was asking for Islam to be explained to him.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I want to listen to a Priest and a non-Muslim explain Islam?
> ...



 I went to a couple of different synagogues and studied Judaism for almost 2 years.

 So I feel that I am fairly well versed in what they believe.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDn2EKr5G6c]&#x202a;Father Zakaria Explains Islam Was Spread by The Sword&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]      you


----------



## daveman (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Did you know that anyone can say anything on the internet?  True story.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBp5dyLHlts&feature=related]&#x202a;How Could Islam Allow One Woman To Do this? (DQ1-8)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

your prophet Mohmmed said the women mind's are deficient, and religiously deficient.. what kind of equality you claim that Islam is giving to women?


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2011)

Nahla - he does not espouse equality. He agrees with the Iranian treatment of women - inc. stoning. You're trying to educate a sociopath. Can't be done.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 3, 2011)

chanel said:


> Nahla - he does not espouse equality. He agrees with the Iranian treatment of women - inc. stoning. You're trying to educate a sociopath. Can't be done.



Chanel.. I know all muslims can't be tamed, as I already have SOOO many experience (not trying to tame one) but conversations and it end with them trying to convert me. How could a simple discussion turn to be a threat for my life? lollllllllll NOT surprised. but at least that the US is more educated and have brains that they use and won't agree to be dominated by 1400 century camel and sword users.. I WISH they STOP allowing muslims in the country and keep them where they are, or go to Turkey, it is very modernised country, for an islamic one.


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2011)

I've learned a lot from your posts. Of course, I'm not a sociopath. Many Muslims in the U.S. have assimilated and contributed to our culture. But those that want a theocracy are traitors IMHO and should be condemned by all. Unfortunately, many are afraid of being called "Islamophobes". I'm not. There is nothing "irrational" or "bigoted" in rejecting oppression and human slavery.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 3, 2011)

chanel said:


> I've learned a lot from your posts. Of course, I'm not a sociopath. Many Muslims in the U.S. have assimilated and contributed to our culture. But those that want a theocracy are traitors IMHO and should be condemned by all. Unfortunately, many are afraid of being called "Islamophobes". I'm not. There is nothing "irrational" or "bigoted" in rejecting oppression and human slavery.



I never hated any one in my life, but I hate people (mostly muslims) who try to impose and force they life style, and laws and Islam on everybody. Live your islam life, and let us live ours. Why everybody has to be like you, muslim? Jealousy? or applying what your book tells you LITERALLY?
B.S. Don't mean you chanel.. I have lots and lots of other videos to watch, unfortunatly not subtitled or translated.. not just that priest talking about all this shit in their book, but also their own sheiks, asking and questioning. SOOOOO many of them, even get executed for that, went to jail, escaped the country, and their books were removed from this country, like Saudi, and Egypt.. My dad had a hidden version of one of those books, written by a muslim ( he's an athiest now). It is a fairy, fancy world in that quran.. in their book it says that Mohammed went to the 7th skies on a camel!!! can you believe that? 
Hysterically funny. The question is how can they make any sense of it and believe it that they would kill for it? dumb & dumber


----------



## alexa (Aug 3, 2011)

alexa said:


> *Well American Muslim's must be doing something right.  They identify as much with being American as with being a Muslim*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
and that does have significance when you look at who American Christians identify with*



> Throughout Europe, most Christians think of themselves primarily in terms of their national identity. Fully 90% of French Christians take this view.* The clear exception is the U.S., where Christians are divided: 46% primarily identify as American and 46% as Christian. Seven-in-ten white evangelical Christians in the U.S. identify first with their religion.*



Muslim-Western Tensions Persist | Pew Global Attitudes Project


I have only just listened to the OP.  The Sharia Law which the man says America already has is

1.  The right to life

2.  The Right to Liberty

3.  The Right to Freedom of Religion 

4.  The Right to Family

5. The Right to Property

6.  The Right to Mental well being.

he compares this to the US declaration of Independence which says 

All are created equal

have certain rights, among which are life, liberty and pursuit of happiness 

I am at a loss how something so simple and so positive could have turned into yet another Muslim hate thread.

*
America is more in danger of becoming a Fundamental Christian State.*


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2011)

Link please. 

If fundamentalist Christians are advocating a non-secular form of government, they too should be exposed, stopped, and condemned.

My, my. It seems Sunni man has a new ally in his crusade against women. Is "alexa" your real name? Lol


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 3, 2011)

If the US is a compliant sharia law nation, why are fellow Muslims charged interests on loans?


----------



## logical4u (Aug 3, 2011)

logical4u said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Don't hear about Jews having someone at a trial in a "cage"


----------



## logical4u (Aug 3, 2011)

chanel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > What you posted does not change the fact that Iran is a democracy with an elected parliament.
> ...



Does that mean he can be murdered by the more fundementalist muslims (for disagreeing with the teachings)?


----------



## logical4u (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why would I want to listen to a Priest and a non-Muslim explain Islam?
> 
> Plus I doubt that he has anything to say that I haven't heard before many times.
> 
> Nahla, Would you be willing to listen to a Muslim Imam explain Christianity??



Yes, all you have to do is ask them some tough questions about TRUTH, and they run away or get tripped up in their own lies.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 3, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Sunni, I know many soldiers who have returned from Irac and Afghanistan.
> I'm told there are tons of prostitutes available and a lot of gambling going on there.  They also say that the men use woman for child bearing only.  The majority of muslin men like to suck dick and take it up the ass.
> 
> Did you know that?
> ...



That is okay as long as they use a "child" for sexual pleasure (sarcasm).  Yes isn't that "religion" full of ......


----------



## alexa (Aug 4, 2011)

chanel said:


> Link please.



I already provided a link 



> Throughout Europe, most Christians think of themselves primarily in terms of their national identity. Fully 90% of French Christians take this view. *The clear exception is the U.S., where Christians are divided: 46% primarily identify as American and 46% as Christian. Seven-in-ten white evangelical Christians in the U.S. identify first with their religion.*



Muslim-Western Tensions Persist | Pew Global Attitudes Project

You can clearly see that 46% of American Christians and 70% of Evangelical American Christians define themselves as first Christian.

This is in sharp contrast with the new gallop poll on the attitudes of Muslims who identify equally with the being US citizens and being Muslim.

Study: American Muslims Identify with US, Islam Equally | USA | English

Both these links have already been left.




chanel said:


> My, my. It seems Sunni man has a new ally in his crusade against women. Is "alexa" your real name? Lol



You see you just show how brainless you are with comments like this.  You don't read threads and when someone points out something which does not fit in with your blinkered mind's prejudiced views you claim the person is a misogynist. You just shout insults with no possible validity. 

You fail to have even noticed that I was myself drilling Sunni in this thread.

Well it is my first meeting of you but I can put down in my notebook that you are nothing but a lot of meaningless xenophobic hot air.


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2011)

Ha ha. I guess anyone who supports women's rights is "xenophobic" and "prejudiced" then. The fact that you would agree with a misogynist who believes in stoning adulterers is what I would call "brainless hot air" or more simply "fucked up' You can put that in your notebook. 

This thread is about Sharia Law in the US.   I said, " If fundamentalist Christians are advocating a non-secular form of government, they too should be exposed, stopped, and condemned."  I'd like to see a link please.


----------



## alexa (Aug 4, 2011)

chanel said:


> Ha ha. I guess anyone who supports women's rights is "xenophobic" and "orejudiced" then. The fact that you would agree with a misogynist who believes in stoning adulterers is what I would call "brainless hot air" or more simply "fucked up' You can put that in your notebook.
> 
> *Did you find that link yet*


*

Clearly you're blind.*

Let's just be clear on one thing.  My post was not in agreement with Sunni.  For the second time, in this thread I was questioning his beliefs so that little girl is a silly red herring from your one tract dead mind.

I was working for women's rights before your mother was born...and anyone who believes that anyone who is not an Islaophobe must be a misogynist is an extremely mindless prejudiced person with no skills of debate.

Now I have my grandchildren about to arrive so better things to do than to stroke the ego of a mindless xenophobe.


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2011)

alexa said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > *Well American Muslim's must be doing something right.  They identify as much with being American as with being a Muslim*
> ...



You obviously know very little about the Sharia Index Project, headed by Imam Rauf.  It might be hard to research, because they deleted their website during the GZ controversy.  However, snapshots are available through PJM and excerpts from Imam Rauf's book are widely available.

"Women's rights advocates" should care about the rights of ALL women - inc. Muslim women.  Cheerleading for a "separate but equal" educational, legal, and financial system is misogynistic and fucked up.  You can put that one in your notebook too.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2011)

B





chanel said:


> "Women's rights advocates" should care about the rights of ALL women - inc. Muslim women.  Cheerleading for a "separate but equal" educational, legal, and financial system is misogynistic and fucked up.  You can put that one in your notebook too.



 If American Muslim parents would rather have their children educated in separate classrooms divided between boys and girls .

 Is that not the parents right ?


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2011)

You may do that. In PRIVATE schools.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2011)

chanel said:


> You may do that. In PRIVATE schools.



 In certain areas of the United States the schools are predominately Muslim children.

 So if the local school board decides to divide the school into boys and girls sections.

 They are within their legal rights and there is nothing unconstitutional about doing so.


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2011)

And if they allow prayer, they will be shut down.  Treat your girls like second class citizens on your own dime.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2011)

chanel said:


> And if they allow prayer, they will be shut down.  Treat your girls like second class citizens on your own dime.



 How would that be treating girls as second-class citizens?

 The boys would be separated also.

 And the school curriculum for both boys and girls would be identical.


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2011)

Keep dreaming. We outlawed segregation decades ago. You misunderstand "consitutionality". Parents cannot demand separate schools for religious/sexist/racial reasons.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 4, 2011)

The more I read about sunni's views the more I dislike Muslims.

What's really not ironic is I'm really starting to like George Bush more and more every day.

Blues


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2011)

chanel said:


> Keep dreaming. We outlawed segregation decades ago. You misunderstand "consitutionality". Parents cannot demand separate schools for religious/sexist/racial reasons.


 Several cities in the United States have public schools that are based on nothing but the sexual orientation of the children who attend. Which sets a precedent for having schools that are based on other factors of student's needs.


Harvey Milk High School is a public high school in the East Village of New York City designed for, though not limited to, gay, lesbian, bisexual, and transgender young people, as well as those questioning their sexuality. It is named after assassinated San Francisco, California supervisor Harvey Milk, the first openly gay man to be elected to office and one of the best known gay politicians of the 20th century. He was assassinated along with San Francisco Mayor George Moscone on November

wikipedia.org


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2011)

That's fucked up too (alexa - take note)

But as you stated, it is not "limited" to gay students. 

You can point out dozens of equally fucked up decisions. But it doesn't make Sharia any less fucked up. Get it?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2011)

The fact that there are Homo public schools for children of that persuasion.

 Give us a legal president for the establishment of Muslim oriented public schools.

btw  Non-Muslims could attend also.


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't you think "homo" schools are wrong Sunni Man?  It seems to me that you believe two wrongs make a right.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2011)

chanel said:


> Don't you think "homo" schools are wrong Sunni Man?  It seems to me that you believe two wrongs make a right.



 Of course I am 100% against Homo oriented public schools.

 But they exist and I don't see that changing anytime soon.


 So when people like you are vocally opposed to Muslim oriented schools.

 It will be rather easy to show there is already schools that cater to specific needs of non-traditional groups.


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2011)

We have separation of church and state in this country.  Charter schools can cater to "non-traditional" groups, but not to religious ones.  Muslim schools have been shut down in Minnesota, and they will continue to be shut down as long as people know about it.   

nd that's the beauty of spouting on a message board, because most people don't have a clue what's going on.  Creepers can very very sneaky.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2011)

chanel said:


> We have separation of church and state in this country.  Charter schools can cater to "non-traditional" groups, but not to religious ones.  Muslim schools have been shut down in Minnesota, and they will continue to be shut down as long as people know about it.
> 
> nd that's the beauty of spouting on a message board, because most people don't have a clue what's going on.  Creepers can very very sneaky.



 Please provide a link to the Muslim public schools that you claim Minnesota shut down?

 Thank you


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2011)

> A metro-area charter school battered by years of controversy over claims that it *promoted religion *has decided not to appeal a state decision that forced its closure earlier this summer.
> 
> The board of Tarek ibn Ziyad Academy (TiZA) voted Tuesday evening not to ask the Minnesota Court of Appeals to reverse the state Education Department's denial of an application that would have allowed it to stay open.
> 
> "TiZA has operated the school in a manner that has had the effect of transferring millions of dollars of *public money to related Islamic organizations*," they wrote. "Its history creates concern that it is seeking bankruptcy relief to continue that pattern, allowing TiZA to further dissipate its assets to related Islamic entities and individual Muslim participants in school operations."



TiZA opts against appealing closure | StarTribune.com


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2011)

In essence, The school was shut down because of mis-appropriation of funds and possible embezzlement.

 Not because it was a Muslim oriented school.


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh there were many, many problems.  Embezzlement, possible terrorist ties,  threats of violence against parents, teachers and the media, possible cheating... and on and on.

But the ACLU got involved because of religion.  I don't agree with them often, but they got this one right. And they will continue to investigate the Gulen schools and other Arabic language schools to make sure they aren't using our tax dollars to promote Islam.  The Arabic school in Brooklyn is closing as well.  Too much scrutiny I suppose.  

Creepers shouldn't get too greedy with public funds.  Too many strings attached.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2011)

You claimed that these were public schools.

 They only received some public money But we're not a public school.


When has a public school in Minnesota then shutdown for having a Muslim curriculum?

 You know like a high school in any American town or city.

 I want a link to a regular public school that is Muslim oriented and has been shut down.

 So far you have not done that.


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2011)

Charter schools are publicly funded.

There are no "Muslim oriented" regular schools. And there never will be. Well maybe in 50 years if people keep their heads in the sand.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 4, 2011)

Now, Sunni man, you are a good muslim, and always follow what your book and your prophet mohmmed say, right?

Ok, sure you know something called "&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;" which mean Nursing the older, or the mature.. and here is its story

Because Mohmmed had many men visting him, for advice, and consultation, so He had to protect his wife (aisha) from the eyes of the men, so he said that, ALL men who comes in his house must be breast feeded from his wife, so they'll be forbiden, unlawful, or prohibited from any kind of relationship with her. You can imagine, what his house must've been. And why They (muslims) don't do that now?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2011)

Nahla, That is the most retarded story I have ever heard.  Period.

 Why are you inventing such outrageous lies about Muslims and the Prophet ?

 Please provide a link or evidence to support this idiotic story.

 Or just admit it's another one of your fabricated lies


----------



## Nahla (Aug 4, 2011)

lolllllllllllllllllllll, you don't know your religion Sunni man? I am surprised.. 

Sahih Muslim

Book 008, Number 3424: 

' A'isha (Allah be pleased with her) reported that Sahla bint Suhail came to Allah's Apostle (may peace be upon him) and said: Messenger of Allah, I see on the face of Abu Hudhaifa (signs of disgust) on entering of Salim (who is an ally) into (our house), whereupon Allah's Apostle (may peace be upon him) said: Suckle him. She said: How can I suckle him as he is a grown-up man? Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) smiled and said: I already know that he is a young man. 'Amr has made this addition in his narration that he participated in the Battle of Badr and in the narration of Ibn 'Umar (the words are): Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) laughed.

Islam and The Nursing of Adults

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rada_(fiqh)
Look up your books, and do soe readings..


----------



## logical4u (Aug 4, 2011)

chanel said:


> Oh there were many, many problems.  Embezzlement, possible terrorist ties,  threats of violence against parents, teachers and the media, possible cheating... and on and on.
> 
> But the ACLU got involved because of religion.  I don't agree with them often, but they got this one right. And they will continue to investigate the Gulen schools and other Arabic language schools to make sure they aren't using our tax dollars to promote Islam.  The Arabic school in Brooklyn is closing as well.  Too much scrutiny I suppose.
> 
> Creepers shouldn't get too greedy with public funds.  Too many strings attached.



I thought dishonesty (hence cheating and stealing) were part of islam.... just sayin'


----------



## logical4u (Aug 4, 2011)

Nahla said:


> lolllllllllllllllllllll, you don't know your religion Sunni man? I am surprised..
> 
> Sahih Muslim
> 
> ...



Yes, I distinctly remember the prophets of the Old Testament acting out in this "perverted" behavior, NOT!


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> There is nothing wrong with a wife asking permission of her husband.
> 
> It just shows that she respects his position as head of the household.
> 
> ...




I have been falling all of your excuses to say women should ask their man  to do anything but have you realized this is the 21st century and your in America. If you want to practice your religion in thin this matter then go to another country that excepts this kind of behavior you will not loose your american citizen ship but then you best of both worlds.


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 4, 2011)

I might soon be living in a country with Sharia law...and it's not the US.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 4, 2011)

this is Islam. Muslims always has to explain themselves and their religion. It is the ONLY religion that take violent action against anybody who does not believe in it. Look at the Saudia arabia's flag!! it is 2 swords crossing!! is that a peace sign? or Declaring war? It start with sword, and whoever running from it, will end up with sword.. 
The rule of apostasy: &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1577;
The two most popular Hadiths usually cited by orthodox Islamic clerics to support the death penalty for apostates are:
"Allah's Apostle said, "The blood of a Muslim who confesses that none has the right to be worshipped but Allah and that I am His Apostle, cannot be shed except in three cases: In Qisas for murder, a married person who commits illegal sexual intercourse and the one who reverts from Islam (apostate) and leaves the Muslims."Sahih al-Bukhari, 9:83:17
"Whoever changed his (Islamic) religion, then kill him" Sahih al-Bukhari, 9:84:57


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovebears65 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing wrong with a wife asking permission of her husband.
> ...


 Why does this bother you so much ?

 If I Muslim husband request that his wife ask his permission before leaving the house.

 And she is fine with asking permission of her husband to do so.

 I fail to see why it should concern anyone what happens between a husband and wife?


 As far as leaving the country. I was born here and have no reason to go to any other country to live. Plus, I can do more to further the Islamic religion and Muslim agenda while living here in the United States.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. I have no problem banning Islam from America.
2. It would indeed be the best thing to ever happen here.        


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 4, 2011)

> this is Islam. Muslims always has to explain themselves and their religion. It is the ONLY religion that take violent action against anybody who does not believe in it. Look at the Saudia arabia's flag!! it is 2 swords crossing!! is that a peace sign? or Declaring war? It start with sword, and whoever running from it, will end up with sword..
> The rule of apostasy: &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1577;
> The two most popular Hadiths usually cited by orthodox Islamic clerics to support the death penalty for apostates are:
> "Allah's Apostle said, "The blood of a Muslim who confesses that none has the right to be worshipped but Allah and that I am His Apostle, cannot be shed except in three cases: In Qisas for murder, a married person who commits illegal sexual intercourse and the one who reverts from Islam (apostate) and leaves the Muslims."Sahih al-Bukhari, 9:83:17
> "Whoever changed his (Islamic) religion, then kill him" Sahih al-Bukhari, 9:84:57



What a load of ignorant rot. Islam is no better or worse than any other religion. As with Christianity and any other faith, extremists will distort the tenets of their faith to fit their radical agenda. 


> As far as leaving the country. I was born here and have no reason to go to any other country to live. Plus, I can do more to further the Islamic religion and Muslim agenda while living here in the United States.



A word of advice  Americans dont take kindly to religious agenda, regardless the faith.


----------



## chanel (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Thank you again for another useful post. You and other Sharia supporters have a political agenda. It is not about "freedom of religion" It is about power and oppression.

No ADULT in this country need ask permission to leave the house. Liberty is an unalienable right.

Your obedient females are brainwashed. It happens to slaves and kidnapping victims as well. Dogs are grateful to their masters. Shame on you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

An Islamic marriage is built on "respect".

 She respects me enough to ask permission to go somewhere.

 And I respect her enough to allow her go.

 She is not a slave, and if she doesn't like it is free to divorce me at any time.

 But all good Muslim women know the Hadith that says " Obedience to your husband is the path to paradise"



"If a woman prays her five (daily) prayers and keeps her private parts chaste and obeys her husband, she will enter Paradise from any of the doors of Paradise she wishes. [Reported by Ibn Hibbaan in his Saheeh


----------



## chanel (Aug 5, 2011)

That's fucked up. "Obedience" and "respect" are not synonymous.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

*Malaysian women launch 'The Obedient Wife Club' 
*
&#8212;A group of Malaysian Muslim women say they will fight divorce, domestic violence and other problems --by appealing to wives to be more obedient, according to one of the organisers.

 Maznah Taufik said "The Obedient Wife Club" being launched Saturday is aimed at drawing women who will be taught how to please their husbands better to prevent them from straying or misbehaving. 

"We just want to ask all the wives to be obedient wives so that there will be fewer problems in our society," such as infidelity, divorce and domestic violence, she told AFP. "Obedient wife means they are trying to entertain their husbands, not only taking care of their food and clothes," Maznah said. "They have to obey their husbands. That's the way Islam also asks." 

 Maznah said it was also the men's responsibility to teach their wives to be obedient. "Some wives, they just want to get married for leisure but they don't know the responsibility," she said. "To entertain their husbands is compulsory. If she doesn't do this, the husband will look for another woman... and the house will break down." 

Saturday's launch near the capital Kuala Lumpur will include speeches and a show to demonstrate to women how to be good wives, Maznah said, adding that a similar club was set up in Jordan last month. 

Maznah is already involved in another controversial venture --the Ikhwan Polygamy Club, which was launched in 2009 to promote polygamy. Muslim men in Malaysia can take up to four wives. She is herself in a polygamous marriage, as the second of her husband's two wives.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.d8595bca5666c62acd2c4571b115f96d.871


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> An Islamic marriage is built on "respect".
> 
> She respects me enough to ask permission to go somewhere.
> 
> ...



Do you respect her enough to ask her permission to go somewhere?  Or is it only respect when women do it?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

As head of the household I do not have to ask permission from anyone.

 A Muslim woman is under the care and guardianship of her husband.

 So it is my responsibility to monitor her activities.

 And help guide her as to the correct behavior she should exhibit according to the religion


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

YOUR qur'an says "And of everything we created a pair, that happily you may remember." (Qur'an 51:49) 
and also said, "Marry women of your choice, two, or three, or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one." [Al-Qur'an 4:3]
So, which one do you mean?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

Nahla said:


> YOUR qur'an says "And of everything we created a pair, that happily you may remember." (Qur'an 51:49)
> and also said, "Marry women of your choice, two, or three, or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one." [Al-Qur'an 4:3]
> So, which one do you mean?



 I am not exactly clear what your question is??


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > YOUR qur'an says "And of everything we created a pair, that happily you may remember." (Qur'an 51:49)
> ...



which one do you guide? and how do you give yourself the right to give permissions, and you call that respect, in what way?

I tell my husband where I am going, because I want to, but I don't ASK him, if I can go there or not. I have brain, and like to use it. I respect myself, and like to be respected, watch where I am going, DO NOT need someone to tell me I can go there, or not. This is the respect I know. Obediance is ONLY to GOD. other than that is BS.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

From your previous post's we basically understand that your husband is a wimp.

 And that you run the marriage and household.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> From your previous post's we basically understand that your husband is a wimp.
> 
> And that you run the marriage and household.



and your wife is a whore, breast feeding all of muslims friends.. ASS


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

You have been reported.


----------



## chanel (Aug 5, 2011)

Bullshit sunni man. You need to get out more. I have many many girlfriends, most of whom are in "traditional marriages" with the man as the head of household - financially. Not one asks for permission for anything. Decisions are made jointly and spouses are free to disagree. That's is the definition of respect. But if any one of those women claimed they needed "permission" to do anything - let alone leave the house - they would be told "that's fucked up" and referred to a medical professional. 

The Stepford Wives was a cautionary  tale. And hopefully this thread will be one as well.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

by insulting me, and showing how you have no RESPECTFUL answer, you are showing how weak dick, and how miserably your fairy tales stories book has no base or respect. How respect would be expected from someone like you!!!!! You don't like me because I know the TRUTH. you have no explainations to any of the truth I said, about your book. You think by insulting me, I back off. NOT GONNA HAPPEN. I am gonna show in this post, the fairy tales in ISLAM, and have the poof for it. LIKE OR NOT.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

sunni man said:


> you have been reported.



same to you


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

chanel said:


> Bullshit sunni man. You need to get out more. I have many many girlfriends, most of whom are in "traditional marriages" with the man as the head of household - financially. Not one asks for permission for anything. Decisions are made jointly and spouses are free to disagree. That's is the definition of respect. But if any one of those women claimed they needed "permission" to do anything - let alone leave the house - they would be told "that's fucked up" and referred to a medical professional.
> 
> The Stepford Wives was a cautionary  tale. And hopefully this thread will be one as well.



Chanel, such nice talk won't work.. He is brainwashed too, like all muslims. HE needs to know the truth about his book, and get the spider web off his brain to see the truth.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

Chanel, there are 1.5 billion Muslims in the world.

 That is approximately 25% of the world population.

 This is what we believe and how our marriages operate.

 Just because it does not fit your feminist agenda.

 Does not make it wrong.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

doesn't make it right either. otherwise, to have 2 or more wives in the US would be permissable.


----------



## Poli_Sigh (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> As head of the household I do not have to ask permission from anyone.
> 
> A Muslim woman is under the care and guardianship of her husband.
> 
> ...



Not to be an impertinent female, but who exactly is monitoring your activities while you're monitoring her's?  American wives are usually the activity monitors, seldom the other way around.   

And if by adulthood a Muslim woman doesn't exhibit correct behavior taught her by the religion, I'd say no amount of guidance from you will correct that situation.

While I respect everyone's right to his/her religious beliefs, I do not accept organized religion, individually or collectively, as being the embodiment of God in any form.

I believe as Mahatma Gandhi "God has no religion."  Nor does He have any need for one.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for your input.

 No matter how closely a woman tries to follow the religion.

 Women are emotional creatures and subject to getting off track.

 That's where the guidance of a strong Muslim husband will help help them.


 Also because of the emotional nature of women 

 It takes two women witnesses to equal the testimony of one man in court.

 This makes common sense both biologically and logically.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> No matter how closely a woman tries to follow the religion.
> 
> ...



It took ONLY one woman (Khadija) to witness Mohmmed miracle of Islam (&#1608;&#1581;&#1609 how is that for Ironi?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

That was his wife and of course she believed her husband.

 She then took him to visit her uncle the Christian monk named Waraqa bin Nawful. 

 Who immediately confirmed Mohamed's prophethood and authority.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> That was his wife and of course she believed her husband.
> 
> She then took him to visit her uncle the Christian monk named Waraqa bin Nawful.
> 
> Who immediately confirmed Mohamed's prophethood and authority.



it doesn't matter. She still a woman. Your prophet said (it has to be a testify of a man and 2 women to be vaild)  BUT he justify HIS own wife testimoney for his benefit, as they took the word of a woman for granted in something HUGE like this, but they wouldn't consider to believe a woman if she said she was raped, yea, make sense!!!


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

You are confused about this story.

Khadija did not witness the angel giving the revelation of Islam to Muhammad.

 She only knew what Muhammad told her about the event and accepted his word.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> You are confused about this story.
> 
> Khadija did not witness the angel giving the revelation of Islam to Muhammad.
> 
> She only knew what Muhammad told her about the event and accepted his word.



but they accepted her word as a witness, Right?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

Once again, She was not an eye witness to the event.

 Because Mohamed was alone when the angel revealed Islam to him.

 All she knew was what Muhammad told her.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni man, I would like to start a debate between you and me, about Islam, it needs knowlegable, and a lot of research, it won't prove anything new to me, but if any of what I say, you can prove is wrong, I will become  a muslim too. what do you think?


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 5, 2011)

So Sunni , do you agree with the guy in AZ who ran over his daughter and killed her because she was to westernized. He was from Iraq . He did not like how she dressed or anything. Just wonder if you codon this behavior Iraqi woman, 20, dies; police in Arizona say father ran her over - CNN


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

it is mentioned in your Heritage books like ( alseera alhalabya) -Halabi biography- Volume 1, page 67. that Abd el Moteleb and eben abdellah (supposdely mohmmed father) were married same day, same place (majles). 
In (Al tabaqat al kobra) -Major classes- by Ben sa'ad, Volume 1, page 99. that ebn abd ellah died when he was 25, same year he was married. 
In (Asad Al ghaba)- jungle Lion , by Ebns Atheer, Volume 2, page 69, that Hamza (son of abd elmotleb) was 4 years older than mohammed.

*So, Were Mohammed mother ( Amnah) preganant for consecutive 4 years? Is that possible?*
In ( Aldorr Almanthor) -Scatterd durr- by Jalaladeen alssyoti, volume 4, page 330.  "when people doubted mohammed descent, he said " God got me out of parents who did not meet in adultery (sifah)."

*Pre-Islamic traditons and customs of sexual intercouse*:  Halabi biography- Volume 1, pages 69/70. Said by aisha, sexual intercourse are 4, *1*. *first*, people like today,* 2. Second*: adultery: (Nokah elbghaya), which is a groupe of men have sex with a prostitute, and whoever make her with a child, considered his by his/her (the baby) looks. Halabi continues, and Amr ebn ela'ass was a child of this type., as his mother ( amr ebn ela'as mother) has been with 4 men,( Al a'as, abu lahb, omay ebn khalaf, and abu sofyan ebn harb). and she said it was ala'as's son "because he was spending money on my daughters" she said. All of those men wanted to be the father of the child (Amr),  people then did not consider this as an adultery, nor ashamed of it.
*3. Third*: Shopping intercourse ( Nokah al estebdda'a): After woman Menstruation, her husband tells her " go shop from----" means become preganant from that man. Also, did not consider this adultery or shame.

*4. Fourth*: groupe intercourse, ( Nokah al jama', Al sifah): when a woman be with less than 10 men, and become preganant, then she gather those men, she has been with and tell one of them, that her baby is his ( she decide who's the father).

-Then Islam (mohammed) came and put shame on these last 3 types of marriages. In  (alseera al halabya) that ali ebn abi taleb, othman ebn afan, al hassan, and amr ebn yasser used to cal names, andput shame on Amr ebn el a'as for the way he was concieved.

In Al Qurtobi, Volume 15, page 172. "Woman is like sheep, cow and camel, because all are ridden" Soooo humilating to all women, no sense of any respect even to humanity.

In (Sunan Al nesa'ai al kobra)*, Volume 5/page 51. Al Abas ebn abd el moteleb came to mohammed and was mad, as Mohammed asked him, what angers you? he told him, what Qoryesh people has to do with us?  they meet each other happy and smiley and meet us with cold, frown faces, (after he told him that Qorysh people are saying about you 'mohmmed' that "he is like  a palm leaf in a sweep trash". ) Mohammed got mad, that his face turn so red. 
In (Alostadrak ala al saheehayen)* about same issue. Volume 3, page 375. that mohammed was so embarressed that his sweat fall between his eyes.

In (Al Tabqat al kobra) by ben sa'ad, Volume 1, page 98. Said by Es'haq ben abd ellah that Mother of Mohammed (amnah) said that I've bear kids, and never bear a lighter baby like him. 

In (Al Durr al Manthor) volume 4, page 302/303. Mohammed said " I went to my mother's grave praying to God to give me permission to get my mother's intercession after I die, but he denied me. I asked him to forgive her, but he wouldn't allow me. Then Gabriel (the angel) came to me and told me, "to exonerate your mother"
He gave himself the permission to exonerate his own mother, meanwhile he tell people to respect and honor your parents

* I apologize for not translating the names, as some of those reference books hard or can't be translated.
** not even one sentence was mentioned about Mohammed mother by her OWN son, in any of his ayat (versus)


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

After that long circuitous post.

 Your point is ??


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovebears65 said:


> So Sunni , do you agree with the guy in AZ who ran over his daughter and killed her because she was to westernized. He was from Iraq . He did not like how she dressed or anything. Just wonder if you codon this behavior Iraqi woman, 20, dies; police in Arizona say father ran her over - CNN



 Why in the world do you think that I would condone murder??


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

this is JUST my first step in PROVING your book and yourwhole religion is based on lies, and fabrications. and did NOT comefrom God. and more to come tomorrow.

If you have explaination, ro any questions, or argue about what I have said. I am open for that


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Once again, She was not an eye witness to the event.
> 
> Because Mohamed was alone when the angel revealed Islam to him.
> 
> All she knew was what Muhammad told her.



Did you know what did her tell her, and why did SHE believe what he said?

Let me tell you, Based on the books of ebn Hashem, and al seera alhalabya, the story called, the TEST of  the thighs. He (mohammed came one day and told Khadija, I don't know what I saw, was it a jinn, or a devil. She told him "let's find out" She told him to sit on one of her sighs, then asked him "do you see it" he said "yes", and on the other thigh? he said "yes". the she put him between her thighs (thinking if it was an angel he would feel shy, or ashamed) he said "yes" then told him "ok, let take off my veil off my face" then he said, "no, he's gone" Then she said, "OH, YES, it was an angel.. it was an angel"

What a proof!!!!


----------



## logical4u (Aug 5, 2011)

chanel said:


> That's fucked up. "Obedience" and "respect" are not synonymous.



Ask him what the obedient, best practicing muslim wife gets when she dies, see how honest he is.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Chanel, there are 1.5 billion Muslims in the world.
> 
> That is approximately 25% of the world population.
> 
> ...



We understand, you are "legion" and in legion, and just like your masters, you will try to get more to join you.  The difference is: your masters are well aware what awaits your "legion".  You as a person that chooses to ignore facts, evidence, and basic rationality, will be unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 5, 2011)

I wonder sunni man, are you a real muslim, or you just claiming that? Because it seems like you have no idea who are these people, or the books I have mentioned in my post. ( which is being studied in Al azhar the very well-known islamic school in Egypt and all over the islamic world, or any islamic school around the islamic world).


----------



## daveman (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> You have been reported.


You made negative comments about family first.  

Man up and take responsibility for yourself.  

Oh, wait -- you don't do personal accountability.


----------



## daveman (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> No matter how closely a woman tries to follow the religion.
> 
> ...


Damn, Muslim men sure are a fragile, insecure bunch, aren't they?

Man, you guys are a bunch of pussies.  You have to threaten your women with violence or they'll pack up and leave.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > So Sunni , do you agree with the guy in AZ who ran over his daughter and killed her because she was to westernized. He was from Iraq . He did not like how she dressed or anything. Just wonder if you codon this behavior Iraqi woman, 20, dies; police in Arizona say father ran her over - CNN
> ...


 My thoughts were your against anything about a woman, They have to ask your permission to go to your mosque and if they do they will taken out forcibly 
So if your daughter dressed like a slut ( your worlds) what would you do.  disown her or do like this father did  by running her over because she has become more western. I wonder if the same punishment if it was a son of yours. I am not asking to be condescending I just want to know what you would in this situation


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2011)

Ramadan Mubarak

 It was a long busy day today.

 Two American men and one American woman came to the mosque at different times and converted to Islam.

 Then later two college girls who were sisters come in and inquired about Islam.

 This summer we seem to be averaging  about one new American convert per day.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > You are confused about this story.
> ...



They had to accept her as a witness. She confirmed the narrative they wanted to put out as "truth".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Ramadan Mubarak
> 
> It was a long busy day today.
> 
> ...



Drugs in the water???


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

Many people today are looking for answers to what life is about.

 They have houses, cars, TV's, cell phones, etc.

 Yet in the end, those are all just "things" and do not comfort the soul 

 Human beings are hardwired to seek God.

 And Islam provides the "straight path"for those who seek God.

 While providing answers as to why we are here and what we should be doing with our lives.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni man, I would like to start a debate between you and me, about Islam, it needs knowlegable, and a lot of research, it won't prove anything new to me, but if any of what I say, you can prove is wrong, I will become  a muslim too. what do you think?



 It is not up to me to try and convert you to Islam.

 That is between you and  Allah

Surah 14:4  ..........."Then Allah sendeth whom He will astray, and guideth whom He will".......


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> As head of the household I do not have to ask permission from anyone.
> 
> A Muslim woman is under the care and guardianship of her husband.
> 
> ...



In other words, it is not simply a matter of respect as you seemed to be saying earlier.  It is a matter of power and position.  You are the man, you are the head of the household, so you must know the correct things to do and must be in control.  Gotcha.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> Many people today are looking for answers to what life is about.
> 
> They have houses, cars, TV's, cell phones, etc.
> 
> ...






1. So his god, teaches its okay to rape little girls and marry them too, to also strap on explosives and murder innocent people, kill family members for wearing certain clothing, or not wearing a certain clothing, how to beat your wife correctly, and so on and so on.......
2. Gives you a warm and fuzzy feeling, begging to have that need filled eh folks???
3. *Straight Path* is just one button push away folks.....



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

I see the USMB resident troll has arrived.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







Sunni Man said:


> I see the USMB resident troll has arrived.







1. Its just the truth, plain and simple, and *no-one* can refute it, not even you.
2. *This Day*, some dirty Muslim man, is hovering over a little girl and raping her, and justifying it because they had some marriage contract, in other words, *that pusay was paid for*.
3. And its perfectly legal for him to follow his gods teachings, and do it.
4. Today *This Day*, some Muslim is strapping on explosives, and is about to walk out the door, thinking he's doing work for his god, whether he's killing another sect of Islam or infidels, Christians, whoever he can target.
5. *This Day*, women are being killed for not wearing the Islamic clothing.
6. And *This Day* women are being beaten by their religious taught beating techniques.
7. All *FACTS*.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

This thread is about Muslims and Islam and America.

 To  the best of my knowledge.

 None of the things you allege are taking place in the United States.

 If they were they would definitely be headline in the news.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. Don't blow smoke at me, you yourself are teaching *these things*.




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Don't blow smoke at me, you yourself are teaching *these things*.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > As head of the household I do not have to ask permission from anyone.
> ...



 Most normal women seek out a marriage partner who is dominant.

 They want a strong, virile, and usually taller man, in which do have children with.

 This is hardwired into the females psyche and DNA.

 Islam recognizes this fact of basic human nature .

Thus our marriages are aligned with it and not against it as in Western marriages


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

In Al Qurtobi, Volume 15, page 172. "Woman is like sheep, cow and camel, because all are ridden"

So, Is this why women would consider getting in Islam? What kind of reason would that make?.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

How should I know the answer to that?

 You are a woman so you tell me.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> How should I know the answer to that?
> 
> You are a woman so you tell me.



I tell you what? does this sound like any kind of respect to you? tell that to any woman want to be muslims and see what she's gonna do to you, if you trust your Islam, and an honest person that you think you are.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > How should I know the answer to that?
> ...



 When a husband and wife are in the process of trying to make a baby.

 It's easy to see how it could be described as riding the woman.

 I see no problem with that description.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




you can twisted it all you want... it won't change the truth


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

No one is twisting anything except you Nahla.

 Listen to the second verse of this popular classic Rolling Stones hit song.

" She tried to take me upstairs for a ride"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kve_N8rmmQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player]&#x202a;Rolling Stones Honky tonk woman lyric&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi... to all, I'd like to know if you want me to continue my research into the truth about Islam. I do apreciate you reading it. thank you


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> No one is twisting anything except you Nahla.
> 
> Listen to the second verse of this popular classic Rolling Stones hit song.
> 
> ...




No surprise when it come from a band, or a hobo. IT IS on the other side disrespectful when it come from a religion vision to human, and people who are created by GOD. It should represent dignity, and respect to human body NOT to gender.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Hi... to all, I'd like to know if you want me to continue my research into the truth about Islam. I do apreciate you reading it. thank you



Nahla, posting hateful nonsense about Islam really isn't research.

 You can call it research.

 But in reality it's still just hateful nonsense.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Hi... to all, I'd like to know if you want me to continue my research into the truth about Islam. I do apreciate you reading it. thank you
> ...





DIFFINITLY, wasn't asking you.. and by the way.. it is ALL in your books. I did not make up any thing. look it up. if you can READ.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

One difference between you and I Nahla.

 Is that you will never see me say hateful things about Christianity or Christians.

 I have many relatives that are Christians that I love dearly.

 But your mission in life seems to be to spread hate and poison against Islam and Muslims.

 I once had a friend tell me that Egyptian Christians are the most hateful people towards our religion in the Middle East.

 Your behavior has verified what I was told.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...





1. I'm insane???
2. Its your so-called religion, thats teaching everything I just pointed out, and you can not refute it, so I'm insane, and a troll?
3. Really?,.....REALLY???


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> One difference between you and I Nahla.
> 
> Is that you will never see me say hateful things about Christianity or Christians.
> 
> ...



so, I get it now.. that's why they are on spree of killing us, bomb and burn down our churches, and kidnap our 15, and 16 years old girls and rape them to convert, is that what you telling me?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > One difference between you and I Nahla.
> ...


I have not done any of that.

And do not know anyone who has.

But you want to blame all muslims for the actions of a few.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





Nahla said:


> so, I get it now.. that's why they are on spree of killing us, bomb and burn down our churches, and kidnap our 15, and 16 years old girls and rape them to convert, is that what you telling me?






1. Oh wait a second Nahla,...Sunni thinks if thats what the Muslims are doing there, in the name of Islam, who is he to complain or say anything against it, its another culture thing, he can't form an opinion on that.
2. Standard bullshit answer to your complaint he gives everyone about Islam.
3. Sunni has to be the most *two faced* person I have ever seen online.
4. But Islam in all its glory, is based on a person ready to eat shit, and then smile, and ask for more.
5. *You're not smiling*

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## George Costanza (Aug 6, 2011)

Is anyone else as sick of this thread as I am?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Excuse me???!!!!!! are you really that stupid, or just dumb? ACTIONS of a FEW? you don't see the news? you don't see how Chrsitians are suffering ina ALL the arab worlds, not just Egypt? I am just tired of you ignorance.. PLEASE, do NOT reply to nay of my comments, or posts any more.. You are REALLY a sick man


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...


 There are 7 million Muslims in the United States and growing

 Do you see large groups of Muslims attacking Christian people here in America ?

 All you have done Nahla is bring your hatred From Egypt to the United States.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I won't deny I hate muslims. I hate what they have done to my people, and my family. Wouldn't you hate the people who try to kill and humilate your family? wouldn't any body? They are terrorists and the WHOLE world know MUSLIMS are terorrists. They (you) have no CONTROL whatsoever on this country, and no matter how you grow (to become a real monsters), it would NEVER affect this country in anyway. YOUR species will be banned. if you think you (muslims) are on the way of control, how do you explain even though a muslim president took over the US, would NEVER dare to change the constitution, and even KILLED your biggest leader (Ben laden), isn't that a slap on the face, kick on the butt awesome?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You are on the other hand, show your hatred, control and disrect to women, VERY clear. and the sick thing is, you think IT IS respect. You don't think they are equal, you don't think they comptent and adquate, but for sex and bear your kids. While God creat us all the same. YOU think otherwise.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

You are a very sad and pathetic person.

 Too bad you are so full of hate that it has poisoned your mind.

 Christianity is supposed to be all about forgiveness.

 But apparently you do not believe that part of the Bible.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> You are a very sad and pathetic person.
> 
> Too bad you are so full of hate that it has poisoned your mind.
> 
> ...



and you are full of it, psyco, and need a crazy hospital to be treated. I thought your religion is the Peace one, what happened?

One more thing, I understand the reasons for that hatred you got for me, because I KNOW IT ALL, about your islam shit. So, you can't stand it that I've been telling everybody about it, don't ya? like I care... LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL. after all, you're the one who's going to heaven for the 72 virgins (and have sex all you want), instead of a heaven that Transcends with the human spiritual, it goes down to human nature, and become more touch, feely stuff. This is what all Islam is about. so, what you worry about? you going to heaven, don't you, dick?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

No Nahla, I do not hate you at all.

 You are entitled to your opinion.

 But that does not make your opinion correct.


 I was a Christian for many years.

 And know that Jesus said to pray for your enemies and to forgive them.

 When are you going to do that Nahla ?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> No Nahla, I do not hate you at all.
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion.
> 
> ...



when all muslims stop kidnapping, and killing and stop forcing them to convert, then I would consider that.. maybe. I don't harm anyone, or go buring mosques, and blowing up towers and threatening people like you guys do.. Whoever talk to me, I am EXTREMELY nice and like to help whoever ask, even without asking. I don't like someone who tries to impose something on me. Like the other day, my car broke down and had to take the train to work, in the station, that guy came up to me asking for directions, his accent sound a bit arabic, so I asked his name and where is he from, he said his name is mahmoud and from Morocoo, then we started speaking arabic. I learned that he just moved here a couple months ago, and he was going for a job interview, I was thinking to give him my card, and that I or my husband might be able to help him with a job or something if his interview didn't work. I was going to do that before I get off. then he asked me, if I am a muslim, I told him, no.. then he started preaching and telling me how great Islam is, and maybe I should consider converting. I got off in a different station avoiding slapping him, or making a scene. I can not believe the courage of coming up to a stranger and saying something like that.. just don't..


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > No Nahla, I do not hate you at all.
> ...



 Jesus didn't say to consider forgiving people.

 He commanded you as a Christian to forgive people.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 6, 2011)

Fear is a powerful weapon.  It is one reason why I do not trust people who use it to scare their fellow citizens into a particular political ideology.

There are a billion Muslims in the world.  If other 6 billion human beings on the planet want to stop radical Islamic terrorists, they need the help of the peaceful majority of those Muslims instead of threatening them with words of hate and retribution.

The murdering SOB's posing who label themselves as Islamic Jihadists are no more Muslim than Christians who supported the Spanish Inquisition or burning witches are truly following in the footsteps of Christ.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



 This is true, this is what God tell us. but what your god tells you (if it was a REAL god): 
"And slay them wherever ye find them, and drive them out of the places whence they drove you out, for persecution [of Muslims] is worse than slaughter [of non-believers]...and fight them until persecution is no more, and religion is for Allah

is this the religion of peace that you believe in? you just choose what you want to answer to, otherwise you just ignore what you like, Right? (I am not asking)


----------



## logical4u (Aug 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Why would that insect that eats pig dropping care about facts?  He does not let the truth get in the way of a system that make him "think" he has power over others.  He is like those that do not want to face the threat from islamic terrorists: just a small part is really terrorists.  
They will not discuss that small "part" is tens of millions of people that want to have power over other people.  He claims to have joined with his eyes wide open, maybe to star gazing and looked into the sun and is now blind.  He is aware.  It is part of the "faith" to deceive those that are non-believers.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > You are a very sad and pathetic person.
> ...


You forgot to mention the little boys that would be there beside the 72 virgins with skin soooo soft.  He can't wait to get some.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > No Nahla, I do not hate you at all.
> ...



Now the insect that eats pig droppings wants to control you using two religions.  He knows all the passages to manipulate people, while ignoring passages that say bowing to the east is wrong. LOL


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







logical4u said:


> 1. Good point, he is one snake eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2011)

Christians are to spread the gospel to the unsaved and lost people of the world.

 As Jesus commanded them to do with love.


 Yet there are Christians here who all they do is spout hatred towards the Muslim people.

 Instead of sharing the gospel with them as Jesus commanded.


 Do they not believe what Jesus in the Bible told them ?


----------



## daveman (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


What aren't you doing that Allah commands you to do?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> Christians are to spread the gospel to the unsaved and lost people of the world.
> 
> As Jesus commanded them to do with love.
> 
> ...






1. Actually, we are to reprimand you, for being an apostate, then bring you to the elders, to confirm you are apostate, then the elders banish you to hell, if proven you are indeed an apostate.
2. Thats all we need to do with some one like, YOU.
3. For once you know Jesus, and turn your back on him, there is no further sacrifice that can cover your sins, you fall into the category of Judas.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. I would like to ask, *Do we have any Elders here?*






Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. Sunni, how did you ever get yourself in such a mess? Tried to out smart Jesus I bet?
2. I'm looking for Priests and Elders, you know clergy.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## alexa (Aug 7, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Sunni, how did you ever get yourself in such a mess? Tried to out smart Jesus I bet?
> ...



Extremists tend to operate on a global level.  That is they exchange and spread their ideas and narrative through Global networks.  I notice that 46% of American Christians and 70% of American Evangelical Christians identify themselves first as Christian and only second as American.  It would appear their first allegiance is to Christianity and in a Global world which we have now they can of course reach out and link up with shared ideas and narratives with other Christians.

It has already been brought into this thread hatred of Muslims because of a situation in another country, Egypt.  I have heard other right wing Christian's say they hate Muslims because they burn churches in Africa, Asia and the ME.

Now not being a Christian or a Muslim, I would think that a better way of dealing with this would be to look at each country and see what is happening on the ground.  I don't know too much about it but I do know enough to know in some African states Christians are at least as bad including the death sentence for homosexuality and I do know that in present day Pakistan it is not just Christians who are having a hard time, many Muslims are too who do not fall into the harsh fundamentalist Islam which is gaining ground.

Not being religious my orientation would be to look at the situation on the ground, to see the different issues involved.  

Would it be correct to say that anti-muslim extremism is at base Right wing Christian anger against what they perceive Muslims to be doing to Christians in other countries and that that hatred rather than trying to constructively solve the problem where it is, is being brought back against Muslims in both the US and Europe.  I am realising that most of the anti-islam extremists I come in contact with appear to be right wing Christians and possibly this is more the base of the issue than simply left/right orientation.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Y





chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What Christian cult do you belong to ?

 Because the Bible says there is only one sin that a person can commit and not be forgiven.

 And that is, " Blasphemy of the Holy Spirit".

 So' apostacy or any other sin can and will be forgiven if the person asks.

Also, the Bible says only God can condemn people to hell.

Your so called elders do not have the Biblical authority to send anyone to hell.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Alexa,  this thread is a good example of hatred towards Islam and Muslims.

 I posted this thread about Muslims in America.

 Yet every other post is about what Muslims do in other countries.

 I have no say or control as to what people do in other countries. 

 Because each country has its own problems among various groups Over such things as land and natural resources. And what religion you are determines which side you take on the various issues.

 There are 7 million Muslims in the United States who are overwhelmingly patriotic and peaceful.

 Unfortunately, American Muslims are attacked by politicians and the media on a daily basis. Generally over things that we have no control.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





alexa said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. This poster sounds like an easy convert to Islam.
2. Just threaten his life, with a beheading, and wham, instant, Muslim.
3. You have no clue as to what is going on, in my opinion.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> ...








1. I am not in a cult, YOU are.
2. Betrayal is a bitch, you wear the mark of Judas, which is the path you've chosen, and as I said, all we need is some Elders to banish you to Satan, which is in fact where you are now, with Satan; even before you get officially banished, the Elders just make it official.
3. As I said before, once you spit on the gifts of Jesus, theres no other remedy.
4. You are burnt.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

According to the Bible only God determines who goes to Heaven and he goes to Hell.

 Your so called Elders have no Biblical authority to assign anyone to Heaven or Hell.

 It's just more nonsense from whatever Christian cult you are a member.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> 2. Betrayal is a bitch, you wear the mark of Judas,


 What is the "mark of Judas" ??

 Because there is no mention of such a thing in the Bible.

 Basically, just more of your pseudo Christian nonsense.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> According to the Bible only God determines who goes to Heaven and he goes to Hell.
> 
> Your so called Elders have no Biblical authority to assign anyone to Heaven or Hell.
> 
> It's just more nonsense from whatever Christian cult you are a member.






1. Oh yeah? REALLY?
2. You don't know *The Scriptures*, as well as you thought, huge mistake.
3. The Elders can in fact, *Deliver *YOU* to Satan*.
4. But*The Elders* having you delivered to Satan just makes it official, you are indeed already delivered.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Then you should have no trouble posting a scripture from the Bible.

 That says the Elders can send someone to Hell.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Still waiting.................


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Betrayal is a bitch, you wear the mark of Judas,
> ...






1. I already told you, *Betrayals a Bitch*.
2. It is written.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> Still waiting.................






1. Nah,...it would be better you find it yourself, instead of me being your, *fetch it boy*.
2. If its important for you to know, you'll find it.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly where is it "written" ??

 Surely you can provide the board with a Biblical verse to back up your assertion.      T


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. Sure I could, it would take me all of, *two minutes*.
2. But at the same time, it would take you all of *two minutes*.
3. And its important to me, you find it yourself.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

It is extremely hard to find something that is not there.

 Maybe you could humor the board and post it for everyone to see.

 After all the "Great Commission" is to spread the gospel.

 So by enlightening us to the scripture you would be following what Jesus said to do.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> It is extremely hard to find something that is not there.
> 
> Maybe you could humor the board and post it for everyone to see.
> 
> ...





1. You had better pray real hard that it is not there.
2. And when you find out I am right, perhaps when you find it, or some one here finds it for you, then know I showed you mercy for awhile till the time when the truth and you finally meet.
3. Count these moments as a gift, the unknowingness of not knowing, could be considered a few drops of water on your burning hot tongue.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Still waiting.....................


 It's pathetic that a Muslim has to teach Cristians about their own Bible.

 I have ran across this type of pseudo Christian many times.

 They claim that certain things are in the scripture but when asked to prove it are unable to do so.


----------



## Colin (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Still waiting.....................
> 
> 
> It's pathetic that a Muslim has to teach Cristians about their own Bible.
> ...



CurJames a Christian? But he only turns the other cheek to fart!


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL good one


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Christians are to spread the gospel to the unsaved and lost people of the world.
> 
> As Jesus commanded them to do with love.
> 
> ...



If you know how PEACFUL is christianity why did you convert? you want more violent religion? you want Islam God tells you to KILL? and feel no guilt about it?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 7, 2011)

The God of the Hebrews had no problem commanding them on whom to kill.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Still waiting.....................
> 
> 
> It's pathetic that a Muslim has to teach Cristians about their own Bible.
> ...



but what we actually get from your book about violence , you have no comment on it, do you?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Nahla, the Bible is full of violence and killing.

 So why can't we share the positive things about both of our religions?

 Which is what I would like to do.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla, the Bible is full of violence and killing.
> 
> So why can't we share the positive things about both of our religions?
> 
> Which is what I would like to do.



I am Catholic CHRISTIAN, I believe what JESUS tell me. if you mean the Old testament, YES, it was all violent. Because people then were like cave men. Besides, it is called OLD testement, it was inhumane, that why Jesus came and give himself to clear the old sin.. I guess you know that already as a FORMER christian. what make you convert to all the violence, and horrible history of Islam everywhere   what did you see make you convert? women are covered perhaps? There are women all around the world, they might not be covering their heads, but very decent in their looks. ( if you are a patriote as you claim, you would think for one second about what Islam did to your people in 9/11), you would read and use you head, does this sound like the word of God? Does this man (mohammed) act like God's messanger? how he would allow himself as a prophet to marry a little girl of 6 years old? Didn't that sound psychatic to you? and if it was true, how it is a crime to do that now? why they would not validate this and take his actions and behaviour as a role model? why 90% of muslims around the world kill in the name of allah? is that what God really want? Have you think of any of this?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for focusing on the positive aspects of Islam.      

 And not resorting to slinging mud.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Thank you for focusing on the positive aspects of Islam.
> 
> And not resorting to slinging mud.



You DID NOT ANSWER my questions? it will be postive if you say or justify this, but you don't. I believe you don't have an answer!!! Tell me one thing, jesus did that was against or did not seem it is coming from God? on the other hand, how many violent phrases, and verses that tells a good muslim how to fight and start war? is this our message on earth? Is this what God send us here for? tell me!!


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

I am sorry, but I do not see any thing postive in Islam..


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Would you judge this to be positive or negative?


The Prophet Muhammad (s) said: Do not turn away a poor maneven if all you can give is half a date. If you love the poor and bring them near you...God will bring you near Him on the Day of Resurrection. Al-Tirmidhi, Hadith 1376.


----------



## Free Thinker (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni hates MUD slinging... unless it is against Jews, Israel and the Holocaust.  

By the way, The U.S.A. is Definitely NOT Sharia compliant.

But Libya, Syria, and Yemen and a slew of other violent oppressive Muslim regimes are Sharia compliant (that speaks volumes!)

I am so glad the U.S.A. will forever stay Above the sick sharia fray.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

What about this one Nahla ?


The (true) servants of (God) the Most Gracious are those who walk on the earth in humility, and when the ignorant address them, reply with (words of) peace. The Holy Quran, 25:63.


----------



## Free Thinker (Aug 7, 2011)

Muslims will forever oppress, brutalize, terrorize, and denigrate all women and non-muslims...but at the same time try to convince us how lovely and positive they are.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Nahla, there are thousands of these.

 And are just as valid and full of positive wisdom as any Bible scripture.


The Prophet Muhammad (s) said: Allah will not be merciful to those who are not merciful to people. Sahih al-Bukhari, Vol. 9,


----------



## Free Thinker (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni...I wonder if the Quran says "There is No business, like Shoah business!!"   Is hatred of Jews a Noble Muslim act??   It sure seems to be. 
Lets face facts... Christianity is simply more advanced than Islam. 
We do not hold on to pathetic ancient bigotry and slander.
We don't stone people and restrict Women's rights.
And we don't deny the Holocaust or other World tragedies simply because we are hateful.
Muslims need to grow up and get inline with the Modern World of Freedom and forgiveness,


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

I see where so called Free Thinker is posting.

 I am sure he is blasting Islam.

 Thankfully I have him on ignore.      

 And can't read his nonsense.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Back to the positives in Islam      


The Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) was asked what type of earning was best, and he replied:  A mans work with his hands and every (lawful) business transaction. Al-Tirmidhi, Hadith 846. 

The Prophet also said: A truthful and trustworthy merchant is associated with the prophets. Al-Tirmidhi, Hadith 50.


----------



## alexa (Aug 7, 2011)

Free Thinker said:


> Sunni...I wonder if the Quran says "There is No business, like Shoah business!!"   Is hatred of Jews a Noble Muslim act??   It sure seems to be.
> Lets face facts... Christianity is simply more advanced than Islam.
> We do not hold on to pathetic ancient bigotry and slander.
> We don't stone people and restrict Women's rights.
> ...



Muslims Against Anti-Semitism


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Would you judge this to be positive or negative?
> 
> 
> The Prophet Muhammad (s) said: &#8220;Do not turn away a poor man&#8230;even if all you can give is half a date. If you love the poor and bring them near you...&#8230;God will bring you near Him on the Day of Resurrection.&#8221; &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;Al-Tirmidhi, Hadith 1376.



"Then fight in the cause of Allah, and know that Allah Heareth and knoweth all things."(2:244)
Fighting is prescribed for you, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."  2:216

 "As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help." 3:56

What YOU call this?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

Not equal are those believers who sit and receive no hurt, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit. Unto all Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit by a special reward,-"  4:95

"I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them" 8:12

"So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captives and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them." 9:5

Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued."

Say more?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for more of your positive input about Islam.

btw   Do you realize that those verses had to do with a war that took place over a 1,000 years ago and has no application for today ?


----------



## LebanonPride (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations Nahla, you can dissect certain quotes of the Quran to prove a point.

"Fight in the cause of Allah those who fight you, but do not transgress limits; for Allah loveth not transgressors."

"Those who believe (in the Qur'an), those who follow the Jewish (scriptures), and the Sabians and the Christians,- any who believe in Allah and the Last Day, and work righteousness,- on them shall be no fear, nor shall they grieve."

you see, I could do the same with the Christian and Jewish holy texts, but that's just a waste of time because honestly it's a weak way to try and prove a point.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Thank you for more of your positive input about Islam.
> 
> btw   Do you realize that those verses had to do with a war that took place over a 1,000 years ago and has no application for today ?



After chrsitianity came and spread peace, and forgiveness why would God send someone else to icite war, and continue on Killings? Since Your Quran came out there were (and still) doubts, that Islam came from God, NOT created by Mohammed. 

how do you explain the apostasy of MOST of the arabs after Mohammed died? which was the reason of the apostasy wars.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for more of your positive input about Islam.
> ...



 So I take it that you never heard of the Spanish Inquisition?

 Or the African's brought by Christian's to America on the slave ships?

 And let's not forget the genocide of millions of Native Americans who were massacred in the name of Christianity?

Plus, the hundreds of years of religious wars between Christians in Europe?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

from Al Tabari Explaination (Tafseer Al tabari) volume 6, page 283. &#1576;&#1593;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; *&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;* &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1576;&#1609; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585; &#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1606;&#1576;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1609; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;
Meaning: God sent a *gang* with Abu Bakr and then fight as what the Prophet of Allah did until he captivated, killed and burnt with fire, people who renounced  Islam.

Do you see any kind of PEACE in that?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



No I did not.. Even though, it is not PRESCRIPED to US, in the so-called the book of God.

Human actions and behaviour should NOT be similar to prophets, and GOD messangers. Otherwise, they would not be named messangers of GOD, or the book of GOD.


----------



## LebanonPride (Aug 7, 2011)

Nahla said:


> from Al Tabari Explaination (Tafseer Al tabari) volume 6, page 283. &#1576;&#1593;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; *&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;* &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1576;&#1609; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585; &#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1606;&#1576;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1609; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;
> Meaning: God sent a *gang* with Abu Bakr and then fight as what the Prophet of Allah did until he captivated, killed and burnt with fire, people who renounced  Islam.
> 
> Do you see any kind of PEACE in that?



The actions of the Christian crusders when they got Jerusalem were anything but peaceful... What's your point?


----------



## logical4u (Aug 7, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the insect larvae that eats pig droppings:

"Love" is not tolerating a system of deceit, destruction and death.  You claim to know the Bible, how did the Lord speak of deceivers?  How did the Lord speak of those that used Him to twist others to their will?

Where is the "hate".  You have one person that declares hate (to many fresh experiences for time to soothe and the Holy Spirit to give grace, and for it to be accepted).  That person is not suggesting that muslims are dealt with in the manner muslims deal with other faiths.  That person is taking "you" to task for claiming this is "your" chosen way of life, and how it contradicts the Bible, a book, that you claim "your" faith also follows.  That person is exposing you to be deceptive and destructive to society.  It is obvious that you can not defend "your" faith once it has been exposed to the light of day.  Now you want to cry and use the: you are picking on me routine.

We have asked you to demonstrate were your faith does not do, what is written in "your" book.  You cannot.  You are a deceiver, and now when it gets hot, you are a whiner.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

in (Muatta al Imam Malek) Al Imam malek land, or homeland. Volume 2, page 736. Zayed ebn Aslam said, that Mohammed said (whoever change his religion break his neck).


----------



## Free Thinker (Aug 7, 2011)

> I see where so called Free Thinker is posting.
> 
> I am sure he is blasting Islam.
> 
> ...



Will someone who Sunni is not afraid of ask him if it is a noble dictate from Muhammad to make fun of the "Shoah" (The Hebrew word for the Holocaust).   

Please ask him if he feels like a proud Muslim because he Jokes about the Holocaust in his post signature. 

BTW...He stopped listening to me because he hates all Christians who do NOT hate Jews.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

LebanonPride said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > from Al Tabari Explaination (Tafseer Al tabari) volume 6, page 283. &#1576;&#1593;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; *&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;* &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1576;&#1609; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585; &#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1606;&#1576;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1609; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;
> ...




AGAIN.. Your quran, is inciting war against humanity. this is what your quran said, and what your prophet said, and what your Interpreters (mofasreen) are all saying. Is this point clear enough?


----------



## logical4u (Aug 7, 2011)

alexa said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



Don't hear about the Christians stoning women in public (or in private)
Don't hear about the Christians patroling the streets looking for women that are alone to beat or rape
Don't hear about Christians beheading people
Don't hear about Christians disembowling women
Don't hear about Christians passing laws to make it "illegal" for women to ride in the passenger compartments of vehicles
Don't hear about Christians writing poetry to little boys that they molest
Don't hear about Christians celebrating their children have been killed by some terrorist group (and some manipulator told them that meant they would be held above all)
Don't hear about Christians gang raping news reporters in the street
Don't hear about Christians raping little girls until they "convert" to judism
Don't hear about Christians kidnapping officials children or murdering family members to influence gov't 
Don't hear about Christians flying airplanes into buildings to murder people
Don't hear about Christians murdering people that are trying to help them
Don't hear about Christians making it illegal to carry a quran, punishible by death
Don't hear about Christians murdering people that have converted from judism
Don't hear about Christians joining the US military, and then murdering "fellow" soldiers
Don't hear about Christians going into India and blowing up hotels
Don't hear about Christians going into Indonesia and blowing up nightclubs
Don't hear about Christians murdering Christians in Africa
Don't hear about Christians planning to enslave the entire world
Don't hear about Christians forcing people to starve because they are a different religion
Don't hear about Christians murdering orthodox Christians because they believe differently
Don't hear about Christians disrupting traffic because they are "pretending" to pray
Don't hear about Christians lying about their "peaceful" intentions
Don't hear about Christians lying about the book of faith
Don't hear about Christians supporting terrorists groups
Don't hear about Christians destroying historical artifacts of other cultures (historical)
Don't hear about Christians declaring that their faith is perfect (if only the people practicing it were)
Don't hear about Christians raping homosexuals
Don't hear about Christians murdering homosexuals
Don't hear about Christians claiming to do criminal acts in the name of the Lord
Don't hear about Christians having someone at a trial in a "cage"

etc
etc
etc


Please provide links to prove otherwise.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2011)

Nahla said:


> in (Muatta al Imam Malek) Al Imam malek land, or homeland. Volume 2, page 736. Zayed ebn Aslam said, that Mohammed said (whoever change his religion break his neck).



I'm sure he meant they should break their necks in a loving and peaceful way.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Alexa,  this thread is a good example of hatred towards Islam and Muslims.
> 
> I posted this thread about Muslims in America.
> 
> ...




If the muslims in this country are soooooo different, why won't they renounce Shariah practices?  Deceiver.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> According to the Bible only God determines who goes to Heaven and he goes to Hell.
> 
> Your so called Elders have no Biblical authority to assign anyone to Heaven or Hell.
> 
> It's just more nonsense from whatever Christian cult you are a member.



It is in the gospels about someone that knows the Lord and turns from Him will be punished more harshly than some one that knows Him not and sins, harshly.  We have no power over your afterlife, we can only tell you that the Lord spoke against this, and what He has said, has come to pass.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 7, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That larvae that eats pig droppings has told us he knows the Bible, he must have skipped over some parts.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 7, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for focusing on the positive aspects of Islam.
> ...



He supports it, that is why he will not renounce Shariah.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 7, 2011)

Free Thinker said:


> Sunni...I wonder if the Quran says "There is No business, like Shoah business!!"   Is hatred of Jews a Noble Muslim act??   It sure seems to be.
> Lets face facts... Christianity is simply more advanced than Islam.
> We do not hold on to pathetic ancient bigotry and slander.
> We don't stone people and restrict Women's rights.
> ...



He told me I was on ignore too.  Maybe another will post it for him to see.  That seems to be how he deals with reality: put it on ignore.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 7, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Not equal are those believers who sit and receive no hurt, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit. Unto all Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit by a special reward,-"  4:95
> 
> "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them" 8:12
> 
> ...



But, but, but, there are pretty, deceptive verses too!  Muslims do not want you to focus on what they actually believe.  They want you to focus on the deceptions they are telling you (just like the lefties).


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Free Thinker said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni...I wonder if the Quran says "There is No business, like Shoah business!!"   Is hatred of Jews a Noble Muslim act??   It sure seems to be.
> ...



Quoted just in case I'm not on ignore.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 7, 2011)

LebanonPride said:


> Congratulations Nahla, you can dissect certain quotes of the Quran to prove a point.
> 
> "Fight in the cause of Allah those who fight you, but do not transgress limits; for Allah loveth not transgressors."
> 
> ...



Oh, please, please, prove your point that way.  I do so enjoy when people like you try to show the Bible as full of hate, only to be easily proved WRONG.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Where is it written that people were screaming: I do this in the name of the Lord when they were taking slave (sold by muslims), or killing Native Americans (not all of who were innocent)?


----------



## logical4u (Aug 7, 2011)

LebanonPride said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > from Al Tabari Explaination (Tafseer Al tabari) volume 6, page 283. &#1576;&#1593;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; *&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;* &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1576;&#1609; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585; &#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1606;&#1576;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1609; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;
> ...



Yo, 1D 10T, why did the crusaders go to Jerusalem?  Think about that!


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

"People of the Book" refer's to Jews and Christians as believers in the holy books, respectively, the Torah and the Bible. 

They are treated by Muslims with full respect for three reasons: 

First, they are believers in same God (Allah in Arabic) as Muslims.

 Second, Muslims are commanded in Quran to be kind with Christians and Jews. 

Third, Muslims believe in Torah and the Bible as holy books revealed by God to Moses and Jesus (Peace be upon them).


Wikianswers.org


----------



## logical4u (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> "People of the Book" refer's to Jews and Christians as believers in the holy books, respectively, the Torah and the Bible.
> 
> They are treated by Muslims with full respect for three reasons:
> 
> ...





Where do muslims allow Bibles to come into their countries, legally?
Why are muslims using "noise ordinances" to silence church bells in this country?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Whoever recommends and helps a good cause becomes a partner therein, and whoever recommends and helps an evil cause shares in its burdens The Holy Quran, Chapter 4, Verse 85.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

In Abasi era, they killed all who did NOT believe in the revelation or inspiration (&#1608;&#1581;&#1610 of the Quran, or Mohammed who they were called (Zanadeqa) or Libertine, or non-believers. and from those people in this era abu ela'alaa el Ma'ari, abd allh ebn el Moqafa'a, ebn abi ela'awja'a, Bashar ebn Bord( the famous Poet), Saleh ebn adb elqdoos, abu essa mohammed el haroon el waraq ( the exile him to Al ahwaz where he died in mystery circumstances)


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> "People of the Book" refer's to Jews and Christians as believers in the holy books, respectively, the Torah and the Bible.
> 
> They are treated by Muslims with full respect for three reasons:
> 
> ...



So, AGAIN, by whom did he mean these? 
Not equal are those believers who sit and receive no hurt, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit. Unto all Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit by a special reward,-" 4:95

"I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them" 8:12

"So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captives and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them." 9:5

Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued."

??????????????????


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Make things easy and convenient and dont make them harsh and difficult. Give cheer and glad tidings and do not create hatred. Prophet Muhammad (s) in Riyadh us-Saleheen, Volume 1:637.


----------



## daveman (Aug 7, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Christians are to spread the gospel to the unsaved and lost people of the world.
> ...


I think it was the idea of a completely submissive wife that made him convert.

Because, you know, if you treat a woman like a human being, she might tell you to fuck off when you tell her to do stuff.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

This one is especially nice:      

The Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) said: &#8220;Do you know who will go first on the Day of Resurrection to the shade of God&#8230;Those who when given what is right accept it, when asked for something given fteely and who judge in favor of others as they do for themselves.&#8221; &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;Al-Tirmidhi, Hadith 1042.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

There sooooooooooooooo many famous ARABIC names, wrote books about distortion of the Quran, from asatteer awalya, ancient legandes (example not a model, 1000 night and night), some of them are, Irania Ali el dashni who were jailed for 23 and was killed in mysterious circumctances, Salman Roshdi who's Khomini killed him because of his book Ayat shaytanya (satan versus), In Egypt, Taha Hussien (the mircale blind education minister in 1926, who expressed some doubts in his book (Alsh'er el Jahli) pre-Islamic poems- about some versus in the Quran, he was fired from all decent positions. In Sudan Mahmoud Mohammed taha, they accused him with athisim, they burned all his books, and was executed hanging in 1985, Hussein Marwa in Lebanon, Farag Fouda shot him out of his house. Any explainations for all these poor people who died in the name of your Allah?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Islam is such a beautiful religion.  Check out this one:        


Anyone who has property that exceed his needs, let him support someone whose property does not (meet his or her needs), and anyone whose food exceeds his needs, let him share it with someone who does not have food. Prophet Muhammad (s) in Fiqh-us-Sunnah, Volume 3, Number 93C.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> Islam is such a beautiful religion.  Check out this one:
> 
> 
> Anyone who has property that exceed his needs, let him support someone whose property does not (meet his or her needs), and anyone whose food exceeds his needs, let him share it with someone who does not have food. Prophet Muhammad (s) in Fiqh-us-Sunnah, Volume 3, Number 93C.






1. Oh God, this man thinks that words in a book are a religion.
2. Oh look at the beautiful religion, because the words are so pretty.
3. Just really?
4. REALLY????


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## daveman (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Islam is such a beautiful religion.  Check out this one:
> 
> 
> Anyone who has property that exceed his needs, let him support someone whose property does not (meet his or her needs), and anyone whose food exceeds his needs, let him share it with someone who does not have food. Prophet Muhammad (s) in Fiqh-us-Sunnah, Volume 3, Number 93C.


Obviously taken out of context.  You're relying on websites with an agenda who have an interest in distorting the message.

Isn't that pretty much what you tell anyone who posts violent verses?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Islam is such a beautiful religion.  Check out this one:
> 
> 
> &#8220;Anyone who has property that exceed his needs, let him support someone whose property does not (meet his or her needs), and anyone whose food exceeds his needs, let him share it with someone who does not have food.&#8220; &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;Prophet Muhammad (s) in Fiqh-us-Sunnah, Volume 3, Number 93C.





Jesus said that too, you can not choose something nice, and soooooooooooo many are not, this means your religion is good. You don't see beyond words.. even the violent word of actions what does these means to you? to burn, and kill inocent souls, JUST because they change their mind, or tried to use it to understand Islam.. How HARSH, and inhumane is that? if you say this words ARE from God, so how all the violence, and killing come from the SAME god? Does this sound RIGHT?

By the way, if you wanna see your religion right, LOOK at the WHOLE thing, not just FEW good verses among A WHOLE lot of violent


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Islam is a religion given to all mankind.

 It's logic cannot be refuted.

 And it's beauty is unsurpassed.

 Man's wisdom is nothing compared to the wisdom in the Quran.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 7, 2011)

I woas working in a grocery store at 14 and working in a butcher shop at 15.
Don't think I needed any baby sitting.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> Islam is a religion given to all mankind.
> 
> It's logic cannot be refuted.
> 
> ...





1. No thanks.
2. I would rather be boiled in oil.
3. I have and will refute islam, and its easy as pie.
4. You know they say, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, to me islam looks like a big fat pig with three heads, and a three headed load of piglets.
5. Sorry man,  I forgot more wisdom thats ever come from islams book.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 8, 2011)

There are several self admitted Christian people posting on this thread.

 According to Jesus they are to present the gospel In love to the un-saved peiple of the world including Muslims.

 Yet all they do on this thread is spew hate and venom.

 Where are the real Christians ?


----------



## chanel (Aug 8, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib9rofXQl6w]&#x202a;Three Things About Islam&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 8, 2011)

If the American economic institutions and banks were set up using sharia law as guidelines.

 We would not be in the financial mess that the United States finds itself currently in.


----------



## daveman (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> If the American economic institutions and banks were set up using sharia law as guidelines.
> 
> We would not be in the financial mess that the United States finds itself currently in.



Oh, if ONLY we could legally treat women like property!


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 8, 2011)

The Quran contains the solution to all of America's social and economic problems.        

 Eventually, the American people and the US government will recognize this fact.

 And will incorporate Islam into every area of their lives.     

 The end result being a more just and equitable society and nation for everyone.


----------



## Free Thinker (Aug 8, 2011)

> Sunni says...
> 
> The Quran contains the solution to all of America's social and economic problems.
> 
> ...



You mean an equitable society for everyone just like in...
Syria???
Libya???
Yemen???
Sudan???
Saudi Arabia???
Afghanistan???
Iran???

Islamic societies are the worst on the Planet!!!   Thats why hordes of Muslims are desperately trying to migrate to the USA.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 8, 2011)

"It's logic cannot be refuted" YOUR book and ALL your Heiritage books PROVE that Quran is NOT god's word, even themselves considered as Redah or Apostasy. and STILL you don't see that?

How a peaceful religion like christianity comes before the violence so-called religion of Islam? does it make any sense? I proved to you that your mohammed inspiration, was NOT true, and he is a BIG lie (and still more to come) and you have NO comment on any of it, but the very few little peaceful verses you mentioned, so? You were told to believe without asking, or using you brians, so why BIG, famous authors when they used it and questioned the Quran, they were killed? Is that the peaceful religion you claim?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 8, 2011)

Why don't you sunni man try to read your Quran, as a BOOK, just regular book, and see and think how it sound, and how was it? and what message does it deliver to you toward other muslims, non-muslims, converted from Islam? as  a whole, not JUST few versus? CAN you do that?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 8, 2011)

chanel said:


> &#x202a;Three Things About Islam&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



 GREAT GREAT video


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Nahla, in the Bible Jesus says to love your enemies and to forgive them.

 You say that you are a Christian 

 But all I hear you talk about is Hate.

 Why do you not do what Jesus said ??


----------



## Nahla (Aug 8, 2011)

why didn't you?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Nahla said:


> why didn't you?



Why don't I what ??


----------



## Nahla (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla, in the Bible Jesus says to love your enemies and to forgive them.
> 
> You say that you are a Christian
> 
> ...



Why didn't you do what Jesus said?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> The Quran contains the solution to all of America's social and economic problems.
> 
> Eventually, the American people and the US government will recognize this fact.
> 
> ...







1. Only a brain washed mindless parrot of islam would say that.
2. I'dd say you are a security threat.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla, in the Bible Jesus says to love your enemies and to forgive them.
> ...



 You are the one who is a Christian.

 So why don't you do what Jesus said?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



you were christian too, and didn't do what jesus told you, did you? or because christianity wasn't violent enough for you?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Why don't you just answer my question Nahla ?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 8, 2011)

over a million witches have been killed .....in the name of christianity...but we dont count do we?

and i am sure just as many by muslims


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






strollingbones said:


> over a million witches have been killed .....in the name of christianity...but we dont count do we?
> 
> and i am sure just as many by muslims






1. A witch counts about as much as a muslim.
2. Starts at zero, stays at zero, kinda like my *rep count*.
3. Which I like it that way.



Regard,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## logical4u (Aug 8, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Instead of dealing with sincere questions or evidence presented, he puts his fingers in his ears and chants.  I don't understand why there aren't more muslims.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Islam is a religion given to all mankind.
> 
> It's logic cannot be refuted.
> 
> ...






Still waiting for you to explain any of what has been posted here, you know the facts about what the "followers" (or if you prefer "believers") are doing in the name of their god, Mohammed.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> There are several self admitted Christian people posting on this thread.
> 
> According to Jesus they are to present the gospel In love to the un-saved peiple of the world including Muslims.
> 
> ...



Show me the "hateful" acts.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > If the American economic institutions and banks were set up using sharia law as guidelines.
> ...



And elevate a few to royalty (the only ones with access to money), while the rest of the country lived in squalor, just like those "great" muslim civilizations of the ME.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 8, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



Apparently he thinks islam gives him power over everyone.  If they won't eat the shit sandwich (looks okay on the outside, but once you know what is on the inside, not so appealing) of islam, he will try to beat them over the head with a few Biblical verses while not addressing why muslims don't follow Yeshua's (who they claim is one of their prophets)teachings, or that the Lord (who he claims in Allah) said "He" was offended by people bowing to the east.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 8, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> over a million witches have been killed .....in the name of christianity...but we dont count do we?
> 
> and i am sure just as many by muslims



evidence?


----------



## daveman (Aug 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Just like Allah wants.  

Allah must really hate Muslims.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why don't you just answer my question Nahla ?



I will when YOU do


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you just answer my question Nahla ?
> ...


 Okay I will answer your question.

 I follow the Jesus of the Quran.


 Now answer my question .

 The Jesus of the Bible says to love your enemies and forgive them.

 When are you going to do what Jesus commanded?


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why don't you just answer my question Nahla ?



Because she can't fucking stand you.......

Blues


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Hey Dave, Its not Gods fault those fucking lunatic's didn't evolve. They're like a 1000 years behind the times. Fuck em all.

Blues


----------



## daveman (Aug 8, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


Allah really isn't much of a god.  

Do you know why Saudis go to Bahrain to drink?  "Because Allah can't see over the causeway."


----------



## T-Bor (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > America is basically compliant with the ideals of sharia law.
> ...



LOL...You are the most delusional poster I have EVER seen on this board. You don't seem to think that Sharia law in places like IRAQ and IRAN is bad...People are beheaded for disobeying Sharia Law... End of story.


----------



## T-Bor (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> This one is especially nice:
> 
> The Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) said: &#8220;Do you know who will go first on the Day of Resurrection to the shade of God&#8230;Those who when given what is right accept it, when asked for something given fteely and who judge in favor of others as they do for themselves.&#8221; &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;Al-Tirmidhi, Hadith 1042.



Fact: - Mohammed was a pedophile, and a piece of shit. So is Sharia Law and ISLAM. DEATH TO MUSLIMS and ISLAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry bout that,



1. Sunni might as well, *all in*, he's toast as far as the real God is concerned.
2. Sunni works for Satan, at his local Muslim recruiting center, where he pats the losers who come to him on the back, and claims how he was once a Christian, but now, after escaping that hog wash/prophetic teacher Jesus, he has, learned of a better way, through Mohamed, praise to god, for him, blah, blah blah,.......
3. And he has told that story so often, he actually believes it now, while his fellow Muslims in a foreign land behead Christians, and eat their organs in soup, murder innocent people for no real reason, other than to stay sharp doing evil deeds.
4. Day in day out, he betrays Jesus, while claiming Jesus was some sort of prophet, in the queeran, he tickles the ears of losers who come to his loser center, where he is lost, with *all* the likewise losers, lost and waiting for the judgment.
5. I have no pitty for Sunni man, nor anyone who joins in or even goes to a mosque, careful where you dare to tread your feet is all I can tell you, stay clear of their doorways, you won't like what you find out, after going in.
6. Venture not in, its best to stay out, unless you defile yourselves.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2011)

For thousands of years the Jews kept rebelling against God.

 He sent them Prophet after Prophet. Telling them to repent.

 That is basically the story of the Old Testament.


 Then God sent them Jesus and allowed him to preform miracles.

 The Jews refused to listen to Jesus and sought to kill him.

 That is the story of the New Testament.


 Then God sent the final Prophet named Mohammed.

 Mohammed was sent for all mankind.

 And gave us the Quran to build our society and live by.


 This is why people are flocking to Islam.

 Because they see it as God's answer to the problems that plague the world.

 Using the Quran to build a just and equitable society for mankind.

 Based on the laws of God and not mankind's artificial laws.


----------



## daveman (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunni, does CAIR pay you by the post, or is it a flat rate?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2011)

No, I am not a member of CAIR but it is a great organization.

 What I posted was a fairly standard Islamic worldview.

 I can't imagine any Muslim person disagreeing with my post.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



although it is a sneaky answer, but it's ok, I'll answer with the SAME sneaky way.
you changed you religion, in your quran you should be dead now, right? but christianity is NOT a violent religion, christianity forgive and understand human nature because this is what GOD created and knows how it is.  So I hate, big deal. you kill, and burn, and hate more than I do, you even hated your religion that you changed it. Is that enough for you?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2011)

The different between you and I Nahla.

 Is that I never hated Christianity or Christians.

 I just look at Islam as a continuation of Christianity.


 Whereas you have hate in your heart towards Muslim.

 Which is going against the teachings of Jesus and the Bible.

 Why are you not willing to change your behavior and attitude on this issue ?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> For thousands of years the Jews kept rebelling against God.
> 
> He sent them Prophet after Prophet. Telling them to repent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nahla (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> For thousands of years the Jews kept rebelling against God.
> 
> He sent them Prophet after Prophet. Telling them to repent.
> 
> ...



what fair in a law that gives the man double amount of a woman? what law that tell you to kill apostasy? what law that allow a man to beat a woman? is that the kind of respect to humanity as to peace of your Islam?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The different between you and I Nahla.
> 
> Is that I never hated Christianity or Christians.
> 
> ...





YOU changed your whole life as a christian, and did NOT listen to jesus, how do you ask other to go by their book, while you didn't? DO NOT think that you are better...  it is not a contest to me as much as it is to you


----------



## Nahla (Aug 9, 2011)

oh, by the way sunni man, I know a couple catholic family here whose each has 7 girls, and 3 boys, 5 girls and 6 boys the other one. and they ARE christians. so, it not about how many a muslim woman and non-muslim can give birth to.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 9, 2011)

Jesus said " I didn't come to abolish, but to fulfill" while your book, say and show the opposite. why would god bring us Judaism and christianity, then bring Islam to abolish and remove all that? although, it does NOT bring any kind of peace to earth whatsoever


----------



## Nahla (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunni man, would you please tell, if a man knew his wife is cheating what is the law for that? in islam


----------



## daveman (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> No, I am not a member of CAIR but it is a great organization.
> 
> What I posted was a fairly standard Islamic worldview.
> 
> I can't imagine any Muslim person disagreeing with my post.



i don't believe you ever answered my question:  Do you read Arabic, or are you relying on English translations?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes I can read the Arabic of the Quran.

 And speak some standard Arabic but not fluently.

 Of course I post translations in English.

 Because we are on an English speaking board.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 9, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni man, would you please tell, if a man knew his wife is cheating what is the law for that? in islam



you didn't answer me either.. so?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni man, would you please tell, if a man knew his wife is cheating what is the law for that? in islam
> ...



 I live in America so I go by American law.

 Adultery in America is not against the law.


 As for your question.

 We both already know the answer to that.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



I asked in Islam NOT in America


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2011)

Why would you ask me a question that you already know the answer?


----------



## daveman (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Yes I can read the Arabic of the Quran.
> 
> And speak some standard Arabic but not fluently.
> 
> ...


Uh huh.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why would you ask me a question that you already know the answer?



why would you assume I know? maybe I don't


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2011)

Islam has the exact same punishment for adultery that is in the Bible.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Islam has the exact same punishment for adultery that is in the Bible.



how you ask me always for a direct answer while you NEVER do? 
I will answer my question and show with the proof what kind of religion islam, is.. You are welcome to prove me wrong.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 9, 2011)

It was said by Om omara In, ( aseera alnbawya) by ebn katheer, Vol 3, page 414, that Mohammed forbade to knock on your door after evening prayers, so you don't see what you might dislike. 
Also was mentioned in (bedaya wa nehaya) -the beginning and the end- by ebn katheer vol 4, page 219, and, Dla'el alnbwa by al bayhaqi vol 4, page 271. and she continue (om omara) there was a man who disobeyed Mohammed and knocked on his own door after evening prayer, and saw his wife cheating.

In (Ghareeb elhadeeth), -strange talk- by elkhtabi, vol 2, page 91/92 Mohammed said do not knock on you wives' door, or take them by surprise, so you won't see them cheating.

In (Al mosanaf) -selections- by abd elrazek alsana'ani, vol 7, page 494/495 a whole chapter is about same issue, that two men knocked on their door at night and saw their women cheating, the 2 men went to Mohammed and told them what happened, he said" I have warned you, and forbade you from that" 
??????

In (Almosanf) by ebn abi shiba, vol 6, page 537. If the man of the house was gone for long time, DO NOT knock, or enter your house at night by surprise. so you don't see the infidelity. 

In Qatel ebn Soliman explaination, vol 2, page 411. Mohammed whipped 3 men and a woman 80 times, because they witnessed and told on Aisha (his wife) that she was cheating with Safwan ebn el Mo'atal. Those witnesses are; Abdallah ebn Obay, Hassan ebn Thabet, Mosattah ebn abasa, and henah bent gahsh. 
??????????

In (Islamic illusion) by Mostafa abd allah, page 99/100 said that Aisha was in love with Ali ebn abi taleb, and safwan ebn al mo'atal. 

In (Saheeh moslem) vol 3, page 1319 & al Imam ahmad ebn hanbel, vol 5, page 103. Mohammed warned and threat, that every time they go to foray ( a war) one sneak out and cheat with someone's wife, that if he caught one, he will cut his member.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2011)

Nahla, If you want to try and prove something to me please do it using the Quran.

The Quran is the only book that was given by divine revelation.

 Everything else has been written by men and contains their opinions.


 If you and I were debating the Bible.

 I would debate using only Bible verses.

 Not what people had written about Jesus and the Bible.


----------



## hippie2049 (Aug 10, 2011)

What separated America from every other country at the time of its birth was the notion that America had a wall of separation between Church (religion) and state and hence recognized no religion as representative of the State. My understanding is such that Sharia Law necessarily dictates that the state follows the Law set forth by the Qur'an and Mohammed. Ergo America, based on the values at its inception, can never be a Sharia compliant state even if they share some of the same values.


----------



## George Costanza (Aug 10, 2011)

hippie2049 said:


> What separated America from every other country at the time of its birth was the notion that America had a wall of separation between Church (religion) and state and hence recognized no religion as representative of the State. My understanding is such that Sharia Law necessarily dictates that the state follows the Law set forth by the Qur'an and Mohammed. Ergo America, based on the values at its inception, can never be a Sharia compliant state even if they share some of the same values.



I don't think anyone is allowed to post on this thread except Sunni Man and Nahla.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Nahla (Aug 10, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> hippie2049 said:
> 
> 
> > What separated America from every other country at the time of its birth was the notion that America had a wall of separation between Church (religion) and state and hence recognized no religion as representative of the State. My understanding is such that Sharia Law necessarily dictates that the state follows the Law set forth by the Qur'an and Mohammed. Ergo America, based on the values at its inception, can never be a Sharia compliant state even if they share some of the same values.
> ...



why would you think that George?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 10, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla, If you want to try and prove something to me please do it using the Quran.
> 
> The Quran is the only book that was given by divine revelation.
> 
> ...



any educated muslim HAS to study these book as references, and showing the culture and history of mohammed your prophet. If you don't think that, then that means you are running from the truth, and you don't know your Islam well enough. It is just another execuse. If you want me to prove to you with evidence from your quran, that it is NOT the linguistic mircale as it claims to be, you have to speak arabic VERY well to know that. so, Can you handle it or you need translation?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 10, 2011)

You can post in Arabic or English.

 I can handle either one.


----------



## George Costanza (Aug 10, 2011)

Nahla said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > hippie2049 said:
> ...



Your mission, if you choose to accept it, is to figure out what percentage of the posts on this thread involve you and SM.  When you do that, you will have the answer to your question.

Go in peace.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 11, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



I didn't understand your answer, but I would like to tell you something. none of my posts involve me except the first one which was an introduction about me, that's all. My mission here is to prove that Islam in NOT a religion of peace, if at all a religion. I do some research before I post any of my steps (step1, and step2) I need an evidence, not just talk. I wish my answer and my MISSION is clear now.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 11, 2011)

Nahla said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



George C was making a joke about how this thread has turned into an argument between you and Sunni for the most part.    It happens a lot in threads that go on this long.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 11, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



Sorry for the distraction, please continue!


----------



## Nahla (Aug 12, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



I am just trying to show the REAL islam, that he claims it is peacfull, and claims it is from God. so, I am showing FROM THEIR BOOKS, that it is not all that.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 12, 2011)

So far Nahla,

 The only thing that you have "Proved"

 Is that you don't have a clue about Islam.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> So far Nahla,
> 
> The only thing that you have "Proved"
> 
> Is that you don't have a clue about Islam.




and the ONLY thing YOU proved is that you TOO have NO IDEA about what you believe in as well. You just lying to yourself and people claiming that Islam is religion of peace, while you live in your OWN world. BUT, have you experienced and LIVED the real life of ISLAM? Have you? I guess NOT. I am not muslim ( and SO FREAKING PROUD of that) but I have lived and experienced it for sooooo many years. if you still say it is religion of peace, and ignored all the truth of the heritage books (which ALL muslims should know and read), then you are in denial, and even the biggest truth, you are NOT a muslim. you are just a shallow man, who want to be different, and feel power with some non-sense verses of a book who he has no idea what it says. when you can speak the language of your calim-to-be-book-of-god fluently, the you come and say I KNOW this and that. until then you are the most moran, ignorant so-called muslim man I have ever seen (and I have seen MILLIONS)


----------



## Nahla (Aug 12, 2011)

those heritage book sare being studied in all muslims schools around the world (muslim world) if you say you don't know them, that prove who ignorant you are... a religion is not just what you LIKE to know, or read, is not what YOU pick, or say it is good enough to know.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Nahla, ranting, raving, and calling me names.

 Does not "prove" your point at all.

 It just makes you look weak and pathetic.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla, ranting, raving, and calling me names.
> 
> Does not "prove" your point at all.
> 
> It just makes you look weak and pathetic.




I used your way, remember? and by the way, ignoring your old heritage books does not make you any stronger, it just make you another TYPICAL weak-non knowlegeable- un educated muslim, if you still calling yourself that. You know better.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 12, 2011)

I know about Islam wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more than you do. at least I understand SO VERY well the language


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Like I told you before.

 I am only interested in debating the Quran.

 It is the central book of Islam.

 Everything else is just opinions and commentaries.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Like I told you before.
> 
> I am only interested in debating the Quran.
> 
> ...





so, you are ignoring you islam history?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Nahla, I am not interested in debating Islamic history.

And of course I know plenty of Islamic history.


But you originally stated that you could "prove" Islam to be wrong.

The Quran is the heart of Islam.

 It is the only Islamic book given by divine revelation.


 So try and prove Islam wrong using the Quran.

Or just admitt that you can't.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla, I am not interested in debating Islamic history.
> 
> And of course I know plenty of Islamic history.
> 
> ...



I told you I can prove that the quran ( the linguistic mircale) has 26 mistakes, but I don't think you CAN understand, or go in Arabic that far


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 13, 2011)

> I am just trying to show the REAL islam, that he claims it is peacfull, and claims it is from God. so, I am showing FROM THEIR BOOKS, that it is not all that.


What youre showing is youre being played by a troll.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 13, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > I am just trying to show the REAL islam, that he claims it is peacfull, and claims it is from God. so, I am showing FROM THEIR BOOKS, that it is not all that.
> 
> 
> What youre showing is youre being played by a troll.




you're right. He's not the kind that would THINK or use his brain in his game of Islam. as I wouldn't call it a religion. but after all, I hope that I've helped you guys to see some aspects of Islam and Mohammed as well. I am out of this thread.. No more of that Moran. thank you Clayton.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 13, 2011)

Nahla,  so you are going to run away from the thread the same as you ran away from your country.

You kept saying that you were going to  prove that Islam was wrong.

I said that would be fine and let's use the Quran. Since it is the central text of Islam

Yet all you did was post obscure historical writings.

Next, you said you were going to post in Arabic and doubted that I could understand the language. I told you several times to post in Arabic. And that I had no problem with you doing so. Yet you never did that either. Telling me that I would not be able to handle it.

Now you claim that you can prove 26 linguistic mistakes in the Quran.

While at the same time fleeing the debate; which is basically admitting your defeat.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla,  so you are going to run away from the thread the same as you ran away from your country.
> 
> You kept saying that you were going to  prove that Islam was wrong.
> 
> ...




I don't need to prove to you anything.. I know what I said, although YOU denied and ran away first from YOUR islamic history, and from your first religion, you blaming me for what? 

YOU HAVE NO RIGHT to tell me I ran away from my country. I did not. I can go and make your muslim friends to be servants and maids to me as an american. which I actually have in my apartment there.

Well MUSLIM-RETARD, you asked for it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 13, 2011)

I knew that you could not keep your word and leave the thread honorably like you said.

 Because you have "proved" yourself to be dishonest and a liar.

 I feel sorry for anyone who personally knows you or has you as a relative.

 I wonder how long you will keep posting on a thread that you said you were going to leave?


----------



## logical4u (Aug 13, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > So far Nahla,
> ...



So what reward does Allah have for women?  If they are obedient and subservient wives and have their husbands children, what is their reward according to the quran?

From what I understand the muslim woman has two choices: she can be a sub-human being as a "wife" that is treated as less than a prize animal or she can choose not to be a wife in which case she is harrassed, raped, or killed.  Is that right?

Why would anyone want to follow a god that tells "males" young boys will be provided for your sexual pleasure, along with women virgins in heaven?  Doesn't that just seem, wrong?  Why would any women want to follow a god that encourages women to be treated as sub-human?

Is there anywhere in islamic teachings or the quran that spells out the "reward" for women that give birth to the people that celebrate this culture of hate?


----------



## logical4u (Aug 13, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Like I told you before.
> ...



Didn't you put up quotes from the quran which the insect larvae that eats pig droppings would not "debate" or even acknowledge?  He is just interested in repeating the message that was "brainwashed" into his mind.  That is why he cannot answer/debate/discuss any of the problems/issues/facts about islam.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 13, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla, I am not interested in debating Islamic history.
> ...



If the quran claims that Yeshua was a "muslim" prophet, why don't muslims follow His teachings?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 13, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


----------



## Nahla (Aug 13, 2011)

I just would like to tell you people, especially you sunni man, that from now on, I will NOT reply to any of your posts, I will post my step 3, and if you have answers on it, I don't give a shit, because whatever you WILL say, will be fabricated like your quran. and I will ignore it as you have ignored my previous posts. You wanna have it your way, ok, but in MY way


----------



## Lebro (Aug 13, 2011)

Jesus, Moses, and the rest of the prophets weren't religiously Muslims but they were Muslim in the meaning.

"Muslim" simply means submitting to God, so in that way yes Jesus and Moses were Muslims in that context because they submitted to God.

I'd also love to see the 26 errors in the Quran.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> I knew that you could not keep your word and leave the thread honorably like you said.
> 
> Because you have "proved" yourself to be dishonest and a liar.
> 
> ...






1. Sunni, secretly wants you dead.
2. In order to salvage your relatives honor, in some sort of whack job, islamic way.
3. Typical muslim evil heart, no huge surprise there either.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





Lebro said:


> Jesus, Moses, and the rest of the prophets weren't religiously Muslims but they were Muslim in the meaning.
> 
> "Muslim" simply means submitting to God, so in that way yes Jesus and Moses were Muslims in that context because they submitted to God.
> 
> I'd also love to see the 26 errors in the Quran.






1. Oh,..... *hijack* much?
2. Wonder why muslims always hijack airplanes?
3. Jesus is no muslim, neither is anyone in the JEWS Torah.
4. What a whack job you are.
5. As is islam.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Lebro (Aug 13, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.... You sure proved me wrong. You're not good at arguing, are you?

By definition, Jesus was infact a Muslim. Not Islamic, but Muslim nonetheless.

Don't apologize, I forgive your ignorance.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 13, 2011)

Lebro said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



I don't see any reasons for name changing, as any other religion WAS before islam. what you said does NOT make any sense.. I'd LOVE to show you the linguistic mistakes, and you have the right to ask about it.. DO NOT ask me, as I did not make those horrible mistakes. My job here is JUST to point out the mistakes.. NOT to fix it, or justify it.

B.S. I am not telling you or sunni man these mistakes, as in a discussion. sunni man has challanged me, and I accept it. So it is.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 13, 2011)

Lebro said:


> Jesus, Moses, and the rest of the prophets weren't religiously Muslims but they were Muslim in the meaning.
> 
> "Muslim" simply means submitting to God, so in that way yes Jesus and Moses were Muslims in that context because they submitted to God.
> 
> I'd also love to see the 26 errors in the Quran.




if you would like to know more of this, you cacn see my step1, and step 2. which I have talked about earlier. IF you can provide any explaination, if NOT. then read, without talking, or just get out of this thread.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 13, 2011)

latest news of the religion of peace, and the greatest activities of their shit holy month. Ramadan Islam: Making a True Difference in the World - One Body at a Time


----------



## daveman (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > I just would like to tell you people, especially you sunni man, that from now on, I will NOT reply to any of your posts,
> ...


He should beat her more.  That's the Islamic solution, isn't it?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 14, 2011)

He should beat her more.  That's the Islamic solution, isn't it?[/QUOTE]

Thank you dave man for standing up for me.. It means a lot to me. and as you see instead of defending his islam or try to prove I am wrong (which I am NOT) he uses insult instead. Typical muslims retard, actually it is all muslims method of replying on stuff like these, as they teach them this way on how to reply on any argument. If they CAN'T answer. This is why Islam till TODAY still is being a matter of suspesions and honesty. it is like this experiment I have read about it before. they brought 5 monkeys, and put a ladder on a tree of bananas, and every time a monkey try to reach for the banans the doctores sprinkle him with water, for all the 5 of them. then they brought a new monkey, when he tried to climp up, they beat him, untill he didn't do that again, then they started replacing one monkey at the time, untill all of them have been replaced, and still can not reach the tree. If we supposedly asked one of those new monekys, why you are not climping the tree? his answer would be???? ( I don't know) This is exactly how muslims act and behave. They defending something their ancestors have been doing it for ages, without knowing why?


----------



## logical4u (Aug 14, 2011)

Nahla said:


> He should beat her more.  That's the Islamic solution, isn't it?



Thank you dave man for standing up for me.. It means a lot to me. and as you see instead of defending his islam or try to prove I am wrong (which I am NOT) he uses insult instead. Typical muslims retard, actually it is all muslims method of replying on stuff like these, as they teach them this way on how to reply on any argument. If they CAN'T answer. This is why Islam till TODAY still is being a matter of suspesions and honesty. it is like this experiment I have read about it before. they brought 5 monkeys, and put a ladder on a tree of bananas, and every time a monkey try to reach for the banans the doctores sprinkle him with water, for all the 5 of them. then they brought a new monkey, when he tried to climp up, they beat him, untill he didn't do that again, then they started replacing one monkey at the time, untill all of them have been replaced, and still can not reach the tree. If we supposedly asked one of those new monekys, why you are not climping the tree? his answer would be???? ( I don't know) This is exactly how muslims act and behave. They defending something their ancestors have been doing it for ages, without knowing why?[/QUOTE]


good analogy, but you left out that if one of the new monkeys asked "why can't I climb the tree", the beating would be more severe than just trying to climb the tree.


----------



## daveman (Aug 15, 2011)

Nahla said:


> Thank you dave man for standing up for me.. It means a lot to me. and as you see instead of defending his islam or try to prove I am wrong (which I am NOT) he uses insult instead. Typical muslims retard, actually it is all muslims method of replying on stuff like these, as they teach them this way on how to reply on any argument. If they CAN'T answer. This is why Islam till TODAY still is being a matter of suspesions and honesty. it is like this experiment I have read about it before. they brought 5 monkeys, and put a ladder on a tree of bananas, and every time a monkey try to reach for the banans the doctores sprinkle him with water, for all the 5 of them. then they brought a new monkey, when he tried to climp up, they beat him, untill he didn't do that again, then they started replacing one monkey at the time, untill all of them have been replaced, and still can not reach the tree. If we supposedly asked one of those new monekys, why you are not climping the tree? his answer would be???? ( I don't know) This is exactly how muslims act and behave. They defending something their ancestors have been doing it for ages, without knowing why?


Introspection is not encouraged in Islam.  The status quo must be maintained.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 15, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > He should beat her more.  That's the Islamic solution, isn't it?
> ...




good analogy, but you left out that if one of the new monkeys asked "why can't I climb the tree", the beating would be more severe than just trying to climb the tree.[/QUOTE]

That's the problem they wouldn't dare to ask, afraid of knowing the truth, which is all lies.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 15, 2011)

one of the issues that concerns me sometimes, and it is used as a proof that this Quran is NOT from God, all the scientific information that is mentioned in the Quran, ALL are wrong. Like, earth is FLAT. 

And the earth We have spread out (like a carpet); set thereon mountains firm and immovable; and produced therein all kinds of things in due balance. 15:19
same thing mention in 43:10, 20:53, 50:7, 51:48.. and many more. what? God didn't know Earth is NOT flat, Round?

The Quran found out where is the SUN house..
"When he reached the setting place of the sun, he found it setting in a muddy spring and found a people thereabout. We said: O Dhul-Qarneyn! Either punish or show them kindness" (Surah 18:86).
(Dhul is one of Muhammads close companions)

"And the sun runs on into a resting place."  (36:38) 

in a chapter called (Ra'ad) or Thunder, ("The thunder is an angel in charge of the clouds to drive them."
Is that right? so either what they taught us in school is wrong, or the quran is just a fairy tales junk book? 

In the bible gos says: ("It is He who sits above the circle of the earth" (Isa. 40:22).

"He stretches out the north over empty space; He hangs the earth on nothing" (Job 26:7). 

Yet, the Quran challanged everything and said: "Will they not regard the camels how they are created...and the Earth how it is spread?" (88:17/20)

"We have placed in the earth firm hills lest it quake so as not to sway and hurt people" (21:31). about the mountains.

"And the earth have we spread out, and have flung firm hills therein" (Surah Qaf: 7). 

"Is not He (better than your gods) Who has made the earth as a* fixed abode*, and has placed rivers in its midst, and has placed firm mountains therein, and has set a barrier between the two seas (of salt and sweet water). Is there any ilah (god) with Allah? Nay, but most of them know not" (27:61)

it just continue to confirm the retardness of all muslims, to ignore such facts. 

Biology: where sperm comes from?
He is created from a drop emitted .Proceeding from between the backbone and the ribs
(86:6-7)


Then We made the sperm into a clot of congealed blood; then of that clot We made a (foetus) lump; then we made out of that lump bones then clothed the bones with flesh; then we developed out of it another creature. So blessed be Allah, the best to create! (23:14) 
REALLY?

Disasters are for non-muslims:
Do then those who devise evil (plots) feel secure that Allah will not cause the earth to swallow them up, or that the Wrath will not seize them from directions they little perceive?
(16:45)

Do ye then feel secure that He will not cause you to be swallowed up beneath the earth when ye are on land, or that He will not send against you a violent tornado (with showers of stones) so that ye shall find no one to carry out your affairs for you (17:68)

Judge sinful animals:

There is not an animal (that lives) on the earth, nor a being that flies on its wings, but (forms part of) communities like you. Nothing have we omitted from the Book, and they (all) shall be gathered to their Lord in the end. 6:38

Islam is only for people who speak Arabic
We have made it a Qur'an in Arabic, that ye may be able to understand (and learn wisdom). 43:3

a feast from the sky: 
Jesus, son of Mary, said: O Allah, Lord of us! Send down for us a table spread with food from heaven, that it may be a feast for us, for the first of us and for the last of us, and a sign from Thee. Give us sustenance, for Thou art the Best of Sustainers. 5:115

A flying Unicorn for Muhammed:
Glory to (Allah) Who did take His servant for a Journey by night from the Sacred Mosque to the farthest Mosque, whose precincts We did bless,- in order that We might show him some of Our Signs: for He is the One Who heareth and seeth (all things). 

After all that, and retarded muslims say it is from God? Does it really make sense?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 15, 2011)

how they ignore a SERIOUS psycatic behaviour of mohammed like marrying a baby girl of 6 years old, and and his marriage to his adobted son's wife, and raping other women like om qerfa, a'sma bent marwan, and many more. Mohammed life, and the quran are full of lies, and very very shameful way of life and behaviour. How could he and his life be a role model to millions?


----------



## George Costanza (Aug 16, 2011)

My GOD!  There hasn't been a post on this thread in NINE HOURS!!!

WTF????


----------



## Nahla (Aug 16, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> My GOD!  There hasn't been a post on this thread in NINE HOURS!!!
> 
> WTF????



REALLY? so you wanted to break the ice at 8 am?


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 16, 2011)

Nahla said:


> how they ignore a SERIOUS psycatic behaviour of mohammed like marrying a baby girl of 6 years old, and and his marriage to his adobted son's wife, and raping other women like om qerfa, a'sma bent marwan, and many more. Mohammed life, and the quran are full of lies, and very very shameful way of life and behaviour. How could he and his life be a role model to millions?



Marrying the 6 year old was creepy.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 16, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Nahla said:
> 
> 
> > how they ignore a SERIOUS psycatic behaviour of mohammed like marrying a baby girl of 6 years old, and and his marriage to his adobted son's wife, and raping other women like om qerfa, a'sma bent marwan, and many more. Mohammed life, and the quran are full of lies, and very very shameful way of life and behaviour. How could he and his life be a role model to millions?
> ...



Isn't it? and they ignored such crime that their role model prophet did, and still worship him. it is a true brainwash. No wonder they go and kill muslims and non-muslims without any Conscience, in the name of THEIR allah crap.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 18, 2011)

Nahla said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Nahla said:
> ...



That's the problem they wouldn't dare to ask, afraid of knowing the truth, which is all lies.[/QUOTE]

The moonies, Charles Manson used similar techniques to "sway" their believers.  The rest of us called it "brainwashing".  Muslims are not allowed to question the bull they are taught.  They are not allowed to read the Bible and compare the OT prophets to their god, Mohammed.  They can't ask how the God of the Israelites was their god, since their were no Israelites when Ishmael went into the desert with Hagar.  They cannot ask why they are taught not to follow the 10 Commandments (if that is their Lord, also).  They are taught to sin against the Lord by bearing false witness against others, to murder, to covet, as a way of life.
They are not allowed to ask why there is no love in their lives, no joy, just a sad production line of deceit, death and destruction.


----------

